# Espola's newest neighborhood



## espola (Aug 8, 2016)

What my brother-in-law is doing today --

https://www.facebook.com/bfpnews/photos/a.244306118870.141539.6581478870/10153966231308871/?type=3&theater


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2016)

A better view --

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1324999914192052&set=a.105893352769387.11507.100000461697048&type=3&theater


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2016)

National press --

http://www.usnews.com/news/offbeat/articles/2016-08-08/1823-schoolhouse-moves-to-new-foundation-behind-44-oxen?src=usn_fb

My brother-in-law is quoted in the last paragraph.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2016)

CDF report on last year's Valley Fire in Lake County, that burned half of Middletown --

http://calfire.ca.gov/fire_protection/downloads/FireReports/Valley/15CALNU0008670_Valley_Redacted.pdf

and photos --

http://calfire.ca.gov/fire_protection/downloads/FireReports/Valley/B_2_Photos 1 to 225.pdf

People bought a used hot tub, kludged up some wiring to try it out, wiring got hot, ignited dry grass.  Damage to their property was minimal because the wind blew the fire away from them.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2016)

Eggs are winning the eggs-vs-gasoline price war.  Even though regular gasoline can be had for about $2.25/gallon around here, I bought eggs for $1.99 - and that was for 18.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 11, 2016)

espola said:


> Eggs are winning the eggs-vs-gasoline price war.  Even though regular gasoline can be had for about $2.25/gallon around here, I bought eggs for $1.99 - and that was for 18.


I had something almost as interesting to add, but I forgot.
Just as well.


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2016)

I got locked out of my bigsoccer.com account after failing many times to enter the correct password.  Too late I realized I was very carefully entering my facebook password.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

During the Padres broadcast, Mark Grant was critiquing highlights of Tim Tebow's private tryout for MLB scouts, hoping to start a different career, it seems (how does one arrange a private tryout, anyway?).  It looks like TT put on a little weight, which is not really a bad thing for baseball, and has, as one would expect, a big throw in from the outfield.  Mark was wisecracking about Tim's hitting style, but videos showed him popping a few BP line drives.  Of course, the real test of a big-league hitter comes when he swings at a curveball that looks like it is aimed right at his chin, because he knows that it will break down and away from him at the last instant for a strike right over the plate.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2016)

After changing my voter registration, I find that I went from the City of Poway to City of San Diego into SD Council District 5 (Mark Kersey - never heard of him), from County Supervisor District 2 (Dianne Jacob) to District 3 (Dave Roberts), and from California Senate District 38 (Joel Anderson) to District 39 (Marty Block).

Still the same Assembly District 77 (Brian Mainschein) and US Congressional District 52 (Scott Peters).

Peters and Mainschein are running in November. Block is not running. Kersey got over 50% in the primary, so he is already in.  Anderson is in a bye year.


----------



## espoola (Sep 1, 2016)

It looks like my alter ego's "neighborhood" needs some traffic.
I almost fell asleep just scrolling through its one and only page.
Im here to get things rolling.

Tonight, in San Diego, (espola's adopted home town) the San Diego Chargers are Playing the San Francisco 49ers.
Its "Military Appreciation Night" at the Murph, and I would like to extend to all vets, including Mr. Magoo himself, a warm, and heart felt thank you.
Mr. Kaperneck doesnt think he wants to stand up for our national anthem.
REACTION!?


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2016)

Because of my new San Diego citizenship, I have been studying the city ballot propositions up for decision in November --

C - Downtown Stadium Initiative - No
D - Tax and Facilities Initiative - (the other downtown stadium plan) - No
E - CHARTER AMENDMENT REGARDING QUALIFICATIONS, VACANCY, AND
REMOVAL FOR MAYOR, CITY ATTORNEY, AND COUNCIL - Yes
F - CHARTER AMENDMENT REGARDING REQUIRED TERM OF SERVICE FOR
CERTAIN TERMINATIONS OR SUSPENSIONS OF DEPUTY CITY ATTORNEYS. - Requires further study.
G - CHARTER AMENDMENTS REGARDING THE CITIZENS’ REVIEW BOARD ON
POLICE PRACTICES - Leaning toward Yes.
H - CHARTER AMENDMENTS REGARDING PURCHASING AND CONTRACTING
PROCESSES FOR THE CITY OF SAN DIEGO - Yes.
I - CHARTER AMENDMENT REGARDING BALBOA PARK AND SAN DIEGO HIGH
SCHOOL - Yes
J - CHARTER AMENDMENT REGARDING USE OF LEASE REVENUE FROM MISSION BAY PARK - Requires further study.
K - CHARTER AMENDMENT REQUIRING RUN-OFF ELECTION FOR THE OFFICES OF MAYOR, CITY ATTORNEY AND COUNCILMEMBER - No.
L - CHARTER AMENDMENT REQUIRING CITIZENS’ INITIATIVE AND REFERENDUM MEASURES TO BE PLACED ON NOVEMBER GENERAL ELECTION BALLOTS, UNLESS THE COUNCIL DECIDES TO SUBMIT THEM TO VOTERS EARLIER - Don't care.
M - AFFORDABLE HOUSING: INCREASING THE LIMIT ON THE NUMBER OF UNITS THE CITY AND CERTAIN PUBLIC AGENCIES ARE ALLOWED TO HELP DEVELOP - Requires further study.
N - NON-MEDICAL CANNABIS BUSINESS TAX - No.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2016)

County measures --
A (sales tax increment for infrastructure improvements and transit) - maybe
B (Lilac Hills development bypass permitting process) - No

If I were still living in Poway, I would vote no on W - rezone to allow hotel in Maderas golf course


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2016)

Today's recycling - small amount because of cleaning out  the old house. 

1 ea bimetal  ............. .05
1 ea HDPE large ....... .10
3.4 lb Al @1.57.........5.34
9.3 lb PET @ 1.19 .. 11.07
28. lb glass @ .104 ..2.96
Total .......................19.52


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2016)

Time to rewrite the history books.  What Neal Armstrong actually said as he stepped onto the moon was "One small step for a man,  one giant leap for mankind".  That's what I thought he said when I first heard it, but the "a" has been ignored for years.  Spectrogram analysis supports this.  And it makes better poetry, also.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2016)

My wife brought me a Japanese thermos bottle from her latest business trip - a Zojirushi SD-EC.  It comes with a 10-page brochure and I can't read any of it.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2016)

While I was walking to my car, my phone rang. "We have been trying to reach you. This is your last chance with the IRS."

"No, it's not", I responded.

The caller ignored me in the way that recorded messages do, asking for personal financial information like bank account and SS numbers. I know from painful experience that the IRS already has those numbers, and will not ask my permission to take the money they want.

She had such a nice pleasant voice. I wonder what lured her into a life of crime.


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2016)

Searchincognito.com is not an improved search engine, despite its claims.  It is a virus.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2016)

I found a young tumbleweed growing in the grassy area between the patio and the golf cart path.  It's now in the yard waste bucket - which I don't know where to dump here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2016)

espola said:


> Because of my new San Diego citizenship, I have been studying the city ballot propositions up for decision in November --
> 
> C - Downtown Stadium Initiative - No
> D - Tax and Facilities Initiative - (the other downtown stadium plan) - No
> ...


Voice of San Diego spread on local propositions --

http://www.voiceofsandiego.org/topics/politics/ultimate-guide-local-ballot-measures/

After some study, I still say yes to A, E, H, and I, and still say no to B, C, D, K, and N.  I have added Yes to J and M, but still Don't Care to L.


----------



## espola (Nov 14, 2016)

Recycling today -- 13 pounds of clean aluminum poles from old portable shades @ 35c/lb = $4.55 at Skyline Recycling in Escondido.  There was no place to park when I got there, and people waiting for my spot when I left.

Do all recycling places pay with $2 bills?


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2016)

In the City on the Country near us, the City Council rejected a plan to build 22 housing units reserved for sale to US veterans and active duty personnel by a 3-2 vote last night.  It is hard to imagine dissing veterans in Poway, but it happened.  The fake-cowboy mayor, his personal appointee, and the rightest winger in the Council teamed up to defeat it.  They liked the idea of housing for veterans, but they didn't want to have anything to do with the commies of Habitat for Humanity.

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/pomerado-news/news/local-news/poway/sd-split-vote-kills-poway-veterans-project-20161116-story.html

Mayor Vaus got into Poway politics by spearheading a recall campaign against the suddenly-unpopular Betty Rexford a few years ago, after her neighbors complained she was using City compliance officers to harass them, and after she allegedly ordered the Poway Fire Department to park a truck in front of her house during the 2007 wildfire that burned a lot of other parts of Poway.  During that campaign, he promised not to run for the office if she was successfully recalled, but then he backtracked, and using the mailing list and other contacts he had acquired during the recall, he got her out and took her seat.  He should remember that recalls work both ways.


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm not sure howm but I am on someone's phone list for a younger soccer team, who has practice tonight at Arbolitos from 5:30 to 7:30.


----------



## espola (Nov 30, 2016)

Today I sent an email to the Poway City Manager telling her I am not going to pay my last water/sewer bill because of the action the City Council took denying a veterans' and servicemen's housing project.


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2016)

espola said:


> Today I sent an email to the Poway City Manager telling her I am not going to pay my last water/sewer bill because of the action the City Council took denying a veterans' and servicemen's housing project.


*That will go over like a fart in church, how about use your energy in conjunction with this group below:*



*








*

*Mazda and Chase Team With Building Homes for Heroes
16 Reasons to Support Us in 2016
★★ 4 Stars on Charity Navigator ★★


About Building Homes For Heroes®

Our Mission
Building Homes for Heroes® is a national non-profit, non-partisan 501(c)(3) organization founded in 2006.

Building Homes for Heroes® is strongly committed to rebuilding lives and supporting the brave men and women who were injured while serving the country during the time of the wars in Iraq or Afghanistan. The organization builds or modifies homes, and gifts them, mortgage-free, to veterans and their families. It's our honor to support the men and women who have loyally and courageously served our country.

Organizational Statement

Since 2006, Building Homes for Heroes® has been at the forefront of making a significant difference in the lives of wounded American service members and their families. The organization gifts mortgage-free homes that meet the needs of the men and women who have selflessly served our country. These homes not only help to remove the family's financial burden, they help to restore the individual's freedom, and enable the veteran to lead a more independent and productive civilian life.

Organizational efficiency and sound fiscal responsibility are of utmost importance at Building Homes for Heroes®; neither the president nor its board members are compensated for their duties. The organization strives to keep fundraising and administrative costs at a minimum, thus only a small percentage of funds are allocated to overhead costs. Based on fiscal year audited financial statements ending December 31, 2015, the organization had a program service percentage of 93.8%. The organization gifted 17 homes in 2013, 23 homes in 2014, 28 in 2015 and has the high hopes of gifting as many as 36 homes in 2016, equal to one home every 10 days.

To further assist veterans, the organization has added programs, including financial planning services, family funding, and emergency support. Each home recipient is provided with a financial planning representative. This program is designed to provide the new, and sometimes first-time, homeowners with advice and guidance needed to maintain home expenses and to plan for a successful future.

Building Homes for Heroes® encourages the wounded veterans we have assisted, or are currently assisting, to travel to our events and take part in other organizational endeavors to support other men and women who have been severely injured. The organization believes that this enables our recipients to build camaraderie with other wounded veterans who may later become recipients, but also to take another step toward being defined by their accomplishments and activities, and not their injuries or disabilities.

About Us

Our Mission
Board of Directors
Our Team
Policies
Financials
Veteran Application for Assistance

65 Roosevelt Ave., Suite 105
Valley Stream, NY 11581
NY (516) 684-9220 | FL (407) 803-5398

Building Homes for Heroes®, Inc. is a non-profit organization. The organization is a public charity
exempt from federal income tax under Section 501(c)(3) of the Internal Revenue Code.
EIN: 20-4540852

© 2013 Building Homes for Heroes®




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 1, 2016)

nononono said:


> *That will go over like a fart in church, how about use your energy in conjunction with this group below:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a real org or one of them fake Trump orgs where the money just goes away into his charity to buy 12' pictures of himself and settle his debts?


----------



## espola (Dec 1, 2016)

Today's recycling - smaller amount than in the past because there is less storage room here than in the old house.

3 ea bimetal  ............. .15
2.5 lb Al @1.80.........4.50
11.0 lb PET @ 1.19 .. 13.09
46 lb glass @ .104 ...4.16
Total .......................21.90

I have been sick in bed for 3 days, so I did 4 days' worth of errands at once - dropoff at Goodwill donation store, renew Auto Club membership (48 years), CRV cashin at Skyline Recycling, dump broken fluorescent bulbs at Lowes, and shopping at 99¢ in Escondido.


----------



## espola (Dec 1, 2016)

espola said:


> Today I sent an email to the Poway City Manager telling her I am not going to pay my last water/sewer bill because of the action the City Council took denying a veterans' and servicemen's housing project.


Email reply from City Manager today - "looking into it"


----------



## espola (Dec 3, 2016)

Those who were formerly known as "grammar Nazis" for their obsessive concern about spelling, proper pluralization, apostrophes, and improper homonyms (BTW - it's "test his mettle" - you know how you are) will from now on be known as "alt-write".

--Respect for Dave Cross, quoted on facebook--


----------



## espola (Dec 3, 2016)

Maybe it's karma, but my comma key is becoming intermittent.  10-comma test - (,,,,,)


----------



## nononono (Dec 3, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that a real org or one of them fake Trump orgs where the money just goes away into his charity to buy 12' pictures of himself and settle his debts?


*Are you still just crying ?*

*or*

*Are you now in angry crying mode because you were LIED to soooo much by the " Alt Left " and the HRC criminal squad ?*


*




*


----------



## espola (Dec 4, 2016)

The club fire in Oakland reminds me that many of us will be participating in big gatherings during the holidays. This time of year is the unfortunate anniversary of the worst public fire disasters ever - the Cocoanut Grove fire in Boston in November 1942 and the Iroquois Theatre fire in CHicago in December 1903. The lessons learned from those events resulted in improved fire safety for all, but please become aware when entering a crowded room - where are the exits? Which is most easily accessible from your seats? What would be you second choice is that way were blocked by people or fire?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 4, 2016)

On March 25, 1911, the Triangle Shirtwaist Company factory in New York City burned, killing 145 workers. It is remembered as one of the most infamous incidents in American industrial history, as the deaths were largely preventable–most of the victims died as a result of neglected safety features and locked doors within the factory building. The tragedy brought widespread attention to the dangerous sweatshop conditions of factories, and led to the development of a series of laws and regulations that better protected the safety of workers.

http://www.history.com/topics/triangle-shirtwaist-fire


----------



## Wez (Dec 4, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On March 25, 1911, the Triangle Shirtwaist Company factory in New York City burned, killing 145 workers. It is remembered as one of the most infamous incidents in American industrial history, as the deaths were largely preventable–most of the victims died as a result of neglected safety features and locked doors within the factory building. The tragedy brought widespread attention to the dangerous sweatshop conditions of factories, *and led to the development of a series of laws and regulations that better protected the safety of workers.*
> 
> http://www.history.com/topics/triangle-shirtwaist-fire


Wait, according to the geniuses here and now in DC, regulations are not good for the economy or necessary?


----------



## espola (Dec 4, 2016)

Wez said:


> Wait, according to the geniuses here and now in DC, regulations are not good for the economy or necessary?


The Cocoanut Grove restaurant was run by the mob (left over from a Prohibition speakeasy disguised as a truck maintenance garage), and included violations such as locked emergency exits (the owner wanted to stop patrons from skipping out on their bills), flammable materials used for decorations, and exit doors that opened inward. The fire department had to break in through windows because all the doors (including an infamous revolving door) were blocked with stacks of bodies.  As it was, they got the fire out within 15 minutes of the first alarm, but there were 492 dead and 350 injured, plus hundreds more that escaped or survived - the legal capacity of the restaurant's license was 460.

The Iroquois Theater was owned by a group with a lot of political influence in Chicago.  When the fire marshall tried to prevent the theater from opening due to numeraous violations - inadequate exit routes, unfinished fire escapes, no fire extinguishers, flammable construction materials, no fire alarms or telephones - he was fired.  The night of the disaster was the first sellout and hundreds of illegal standing-room seats were sold, many of whom sat in the aisles in the top level gallery.  Over 300 dead, most incinerated in or near their seats in the gallery.  There is a story that ushers refused to open some of the emergency exits until they were beaten by panicked patrons.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 4, 2016)

Wez said:


> Wait, according to the geniuses here and now in DC, regulations are not good for the economy or necessary?


"The market will work it out." . . . after a bunch of people get ripped off or die.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 4, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The market will work it out." . . . after a bunch of people get ripped off or die.


A bunch of people already died.
They just died in a warehouse in Oakland.
A city run by leftist do-gooders.


----------



## Wez (Dec 4, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> A bunch of people already died.
> They just died in a warehouse in Oakland.
> A city run by leftist do-gooders.


Wow, classy, blame an illegal rave on the politicians...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 4, 2016)

Wez said:


> Wow, classy, blame an illegal rave on the politicians...


Everything is somebody else's fault . . . somebody from a marginalized (in the blamers eyes) group. It's easier that way.


----------



## espola (Dec 6, 2016)

espola said:


> Email reply from City Manager today - "looking into it"


From Poway City Manager Monday - "We will be reversing all charges on your account since you did not use any water during the billing period.   There is no balance due on the account."

That's nice, but that's not really the point.  Trying to make apolitical statement, I got a bureaucratic result.


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2016)

My dad once told me that he was out in the woods hunting rabbits with his father one Sunday.  When they returned home, his mother told them about the attack on Pearl Harbor.  She had heard about it on the battery-powered radio in the front room, and had discussed it by telephone with her friends or relatives around the area, many of whom were on the single party line that ran up the Shepherd Brook valley.  He was a junior in Waitsfield High School at the time, the nearest town big enough to have a full high school.  After the local school board promised to give a diploma to any student who was drafted, he and a few of his friends decided to enlist.  He signed up with the Marines during the summer break, just after he turned the minimum enlistment age of 17.


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2016)

espola said:


> In the City on the Country near us, the City Council rejected a plan to build 22 housing units reserved for sale to US veterans and active duty personnel by a 3-2 vote last night.  It is hard to imagine dissing veterans in Poway, but it happened.  The fake-cowboy mayor, his personal appointee, and the rightest winger in the Council teamed up to defeat it.  They liked the idea of housing for veterans, but they didn't want to have anything to do with the commies of Habitat for Humanity.
> 
> http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/pomerado-news/news/local-news/poway/sd-split-vote-kills-poway-veterans-project-20161116-story.html
> 
> Mayor Vaus got into Poway politics by spearheading a recall campaign against the suddenly-unpopular Betty Rexford a few years ago, after her neighbors complained she was using City compliance officers to harass them, and after she allegedly ordered the Poway Fire Department to park a truck in front of her house during the 2007 wildfire that burned a lot of other parts of Poway.  During that campaign, he promised not to run for the office if she was successfully recalled, but then he backtracked, and using the mailing list and other contacts he had acquired during the recall, he got her out and took her seat.  He should remember that recalls work both ways.


Habitat for Humanity  filed a claim with the City of Poway for $553,000 for costs they spent planning the rejected Veterans'  housing project on a city-owned  vacant lot.    

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/communities/north-county/sd-no-sd-poway-veterans-20161207-story.html


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2016)

In the course of troubleshooting an internet problem with the Spectrum phone-helper, she turned me on to a quick minimal no-ads website --

http://www.purple.com/purple.html

It's just purple.


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2016)

California CRV schizophrenia -
Milk in a 1-gallon bottle - no CRV; Water in an identical bottle - 10¢ CRV
Orange juice in a 1/2-gallon bottle - no CRV; Sunny Delight in an identical bottle - 10¢ CRV


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2016)

Reminded by a facebook funny name clickbait today - I used to work with an English engineer named Richard Head. Once he got used to American customs he changed his name to Dereck. We also had a Tom Teters and a John Peters, which sounded very much alike on the PA system. The sweet young innocent department secretary suggested that when she wanted John she would page for Peter Johnson. She didn't crack a smile.


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2016)

I had to interrupt the football game tonight to watch Jeopardy.  What the heck, I do that most weeks anyway, but today was Cindy Stowell's 5th win, which qualifies her for automatic entry into the annual Tournament of Champions.  Except - Jeopardy has already announced that Cindy passed away between the recording of her episodes and the time they were broadcast.   They had already moved her up in the chain of contestants after she told the producers that she had a fatal cancer condition and might not last long enough to go through the normal delays.  Jeopardy has not announced how many games she will win, but she is already in rare company.


----------



## espola (Dec 23, 2016)

espola said:


> I had to interrupt the football game tonight to watch Jeopardy.  What the heck, I do that most weeks anyway, but today was Cindy Stowell's 5th win, which qualifies her for automatic entry into the annual Tournament of Champions.  Except - Jeopardy has already announced that Cindy passed away between the recording of her episodes and the time they were broadcast.   They had already moved her up in the chain of contestants after she told the producers that she had a fatal cancer condition and might not last long enough to go through the normal delays.  Jeopardy has not announced how many games she will win, but she is already in rare company.


She got through 6 wins, making over $100,000, which she wants donated to Cancer Research Institute.


----------



## espola (Dec 23, 2016)

My daughter has a TV remote with voice recognition. My wife said "CNN" and CNN came right on. I tried "naked cheerleaders" and it showed ESPN.


----------



## espola (Dec 23, 2016)

Since this is the season where everyone exhibits their one true religion, I must proclaim I am an adherent of the one and only truth of the Church of Computer Science, the Allman indent --
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indent_style#Allman_style


----------



## espola (Dec 23, 2016)

I made up a little song called "All Holidays In", sung to the tune of "Happy Birthday" or "Good Morning to All"

Happy Festivus to you
Io Saturnalioo*
Merry Christmas
Happy New Year
Kwanzaa, Hanukah, too

*poetic license


----------



## espola (Dec 23, 2016)

Life lesson -- when visiting Sacramento, don't leave your raincoat in the car.


----------



## espola (Dec 23, 2016)

Highlights of the trip north -- (besides rain and wind)

Hour-long traffic delay because a truck and trailer jumped the jersey wall and landed on the commuter rail tracks in the median of 210 in Pasadena.  Several lanes were blocked on the other side with emergency vehicles including a monster crane rigged to lift the whole thing at once, and our side because everyone was slowing down to get a good look.  After crawling through that mess, we made sure to get a good look too.

Finding the all-holiday-music radio station and hearing Willie Nelson singing Frosty the Snowman, followed soon after by Elvis with Here Comes Santa Claus.

Leaving the lights on too long in the parking lot of the Asian food store and getting a jump from a white guy with an Asian wife and a pickup.  I promise to make no more jokes about Fords.


----------



## espola (Dec 23, 2016)

Observed in big Asian food store --

Vermont Curry - Product of Japan
Great Wall pork loaf (picture looks like Spam, labelled in Chinese and English) - Product of Canada


----------



## espola (Dec 26, 2016)

The street in front of the kids' apartment in Sacramento usually has plenty of open parking spots, but with 2 restrictions.  There is a 2-hour limit during the day M-F, but a visitor pass on the dash trumps that.  There is also a street-cleaning restriction - no parking on the near side Monday mornings or on the far side Wednesday mornings.  Last night I got up in the dark to move the truck over to the other side; this morning I observed 5 cars in this block with $55 tickets under their wipers.  Sweet deal - keep the streets clean, and get the ignorant and/or forgetful to pay for it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2016)

Are you skiing this year?


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you skiing this year?


Not likely.  I decided after giving myself a concussion at Mammoth (strayed off into the still-frozen spring snow on the side of Face of 3, thinking it was soft but heavy like the beat-up sugar snow down the middle - the snow/ice disagreed) that I can no longer safely ski the slopes and trails I like, and I am bored with the trails where I feel safe.  It's not worth the effort and money just to feel depressed.  My next-younger brother, who turned 68 this year, taunts me with pictures of his skiing adventures all over Alaska (where he lives) and the Rockies.  For a time, with 2 kids at Davis and just having turned 65 so season tickets were suddenly really cheap, I had passes to 4 area (Mammoth, June, Snow Summit, & Bear Mt - which are all one company now so one pass suffices for all), and I had a mission to ski as many Northern Cal areas as I could.  Some of those give discounts for holders of other area passes, and most have special deals worth taking advantage - Senior Wednesday, or Buddy Discounts, etc.  I check in to the Mammoth webcams every day, and I talk skiing with one of my new neighbors hoping he will suggest a day at Big Bear (and I don't mock him for his H2).


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2017)

I think I understand now why Nathan Fletcher turned into a Democrat --

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100009693009101&ref=br_rs


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Not likely.  I decided after giving myself a concussion at Mammoth (strayed off into the still-frozen spring snow on the side of Face of 3, thinking it was soft but heavy like the beat-up sugar snow down the middle - the snow/ice disagreed) that I can no longer safely ski the slopes and trails I like, and I am bored with the trails where I feel safe.  It's not worth the effort and money just to feel depressed.  My next-younger brother, who turned 68 this year, taunts me with pictures of his skiing adventures all over Alaska (where he lives) and the Rockies.  For a time, with 2 kids at Davis and just having turned 65 so season tickets were suddenly really cheap, I had passes to 4 area (Mammoth, June, Snow Summit, & Bear Mt - which are all one company now so one pass suffices for all), and I had a mission to ski as many Northern Cal areas as I could.  Some of those give discounts for holders of other area passes, and most have special deals worth taking advantage - Senior Wednesday, or Buddy Discounts, etc.  I check in to the Mammoth webcams every day, and I talk skiing with one of my new neighbors hoping he will suggest a day at Big Bear (and I don't mock him for his H2).


My DD moved to SF and she was my snowboard buddy so I am out for now as well. I first snowboarded at 45, I picked up quickly having been a competitive skateboarder for a time and surfer since a wee one, but still I am just a cruiser so my eroding skills don't hit me that hard. Heck I always warm-up on the bunny slopes and that puts a smile on my face.


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> My DD moved to SF and she was my snowboard buddy so I am out for now as well. I first snowboarded at 45, I picked up quickly having been a competitive skateboarder for a time and surfer since a wee one, but still I am just a cruiser so my eroding skills don't hit me that hard. Heck I always warm-up on the bunny slopes and that puts a smile on my face.


Starting in 94 when my oldest got old enough for the Snow Summit day camps, I skied with with my sons for about a decade.  I found it really satisfying to ski with new rules - work our way up from the easiest trails every day, see how good we could get, and always stay above them so if they needed help I could get to them easily - except the first time up on the ridge at Mammoth, when I skied down to the cat track entrance to show them where to go, and they both hunkered down in the wind.  I had to hike up to them (grumbling all the way) and told them that  - no shit - if you don't go down you will die here.  Since we weren't going very fast or trying hard slopes in those days I worked on my form, which had always been ragged because I didn't care - I just wanted to get down fast and back up again.


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2017)

Something I really should have known by now -- when the directions on the laxative package say the adult dose is 1-3 tablets, start with 1.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2017)

I started volunteering as scoreboard/clock/PA operator for Poway High School in 2008, near the end of the South Cal Regional Finalist year (still disappointed that we didn't get any home games in those playoffs).  Yesterday I missed my first home game, sick in bed with a cold and stomach uglies.  Today I feel fine again.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2017)

Recycling trivia - my wife got a digital kitchen scale for Xmas (I got the idea from her "How many cups in 500 grams of flour?" questions) that has a resolution of 0.1 grams or 0.05 ounces.  While sorting out the recycling last week, I had an inspiration, so I weighed a few empty containers and calculated their CRV value based on what I had been paid the last trip.  I was surprised to find that half-liter plastic water bottles only return about 2.6¢ on average, and 12-oz glass beer bottles about 4.6¢.  On the other hand, the big winners were 1-gallon plastic water bottles (20¢ from 10¢ deposit) and Martinelli 750-ml Sparkling Cider glass bottles (14.8¢ from 10¢ deposit).


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2017)

Creeping rackism -- 

In the military, your "rack" is the collection of ribbons you wear on dress uniforms representing medals or awards earned during service.  Generally, the longer you have been in active service and the more interesting places you have gone, the more ribbons you walk away with.  I noticed while watching the inaugural parade today that various senior officers who were having short conversations with Trump while units from their respective services were marching by were really loaded down.  From looking at some of those racks, we are either going to  have to start using smaller ribbons or get bigger generals.

I recently received my father's collection of medals and ribbons earned during his service in USMC in WW2 and 20+ years in the NG and reserves.  I saw that he had one I didn't understand (China Service, and I don't think he ever got into China during the war) and missing one he should have had (Philippine Liberation).  But sometimes it takes years to get the awards out to the troops, and sometimes the rules change or new medals are created with backdated eligibility.  In my own case, I left the Navy after just short of 8 years with two ribbons on my dress blues - a National Defense Service Medal (which everyone received at boot camp in my day) and a Good Conduct Medal (no documented trouble for 4 years).  Since then I have found that the two days in April 75 during Operation Frequent Wind (evacuation of South Vietnam) merited me to wear three more - a Navy Unit Commendation, Armed Forces Expeditionary, and Humanitarian Service.  Let me do the math -- 7 years, 9 months, 2 days for 2 medals, then add three more for 2 of those days.  And since I transferred out of the squadron about a year later, and got out of the Navy a few months after that, the paperwork for the medals never caught up with me.

But wait - there's more.  Since the NDSM eligibility period expired in August 74 because we weren't fighting in the VN neighborhood anymore, the Navy created a Naval Sea Deployment Service award in 1980 (for a 90-day or more deployment), but backdated the eligibility to Aug 1974 - so there's another.  We're up to six from my original two.

And then I found out today that Congress has been trying for years to create a Cold War Victory Medal for all veterans and current military who served between 1946 and 1990 or so, but DOD and President have resisted for political reasons.  It's real enough that some state National Guard commands have authorized it (like Alaska and Louisiana), so if it gets final approval (perhaps as part of Make Our Military Great Again), I'll be up to 7.


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2017)

When the full moon rises tonight over California, it will be in the middle of a penumbral eclipse, showing the edge of the Earth's shadow across its face.

Calculator for eclipse viewing --

http://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/LunarEclipse.php


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2017)

espola said:


> When the full moon rises tonight over California, it will be in the middle of a penumbral eclipse, showing the edge of the Earth's shadow across its face.
> 
> Calculator for eclipse viewing --
> 
> http://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/LunarEclipse.php


Cloudy - couldn't see a thing.


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2017)

Trouble in River City -- Oroville Reservoir is filled up to the top of the emergency spillway, which has never happened before, and dam operators are concerned because the normal spillway is falling apart.  They are confident that the spillway damage does not threaten the main body of the dam.  We hope so - losing that dam would mean flood damage all the way down to Stockton as well as a big reduction in summer water supplies.


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2017)

From Butte County Sheriff Facebook page within the last hour--

This is an evacuation order.

Immediate evacuation from the low levels of Oroville and areas downstream is ordered.


A hazardous situation is developing with the Oroville Dam auxiliary spillway. Operation of the auxiliary spillway has lead to severe erosion that could lead to a failure of the structure. Failure of the auxiliary spillway structure will result in an uncontrolled release of flood waters from Lake Oroville.

In response to this developing situation, DWR is increasing water releases to 100,000 cubic feet per second.

Immediate evacuation from the low levels of Oroville and areas downstream is ordered.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 12, 2017)

espola said:


> From Butte County Sheriff Facebook page within the last hour--
> 
> This is an evacuation order.
> 
> ...


Must be from the permanent drought caused by man made global warming.


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Must be from the permanent drought caused by man made global warming.


Sometimes your cluelessness is not funny - it's just offensive.

I suggested to my daughter in Sacramento that she start making plans.  Her neighborhood is behind  the levees that have been overtopped before.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 12, 2017)

espola said:


> Sometimes your cluelessness is not funny - it's just offensive.
> 
> I suggested to my daughter in Sacramento that she start making plans.  Her neighborhood is behind  the levees that have been overtopped before.


Look at the bright side.
The permanent drought is over. (for now)


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Look at the bright side.
> The permanent drought is over. (for now)



Show me anyone who said it was permanent.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 12, 2017)

espola said:


> Show me anyone who said it was permanent.


I dont care to.
I'll pray your daughter makes it to high ground.
best I can do.


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont care to.
> I'll pray your daughter makes it to high ground.
> best I can do.


You don't care to prove yourself truthful?


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2017)

I wasn't worried about Oroville Dam failing completely until I read our old friend Roy Spencer's proclamation that it couldn't happen --

http://www.drroyspencer.com/2017/02/why-the-oroville-dam-wont-fail/

The commenters appear to know more about dams and flowing water than RS.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 12, 2017)

espola said:


> You don't care to prove yourself truthful?


I dont need to prove anything.
I suggest you advise your daughter to get out of there until things are stabilized.


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2017)

CHP closed 99 northbound in Yuba City and southbound in Chico last night to keep traffic out of the evacuation zone.  

Dumping water from the lake has lowered the level enough so that it is no longer running over the auxiliary spillway.  Auxiliary spillway runoff just runs over an open hillside with no structures except a roadway leading to the picnic grounds and boat launch ramps.  DWR had been clearing trees, brush and debris in that area for a few days when it became apparent that releases through the power house and the gated spillway would not be enough to keep the water level below the emergency level, especially after the concrete in the gated spillway runout channel started eroding and collapsing so they shut it down intermittently for inspection.  

Then after water started flowing over the auxiliary spillway, it appeared that the foundations of that structure (basically just a concrete wall leveling off the natural ridge in that area) were being eroded as well, which could have resulted in a sudden drop of 30 feet or so - which the news reports then mangled into fears of a "30-foot wall of water" - not likely once the water got down to Oroville where it could spread out on the valley floor.  Workers have been filling construction material delivery bags with rocks and gravel for helicopters to drop into the main spillway channel collapse and along the base of the auxiliary spillway lip.

I visited the lake and dam a few years back on one of my soccer-spectating trips.  In normal times, there is a public road across the top of the main structure, which is composed mainly of earth and rocks salvaged from gold-rush-era hydraulic mining debris.  The road dips down and around the spillways and ends at a boat launch ramp and picnic grounds.  I had heard there was a visitor center, so I drove across looking for it, where the parking lot attendant redirected me to the proper location, in the hills south of the lake.m  There they have museum exhibits relating to the lake and dam, the State Water Project, and local history, plus a tall viewing tower.


----------



## Wez (Feb 13, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Must be from the permanent drought caused by man made global warming.


Naive garbage.

_*Global warming* is increasing the frequency and intensity of some types of *extreme weather*. For example, *warming* is *causing more* rain to fall in heavy downpours. There are also longer dry periods between rainfalls. This, coupled with *more *evaporation due to higher temperatures, intensifies drought._


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2017)

The most obvious damage from the rain and wind last night is that the top blew off my birdseed container and it was about 2 inches deep with water this morning.  I am hoping some of the seed will survive being dried out today.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Naive garbage.
> 
> _*Global warming* is increasing the frequency and intensity of some types of *extreme weather*. For example, *warming* is *causing more* rain to fall in heavy downpours. There are also longer dry periods between rainfalls. This, coupled with *more *evaporation due to higher temperatures, intensifies drought._


A lot of time and money was spent developing the propaganda that bernie and Co. have fed upon for years, don't expect them to except reason and science just like that.


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2017)

I was considering not observing Presidents Day tomorrow, but in my current retired state it would be hard to tell the difference.  

The city employees who run the libraries (known as "commies" to some here) missed a chance to make a subtle political statement by just observing normal Monday hours instead of a holiday closure, but it is probably in their city-employee contract.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 19, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Must be from the permanent drought caused by man made global warming.


Some folks just don't have a sense of humor or lack the intelligence to see the irony in the situation...


----------



## Wez (Feb 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Some folks just don't have a sense of humor or lack the intelligence to see the irony in the situation...


Yea, it was a joke, sure.  We might believe that if he didn't spend all his time denying AGW.


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2017)

In 1967, my Dad was deer-hunting in Vermont.  He was with a group staying at a friend's deer camp out in the woods.  They arrived Friday night.  On Saturday, the first day of deer season, he was out alone in the woods and saw a good-sized bear.  He shot it twice with his .308 and it went down.  Then cigarettes almost killed him - he sat down on a log to have a smoke.  The bear recovered enough to charge him.  He was able to get off another two shots before the bear tackled him.  They rolled on the ground for some time before the bear ran off. My dad was bleeding from a wound on his right thigh and cuts and scratches on his hands and arms, but he was able to make it back to camp, where one of the other hunters took him to the nearest hospital - 15 miles away across the river in New Hampshire.

The hunting party decided they had to find the bear because of the possibility of rabies.  They tracked it through the woods and found it near a road.  They were able to get the carcass to the hospital (no on is sure why) and brought it up to my Dad's room that evening.

At this point, someone should be saying "Pics, or it didn't happen".





I think I need a Bud.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yea, it was a joke, sure.  We might believe that if he didn't spend all his time denying AGW.


Perfect example of what I spoke of.....


----------



## Wez (Feb 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perfect example of what I spoke of.....


You're a perfect example of a pontificating jackass...

Oh, and good morning everyone.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 20, 2017)

espola said:


> In 1967, my Dad was deer-hunting in Vermont.  He was with a group staying at a friend's deer camp out in the woods.  They arrived Friday night.  On Saturday, the first day of deer season, he was out alone in the woods and saw a good-sized bear.  He shot it twice with his .308 and it went down.  Then cigarettes almost killed him - he sat down on a log to have a smoke.  The bear recovered enough to charge him.  He was able to get off another two shots before the bear tackled him.  They rolled on the ground for some time before the bear ran off. My dad was bleeding from a wound on his right thigh and cuts and scratches on his hands and arms, but he was able to make it back to camp, where one of the other hunters took him to the nearest hospital - 15 miles away across the river in New Hampshire.
> 
> The hunting party decided they had to find the bear because of the possibility of rabies.  They tracked it through the woods and found it near a road.  They were able to get the carcass to the hospital (no on is sure why) and brought it up to my Dad's room that evening.
> 
> ...


Finally, a decent story.
(Please dont take this as a go ahead for more.)


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Some folks just don't have a sense of humor or lack the intelligence to see the irony in the situation...


I was surprised nobody remembered the hysterical predictions of "permanent drought".
The joke isnt really a joke without that.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I was surprised nobody remembered the hysterical predictions of "permanent drought".
> The joke isnt really a joke without that.


The point was that you were the only one that "remembered" them, and when questioned, were not able to find any.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 20, 2017)

espola said:


> The point was that you were the only one that "remembered" them, and when questioned, were not able to find any.


You dont remember the examples I posted?
There are many more.
I didnt need them, because I always remember what you people say.
I can post more if you need me to.
I did it the first time as a public service.

Funny how you can remember the bear story from years ago, but cant remember the drought hysteria from just the last few years.

Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You dont remember the examples I posted?
> There are many more.
> I didnt need them, because I always remember what you people say.
> I can post more if you need me to.
> ...


The bear story really happened.  I have pictures.  My nephew-in-law, a librarian at Dartmouth, even found old news articles.

You posted old articles that speculated on drought.  What was missing was the "hysteria".


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 20, 2017)

espola said:


> The bear story really happened.  I have pictures.  My nephew-in-law, a librarian at Dartmouth, even found old news articles.
> 
> You posted old articles that speculated on drought.  What was missing was the "hysteria".


New articles "forget" about the old hysteria.
Like you do.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 20, 2017)

Speculating on drought is much like speculating on climate change.
It involves a lot of guesswork, and usually ends up making some people who think they're pretty smart, look maybe not so smart.


----------



## Wez (Feb 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> look maybe not so smart.


I was just thinking that about some people here who try to sound smart on topics they're not expert in...


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2017)

Chapter 2 –

After a few days, my Dad returned home.  At the time, we lived in Littleton, NH, the next big town north of Woodsville, the location of the hospital.  The bear was still in the hospital, in the morgue cooler.  The hospital didn’t want it any more.  The point of recovering the bear body was to test it for rabies, which had to be done quickly.  However, the incident had occurred in Vermont, and it was obviously a Vermont bear, so the New Hampshire pathology lab wouldn’t do it.  The Vermont Fish and Game biologists wanted to do the tests, but they didn’t have the bear.  My Dad was about to start the 21-day Pasteur rabies treatment (an intramuscular shot in the belly every day) just in case, unless a rabies test were performed and no rabies was found.

Dad had spent 17 years in the Vt National Guard at that point.  One of his fellow officers worked in the Vt State Fish and Game biology lab, and another friend was a Vermont State Trooper.  Together they went to the NH hospital in a Vt State Police car and “stole” the bear carcass – they had no official paperwork, but the hospital was glad to be rid of it.  Once in Vermont again, the bear was impounded by  the Fish and Game biologist since he had open paperwork regarding a bear attack, and rushed to the lab where he found no trace of rabies.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2017)

Espola plays chess --



Surprise ending - I thought I had screwed up this game when I was forced into the short end of a bishop-rook exchange, but my queen escape became a successful left-side attack after a knight sacrifice.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> I was just thinking.


Don't.
You could hurt yourself


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2017)

espola said:


> In 1967, my Dad was deer-hunting in Vermont.  He was with a group staying at a friend's deer camp out in the woods.  They arrived Friday night.  On Saturday, the first day of deer season, he was out alone in the woods and saw a good-sized bear.  He shot it twice with his .308 and it went down.  Then cigarettes almost killed him - he sat down on a log to have a smoke.  The bear recovered enough to charge him.  He was able to get off another two shots before the bear tackled him.  They rolled on the ground for some time before the bear ran off. My dad was bleeding from a wound on his right thigh and cuts and scratches on his hands and arms, but he was able to make it back to camp, where one of the other hunters took him to the nearest hospital - 15 miles away across the river in New Hampshire.
> 
> The hunting party decided they had to find the bear because of the possibility of rabies.  They tracked it through the woods and found it near a road.  They were able to get the carcass to the hospital (no on is sure why) and brought it up to my Dad's room that evening.
> 
> ...


One


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're a perfect example of a pontificating jackass...
> 
> Oh, and good morning everyone.


Projecting again are ya?
Atta boy Bobby!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2017)

espola said:


> The point was that you were the only one that "remembered" them, and when questioned, were not able to find any.


I don't think Bernie cared to look them up for you e...so I did.
Magoo - google permanent drought....768,000 results.
I've listed three for your enjoyment.
Love the bear story...


U.S.
*California Braces for Unending Drought*
By IAN LOVETTMAY 9, 2016
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/10/us/california-drought-water-restrictions-permanent.html?_r=0


*American Southwest Heading for Permanent Drought*
February 1st, 2011 by Joshua S Hill
http://planetsave.com/2011/02/01/american-southwest-heading-for-permanent-drought/


August 1, 2014 by BobG.
*Permanent drought*
Changes in the atmosphere will leave the American Southwest in permanent drought for at least the next 90 years.  A recent study expects the subtropical Southwest region to transition into a permanent drought area fueled by global warming.
http://financialcommand.net/permanent-drought/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Don't.
> You could hurt yourself


He's lying....


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't think Bernie cared to look them up for you e...so I did.
> Magoo - google permanent drought....768,000 results.
> I've listed three for your enjoyment.
> Love the bear story...
> ...


Nice try, but still no hysteria.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2017)

Chapter 3 --

Because of my father's links to those on the inside (some day I will write a short bit on his link to The Sound of Music), we acquired as gifts a hollowed out bear's head (the brain had been removed for the rabies test) and a bear skin. I was away at college that year, so I didn't get all the details of the delivery - I think it was handed over to my Dad when he returned to his first National Guard drill after the incident. The head was in a plastic bag kept in the freezer in the basement, and the skin was kept "frozen" by being stored under the hood of the family VW Beetle through the winter.

With a big family, my mother used to buy a week's worth of bread off a delivery truck every week and store it in the freezer downstairs.  My sisters resisted going down to get a loaf once the bear head was placed there.

The pelt suffered a little rot once the temperature warmed up in the Spring, so it and the head ended up in the Littleton landfill before the family moved back to Vermont the next summer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Nice try, but still no hysteria.


They (Bernie/Lyin and Co.) believe the mere mention of some things equals hysteria.


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They (Bernie/Lyin and Co.) believe the mere mention of some things equals hysteria.



*Do you know how many you've posted " Chicken Little " posts in regards to President Trump ?*

*Here let me help you...A Shit Load !*


----------



## Wez (Feb 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> He's lying....


Sorry to cut in on your job here...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Sorry to cut in on your job here...


. . . a guys gotta do something well!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Nice try, but still no hysteria.


Permanent drought seems a bit over the top...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Sorry to cut in on your job here...


Pointing out what a jackass you are...?
You certainly prove that point daily.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . a guys gotta do something well!


You're way to generous with your buddy wizbag...
Way to give him the benefit of doubt.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Permanent drought seems a bit over the top...


Planning for the possibility is not.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Planning for the possibility is not.


Who is "planning for the possibility"?
You?
What have you done to "plan for the possibility"?

I can give you a list if you need one.


Is settling in a flood plain part of the plan?


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2017)

On hearing that Gen McMaster was t's new choice for National Security, I tried to put a hold on his book at San Diego Public Library.  Apparently, so did a lot of other people.  I am # 17 in line.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> He's lying....


You would know.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You would know.


"Et tu, Brute?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2017)

espola said:


> On hearing that Gen McMaster was t's new choice for National Security, I tried to put a hold on his book at San Diego Public Library.  Apparently, so did a lot of other people.  I am # 17 in line.


cheap bastard


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2017)

espola said:


> On hearing that Gen McMaster was t's new choice for National Security, I tried to put a hold on his book at San Diego Public Library.  Apparently, so did a lot of other people.  I am # 17 in line.


Today there are 30 hold requests for the library's 10 copies.  I am still #17.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Who is "planning for the possibility"?
> You?
> What have you done to "plan for the possibility"?
> 
> ...


Bump..


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Today there are 30 hold requests for the library's 10 copies.  I am still #17.


Now I'm down to #13.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2017)

Chapter 4 – The Sound of Skiing

Maria von Trapp’s best-selling autobiography, The Story of the Trapp Family Singers, eventually evolved into a German film, a Broadway musical, and a Hollywood Movie you may have seen – The Sound of Music.  Young Maria Kutschera, a convent postulant hoping to become a nun, had been hired by the widower Baron von Trapp to care for and tutor his young daughter who was confined to bed by scarlet fever, and as governess for the other six kids.  Before long, Maria married the Baron, and they had three children of their own . The youngest was Johannes, born in Philadelphia in 1939 while the singing family was on a tour of North America. 

The family refused to return to Austria under the Nazis, since Georg would have been pressed into the German Navy because of his WWI service as an Austrian submarine captain.  Their family estate in Tyrol was confiscated and became a vacation retreat for Nazi Party bigwigs.  Johannes grew up in the home the von Trapps purchased, a big old farmhouse outside Stowe, Vermont, near the newly-successful ski area on Mt Mansfield.  In addition to their performing tours, the family made a living housing and feeding ski tourists, and were among the first locations to provide cross-country ski touring equipment and trails to resort guests.

Johannes naturally grew up as a skier with both alpine and nordic skills.  He attended college at Dartmouth and Yale, achieving a Master’s degree in Forestry Management.  After college, he returned to help manage the family business and joined the Vermont National Guard, where he met my father who  at the time was an instructor at the Officer Candidate School, and who had become a recreational skier himself.  Johannes was instrumental in organizing Vt National Guardsmen in winter and mountain training, including skiing, climbing and descending steep slopes in all weather, and surviving outdoors in the cold.  That led to the formation of the National Guard’s 86th Infantry Brigade Combat Team, headquartered at the Vt NG’s Camp Ethan Allen in Underhill and Jericho, Vt.  Two battalions of the 86th, composed of NG companies from northern New England, are authorized to wear the “Mountain” tab on their shoulders, and the 86th is an element of the regular Army’s  10th Mountain Division, headquartered at nearby Camp Drum, NY.  The Ethan Allen camp includes the Army Mountain Warfare School, firing ranges used by Army contractors developing and testing cold-weather weapons and equipment, and an international-class biathlon course.  For Johannes, the camp was conveniently located west over the Mt Mansfield ridge from the Trapp Family Lodge, where Johannes is the managing partner, having bought out the shares of most of his family members.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2017)

espola said:


> Now I'm down to #13.


Ya cheap SOB buy a copy . . . you'll be able to get it signed by the author soon.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ya cheap SOB buy a copy . . . you'll be able to get it signed by the author soon.


I could get a "copy" for my Kindle for $11, and my son's Christmas present to me was a big boost to the credit on my Amazon account, so I could get it for free.  If there had been a longer wait at the library, and if I didn't have 4 books checked out already (all have something to do with winter), I would have gone that way.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2017)

espola said:


> I could get a "copy" for my Kindle for $11, and my son's Christmas present to me was a big boost to the credit on my Amazon account, so I could get it for free.  If there had been a longer wait at the library, and if I didn't have 4 books checked out already (all have something to do with winter), I would have gone that way.


I still go to the book store, I want to be able to hold it in my hands.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2017)

espola said:


> I could get a "copy" for my Kindle for $11, and my son's Christmas present to me was a big boost to the credit on my Amazon account, so I could get it for free.  If there had been a longer wait at the library, and if I didn't have 4 books checked out already (all have something to do with winter), I would have gone that way.


I am down to #11 on the waiting list, for 10 copies.  There are 51 total hold requests pending.


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2017)

espola said:


> I am down to #11 on the waiting list, for 10 copies.  There are 51 total hold requests pending.


*Buy one and stimulate the economy.*
*That's a conservative suggestion.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Buy one and stimulate the economy.*
> *That's a conservative suggestion.*


He is the most conservative poster on the forum, just ask him.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2017)

A word of advice - if you are looking for cold-weather protection for your pet, you get much better results with "puppy sweaters" than with "sweater puppies".


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2017)

espola said:


> I am down to #11 on the waiting list, for 10 copies.  There are 51 total hold requests pending.


Still #11, hold requests up to 54.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Still #11, hold requests up to 54.


By the time you get the book, Trump will be in his second term.
Still probably a good read.


----------



## espola (Feb 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> By the time you get the book, Trump will be in his second term.
> Still probably a good read.


I still have 4 books ahead of it.


----------



## espola (Feb 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Still #11, hold requests up to 54.


11/55


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2017)

espola said:


> 11/55


 Trump is 5150.


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2017)

*Rat is an ID 10 T*


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2017)

*San Diego has the most Syrian refugees of California and the most for the United States.*
*Right next to the border......Hmmmm*


----------



## espola (Feb 26, 2017)

espola said:


> 11/55


11/60


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 26, 2017)

nononono said:


> *San Diego has the most Syrian refugees of California and the most for the United States.*
> *Right next to the border......Hmmmm*


Ollie Ockbar.


----------



## espola (Feb 26, 2017)

Daytona Interviews

I wonder how big a check Junior will get for that big sip of Mountain Dew, holding the bottle with the product label cameraside, before he answered the first question.

Danica had no makeup on (fire safety?) but big diamond ear rings in place.  Was she wearing them under her helmet?  Or does she have wardrobe guy to fix her up before she hit the camera?


----------



## espola (Feb 26, 2017)

espola said:


> Daytona Interviews
> 
> I wonder how big a check Junior will get for that big sip of Mountain Dew, holding the bottle with the product label cameraside, before he answered the first question.
> 
> Danica had no makeup on (fire safety?) but big diamond ear rings in place.  Was she wearing them under her helmet?  Or does she have wardrobe guy to fix her up before she hit the camera?


A couple more wrecks and they will be down to 3 cars so they can just race all the way around side by side.


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2017)

espola said:


> 11/60


10/66


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2017)

espola said:


> 10/66


9/65


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2017)

espola said:


> 9/65


Things are going slow here, so I checked with the County Library.  There is 1 copy at the San Marcos Branch, now checked out, with 34 hold requests awaiting its return.


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2017)

Animal Planet's North Woods Law is filming shows in New Hampshire now, starting in Lancaster where my sister lives and raised three kids, now scattered away.  I live a few years in Littleton, next big town south of Lancaster.


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2017)

https://www.justice.gov/file/948066/download

Fat Leonard indictment text


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2017)

espola said:


> https://www.justice.gov/file/948066/download
> 
> Fat Leonard indictment text


Strange that isn't a bigger story . . . shows where we are at as a country!


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Strange that isn't a bigger story . . . shows where we are at as a country!


It was the lead story in SD UT today.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2017)

espola said:


> It was the lead story in SD UT today.


We are a Navy town!


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Strange that isn't a bigger story . . . shows where we are at as a country!


Under W and Obama's watch, esp Obama. So he owns it.


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2017)

nononono said:


> Under W and Obama's watch, esp Obama. So he owns it.


Just to be clear about "ownership", the crimes started under w, and the investigation, arrests, and prosecution started under o.  Several people not mentioned in the indictment have already cut deals in trade for testimony.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2017)

espola said:


> Just to be clear about "ownership", the crimes started under w, and the investigation, arrests, and prosecution started under o.  Several people not mentioned in the indictment have already cut deals in trade for testimony.


*Based on the time lines in the Gov File, it started under W and continued under Obama all the way til 2013 it seems.*
*Jan 2016 is the case date on your pdf, wasn't filed until Mar 10, 2017.....*
*Obama owns it....*

" GDMA struck agreements with subcontractors to provide services to the ships in Japanese ports in *2009 and 2010*. When it came time to bill, GDMA used letterhead of the Japanese companies and submitted inflated invoices. When the Navy paid the vendors, the companies kicked back a portion of the money to GDMA, court records say.

The set-up netted more than $1 million. Those funds were then used, in part, for bribes and to pay for gifts for Navy officers, the government said."

*Obama owns this, I'll bet some high ranking underlings of Obama's received kick backs. Probably big kick backs.*

*and look at the dates in this quote....2010, 2011 and 2012....looks like Obama's dirty as hell.*


" Aruffo also worked with Capt. Daniel Dusek, who pleaded guilty in January. He was assigned to the Blue Ridge until *early 2011*, to provide ship schedules for the fleet, and help steer ships to visit Francis’ prized ports. In return he got gifts, hotel suites, and women, court records say.

When Dusek left the Blue Ridge for other assignments, Francis was able to replace him with another officer, Capt. Michael Misiewicz. Aruffo helped recruit him, taking him to dinner in *June 2010* and writing to Francis in an email that Misiewicz would be getting a new assignment aboard the Blue Ridge.

In return he got the usual: prostitutes, free trips, fancy hotels and gifts — like tickets to a production of “The Lion King” and a *Lady Gaga concert in 2012*, the government alleges."

And look at this, knowing an investigation was underway they STILL gave him another contract...

It took years however, and despite the ongoing probe in 2011 *GDMA won a contract to provide port services across southeast Asia, valued at potentially more than $200 million.*

*Obama's dirty ..............*


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Based on the time lines in the Gov File, it started under W and continued under Obama all the way til 2013 it seems.*
> *Jan 2016 is the case date on your pdf, wasn't filed until Mar 10, 2017.....*
> *Obama owns it....*
> 
> ...


Coocoo.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2017)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


*Hey Spola, DON'T post information that proves my point and then come back and call ME Coocoo,  *
*you just make a further jackass of yourself.*
*You can read the document, it continues all the way into 2013. And then the criminals start practicing*
*HRC & BHO standard document and electronic document destruction. *
*Shit his whole administration is now filthy as hell if we include the Leaking of recent info regarding *
*Flynn and who knows else.....*


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Hey Spola, DON'T post information that proves my point and then come back and call ME Coocoo,  *
> *you just make a further jackass of yourself.*
> *You can read the document, it continues all the way into 2013. And then the criminals start practicing*
> *HRC & BHO standard document and electronic document destruction. *
> ...


I was mocking your whole concept of "ownership" as cooco.  Happy to see you played along.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are a Navy town!


Good roundup of the case in Stars and Stripes, as of last May.

https://www.stripes.com/news/us/the-man-who-seduced-the-7th-fleet-fat-leonard-s-trail-of-corruption-1.411764#.WMz3kKJlDIV

I wonder how many more shoes are going to drop.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Good roundup of the case in Stars and Stripes, as of last May.
> 
> https://www.stripes.com/news/us/the-man-who-seduced-the-7th-fleet-fat-leonard-s-trail-of-corruption-1.411764#.WMz3kKJlDIV
> 
> I wonder how many more shoes are going to drop.


Shocking how cheap it is to buy American military secrets, ship and troop movements etc.  Is there something in the, "code" that says unless offered cigars, booze and prostitutes?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2017)

Fat Leonard seems to have some of the same physiological hang ups as our POTUS, but is much, much smarter.


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2017)

espola said:


> I was mocking your whole concept of "ownership" as cooco.  Happy to see you played along.


Your not mocking me, you've made a fool of your self.
So that won't work Spola, he owns it. Just as you and your Liberal cohorts hung everything you could around W's neck. 
Doesn't work both ways Spola. Obama is on record as doing anything and everything to destroy the moral in the Military.
Trump has received standing ovations from all branch's of the Military for his support of them from the beginning.
He will fund them enough so this type of crap doesn't happen and hopefully much more self sufficient, then they can weed this
shit out much quicker. It appears it became quite obvious under W, but I'll bet a dollar to a doughnut it was going on long before he came into office.
Long before.....


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2017)

nononono said:


> Your not mocking me, you've made a fool of your self.
> So that won't work Spola, he owns it. Just as you and your Liberal cohorts hung everything you could around W's neck.
> Doesn't work both ways Spola. Obama is on record as doing anything and everything to destroy the moral in the Military.
> Trump has received standing ovations from all branch's of the Military for his support of them from the beginning.
> ...


You have no idea how much I enjoy these little conversations with you.


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2017)

espola said:


> You have no idea how much I enjoy these little conversations with you.


I 'm glad you enjoy it. Now tell us how this is all related to Trump , feel free to knit together worthless trash as your secret girlfriend Rachel Madcow 
does every night in hopes of getting her credibility back.
You and she should really focus on the truth for awhile, try to bring those negative scores back above zero at least.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2017)

nononono said:


> I 'm glad you enjoy it. Now tell us how this is all related to Trump , feel free to knit together worthless trash as your secret girlfriend Rachel Madcow
> does every night in hopes of getting her credibility back.
> You and she should really focus on the truth for awhile, try to bring those negative scores back above zero at least.


Trump has nothing to do with it.

Please continue.  Ignore those people - they are not laughing at you.


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Trump has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Please continue.  Ignore those people - they are not laughing at you.


That's correct Donald J. Trump has/had nothing to do with the GDMA scandal....
But it happened under Obama's watch and he was the CIC, he owns it SPOLA !
Tell me how he doesn't....

By the way Spola i don't give a fuck what Liberals are laughing, they made fun of W and said he ran the car in the ditch so to speak....
Well it appears the car in the ditch was towed to a yard and vandalized beyond recognition for eight years, now the current CIC is
trying to make some semblance of the remains so we the American public can have a truly moveable economy and pay down the 
massive loan hanging over the wreckage left to him by the Lying Liberals.


----------



## Wez (Mar 19, 2017)

nononono said:


> Your not mocking me


Yea, he was, and quite effectively.


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2017)

Catching up on North Woods Law New Hampshire episode 2 - the illegal alligators are found in a house plastered with Trump posters.

https://www.animalplanetgo.com/north-woods-law/new-hampshire-alligator-showdown/


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yea, he was, and quite effectively.


Nah....nice try Weezy. 

PS.....you might want think about productivity over the next few weeks.


----------



## espola (Mar 22, 2017)

First the bad news - the water heater in the condo upstairs sprung a leak.  More bad news - I was away from our place, so my wife texted me a message instead of talking to the upstairs neighbor.

Then some good news - in both condos, upstairs and down, the water heaters are located in a separate closet accessible only from outside along with the heater and A/C.   More good news - the upstairs heater has a drip pan installed under it, plumbed into the A/C water drain line.

Final bad news - the drip pan leaks (I think from the level of water in it, right at the fitting for the overflow pipe).  So that water has been dripping down through the ceiling of our utility closet all day (at least).  

A plumber is here now (Zech Plumbing) pulling and replacing - and it looks like he is installing a new drip pan as well.

I am taking this opportunity to sweep out all the cobwebs and leaves from the utility closet.


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2017)

espola said:


> First the bad news - the water heater in the condo upstairs sprung a leak.  More bad news - I was away from our place, so my wife texted me a message instead of talking to the upstairs neighbor.
> 
> Then some good news - in both condos, upstairs and down, the water heaters are located in a separate closet accessible only from outside along with the heater and A/C.   More good news - the upstairs heater has a drip pan installed under it, plumbed into the A/C water drain line.
> 
> ...



Insurance claim......


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Mar 22, 2017)

espola said:


> First the bad news - the water heater in the condo upstairs sprung a leak.  More bad news - I was away from our place, so my wife texted me a message instead of talking to the upstairs neighbor.
> 
> Then some good news - in both condos, upstairs and down, the water heaters are located in a separate closet accessible only from outside along with the heater and A/C.   More good news - the upstairs heater has a drip pan installed under it, plumbed into the A/C water drain line.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the riveting account.
Really spiced things up around here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thanks for the riveting account.
> Really spiced things up around here.


We should all know better than to come in here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thanks for the riveting account.
> Really spiced things up around here.


You could entertain us, once again, with your chickens and growing stuff stories? . . .


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Mar 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You could entertain us, once again, with your chickens and growing stuff stories? . . .


I can, but only if you ask.
Even then, brevity will be the rule.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Mar 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We should all know better than to come in here.


Its all he's got.
Why not throw the guy a bone.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2017)

Looks like they found espola's first car...it was near where his bicycle was found....


----------



## HBE (Mar 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thanks for the riveting account.
> Really spiced things up around here.


Aff-Leet's Neighborhood was a lot more intriguing. I remember when we drew in Obama's half brother over the BC thing.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Mar 22, 2017)

HBE said:


> Aff-Leet's Neighborhood was a lot more intriguing. I remember when we drew in Obama's half brother over the BC thing.


I nixed it.
If I ever have a "neighborhood" here, someone please, shoot me, ...and when you do it, make sure you tell me exactly why, to my face, so you can see how stupid I look when I die.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I nixed it.
> If I ever have a "neighborhood" here, someone please, shoot me, ...and when you do it, make sure you tell me exactly why, to my face, so you can see how stupid I look when I die.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I can, but only if you ask.
> Even then, brevity will be the rule.


I just did . . . and yes, be brief.


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2017)

Whenever I do laundry, i put unmatched white socks in a widow basket (or maybe that should be orphan basket).  I just went through it and found 8 mated pairs, with 8 unmatched singles remaining.  Also at the bottom of the socks was one misplaced Fruit of the Loom tighty-whitey.


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2017)

espola said:


> Whenever I do laundry, i put unmatched white socks in a widow basket (or maybe that should be orphan basket).
> 
> I just went through it and found 8 mated pairs, with 8 unmatched singles remaining.
> 
> Also at the bottom of the socks was one misplaced Fruit of the Loom tighty-whitey.


Only Spola would post something about his " Under the Butt Nut Huts ".....
Couldn't wear those if ya made me....

Remember Spola, spray n wash on the stains in cold water. If that doesn't work...
Well....yellow in the front, brown in the back. You can eliminate that problem 
with depends......


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2017)

nononono said:


> Only Spola would post something about his " Under the Butt Nut Huts ".....
> Couldn't wear those if ya made me....
> 
> Remember Spola, spray n wash on the stains in cold water. If that doesn't work...
> ...


You should be addressing his caretaker.


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2017)

espola said:


> First the bad news - the water heater in the condo upstairs sprung a leak.  More bad news - I was away from our place, so my wife texted me a message instead of talking to the upstairs neighbor.
> 
> Then some good news - in both condos, upstairs and down, the water heaters are located in a separate closet accessible only from outside along with the heater and A/C.   More good news - the upstairs heater has a drip pan installed under it, plumbed into the A/C water drain line.
> 
> ...


It appears that the only lingering effect is a damp-smelly utility closet, some stains on the outer woodwork where the water dripped down, and the louvered doors are warped enough that they don't close easily.  I spent several hours today running an electric sander over the top surface to get them to close at all, and they are still tight.  I wonder if WD-40 would help here?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2017)

espola said:


> It appears that the only lingering effect is a damp-smelly utility closet, some stains on the outer woodwork where the water dripped down, and the louvered doors are warped enough that they don't close easily.  I spent several hours today running an electric sander over the top surface to get them to close at all, and they are still tight.  I wonder if WD-40 would help here?


It'll free up rusty hinges if that is the problem, but then maybe apply some 3 in 1 oil or the like.


----------



## espola (Apr 1, 2017)

I've watched a game and half so far and I haven't heard "University of Phoenix Stadium" once.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2017)

espola said:


> I've watched a game and half so far and I haven't heard "University of Phoenix Stadium" once.


Are we talking NCAA basketball? I just watched about a minute and a half of the Oregon/ North Carolina game, that's it, all I've seen, not my game.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2017)

Signs I maybe getting old . . . went to see a friends new band last night, he plays sax. Loved the old R&B tunes, hated the straight cover band shit. Don't get me wrong they are a tight band and it sounded great, but who cares? I felt like I was at somebody I didn't knows wedding. They had an after party at my friends house, besides it being well past my bedtime, I was afraid if I went I would tell them how I felt, pass. Went out to eat after the show and the restaurant had loud music playing so everyone had to lean in and speak LOUD to be heard, again, pass.  The wife had a grand time so I didn't want to tell her how this old surf rock/punk rocker really felt.

. . . and no I didn't dance to effing Billy effing Idol!


----------



## espola (Apr 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are we talking NCAA basketball? I just watched about a minute and a half of the Oregon/ North Carolina game, that's it, all I've seen, not my game.


University of Phoenix is a real thing, and has paid heavily for the naming rights (more than $150 million), but is not a member of NCAA.  I'm not sure whether NCAA or the stadium had to pay a refund to UoP not to say it.


----------



## espola (Apr 9, 2017)

I got one of these calls months ago, perhaps from the same outfit.  I told them where they could put their telephone and hung up on them --

http://money.cnn.com/2017/04/09/news/tax-scam-india-arrest-ringleader/index.html


----------



## nononono (Apr 9, 2017)

espola said:


> It appears that the only lingering effect is a damp-smelly utility closet, some stains on the outer woodwork where the water dripped down, and the louvered doors are warped enough that they don't close easily.  I spent several hours today running an electric sander over the top surface to get them to close at all, and they are still tight.  I wonder if WD-40 would help here?



Steam them in the shower area and reverse twist in claps and allow to air dry.


----------



## espola (Apr 10, 2017)

On June 21, 1976, an F-14 crashed in the Miramar landfill area just south of Miramar NAS.  The smoke from the crash drifted over the base.

One June 26, 1976, a second F-14 crashed less than a quarter mile from the first, while Navy and Grumman investigators were on the scene examining the wreckage of the first plane.  All F-14s were grounded until their innermost airframe component could be inspected, and were limited to low-g maneuvers for several months afterward.


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2017)

Interesting article on the emerging "cult of ignorance", which we see examples of around here every day --

https://www.sott.net/article/313177-The-cult-of-ignorance-in-the-United-States-Anti-intellectualism-and-the-dumbing-down-of-America


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 17, 2017)

espola said:


> Interesting article on the emerging "cult of ignorance", which we see examples of around here every day --
> 
> https://www.sott.net/article/313177-The-cult-of-ignorance-in-the-United-States-Anti-intellectualism-and-the-dumbing-down-of-America


You're so smart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2017)

espola said:


> Interesting article on the emerging "cult of ignorance", which we see examples of around here every day --
> 
> https://www.sott.net/article/313177-The-cult-of-ignorance-in-the-United-States-Anti-intellectualism-and-the-dumbing-down-of-America


How else will the illegals survive?


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2017)

SDG&E is having troubles with the "My account" part of their website.  They were able to email me a notice that my bill is ready (surprisingly low - must be time for the semi-annual carbon tax sharing benefit), but the link to view it crashed.  Contact with that page has been intermittent over the last few days - "We are fixing the issue."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2017)

espola said:


> Interesting article on the emerging "cult of ignorance", which we see examples of around here every day --
> 
> https://www.sott.net/article/313177-The-cult-of-ignorance-in-the-United-States-Anti-intellectualism-and-the-dumbing-down-of-America


"Idiocracy", who knew Mike Judge was such a visionary.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2017)

espola said:


> Interesting article on the emerging "cult of ignorance", which we see examples of around here every day --
> 
> https://www.sott.net/article/313177-The-cult-of-ignorance-in-the-United-States-Anti-intellectualism-and-the-dumbing-down-of-America


The comment section is hilarious!


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Idiocracy", who knew Mike Judge was such a visionary.


"...deliberate gullibility ..."  I'm going too have to remember that one.


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You're so smart.


And educated.


----------



## Wez (Apr 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Interesting article on the emerging "cult of ignorance", which we see examples of around here every day --
> 
> https://www.sott.net/article/313177-The-cult-of-ignorance-in-the-United-States-Anti-intellectualism-and-the-dumbing-down-of-America


What's funny is the righties in here will prove this story true by not reading it.

Love the Asimov quote made decades ago!

"There is a cult of ignorance in the United States, and there has always been. The strain of anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge."


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2017)

espola said:


> On hearing that Gen McMaster was t's new choice for National Security, I tried to put a hold on his book at San Diego Public Library.  Apparently, so did a lot of other people.  I am # 17 in line.


Just finishing it now.  The book covers the decisions made about Vietnam in the years 63 through 65.  LBJ became President and decided his legacy would be a big domestic tax and spend program - the Great Society.  However, he could not ignore what was happening in southeast Asia, so he conspired with SecDef MacNamara to gradually escalate military action against Hanoi, under the theory that all the trouble in South Vietnam was being directed and funded from the North, and the North would realize at some point in the escalation that we were the stronger party.  In order not to impact the 64 elections, and thereafter not to drive Congress away from the Great Society legislation, he lied to the public and to Congress about what was happening.  The Joint Chiefs disagreed with the gradual pressure plan, and they knew what the truth was, but they did not speak up publicly or in confidence with Congress - they let LBJ and Mac have their way.  That is Mac Master's big indictment - that career military men failed in their sworn duty to uphold the Constitution. 

As McMaster is now a key player in the Korea situation, it is appropriate to cite a statement from Clausewitz quoted in the book -- "The political object is the goal, war is the means of reaching it, and the means can never be considered in isolation from their purposes."


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2017)

One more way for Congress to screw the troops --

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/military/the-intel/sd-me-gibill-tax-20170419-story.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2017)

espola said:


> One more way for Congress to screw the troops --
> 
> http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/military/the-intel/sd-me-gibill-tax-20170419-story.html


That's really wrong and disgusting.


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2017)

espola said:


> SDG&E is having troubles with the "My account" part of their website.  They were able to email me a notice that my bill is ready (surprisingly low - must be time for the semi-annual carbon tax sharing benefit), but the link to view it crashed.  Contact with that page has been intermittent over the last few days - "We are fixing the issue."


Now that the SDGE webpages are working again, I  can see that my bill is so low because I got a $29.62 rebate from the Carbon Tax Program.  Last time around (October) it was only $17.44.


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2017)

If you get a call from someone supposedly representing "California Narcotics Officers Association", it's a scam.

https://www.mv-voice.com/morgue/2004/2004_04_16.phone.shtml


----------



## espola (Apr 23, 2017)

From the latest Quinniopiac National Poll --


American voters say 60 - 34 percent "that the use of marijuana should be made legal in the U.S.," the highest level of support for legalized marijuana in a Quinnipiac University national poll. Republicans and voters over 65 years old are the only listed party, gender, education, age or racial groups to oppose legalized marijuana. 
Voters also support 94 - 5 percent "allowing adults to legally use marijuana for medical purposes if their doctor prescribes it," also the highest level of support in any national poll by the independent Quinnipiac (KWIN-uh-pe-ack) University. 
Voters oppose 73 - 21 percent government enforcement of federal laws against marijuana in states that have legalized medical or recreational marijuana. No group supports enforcement in states where marijuana is legal. 
Voters support 76 - 18 percent reducing the classification of marijuana as a Schedule 1 drug, the same classification as heroin. Again, all listed groups support this reduction. 

https://poll.qu.edu/national/release-detail?ReleaseID=2453​


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 23, 2017)

espola said:


> From the latest Quinniopiac National Poll --
> 
> 
> American voters say 60 - 34 percent "that the use of marijuana should be made legal in the U.S.," the highest level of support for legalized marijuana in a Quinnipiac University national poll. Republicans and voters over 65 years old are the only listed party, gender, education, age or racial groups to oppose legalized marijuana.
> ...


What did the poll say before Hillary lost?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What did the poll say before Hillary lost?


Donald Trump aka poll killer.


----------



## espola (Apr 23, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What did the poll say before Hillary lost?


See for yourself.  They concentrated on the swing states, and got most of them right, although some were rated "too close to call".

https://poll.qu.edu/2016-presidential-swing-state-polls/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 23, 2017)

espola said:


> See for yourself.  They concentrated on the swing states, and got most of them right, although some were rated "too close to call".
> 
> https://poll.qu.edu/2016-presidential-swing-state-polls/


LOL.


----------



## espola (Apr 23, 2017)

I just watched the 60 Minutes interview with Judge Alex Kosinski.  I don't disagree with anything he said.


----------



## Wez (Apr 23, 2017)

espola said:


> I just watched the 60 Minutes interview with Judge Alex Kosinski.  I don't disagree with anything he said.


Bloomberg is a bad ass, too bad he's so old.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2017)

espola said:


> I just watched the 60 Minutes interview with Judge Alex Kosinski.  I don't disagree with anything he said.


Even the raunchy sex stuff?


----------



## espola (Apr 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Even the raunchy sex stuff?


What was I going to disagree with there?  He said his mistake was not keeping it private.  I don't disagree with that.


----------



## espola (Apr 30, 2017)

My wife asked me to try out a couple of DVDs in my new Model 70 laptop that wouldn't work in hers. That put me in the mood to watch full-length DVDs. After watching a few movies from the rack at my local library (RB branch of SDPL), I started a campaign to watch all the Oscar Best Pictures nominees. I have watched 14 DVDs in the last 4 days (counting all 3 DVDs of the 6 Wives of Henry VIII (2 wives per each 3-hour DVD)). I didn't find all the DVDs I was looking for in the RB racks, so I put others on hold with delivery at RB (even a couple that were supposedly "available" there). I think I am nearing my limit on holds.

It's a real assault on the brain to go from Birdman to The Artist.


----------



## espola (May 14, 2017)

I followed one of those FB clickbait lures to find out that Larry the Cable Guy dropped his History Channel show Only in America with LTCG, where he followed ordinary Americans in their lives, because he didn't like having to do some of the things ordinary Americans do, like cleaning out portable toilets.  Instead, he makes meet-and-greet appearances at corporate gatherings for $200k and up a pop (plus expenses).

Only in America!


----------



## espola (May 17, 2017)

The great Richie Ashburn supposedly holds an unusual unofficial baseball record (unofficial because foul balls are not recorded in the game stats).  He supposedly hit the same fan with two foul balls in the same at bat, the second foul striking her while she was being taken out on a stretcher.


----------



## espola (May 17, 2017)

Lately I have been getting a lot of calls from people who identify themselves, and then hang up.

"Hi, this is Joe, a counselor, on a recorded call."  <Click>

And I think that number is on the do-not-call list (is that still a thing?  Or was it drained out of the swamp?)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Lately I have been getting a lot of calls from people who identify themselves, and then hang up.
> 
> "Hi, this is Joe, a counselor, on a recorded call."  <Click>
> 
> And I think that number is on the do-not-call list (is that still a thing?  Or was it drained out of the swamp?)


I think Trump may have signed away the "Do not call list" in one of his "LOOK! I'm doing something" EO's.


----------



## espola (May 18, 2017)

More on foule balls --

Luke Appling asked his team owner for a box of balls to hand out to fans before the game. The owner refused. In his first at-bat, Aplling fouled off 17 straight pitches. Then he hit a triple. When the play was over, Appling asked for the ball at third base, and tossed it into the stands.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2017)

Secret numbers --

My credit union merged with another, so I ended up with a new ATM card and, of course, a new PIN to memorize.  This one was easy - I take my favorite number, double it, go down to the nearest prime, and square that - but make the obvious arithmetic error.  

Biggest weakness - I have told my kids my favorite number, and why it is so.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2017)




----------



## espola (May 24, 2017)

The Padres are offering a 5-victory package - buy tickets for the first 5 home games in June, and they will throw in succeeding games until they win 5. Someone on their staff is a pessimist - the offer has a June 30th cutoff on the freebies.  At their current W-L rate, it may take 15 games to get to 5 wins.


----------



## espola (May 28, 2017)

One of the proud moments of my life is when this man remembered my name the second time we met --

http://www.rappler.com/nation/171026-ramos-martial-law-mindanao-duterte?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=share_bar


----------



## espola (May 28, 2017)

Driving around yesterday shopping for my wife's birthday present, I heard a radio report about number intuition.  It seems that most newborns can tell the difference between 6 and 7 objects, but not between 9 and 10..  Based on that it should be no big deal for an open-minded adult to see the difference between groups of 4 and 5 identical objects.


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2017)

Powerball is over $300 million.

Buying one ticket is fun.  Buying two is stupid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Powerball is over $300 million.
> 
> Buying one ticket is fun.  Buying two is stupid.


So you bought 2?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Powerball is over $300 million.
> 
> Buying one ticket is fun.  Buying two is stupid.


Buying two gives one twice the chance.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you bought 2?


That made me laugh.


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Buying two gives one twice the chance.


You are more likely to die by Saturday than win the Powerball.  But if I don't have a ticket, I won't care about the drawing at all.  This way I theorize what I am going to do with the money all the way up to the actual drawing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2017)

espola said:


> You are more likely to die by Saturday than win the Powerball.  But if I don't have a ticket, I won't care about the drawing at all.  This way I theorize what I am going to do with the money all the way up to the actual drawing.


I always say I want to win, but never buy a ticket to get in . . . I'm usually too busy making money or too tired to want to stop. I do get one on the rare, very rare, occasions I find myself in a place that sells lotto tickets.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I always say I want to win, but never buy a ticket to get in . . . I'm usually too busy making money or too tired to want to stop. I do get one on the rare, very rare, occasions I find myself in a place that sells lotto tickets.


My wife bought me a ticket for Christmas a few years back when the pot was this big.  I won one of the smaller prizes,  $100.  I used some of that house money to buy another ticket, and that won  the smallest prize, under $10.  Once more and nothing.  So I'm still ahead.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2017)

Scanning through the DVD return cart at the library, I came across a documentary on the making of Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon. They dissect and reassemble the whole record track by track.. Some of the best sequences are Alan Parsons, their sound engineer, running the tracks through a modern sound board, showing how he added, subtracted, and multiplied the sounds.

Paul McCartney wandered over from his band rehearsal studio to add "...I was really drunk at the time", and the last line "...It's all dark" was spoken by the Irish doorman.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2017)

espola said:


> Powerball is over $300 million.
> 
> Buying one ticket is fun.  Buying two is stupid.


For the first time ever, I got zero numbers.  But nobody won the big prize, so it is headed for $375 million next time.


----------



## Wez (Jun 6, 2017)

espola said:


> For the first time ever, I got zero numbers.  But nobody won the big prize, so it is headed for $375 million next time.


You spend $1 or $20 (which I think is max one ticket)?


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> You spend $1 or $20 (which I think is max one ticket)?


Power Ball is $2 a ticket.  You can buy as many as you want.


----------



## Wez (Jun 6, 2017)

espola said:


> Power Ball is $2 a ticket.  You can buy as many as you want.


I know you can spend as much as you want, I was referring to how many numbers fit on one ticket.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> You spend $1 or $20 (which I think is max one ticket)?





espola said:


> Power Ball is $2 a ticket.  You can buy as many as you want.





Wez said:


> I know you can spend as much as you want, I was referring to how many numbers fit on one ticket.


You two dumb fucks should start a consulting firm.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> I know you can spend as much as you want, I was referring to how many numbers fit on one ticket.


I don't know.  I have never bought more than one at a time.


----------



## Wez (Jun 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You two dumb fucks should start a consulting firm.


GFYM Joe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> GFYM Joe.


By that response I assess that lil' racist ho isn't satisfied only being irrelevant in the political threads but felt the the need to chase all ya 'all down in here to further his irrelevancy, how pathetic is that!


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2017)

The first "portable" computer I worked with was one of these --

http://www.techrepublic.com/pictures/the-evolution-of-the-laptop-computer/2/?ftag=ACQ-07-10aah7g&vndid=the-evolution-of-the-laptop-computer&kwp_0=417301&kwp_4=1580507&kwp_1=684395

The big red switch in the middle allows selection of BASIC or APL.


----------



## Wez (Jun 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By that response I assess that lil' racist ho isn't satisfied only being irrelevant in the political threads but felt the the need to chase all ya 'all down in here to further his irrelevancy, how pathetic is that!


Just holding up that mirror


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Just holding up that mirror


. . . and they never like what they see so they lash out . . . it's all they know, fear and loathing.


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2017)

espola said:


> The Padres are offering a 5-victory package - buy tickets for the first 5 home games in June, and they will throw in succeeding games until they win 5. Someone on their staff is a pessimist - the offer has a June 30th cutoff on the freebies.  At their current W-L rate, it may take 15 games to get to 5 wins.


5 games into the June 5-victory promotion, the Padres are 1-4.


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2017)

espola said:


> 5 games into the June 5-victory promotion, the Padres are 1-4.


2-6 after last night's horrible game.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2017)

espola said:


> 2-6 after last night's horrible game.


Starting to look like that may end up being a great bargain of a deal! A month of baseball for $99!


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2017)

Einstein didn't write  

	
	
		
		
	


	




.  Near the end of his fourth and last 1905 paper, he wrote "Gibt ein Korper die Energie L in Form von Strahluiig ab, so verkleinert sich seine Masse um L/_v_²".  Aside from being in German, and using _v_ instead off c to indicate the speed of light, his formula was arranged differently because it came at the end of a discussion about whether and how much mass an object lost when it radiated energy.  

Loosely translated to plain English, it reads "When an object emits radiation of energy L, its mass decreases by L/_v_²".

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/andp.19053231314/pdf


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2017)

Today's recycling at Skyline Recycling Escondido --
1 HDPE large @ 0.10 = 0.10
1 bimetal @ 0.05 = 0.05
9.0 lbs aluminum cans @ 1.80 = 16.20
18 lbs PET @ 1.20 = 21.60
37.5 lbs glass (segregated by color) @ 0.103 = 3.88
Total = $41.81


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2017)

espola said:


> 2-6 after last night's horrible game.


Padres got their 5th home win yesterday, 3rd win in a row against the Reds, so the deal is complete.


----------



## Wez (Jun 15, 2017)

Fyi, headed down to SD right now...

http://www.foxla.com/news/local-news/261639356-story

*Coast Guard brings 18 tons of seized cocaine to San Diego*

*




*


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2017)

"If to starboard red appear, 'tis your duty to keep clear".

http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/16/politics/us-navy-destroyer-collides-with-merchant-ship-japan/index.html


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2017)

Power is out in this Sacramento neighborhood - surviving on battery power and portable wifi.


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2017)

espola said:


> "If to starboard red appear, 'tis your duty to keep clear".
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/16/politics/us-navy-destroyer-collides-with-merchant-ship-japan/index.html


https://twitter.com/hashtag/ACXCrystal?src=hash


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2017)

For reference --


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2017)

In the  category of "Play it at my funeral..."


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2017)

When Andy Green was given the job as Padres Manager, my first thought was "Who is Andy Green?"

After tonight I like Andy Green.

Oh, and (lest I forget to mention it), Dodgers suck.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2017)

On behalf of all my friends and relatives north of the line - Happy Canada Day.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2017)

Dumped their tea, refused their taxes, and made them play our music --


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2017)

Live video feed of spillway reconstruction at Oroville Dam --

http://www.parks.ca.gov/live/lakeorovillesra_spillway


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2017)

I see your feeling left out espola...
So...here's a fuck off for you too...
And hey!!!
How 'bout those Dodgers?


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2017)

KFC screwed up my order, but it's hard to complain - my mashed potatoes and gravy is all gravy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 8, 2017)

*The Radicalism of Reading*

*https://fee.org/articles/the-radicalism-of-reading/?utm_source=ribbon*

*21st-Century Reading*

All the technological, social, and economic advances made during the explosive 18th and 19th centuries carried through into the modern era, spreading literacy and dispelling weird rumors until the world literacy rate went from 12% in 1800 to 85% in 2014. With the internet, e-readers, and all our smart devices, people are reading more now than ever; and the availability and variety of content is unlike anything even imagined just a century ago.

So when a relative or stranger tells you to put your phone down, ask them when they last read a book, and then quote something smart from the article you’re reading on your phone.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *The Radicalism of Reading*
> 
> *https://fee.org/articles/the-radicalism-of-reading/?utm_source=ribbon*
> 
> ...


I just took Fuzzy Future by Bart Kosko (took a class on neural networks from him many years ago) back to the RB branch library.  On the armrest next to me are Charlie Wilson's War by George Cline, Pigeon Tunnel by John Le Carre, and The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks by Rebecca Skloot.  I also have the Steve Jobs biography on the headboard of my bed - that one will go on the trip with me tomorrow - and a couple of others out of eyesight at the moment.

I average about a good-sized book a week.  How about you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 8, 2017)

espola said:


> I just took Fuzzy Future by Bart Kosko (took a class on neural networks from him many years ago) back to the RB branch library.  On the armrest next to me are Charlie Wilson's War by George Cline, Pigeon Tunnel by John Le Carre, and The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks by Rebecca Skloot.  I also have the Steve Jobs biography on the headboard of my bed - that one will go on the trip with me tomorrow - and a couple of others out of eyesight at the moment.
> 
> I average about a good-sized book a week.  How about you?


 Same.  Just finished Shadows on the Koyukuk.  Reminded me of the hazardous conditions that my mother in-law raised my wife and her brother and sister in.  Atlas Shrugged could take two weeks at least.  One of my all time favorites, Where the Sea Breaks its Back, by Corey Ford.  It is an amazing story of naturalist George Steller under the command of Captain Vitus Bering.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *The Radicalism of Reading*
> 
> *https://fee.org/articles/the-radicalism-of-reading/?utm_source=ribbon*
> 
> ...


When will you start burning books?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When will you start burning books?


No plans to right now.  Do you own any?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No plans to right now.  Do you own any?


I understand Ratman has quite the collection of coloring books...
He colored them in using a crop duster....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I understand Ratman has quite the collection of coloring books...
> He colored them in using a crop duster....


Freedom themed no doubt.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks to my wife's high standing in Delta's frequent flyer program (Skymiles), I got excellent treatment in our flights eastward yesterday.  An upgrade to business class issued at the gate for the long San Diego to Detroit leg, then an exit row seat with an empty seat between us in the Detroit-La Guardia leg, then an empty seat adjacent in the last flight (LA Guardia to Burlington, Vt).   She had returned just hours before our trip east from Bangkok, with upgrades between Shanghai and Seattle and then Seattle to ASan Diego, so for her that was 3 consecutive upgraded flights.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Get money out of politics --

http://www.stampstampede.org/home/


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Family reunion picture, me with brothers and sisters --


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Banquet room (https://www.eastsiderestaurant.net/) --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> Family reunion picture, me with brothers and sisters --


Is the beardless guy an in-law?


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is the beardless guy an in-law?


He's the youngest - give him time.

The brother in overalls just had 15 pounds of cancerous tissue removed from his gut last week.  As soon as he got out of the hospital, he sat down and had a smoke.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Having my last Budweiser in Atlanta airport.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> He's the youngest - give him time.
> 
> The brother in overalls just had 15 pounds of cancerous tissue removed from his gut last week.  As soon as he got out of the hospital, he sat down and had a smoke.


OUCH!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> Having my last Budweiser in Atlanta airport.


Atlanta is probably my least favorite airport in the US.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Atlanta is probably my least favorite airport in the US.


But it has trains!


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2017)

QUOTE="espola, post: 95684, member: 3" Family reunion picture, me with brothers and sisters --






 /QUOTE


*Ok Spola......which one is you ...?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> But it has trains!


It has to . . . 15 to 20 minutes between terminals.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2017)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="espola, post: 95684, member: 3" Family reunion picture, me with brothers and sisters --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Second from the left . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> But it has trains!


Seattle has "trams".


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Second from the left . . .


And the clue was --- the handsomest one.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seattle has "trams".


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Plane_Train


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> Family reunion picture, me with brothers and sisters --


Great looking family!
Is that you with the purse?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2017)

espola said:


> And the clue was --- the handsomest one.


I remembered the photo of you, you posted of yourself, volunteering at Father Joe's Thanksgiving dinner I believe, at the old SoCal soccer site . . . along with some photos of barns and the like.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 13, 2017)

Would this be the place for me to post my reunion pics too?


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I remembered the photo of you, you posted of yourself, volunteering at Father Joe's Thanksgiving dinner I believe, at the old SoCal soccer site . . . along with some photos of barns and the like.


Thanksgiving Dinner volunteer, but not Father Joe's.  We have been doing it for years because my wife knows the organizer.  Last year we didn't because we went to the kids' house in Sacramento.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Would this be the place for me to post my reunion pics too?


What is this thread's title?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2017)

espola said:


> Thanksgiving Dinner volunteer, but not Father Joe's.  We have been doing it for years because my wife knows the organizer.  Last year we didn't because we went to the kids' house in Sacramento.


Seems my memory is clouded by personal experience, but I was close.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2017)

espola said:


> What is this thread's title?


Espola's newest neighborhood....

Oddly enough, in answering Aff''s query, you once again answer with a question.
The answer would depend on what you consider a neighborhood.
If it is a true neighborhood the answer should be 'absolutely post your pictures'.
Nice pic e.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 14, 2017)

espola said:


> What is this thread's title?


You missed one. Clearly one of your kin.
Dont feel bad. I just recently found out I have a brother I didnt know about.


http://www.movieneon.com/img/movies/characters/47/957.png


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Espola's newest neighborhood....
> 
> Oddly enough, in answering Aff''s query, you once again answer with a question.
> The answer would depend on what you consider a neighborhood.
> ...


Thanks LE.
I think this is where Ill post all my pics from now on.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2017)

espola said:


> Family reunion picture, me with brothers and sisters --


Retired Civil Engineer (Alaska), retired computer scientist (California), retired IC process technician (Vermont), retired electrical engineer (Pennsylvania), working elementary school teacher (lives in New Hampshire/works in Vermont), retired school librarian (Vermont).

The occasion for the reunion was my father's recent passing.  It would have been his 92nd birthday.  We had a graveside ceremony in what may be the prettiest little cemetery in the world --






My sister the school teacher reading a poem about Dads.






--

After everyone said what they wanted and the local minister (who had attended elementary and high schools for which my father was Superintendent) said a few churchy words (starting with "I look up mine eyes to the hills, from which cometh my help"), we picked wild flowers to put on the box.  I found some wild strawberries in the grass and shared them with my brother (the one in overalls) and my daughter (who had never had wild strawberries before).

Then we moved a few miles north to the nicest restaurant around for a dinner, where I laid out some photographs, scrapbooks, and the like gathered by my parents over the years.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2017)

Businesses that deserve kudos from this trip --

Green Acres Cabins on Lake Willoughby, Vt.  We shared a lakeside cabin with my brother and his wife, and the kids stayed in another across the road up at the edge of the woods.













http://greenacrescabins.net/

Parker Pie Company, in West Glover Vt, voted the best pizza in Vermont several times.  The number of cars in the parking lot (and overflow lot down at the volunteer fire dept. lot) usually exceeds the population of West Glover.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/West+Glover,+Glover,+VT+05875/@44.7292531,-72.2264628,493m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x4cb5d0cb96d896e7:0xa8c43e8e7e0bce2a!8m2!3d44.728404!4d-72.224554


Hill Farmstead Brewery in Craftsbury, Vermont.  You can tell when the road goes from Greensboro to Crafstbury a couple of miles down the hill because the 2-lane asphalt road suddenly becomes lane and a half gravel.  After the Hill family farm accepted the USDA dairy herd reduction buyout offer, they converted their farm to a brewery, claiming unique qualities of their untreated well water.  The tap/tasting room on the left offers 25-deciliter sample glasses of whatever is on tap, and sells bigger glasses for consumption on site.  The bottle retail room in the center sells bottles and kegs of recent brews, and will fill growlers and small personal kegs - we bought my brother a few bottles of their latest version - "Mary", named after a great-grandmother.







Delta Airlines - thumbs up Sunday, meh on Thursday.

East Side Restaurant, Newport, Vt --

https://www.eastsiderestaurant.net/about

I said to the waitress "This is too good a restaurant for so small a town".  She replied "We're packed almost every night".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thanks LE.
> I think this is where Ill post all my pics from now on.


That would be interesting.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You missed one. Clearly one of your kin.
> Dont feel bad. I just recently found out I have a brother I didnt know about.
> 
> 
> http://www.movieneon.com/img/movies/characters/47/957.png


He gets shot right in the forehead . . . then spit on.

"I gots me the Josie Wales!"


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 14, 2017)

My cousin Ernie.



http://1.media.collegehumor.cvcdn.com/51/87/89b6dd5881b265a4d6f2d7d62e1cf915-t-shirt-turns-plumbers-crack-into-cleavage.jpg


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He gets shot right in the forehead . . . then spit on.
> 
> "I gots me the Josie Wales!"


I didnt see Abe in any of the pictures E posted.
Maybe he's the brother nobody talks about.

He's the famous one.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2017)

A few highlights gathered during the trip --

When I saw some parents (more than once) getting stressed over traveling with children, I told them that it would get better, and that mine are even paying their own way this time.

Several times I repeated that I have lived my whole life in Vermont - except for the last 40 years.

I swam in Lake Willoughby a couple of times.  I had forgotten how refreshing a swim in clean lake water can be.

Using nothing but bread and crackers, I trained a few families of wild ducks to come to the dock in response to my waving my arms.

While we driving to Ben and Jerry's factory (one son driving, the other son and daughter in the back, and me navigating and providing a tour-guide's commentary on many mountains, rivers, buildings and bends in the road), my daughter asked me to tell her something they didn't know about me.  I started to tell the tale of the first time I made love to my girl friend until all three begged me to stop. I managed to get as far as the mosquito bites on my ass.

I was pleased that my son who was driving wanted to play the whole Sgt Pepper album every day.

I was happily introduced to the Mount Rushmore podcast.

After we got back (our Delta flights had only modest delays, made up on the way; the boys arrived 5 hours late on United to Sacramento), my son texted us that someone had taken the plates off his car (I got that taken care of today, and I am going to Sacramento Monday on Amtrak to resolve associated paperwork issues).

A new sight from the plane window - a big forest/brush fire somewhere in Arizona or New Mexico.  I took me a while to realize what that strange pattern of lights was.

When we got back to SAN, the parking shuttle driver was Filipino.  I don't know what my wife said to him, but he took us right to my truck instead of the nearest designated stop.

On the way, everyone going to Burlington was happy to be going there.  On the way back, everyone going to San Diego was happy to be going there.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> My cousin Ernie.
> 
> 
> 
> http://1.media.collegehumor.cvcdn.com/51/87/89b6dd5881b265a4d6f2d7d62e1cf915-t-shirt-turns-plumbers-crack-into-cleavage.jpg


Are you the only preppie in the family?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you the only preppie in the family?


Yes.
I wear LL Bean and sockless deck shoes exclusively.


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2017)

Dawn as overnight rain clears, July 12 2017, Lake Willoughby, Vt







Serenity now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2017)

espola said:


> Dawn as overnight rain clears, July 12 2017, Lake Willoughby, Vt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the water temp and what are they catching?


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's the water temp and what are they catching?


Water temp last week was reported as mid-60's, but we didn't measure it right at the cabin.  It was comfortable for swimming, especially in the early morning when the air was cooler than the water.  Didn't fish and didn't see anyone's catch; the lake is noted for big lake trout since it is over 300 feet deep in the south end.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2017)

The haiku, deconstructed --

First five syllables
Then seven more to follow
Burst of emotion


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2017)

Letter home written by my mother's cousin, Lt jg Harold Robinson, on board the USS Lansdowne in Tokyo Bay during the time of the surrender ceremony.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HwAXE1h1HD8GFV25Sebw0-s4Zg6jlxfEB4D2W0IgaGU/pub


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

espola said:


> The haiku, deconstructed --
> 
> First five syllables
> Then seven more to follow
> Burst of emotion


Haiku water slacks
The slow move of deep water
Emotion wavers.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2017)

But it's a DRY heat --

Leaving Bakersfield on the train north and before we left the station we have already passed two freight trains full of oil going the other way.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2017)

Best song never played in a barbershop--


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Letter home written by my mother's cousin, Lt jg Harold Robinson, on board the USS Lansdowne in Tokyo Bay during the time of the surrender ceremony.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HwAXE1h1HD8GFV25Sebw0-s4Zg6jlxfEB4D2W0IgaGU/pub


Second letter, written after the surrender ceremonies

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bjh-_Ra7YLKAzS_WgUd_QmkglkW0Bc3pfSnkvrEgfy0/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2017)

Independent engineering analysis of Oroville Dam problems --

http://documents.latimes.com/report-finds-serious-design-construction-and-maintenance-defects-oroville-dam-emergency-spillway/


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2017)

Difference between F1 and Nascar --

When it rains, F1 puts on different tires and keeps racing; NASCAR puts on car covers and parks.


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2017)

1 room school, 8 grades, 1 teacher, N. Fayston, Vt, 1908.  My grandmother is front row, far right, and several siblings are also in the picture (plus a couple of cousins).


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2017)

Part of the reason the rides at the fair are so thrilling --

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/ohio-state-fair-ride-malfunction_us_59793d21e4b02a8434b3d691?88y&ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2017)

*This is not the same Spola, what's up ?*


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2017)

Well, this is nice --

http://www.militarytimes.com/pay-benefits/military-benefits/2017/06/05/veterans-can-register-now-for-chance-at-early-access-to-online-military-exchange-shopping/


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2017)

------------------------------------------------


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2017)

My Dad's biggest buck, tied onto his car for the trip home, with the farmhouse where he grew up in the background.  The house got indoor plumbing during his lifetime and electricity in 1947.  This picture was taken in 1950 or so.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 28, 2017)

espola said:


> My Dad's biggest buck, tied onto his car for the trip home, with the farmhouse where he grew up in the background.  The house got indoor plumbing during his lifetime and electricity in 1947.  This picture was taken in 1950 or so.


As a kid traveling with the family across the New Jersey turnpike, I always preferred deer strapped to the roof, rather than the hood or trunk, that way the dripppng blood was way more visible and gruesome running down the windshields and windows than just the fenders.  Good times.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> As a kid traveling with the family across the New Jersey turnpike, I always preferred deer strapped to the roof, rather than the hood or trunk, that way the dripppng blood was way more visible and gruesome running down the windshields and windows than just the fenders.  Good times.


I always thought that was what those fenders were designed for.


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2017)

There will be a total solar eclipse on August 21.  The path of totality crosses the United States from coast to coast.  In Salem, Oregon, near the center of the shadow, hotel rooms are nearly sold out, and those that offer rooms have quadrupled their usual prices.  The Coast Starlight and Cascades Amtrak trains are sold out north and south through Salem on the 22nd, and have limited fare options on the 20th and 21st.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2017)

espola said:


> There will be a total solar eclipse on August 21.  The path of totality crosses the United States from coast to coast.  In Salem, Oregon, near the center of the shadow, hotel rooms are nearly sold out, and those that offer rooms have quadrupled their usual prices.  The Coast Starlight and Cascades Amtrak trains are sold out north and south through Salem on the 22nd, and have limited fare options on the 20th and 21st.


How about Hawaii? I'll be on the Big Island, that's America as well. Do you know if we will we be able to see it from there?


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How about Hawaii? I'll be on the Big Island, that's America as well. Do you know if we will we be able to see it from there?


 Not much.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2017)

Looks like we could change plans and visit some friends in South Carolina instead!


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Looks like we could change plans and visit some friends in South Carolina instead!


My brother reserved a hotel room in North Carolina a year ago.  He's more forward-looking than I am.


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2017)

News going a little silly today -- an article about John Kelly, White House Chief of Staff-designate, called him "Admiral Kelly", and an article about sexual harassment among employees at Yellowstone NP had a picture of Yosemite Valley.

Fact checkers on summer vacation?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2017)

espola said:


> News going a little silly today -- an article about John Kelly, White House Chief of Staff-designate, called him "Admiral Kelly", and an article about sexual harassment among employees at Yellowstone NP had a picture of Yosemite Valley.
> 
> Fact checkers on summer vacation?


The age of Trump, nothing matters and everything goes . . . the age of chaos.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2017)

Have you seen the ads on channel 8 in regards to their telecasts of Charger preseason games? Something about, "You can root for the Chargers or not."


----------



## Wez (Jul 29, 2017)

espola said:


> My brother reserved a hotel room in North Carolina a year ago.  He's more forward-looking than I am.


Damn, that's a hardcore Astronomy junky there.


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Damn, that's a hardcore Astronomy junky there.


Retired empty-nester with a good pension.  When we went out for pizza and beer two weeks ago in Vermont, we ran into his 8th grade science teacher - those two talked til midnight.

And my sister has invited the family back for the 2024 eclipse that will pass right over her village.

https://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/SEgoogle/SEgoogle2001/SE2024Apr08Tgoogle.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Damn, that's a hardcore Astronomy junky there.


Try getting a room in Tokyo in the spring during Cherry Blossom season.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> As a kid traveling with the family across the New Jersey turnpike, I always preferred deer strapped to the roof, rather than the hood or trunk, that way the dripppng blood was way more visible and gruesome running down the windshields and windows than just the fenders.  Good times.



*LIAR.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The age of Trump, nothing matters and everything goes . . . the age of chaos.



*Due to Democrats.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Due to Democrats.....*


Get a life.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Get a life.


*I have a Glorious one and you ?*


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2017)

Something I just posted to facebook --

Aside from the general bad judgement of riding a motorcycle on the freeway during the first little rain we have had in months, it's really stupid to split lanes at about 20 mph faster than traffic that is moving at a pretty good pace, even if a bit slower than the legal maximum; and triply stupid to do it down the right-hand shoulder; and quadruply stupid to do that across the marked entrance to an offramp, especially one that I was using. If I had been quicker, I would have gotten the plate number and phoned it in in accordance with CHP's posted suggestions to report suspected DUIs on 911.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Something I just posted to facebook --
> 
> Aside from the general bad judgement of riding a motorcycle on the freeway during the first little rain we have had in months, it's really stupid to split lanes at about 20 mph faster than traffic that is moving at a pretty good pace, even if a bit slower than the legal maximum; and triply stupid to do it down the right-hand shoulder; and quadruply stupid to do that across the marked entrance to an offramp, especially one that I was using. If I had been quicker, I would have gotten the plate number and phoned it in in accordance with CHP's posted suggestions to report suspected DUIs on 911.


Is stupid a ticket-able offense? . . . it should be.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2017)

Fourth day in a row in the Community Center pool - I waited until after sunset so all the golfers had gone home and I could take the short cut across the fairways.  The first day I had no lung capacity and every sinus in my head hurt when I tried to swim a few feet below the surface.  Now my lungs feel completely clear and I can get down to the drains (marked as 9 feet) with ease.  I may have to start swimming laps.


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2017)

When I need a pick-me-up, I dial up another episode of the Office. This is one of my favorite little bits so far --


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2017)

espola said:


> When I need a pick-me-up, I dial up another episode of the Office. This is one of my favorite little bits so far --


I love that show!


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2017)

My son sent me a link to Inc. Magazine's fastest growing companies, measured in 3-year growth as of 2016  --

3  Gametime  34,021%  $48.8m  Consumer Products & Services  San Francisco

He's not a founder, but he was one of the first employees hired.  He now manages a group of 14 or so people who all work from home.  He is  the only one in his group who actually has to go to work.


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2017)

I stopped in at the Auto Club today to renew the registration on my wife's car.  On the way out, I stopped at the desk and asked for an Oregon road map.  The clerk asked if I was planning to be in the Monday traffic jam to see the eclipse.  We talked about the hotels and Amtrak sold out, no economy-class rental cars available as far away as Sacramento, etc.  She said they had been getting 15 or 20 people a day stopping in to get maps and tour books.  It occurred  to me on the way out that I could use the wife's car since she will still be away on business Monday.  It's more comfy and gets better mileage than my truck, but it's not so comfortable to sleep in.  I wonder how long the lines will be at Denny's.


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2017)

In 1983, I joined SAI Technology Company (SAIT), a wholly owned subsidiary of Science Applications Incorporated (SAI).  SAIT had a lot of technical and commercial success and once it was too big to qualify for small business consideration in government contracts, it was rolled into the mother company as an independent division during or soon after the reorganization of SAI to SAIC.  In 1997, SAIC sold our division plus a few other pieces of the big company to Litton Data Systems.  I tried to get back into SAIC itself (better benefits) and found a half-time internal consultant job (an employee without benefits, but with a salary increase instead) in 2000.  For a time, I split my time between the two companies  - Litton in the morning and SAIC in the afternoon.  Then the project at SAIC (a pocket-size chemical weapons detector) got a boost in funding from DOD Special Ops funds, so I quit my morning job and went full-time to SAIC (besides more money, it was close enough that I could go home for lunch).  About that time, Northrup Grumman bought all of Litton, so for a few weeks (I'm not sure how long) I was a half-time employee of NG.  After the SAIC project was completed (2003) , I found a job at L3 Communications - a company that had been founded by splitting out parts of NG that they had acquired in mergers and wanted to divest.  One of the parts of L3 was the SAIT-SAIC-LDS-NG division where I had been working post of 20 years.  I worked in the same office suite, same labs, with much of the same staff, on the same projects that the division  had been developing and selling before I left.

Sitting here quietly retired, I have been getting letters informing me of a class-action lawsuit by former employees against NG based on an accusation that NG improperly administered its 401(K) plan by charging administrative expenses to funds belonging to employees (I think).  Today I got a letter telling me that the company has settled and I can submit a claim for part of the settlement.  I think I may get a check for about 12 cents, but I guess I will have to fill out the form to find out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2017)

espola said:


> I stopped in at the Auto Club today to renew the registration on my wife's car.  On the way out, I stopped at the desk and asked for an Oregon road map.  The clerk asked if I was planning to be in the Monday traffic jam to see the eclipse.  We talked about the hotels and Amtrak sold out, no economy-class rental cars available as far away as Sacramento, etc.  She said they had been getting 15 or 20 people a day stopping in to get maps and tour books.  It occurred  to me on the way out that I could use the wife's car since she will still be away on business Monday.  It's more comfy and gets better mileage than my truck, but it's not so comfortable to sleep in.  I wonder how long the lines will be at Denny's.


Probably fake news.


----------



## HBE (Aug 17, 2017)

I took a piss today on an Ironworker's head


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2017)

Words with Friends play - ACERBITY across an existing I, A on triple word, R on triple letter, T from a wildcard, Y on double word, plus 35-point bingo bonus = 137 points


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2017)

HBE said:


> I took a piss today on an Ironworker's head


Was he on break?


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2017)

History lesson --


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2017)

First picture posted in my daughter's new cubicle --


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Something I just posted to facebook --




*Navajo White paint.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2017)

Push.....


----------



## HBE (Aug 18, 2017)

nononono said:


> Push.....


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2017)

QUOTE="HBE, post: 108358, member: 352"

	
	
		
		
	


	




/QUOTE

*The media caught Nancy Pelosi with a run on sentence....!*


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2017)

Oregon newspapers think of everything --

http://www.oregonlive.com/eclipse/2017/08/solar_eclipse_2017_85_oregon_dispensaries.html


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2017)

CBS Sunday Morning has an article today on Francoise Gilot, Picasso's one-time mistress, whom we sort of met the day of my second son's birth. She was married to Dr. Jonas Salk at the time, and her daughter had a baby the same day, in the same hospital, with the same Ob/Gyn, and then shared a semi-private room with my wife. When we visited the hospital the next day, I imposed on Dr. Salk, asking him to shake hands with the (20 months old at the time).


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2017)

I just finished this planter, ready for a load of potting soil.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2017)

espola said:


> I just finished this planter, ready for a load of potting soil.


You see that base as being stable enough? . . . and drainage is accounted for?


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You see that base as being stable enough? . . . and drainage is accounted for?


It is lined with root barrier cloth and the floor is redwood fence boards with a gap at every pair, so it is soil tight but no not watertight.  I might add some feet to the bottom midway down the span.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2017)

It's 7 feet long (sized to fit the space), 18 inches wide, and 32 inches high. It's made of redwood fence boards and rails except the top pieces which are redwood deck boards for a cleaner look. All the cuts are right angles except the 45° miters on the top (which came out almost right).  Inside out of sight are two softwood 2x3's holding up the floor. It is lined with cheap root barrier fabric held in place with redwood lath strips. The only nails are in the lath strips, all the other fasteners are red-coated deck screws, 8 x 1-1/4 and 10 x 2-1/2, with star-drive top (free bit in every box). All the holes were pre-drilled, even in the lath strips - I only had one 2x4 split, and that one not badly. The top has three coats of clear polyurethane, the rest two coats of clear stain/sealer. I built two movable dividers out of remnants . There are some cutoff ends, but the only real "waste" is that I had to buy the lath strips in a bundle of 10 and only needed 3, and I ran out of the #10 screws right near the end so I bought another box.

I have enough leftovers to make mid-span legs that will look just like the corner legs - today's project.  I will lay it on its side on the bags of soil so I can get at the bottom.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2017)

espola said:


> It's 7 feet long (sized to fit the space), 18 inches wide, and 32 inches high. It's made of redwood fence boards and rails except the top pieces which are redwood deck boards for a cleaner look. All the cuts are right angles except the 45° miters on the top (which came out almost right).  Inside out of sight are two softwood 2x3's holding up the floor. It is lined with cheap root barrier fabric held in place with redwood lath strips. The only nails are in the lath strips, all the other fasteners are red-coated deck screws, 8 x 1-1/4 and 10 x 2-1/2, with star-drive top (free bit in every box). All the holes were pre-drilled, even in the lath strips - I only had one 2x4 split, and that one not badly. The top has three coats of clear polyurethane, the rest two coats of clear stain/sealer. I built two movable dividers out of remnants . There are some cutoff ends, but the only real "waste" is that I had to buy the lath strips in a bundle of 10 and only needed 3, and I ran out of the #10 screws right near the end so I bought another box.
> 
> I have enough leftovers to make mid-span legs that will look just like the corner legs - today's project.  I will lay it on its side on the bags of soil so I can get at the bottom.


I might steal your plans to make some of my own . . . mine will be larger as I already have room to grow spices.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2017)

Imagine that - a man was burned to death at Burning Man Festival this weekend.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

espola said:


>


I have a buddy from way back that use to always play Steely Dan, always . . . so like back in the day when no matter what radio station you turned it to it seemed they were playing Stairway to Heaven, I got really burnt out on both. No mas! No mas!


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have a buddy from way back that use to always play Steely Dan, always . . . so like back in the day when no matter what radio station you turned it to it seemed they were playing Stairway to Heaven, I got really burnt out on both. No mas! No mas!


Steely Dan got so involved in studio music that for a time they didn't tour, their sales lapsed because of that, they had legal problems that drove Becker and Fagen  apart, and they were never the same.

Trivia note - one of their early drummers was Chevy Chase.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Guess who got knocked out of the elementary school spelling bee by the word "shrubbery" --




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154985914851545


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2017)

espola said:


> I just finished this planter, ready for a load of potting soil.


Finished a littler one today --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Finished a littler one today --


You gonna start growing some pakalolo?


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2017)

A note on the brewery we visited on our trip to Vermont in July --

After lunch, we head about 45 minutes northeast, into the Northeast Kingdom. Since I’m captaining our vehicle, I have been judicious with my sips of beer in order to stay safely under the legal limit. This is a good thing, since the road beyond Greensboro, which winds past the famed cheesemaker Jasper Hill Farm, turns narrow and clay and gravel on the way to Hill Farmstead Brewery. When we feel lost, suddenly the parking lot emerges, with a taco stand, portable toilets and music playing while people are hanging out in the sun drinking beer. It looks like a mix between a Grateful Dead show and a tailgate for an NFL game, with a surrounding scenery that’s absolutely gorgeous.

Hill Farmstead is another legendary brewery, voted the best brewery in the world by RateBeer, the rival of BeerAdvocate. It’s buzzing with people, many of them looking to fill growlers from the taps at the growler stations. There is a detailed Growler Policy posted: no large, German-style growlers; no metal growlers; no ceramic largemouth growlers; dark glass growlers only. There is a ticket dispenser where we a take a number: 370. We can see that they’re on 333.

It takes about 20 minutes to get to the front of the line. Hill Farmstead names its beers after ancestors of the founder, Shaun Hill. Edward is an American pale ale, Harlan is an American IPA, and Edith is a dark farmstead ale.​
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/magazine/is-vermont-becoming-the-napa-valley-of-beer/2017/09/06/20cc3a2c-786e-11e7-8839-ec48ec4cae25_story.html?utm_campaign=buffer&utm_content=buffer7d92e&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_term=.9c5eaa4b6748


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2017)

The farm/brewery in question --


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Finished a littler one today --


Little late for eggplant. Rip those suckers out and plant broccoli, carrots, onions, or snow peas, or move it in the shade and plant some greens.
Wait till next spring for the eggplant and peppers.
That is eggplant, isnt it?

Im going out right now to rip all mine out.


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2017)

Doing some cooperative ancestry.com research through facebook with my siblings, we determined that my great-great-great-great-great-great-aunt shared in a scalp bounty of 100 pounds sterling in 1697, after she and her employer and another captive boy killed the Indian raiding party who had kidnapped them.  They knifed and clubbed them in their sleep.  They were pissed that the Indians had killed the employer's 6-day old child by bashing its head against a tree.  They took as many scalps as they could and set off down the river in one of the Indian canoes, back to their homes.


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Little late for eggplant. Rip those suckers out and plant broccoli, carrots, onions, or snow peas, or move it in the shade and plant some greens.
> Wait till next spring for the eggplant and peppers.
> That is eggplant, isnt it?
> 
> Im going out right now to rip all mine out.


I am getting all the bell peppers and tomatoes I want right now and just planted a jalapeno bush last week.  My New England farmer roots don't know what to do with a 360-day growing season.


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Doing some cooperative ancestry.com research through facebook with my siblings, we determined that my great-great-great-great-great-great-aunt shared in a scalp bounty of 100 pounds sterling in 1697, after she and her employer and another captive boy killed the Indian raiding party who had kidnapped them.  They knifed and clubbed them in their sleep.  They were pissed that the Indians had killed the employer's 6-day old child by bashing its head against a tree.  They took as many scalps as they could and set off down the river in one of the Indian canoes, back to their homes.


Correction - that should be great-great-great-great-great-great-great-aunt (my father's mother's father's ... father's daughter).  And my sister insists that Aunt Mary didn't do any of the actual scalpings herself, although she did help out with the killing part.  I don't know how she knows that.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2017)

*espola*
Well-Known Member, Male, 70 *<---  **IQ and age.*

Messages:
6,113
Ratings:
+2,559 / 106
Trophy Points:
113


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2017)

espola said:


> I am getting all the bell peppers and tomatoes I want right now and just planted a jalapeno bush last week.  My New England farmer roots don't know what to do with a 360-day growing season.


A good rule of thumb in socal is that you can grow anything here.
Plant anything listed as "cool season" in late september through early november, and everything else in late march through early april.
The winter in San Diego is very productive for the right vegetables.
Leeks and greens such as Swiss Chard grow like weeds in the winter months, as do the very expensive and tasty snow peas.
Carrots onions and especially broccoli also do very well in the winter months here.


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> A good rule of thumb in socal is that you can grow anything here.
> Plant anything listed as "cool season" in late september through early november, and everything else in late march through early april.
> The winter in San Diego is very productive for the right vegetables.
> Leeks and greens such as Swiss Chard grow like weeds in the winter months, as do the very expensive and tasty snow peas.
> Carrots onions and especially broccoli also do very well in the winter months here.


Thank you, but I was being sarcastic.


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

Sarc...Sarc...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2017)

espola said:


> Thank you, but I was being sarcastic.


Why?
You planted eggplant in September.


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why?
> You planted eggplant in September.


August.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2017)

espola said:


> August.


lol.
Ok, farmer john, let me know how that works out.


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> lol.
> Ok, farmer john, let me know how that works out.


We couldn't do optimum timing this year because we were going to be gone several times over the summer.  By the time we were firmly rooted back at home, it was early August. 

Me:  "OK, I'm building a planter.  What do you want in it?"
She:  "I'll get some eggplant seeds."

And I told  her when she wanted to grow guava trees that they wouldn't survive the frosts.  She said she knew of trees growing in Mira Mesa, so up on a hill in Poway should be ok.  As it turned out, we were both right - in peak season we were taking guavas to the boys' Salvadoran soccer coach every week.  Then when the frosts came, the leaves would drop off and the branch wood would turn black, forcing me to trim all the way to the ground some years - but they came back.

I was completely right about the cherimoyas - we never got a single fruit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2017)

espola said:


> We couldn't do optimum timing this year because we were going to be gone several times over the summer.  By the time we were firmly rooted back at home, it was early August.
> 
> Me:  "OK, I'm building a planter.  What do you want in it?"
> She:  "I'll get some eggplant seeds."
> ...


My cherimoyas always had fruit.
Im not a big fan.
I cut em all down.

Snow peas, broccoli, carrots, leeks, onions, greens in the cool season.
No sarcasm.


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

espola said:


> We couldn't do optimum timing this year because we were going to be gone several times over the summer.  By the time we were firmly rooted back at home, it was early August.
> 
> Me:  "OK, I'm building a planter.  What do you want in it?"
> She:  "I'll get some eggplant seeds."
> ...



*Ok...Ok...we get it.*



APPLICATION FOR THE JERRY SPRINGER SHOW











Personal Information:
Name__________ Nickname__________ CB Handle_________
  Mama______________  Daddy (Please No)__________
Spouse's Name_________________ Relationship to spouse:
___Sister ____Brother ____Mother ____Father___Pet ___Aunt = ___Uncle

Occupation: ___Unemployed Soccer Forum Troll ___Professional LIAR___Meathead

Number of Children in Household___ Number that are yours___

Circle Highest Level of Education: ___1 2 3 4___Barely High School___ The Navy

How Far is the Espola Street Mobile Home From a Paved Road: ___1 mi. __5 mi. ___?

Number of Times You Have lurked at a High School Soccer event: ___

Number of Vehicles Owned___

Number of Planters you've built___

Truck Equipment: ___Old Milk Crate ___Old Shoes ___Soccer Spikes___Naked man Mudflaps

S&M Equipment Owned:

___Whip ___Leather Mouth Ball___Chains

Number of Dogs Owned: ___

Number of Homemade Computers: ___

Which of the Following Appliances are in your Front Yard:

___Gas Dryer ___Microwave  ___TV ___Freezer

How Many of the Above Appliances Work: ___

Fav-o-rite Recreation: ___Drinkin ___Vermont Rabbit Huntin ___Spittin out Lies

If You Can Read, Which Magazines Do You Prefer:

___Old Muscle Mags  ___TV Guide ___National Enquirer ___True Confessions

Which Stinks Worse: ___Backhouse ___Outhouse___Spouse

Have You Ever Stayed Sober for More Than One Day: ___Yup___Nope

Do You Know more Words than Coocoo ?

___Yup ___Nope

Which is Correct?: ___"I Seed Him" or ___ " Hoo boy that's nasty "

How Many posts do load on a soccer forum a Day? ___

Honesty Test: How Many times do you use QED in a day ?
___Six  ___Eight ___I'm gunna Lie ___I'm gunna Lie more

Number of Times You talk about Good Old Vermont in a day ?
___once ___three ___Fuck I don't know..

Health Questionaire: Which of the Following Do You Have?

___Kneesels ___Toelio ___Smallcoxs ___All Three

Can You Remember the Last Time You Bathed? ___Yup ___Nope

Color of Teeth: ___Yellow ___Brown___Black ___N/A

I hereby swear this is the Spola Truth and sign my "QED" on __________________, 2017


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My cherimoyas always had fruit.
> Im not a big fan.
> I cut em all down.
> 
> ...


I just put the soil in the second planter today, and my wife and I agree that we need another the same size to balance the patio.  We already have onions growing, but the peas and a selection of lettuces sound nice.  

The lady next door just moved out and left a bag of Burpee pea seeds spilled on her patio.

Right now we can harvest parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme, plus mint, bell peppers, jalapenos, three kinds of tomato, lemon grass and sweet potato greens.  The lemons are almost ready from two trees (and the third aborted all its lemons this year).  The zucchini was a flop - only three small ones so far.  I started two papaya trees in pots, and we are deciding where to plant one, and who to gift the other.  

The big unknown is the purple hyacinth bean that my wife calls bataw.  According to the books, we planted them way too late, and the first two were damaged by cutworms - only one recovered.  The book also says the beans are toxic, but can be made edible by repeated boiling cycles, fresh water each time.  The pictures look like a nice ornamental if they make it through the first winter


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2017)

My wife found some of her garlic cloves were sprouting root hairs, so I put  few in starter pots to see how they will do.

The owner of the place next door let me have all the seed packets his tenant abandoned on the patio - peas, beans, different kinds of carrots.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Question for you farmer types, despite SoCal's year round warm weather (compared to other locals), do items like snow peas still only grow during certain times of the year?


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Question for you farmer types, despite SoCal's year round warm weather (compared to other locals), do items like snow peas still only grow during certain times of the year?


If you pay close attention to the commercial vegetable fields, they plant some crops in time-spaced waves so that the whole field doesn't come into harvest the same week.  Spoiled socal gardeners don't appreciate the stress invoilved in timing the planting so that the sensitive shoots come up just after the last killing frost in Spring, and selection of varieties that will be harvestable before the first frost in Fall.  On the other hand, we didn't  have to water much.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

espola said:


> If you pay close attention to the commercial vegetable fields, they plant some crops in time-spaced waves so that the whole field doesn't come into harvest the same week.  Spoiled socal gardeners don't appreciate the stress invoilved in timing the planting so that the sensitive shoots come up just after the last killing frost in Spring, and selection of varieties that will be harvestable before the first frost in Fall.  On the other hand, we didn't  have to water much.


How about a yes or no?


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Question for you farmer types, despite SoCal's year round warm weather (compared to other locals), do items like snow peas still only grow during certain times of the year?



*This is a classic example of the JACKASS called " Wez ".*
*Wez is supposedly the " Smart " guy by his admissions, but each*
*and every time he posts Ignorance like this it further supports my*
*comments about him.*
*Wez shuns Search Engines because Search Engines can expose the*
*TRUTH !*


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Search Engines can expose the **TRUTH !*


Like when I just exposed you as a liar regarding my comments on Surf Cup?

Comment 17918 on Trump thread.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> How about a yes or no?



*Jackass...*


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Like when I just exposed you as a liar regarding my comments on Surf Cup?
> 
> Comment 17918 on Trump thread.


*Everyone who's traveled this Forum Knows the disgusting remarks you've made, you're *
*not fooling anyone with your crap.....*
*You will incur repercussions for your disgusting/disparaging remarks you made about that Soccer Club.*


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Everyone who's traveled this Forum Knows the disgusting remarks you've made, you're *
> *not fooling anyone with your crap.....*
> *You will incur repercussions for your disgusting/disparaging remarks you made about that Soccer Club.*





Wez said:


> Like when I just exposed you as a liar regarding my comments on Surf Cup?
> 
> Comment 17918 on Trump thread.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2017)

*What an Idiot.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> How about a yes or no?


I plant peas, broccoli, and other "cool season" vegetables in October.
I plant tomatoes, cucumbers, chiles, eggplant, squash, and other "warm season" vegetables in mid April.
There are many micro climates in the region, and this dictates the optimum average.
Inland areas can plant earlier in spring, and later in fall.
Every year is a little different, but this is the average for me.
By "planting" I mean, this is when I transplant my seedlings into the ground.

I have it timed so that I have roughly one month after I till and mix in my new compost, before I transplant my seedlings.

I grow lettuce year round, but it needs shade, especially in the summer months.

There are few better climates to grow your own vegetables in the world.


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I plant peas, broccoli, and other "cool season" vegetables in October.
> I plant tomatoes, cucumbers, chiles, eggplant, squash, and other "warm season" vegetables in mid April.
> There are many micro climates in the region, and this dictates the optimum average.
> Inland areas can plant earlier in spring, and later in fall.
> ...


If you plant tomatoes now, do they still grow and ripen?


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> If you plant tomatoes now, do they still grow and ripen?


I picked cherry, plum, and "heat-tolerant" tomatoes today.  The plum tomato was planted in the Spring and seemed to die (long story) but was in a location where it got watered several times a week by the landscaping sprinklers, so when we came back from Vermont in July it looked almost healthy, so I started caring for  it again.  The others were planted from Home Depot planter pots about August 1.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> If you plant tomatoes now, do they still grow and ripen?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> If you plant tomatoes now, do they still grow and ripen?


There are some varieties that will produce year round in socal, but they taste like it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There are some varieties that will produce year round in socal, but they taste like it.


I have found a spinach that grows year round and does not die off.


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2017)

Just noticed - the promos for the upcoming Ken Burns series on the Vietnam War have subtitles  in Vietnamese.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2017)

espola said:


> Just noticed - the promos for the upcoming Ken Burns series on the Vietnam War have subtitles  in Vietnamese.


So does that mean it will tell all sides of the story? If so it will be dismissed as garbage by the right . . . or are they pro-Vietnam now due to the cheap labor they provide?


----------



## espola (Sep 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So does that mean it will tell all sides of the story? If so it will be dismissed as garbage by the right . . . or are they pro-Vietnam now due to the cheap labor they provide?


You must remember that Vietnam was on both sides in that war.  A randomly-chosen resident of Saigon could be either pro- or anti-American.  I may have to start a new thread to make room for all my Vietnam war stories - and I never even got into the country.


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2017)

-----------------------------------------------


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2017)

My niece --

http://www.luxury-design.com/design/designers-et-artistes/le-luxe-vu-par-sarah-henry-le-rendez-vous-hebdomadaire

"Il y a de l’artisanat sans luxe, mais il n’y a pas de produit de luxe sans artisanat. "


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2017)

espola said:


> You must remember that Vietnam was on both sides in that war.  A randomly-chosen resident of Saigon could be either pro- or anti-American.  I may have to start a new thread to make room for all my Vietnam war stories - and I never even got into the country.


When would never having actually been there or done that ever effect your "expertise"? 
You are the self proclaimed smartest guy on this site.....knowing, yet having never met individuals, what their heritage is....F'n Magoo.
Thanks for your service in the Gulf of Tonkin....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> When would never having actually been there or done that ever effect your "expertise"?
> You are the self proclaimed smartest guy on this site.....knowing, yet having never met individuals, what their heritage is....F'n Magoo.
> Thanks for your service in the Gulf of Tonkin....


. . . and you are the grumpiest crybaby on this site, by a long shot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you are the grumpiest crybaby on this site, by a long shot.


Want some cheese with that whine?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you are the grumpiest crybaby on this site, by a long shot.


...and you are the most simple minded special needs adult on this site by a long shot.

Nice chattin' with ya Daffy....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> ...and you are the most simple minded special needs adult on this site by a long shot.
> 
> Nice chattin' with ya Daffy....


I guess that ends any mystery whether or not you read nono's stuff . . . obviously the answer to that is nyet.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> When would never having actually been there or done that ever effect your "expertise"?
> You are the self proclaimed smartest guy on this site.....knowing, yet having never met individuals, what their heritage is....F'n Magoo.
> Thanks for your service in the Gulf of Tonkin....


You seem to be upset about something.  Just what is it?


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2017)

It was a little chilly outside so I grabbed a sweatshirt and kept it on after I came back in while watching the SDSU-Stanford game. I didn't realize until the 4th quarter that it was a SDSU sweatshirt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2017)

espola said:


> It was a little chilly outside so I grabbed a sweatshirt and kept it on after I came back in while watching the SDSU-Stanford game. I didn't realize until the 4th quarter that it was a SDSU sweatshirt.


It's nice to have a bit of fall (football) weather and a football team . . . would be nice to have a stadium that functions correctly. Of course that did give Penny time to get a breather!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So does that mean it will tell all sides of the story? If so it will be dismissed as garbage by the right . . . or are they pro-Vietnam now due to the cheap labor they provide?


Perhaps the most asinine post you've ever made.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perhaps the most asinine post you've ever made.


Oh I highly doubt that, responding to nono at all would rank further up the list than that one IMHO . . . but then again, that's your opinion and you are free to decide as you like.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2017)

espola said:


> You seem to be upset about something.  Just what is it?


I'm not upset, just amused at your propensity to pontificate using fact as your basis, then ignoring those facts & continuing your argument.
That and you believing yourself the smartest poster in the kitchen, be it General Lee's orders or Izzy's heritage....
All so amusing....have a great day espola.... 
I'm look forward to reading your new thread making _"room for all my Vietnam war stories - and I never even got into the country."_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perhaps the most asinine post you've ever made.


Now, what part of that do you dispute?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh I highly doubt that, responding to nono at all would rank further up the list than that one IMHO . . . but then again, that's your opinion and you are free to decide as you like.


Tell us Daffy, what do you consider your most asinine post?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not upset, just amused at your propensity to pontificate using fact as your basis, then ignoring those facts & continuing your argument.
> That and you believing yourself the smartest poster in the kitchen, be it General Lee's orders or Izzy's heritage....
> All so amusing....have a great day espola....
> I'm look forward to reading your new thread making _"room for all my Vietnam war stories - and I never even got into the country."_


If the aforementioned post by E was your example of how you respond when, "amused", I'd hate to see how you respond when upset . . . oh wait, you do that all the time. How is anyone supposed to tell the difference?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Tell us Daffy, what do you consider your most asinine post?


Any response to nono . . . who I notice you either have on ignore or just totally ignore.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now, what part of that do you dispute?


Your conclusion....painting with a crop duster which is what you do so well...
You know, the intellectually lazy categorizing of individuals...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> When would never having actually been there or done that ever effect your "expertise"?
> ....


That was freakin' funny


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you are the grumpiest crybaby on this site, by a long shot.


..your incessant whine has driven the cost of cheese up globally.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Any response to nono . . . who I notice you either have on ignore or just totally ignore.


nonono is your problem Daffy, he's to you, is what you are at times, to me.....annoying, amusing, asinine.
Get out there and take a bike ride along the beach, have a great day Ratman.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2017)

espola said:


> You seem to be upset about something.  Just what is it?


Nobody gets upset in the E-hood.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your conclusion....painting with a crop duster which is what you do so well...
> You know, the intellectually lazy categorizing of individuals...


You know, "You would get your ass stomped if you talked like you do in here in public." Me, not so much, people generally don't get upset about debate, it's personal attack that sets them off and that is M.O.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you are the grumpiest crybaby on this site, by a long shot.


And you offer the least in content & thought...by a looooong shot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know, "You would get your ass stomped if you talked like you do in here in public." Me, not so much, people generally don't get upset about debate, it's personal attack that sets them off and that is M.O.


More cheese.....oh we're out?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> nonono is your problem Daffy, he's to you, is what you are at times, to me.....annoying, amusing, asinine.
> Get out there and take a bike ride along the beach, have a great day Ratman.


So do you have him on ignore or just simply totally ignore him?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> And you offer the least in content & thought...by a looooong shot.


So you have nono on ignore as well I see.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> More cheese.....oh we're out?


How about you, I never see you respond to nono either?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If the aforementioned post by E was your example of how you respond when, "amused", I'd hate to see how you respond when upset . . . oh wait, you do that all the time. How is anyone supposed to tell the difference?


"All the time"....? Really?
You want to have a discussion with an individual by generalizing negatively about groups of people...
Some folks are aware of the irony, sarcasm, and mockery that are part of many of my posts, espola is aware as he is intelligent enough to "get it".
e enjoys playing word games, while trying to lead the game player to the conclusion or end espola had in mind....
Now get out there in the clean ocean air,,,,


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How about you, I never see you respond to nono either?


Auwe i'ole.  You mustn't convict yourself with "never".


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> When would never having actually been there or done that ever effect your "expertise"?
> You are the self proclaimed smartest guy on this site.....knowing, yet having never met individuals, what their heritage is....F'n Magoo.
> Thanks for your service in the Gulf of Tonkin....


"self proclaimed smartest guy on this site"?  Show me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Auwe i'ole.  You mustn't convict yourself with "never".


Yet you, like the others, decline to acquiesce to my inquiry. I will take the silence as a yes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2017)

espola said:


> "self proclaimed smartest guy on this site"?  Show me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet you, like the others, decline to acquiesce to my inquiry. I will take the silence as a yes.


Yes I acknowledge your Self acquiescence....as usual.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes I acknowledge your Self acquiescence....as usual.


For a big man, you are quite the dancer.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> When would never having actually been there or done that ever effect your "expertise"?
> You are the self proclaimed smartest guy on this site.....knowing, yet having never met individuals, what their heritage is....F'n Magoo.
> Thanks for your service in the Gulf of Tonkin....


"knowing, yet having never met individuals, what their heritage is"?  What is that about?


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2017)

The Chargers figured out how to sell out a stadium.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2017)

Well, this is nice - if they are auctioning them, I might put in a bid.

http://digital.vpr.net/post/spelling-mistake-france-means-free-soccer-jerseys-montpelier#stream/0


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2017)

espola said:


> My wife found some of her garlic cloves were sprouting root hairs, so I put  few in starter pots to see how they will do.
> 
> The owner of the place next door let me have all the seed packets his tenant abandoned on the patio - peas, beans, different kinds of carrots.


About half the garlic cloves are poking green shoots above the ground.  And my wife keeps bringing things from her friend's restaurant, like purple basil shoots, hoping that dunking them in fertilized water will result in a viable plant.


----------



## Wez (Sep 17, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Want some cheese with that whine?


Probably the most honest, least whiny post ever.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know, "You would get your ass stomped if you talked like you do in here in public." Me, not so much, people generally don't get upset about debate, it's personal attack that sets them off and that is M.O.


Lazy is being kind to you....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2017)

espola said:


> "knowing, yet having never met individuals, what their heritage is"?  What is that about?


See Hawaii and those that are Hawaiian here in the kitchen...
Are you alright? Have you over medicated today?


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> See Hawaii and those that are Hawaiian here in the kitchen...
> Are you alright? Have you over medicated today?


That doesn't help.  Could you be a little more specific?


----------



## Wez (Sep 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know, "You would get your ass stomped if you talked like you do in here in public." Me, not so much, people generally don't get upset about debate, it's personal attack that sets them off and that is M.O.


Nutters think their personal attacks is just them not being pussy liberals and talking non-PC and real.  They tend to lose their shit when that gets thrown back in their direction.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2017)

Wez said:


> Nutters think their personal attacks is just them not being pussy liberals and talking non-PC and real.  They tend to lose their shit when that gets thrown back in their direction.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2017)

Wez said:


> Nutters think their personal attacks is just them not being pussy liberals and talking non-PC and real.  They tend to lose their shit when that gets thrown back in their direction.


I think you're mistaken about what a liberal really is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2017)

espola said:


> About half the garlic cloves are poking green shoots above the ground.  And my wife keeps bringing things from her friend's restaurant, like purple basil shoots, hoping that dunking them in fertilized water will result in a viable plant.


Maybe that's what she has in store for your old ass.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For a big man, you are quite the dancer.


And again


----------



## Wez (Sep 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Great pic of you since you mentioned someone getting their ass stomped in person...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2017)

Wez said:


> Great pic of you since you mentioned someone getting their ass stomped in person...








Aahhhhh.....poor baby.


----------



## Wez (Sep 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Aahhhhh.....poor baby.


Pussy


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2017)

My first exposure to the war was a term paper for my Senior American Democracy class in 1965.  I got what I could from encyclopedias and newspapers of the day (no google, no wikipedia).  One source I used is still available on the web --

http://www.sfalx.com/h_national_geographic.htm


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2017)

espola said:


> My first exposure to the war was a term paper for my Senior American Democracy class in 1965.  I got what I could from encyclopedias and newspapers of the day (no google, no wikipedia).  One source I used is still available on the web --
> 
> http://www.sfalx.com/h_national_geographic.htm


OOPS!  wrong thread


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's nice to have a bit of fall (football) weather and a football team . . . would be nice to have a stadium that functions correctly. Of course that did give Penny time to get a breather!


Walking around with my SDSU sweatshirt on today I got a lot of smiles and "Go Aztecs!"

AP says #22, coaches #25 today.

http://www.espn.com/college-football/rankings


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Walking around with my SDSU sweatshirt on today I got a lot of smiles and "Go Aztecs!"
> 
> AP says #22, coaches #25 today.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/college-football/rankings


I have told a couple people I have seen with SDSU swag on, "Remember South Alabama!".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Pussy


Eunuch


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2017)

Excuse from Chargers cannon operator, after he fired off a shot when Koo missed the game-ending (and -losing) field goal - "I didn't know it was loaded".


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess that ends any mystery whether or not you read nono's stuff . . . obviously the answer to that is nyet.


*I'm in your head.........oh soooo good !*


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Great pic of you since you mentioned someone getting their ass stomped in person...


*That depicts your feeble attempts at Forum flight quite well.....*


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2017)

Secret Seinfeld reunion --


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2017)

As promised, everything is on the internet --






http://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2017)

I have only had one of the beers on this list, so I am no expert --

http://247wallst.com/special-report/2017/03/11/25-worst-tasting-beers-in-america/2/

To get a clue which one, let's just say that while drinking it someone told me a brewer joke ("Brewery workers can drink all the beer they want at work as long as the y put it back in the vat later"), and I could see the point.

(starts with C)


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2017)

(and ends with orona)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 22, 2017)

espola said:


> I have only had one of the beers on this list, so I am no expert --
> 
> http://247wallst.com/special-report/2017/03/11/25-worst-tasting-beers-in-america/2/
> 
> ...


That's what the lime and salt are for, to kill the taste.


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2017)

*...............................................Spola Beer*


----------



## espola (Sep 30, 2017)

http://fox5sandiego.com/2017/09/28/faa-denies-dean-spanos-request-to-stop-banners-from-flying-before-chargers-games/


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2017)

Speaking of football, the question left in the air after the Aztecs stumbled to a win over Northern Illinois is whether NIU defender Antonio Jones-Davis will be suspended for poking Aztec running back Rashaad Penny's eyes while in the dogpile after a play.  The referees didn't see it at the time, but TV and still cameras did.  Penny left the game for a time for treatment in the locker room and eventually returned with a clear plastic shield installed on his helmet.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2017)

espola said:


> As promised, everything is on the internet --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 1, 2017)

espola said:


> Speaking of football, the question left in the air after the Aztecs stumbled to a win over Northern Illinois is whether NIU defender Antonio Jones-Davis will be suspended for poking Aztec running back Rashaad Penny's eyes while in the dogpile after a play.  The referees didn't see it at the time, but TV and still cameras did.  Penny left the game for a time for treatment in the locker room and eventually returned with a clear plastic shield installed on his helmet.


It will be interesting. Rocky knew before halftime and did seem to have an extended conversation with the NIU coach at games end. I also noticed that Rocky didn't go into the locker room right away, possibly making sure no retribution was on hand.


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It will be interesting. Rocky knew before halftime and did seem to have an extended conversation with the NIU coach at games end. I also noticed that Rocky didn't go into the locker room right away, possibly making sure no retribution was on hand.


The layout of Aztec Stadium is such that the teams cross paths at the end of the first half to get to their respective locker rooms.  This caused an issue during the Stanford game - coaches appeared to come close to fighting.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 1, 2017)

espola said:


> The layout of Aztec Stadium is such that the teams cross paths at the end of the first half to get to their respective locker rooms.  This caused an issue during the Stanford game - coaches appeared to come close to fighting.


Yeah the Stanford team was taking their sweet time about crossing and the coaches got a bit testy, "on both sides". Rocky held his squad back this week and like a good host and NIU jogged off the field.


----------



## espola (Oct 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Speaking of football, the question left in the air after the Aztecs stumbled to a win over Northern Illinois is whether NIU defender Antonio Jones-Davis will be suspended for poking Aztec running back Rashaad Penny's eyes while in the dogpile after a play.  The referees didn't see it at the time, but TV and still cameras did.  Penny left the game for a time for treatment in the locker room and eventually returned with a clear plastic shield installed on his helmet.


Jones-Davis suspended one game by his coach.  Now  Rocky Long should suspend the Aztec players who made dumbshit fouls that almost cost them the game.

http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2017/10/01/northern-illinois-suspends-eye-poker-antonio-jones-davis/


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2017)

*Take a knee and become Dog pee....*


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2017)

Special election coming in Poway to decide whether a portion of Stoneridge CC can be rezoned and used for construction of 180  55+ condominiums.  The land owner has said that if the vote fails he will close the club and fence it off.

http://powayca.swagit.com/play/07182017-1604/13/
http://docs.poway.org/WebLink/0/doc/114587/Page1.aspx

Related story --
http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/communities/north-county/sd-no-stoneridge-water-20170927-story.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Special election coming in Poway to decide whether a portion of Stoneridge CC can be rezoned and used for construction of 180  55+ condominiums.  The land owner has said that if the vote fails he will close the club and fence it off.
> 
> http://powayca.swagit.com/play/07182017-1604/13/
> http://docs.poway.org/WebLink/0/doc/114587/Page1.aspx
> ...


I have played there recently, nice layout, mostly, couple funky holes and the course itself was in nice condition . . . not Maderas nice but nice. The rest of the facilities look to have needed a make over at least 10 years ago. Hate to see another golf option close their gate.


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have played there recently, nice layout, mostly, couple funky holes and the course itself was in nice condition . . . not Maderas nice but nice. The rest of the facilities look to have needed a make over at least 10 years ago. Hate to see another golf option close their gate.


We used to be swim and tennis members, back when my wife was playing senior ladies and the kids were taking lessons.  They liked that they could buy snacks with just the membership number.   We have also had several high school soccer events there over the years.  The dining room is just big enough, and the bar next to it allows parents to have a drink without breaking the alcohol ban rule for school events.

It looks like the plan is to convert the fairways along Espola Rd to condos, with some shortening of the course - perhaps down to 9 holes.  The owner butchered the old Escondido Country Club a couple of years ago with a similar approach.


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2017)

espola said:


> We used to be swim and tennis members, back when my wife was playing senior ladies and the kids were taking lessons.  They liked that they could buy snacks with just the membership number.   We have also had several high school soccer events there over the years.  The dining room is just big enough, and the bar next to it allows parents to have a drink without breaking the alcohol ban rule for school events.
> 
> It looks like the plan is to convert the fairways along Espola Rd to condos, with some shortening of the course - perhaps down to 9 holes.  The owner butchered the old Escondido Country Club a couple of years ago with a similar approach.



*Awww......them pesky land owners, doing what they want with their property.*


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2017)

Seen on Facebook --


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2017)

Here's what the Stoneridge landowner did to the Escondido Country Club --

Before --






After --


----------



## nononono (Oct 11, 2017)

QUOTE="espola, post: 125021, member: 3"Here's what the Stoneridge landowner did to the Escondido Country Club --

Before --






After --






/QUOTE


*Nice Dirt. He made a decision to alter " HIS " property. Good for him.*
*In America we still have a FREEDOM of Choice.*


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2017)

Hard news for West Point --

http://americanmilitarynews.com/2017/10/exclusive-former-west-point-professors-letter-exposes-corruption-cheating-and-failing-standards-full-letter/?utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=alt&utm_source=popsmoke


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Here's what the Stoneridge landowner did to the Escondido Country Club --
> 
> Before --
> 
> ...


Never got to play there but the before picture looks like a nice, maintained course . . . an uphill, semi-blind, par 3, I like the boulders.


----------



## nononono (Oct 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Never got to play there but the before picture looks like a nice, maintained course . . . an uphill, semi-blind, par 3, *I like the boulders.*



*Direction changers.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Here's what the Stoneridge landowner did to the Escondido Country Club --
> 
> Before --
> 
> ...


Thats not the same piece of land in both pictures.
What are you trying to prove?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Never got to play there but the before picture looks like a nice, maintained course . . . an uphill, semi-blind, par 3, I like the boulders.


ECC was an ok course.
Not really memorable to me.
I played six or seven times there over the years during team play.


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats not the same piece of land in both pictures.
> What are you trying to prove?


To demonstrate the condition of the course, before and after, since the landowner has stated (threatened?) that he will do the same to Stoneridge if Prop A does not pass next month.  I  posted the same pictures on Facebook, and someone responded that the current condition is much worse now than the After picture, since brush and weeds have grown up to the height of the fence.

Some background --

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/politics/sdut-escondido-country-club-lawsuit-settled-2015oct07-story.html


----------



## nononono (Oct 11, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats not the same piece of land in both pictures.
> What are you trying to prove?



*Spola is an ass..........*

* " Butt " like the typical low intellect Democratic citizens of California that *
*surround me I succumbed to their style of humorous distraction attempts that obfuscated *
*the TRUTH about his misleading post. He Japped me....*
*But alas I was saved by Ricky kicking one of his little boulders out into the light.*

*Oh how ashamed I am.........*

*Spola is an ass.......*


----------



## espola (Oct 12, 2017)

First time using a web clamp --


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2017)

It's unfortunate that Y A Tittle will likely be most remembered by this sad photo --







RIP


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2017)

QUOTE="espola, post: 126606, member: 3"It's unfortunate that Y A Tittle will likely be most remembered by this sad photo --







RIP /QUOTE


*That's not a sad photo......He's an American ! A Hall of Fame American QB !*



*




*

*Unlike the above piece of shit who will be remembered *
*for nothing but destroying the NFL.......*
*How's that for a Legacy*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 18, 2017)

espola said:


> It's unfortunate that Y A Tittle will likely be most remembered by this sad photo --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a GREAT photo.


----------



## Wez (Oct 18, 2017)

espola said:


> It's unfortunate that Y A Tittle will likely be most remembered by this sad photo --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's only sad if you don't know what a stud this guy was.


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's only sad if you don't know what a stud this guy was.


https://www.behindthesteelcurtain.com/2008/6/3/543764/a-picture-worth-more-than


----------



## Wez (Oct 18, 2017)

espola said:


> https://www.behindthesteelcurtain.com/2008/6/3/543764/a-picture-worth-more-than


"Adding tragedy to embarrassment, the Post-Gazette decision also cost Morris Berman a golden opportunity at a Pulitzer Prize.  Because the photo was not published at the time of the event, it was technically ineligible under Pulitzer criteria. "


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2017)

espola said:


> https://www.behindthesteelcurtain.com/2008/6/3/543764/a-picture-worth-more-than



*By the way your planter is cut off center.....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> "Adding tragedy to embarrassment, the Post-Gazette decision also cost Morris Berman a golden opportunity at a Pulitzer Prize.  Because the photo was not published at the time of the event, it was technically ineligible under Pulitzer criteria. "



*Your Point ?*

*Is that like the " Dad " who trolls a forum spreading horrible Lies, disparaging *
*other forum posters mothers with disgustingly lewd remarks, making*
*gross disgusting/disparaging remarks about Socal Soccer Clubs in association *
*with there Tourneys/facilities ?*
*Is that a Golden opportunity " He's " potentially destroying ????*


----------



## espola (Oct 20, 2017)

Redwood (with pine moldings) indoor planter ready to deliver --


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Redwood (with pine moldings) indoor planter ready to deliver --


I know just the right flora for this planter.  Hydrangeas!


----------



## nononono (Oct 20, 2017)

*Oh......How sweet !*



*Suck up ...*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 20, 2017)

You are very rude person.


----------



## nononono (Oct 20, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> You are very rude person.




*Thank You.....*

*Coming from You .....I'm Honored.*

*Shitbox.*


----------



## espola (Oct 21, 2017)

On today's morning walk around the golf course, starting about 6:15 AM, I met Eddy, who said he was 95 years old, the last surviving pilot of the USS Hornet CV-8, where he flew in VF-8.  He said he and his wife have lived in one of the apartments facing the golf course for over 30 years.  He also told me about local kids who hang out drinking by one of the golf course ponds in the middle of the night.


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2017)

*5 No's walks the same " path " as Spola.....*


----------



## espola (Oct 24, 2017)

Golf tee display rack - all redwood and pegboard, glued and screwed --


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2017)

QUOTE="espola, post: 129444, member: 3" Golf tee display rack - all redwood and pegboard, glued and screwed --






 /QUOTE


*Those three on the upper left.....Why are you saving those ??*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Golf tee display rack - all redwood and pegboard, glued and screwed --


One of your funniest posts ever.


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2017)

*Spola's......*

*




*


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2017)

Aftermath of dinner --


----------



## nononono (Oct 27, 2017)

QUOTE="espola, post: 130378, member: 3"Aftermath of dinner --






/QUOTE


*We would think " a little " better of you if the dishes were washed before the picture.....*


----------



## espola (Oct 27, 2017)

A lot of science fiction stories begin with a headline similar to this --

*This mystery object may be our first visitor from another solar system*

http://www.cnn.com/2017/10/27/us/mystery-object-solar-system-trnd/index.html

Actually, I doubt it is the first such "visitor", just the first since the evolution of he 24-hour news cycle.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 27, 2017)

espola said:


> Golf tee display rack - all redwood and pegboard, glued and screwed --


WTH? I keep mine in my bag, but that's just me and how I do things . . .


----------



## espola (Oct 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WTH? I keep mine in my bag, but that's just me and how I do things . . .


I don't golf, I just collect.


----------



## nononono (Oct 27, 2017)

espola said:


> A lot of science fiction stories begin with a headline similar to this --
> 
> *This mystery object may be our first visitor from another solar system*
> 
> ...



*Goofball it already passed thru.....now if it turns around and emits a loud Spola....Imma Worried !*


----------



## nononono (Oct 27, 2017)

espola said:


> I don't golf, I just collect.


*You one of those dorks who dives in the lakes at night and steals balls ?*


----------



## Fact (Oct 27, 2017)

espola said:


> I don't golf, I just collect.


WTF.  This is classic.  @Wez this is the person that agrees with your opinions.  Blahhahahaha!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 27, 2017)

Fact said:


> WTF.  This is classic.  @Wez this is the person that agrees with your opinions.  Blahhahahaha!


I assume the "c" is silent?


----------



## Wez (Oct 27, 2017)

Fact said:


> WTF.  This is classic.  @Wez this is the person that agrees with your opinions.  Blahhahahaha!


I'm in your head now bro... You're hooked.

Remember when I said I bet you'll be back?


----------



## espola (Oct 27, 2017)

Most mornings I go out for a walk around the course, a little over a mile.  Along the way, I sometimes find playthings.  This is a map of the recent finds as best as I can remember.

https://www.scribblemaps.com/maps/view/finds/UTxN4okiPS


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 28, 2017)

espola said:


> Most mornings I go out for a walk around the course, a little over a mile.  Along the way, I sometimes find playthings.  This is a map of the recent finds as best as I can remember.
> 
> https://www.scribblemaps.com/maps/view/finds/UTxN4okiPS


Was dat Oaks North?


----------



## espola (Oct 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was dat Oaks North?


South (or Red) Course.  This morning's walk, which started about 6:45, offered up 1 ball and 5 intact tees.


----------



## Fact (Oct 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm in your head now bro... You're hooked.
> 
> Remember when I said I bet you'll be back?


Really retard,


Wez said:


> I'm in your head now bro... You're hooked.
> 
> Remember when I said I bet you'll be back?


Really, where did you say that?

Definitely not in my head, but your are in my stool.

I enjoying reading Joe's and Nononono's post because they are funny and informative and E because he writes the best comments that make me laugh.  You on the other hand are pathetic.


----------



## Fact (Oct 28, 2017)

espola said:


> South (or Red) Course.  This morning's walk, which started about 6:45, offered up 1 ball and 5 intact tees.


Classic.  Is this considered a good day or bad day?


----------



## espola (Oct 28, 2017)

Fact said:


> Classic.  Is this considered a good day or bad day?


On my best day I found 7 balls without walking more than 100 yards, and yesterday I found 5 good tees (including one of a design I had never seen before) during a mid-day lull between golfers (I never go onto the course if I can see people playing) just on the tee box nearest our patio.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 28, 2017)

espola said:


> On my best day I found 7 balls without walking more than 100 yards, and yesterday I found 5 good tees (including one of a design I had never seen before) during a mid-day lull between golfers (I never go onto the course if I can see people playing) just on the tee box nearest our patio.


Bag up all the premium balls and I'll drive up and buy 'em from you! . . . the only the ones in great condition please.


----------



## espola (Oct 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bag up all the premium balls and I'll drive up and buy 'em from you! . . . the only the ones in great condition please.


My son says some of them are "obviously range balls", but  he might just have been setting an initial bargaining position.


----------



## nononono (Oct 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I assume the "c" is silent?


*Unlike you ...a Loud mouth Union " C "....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bag up all the premium balls and I'll drive up and buy 'em from you! . . . the only the ones in great condition please.





espola said:


> My son says some of them are "obviously range balls", but  he might just have been setting an initial bargaining position.


*Nice.....The thief and the buyer. *

*All on one forum.*

*You two jackasses need to read the News and the Laws...*

*Thief busted for stealing thousands of golf balls worth $20,000*
*Posted 5:53 pm, December 5, 2014, by Patrick Clark*

*MARYLAND HEIGHTS, MO (KTVI) – When it comes to the game of golf, most players are accustomed to losing the occasional ball. But not 42,000 in a year.*
*“That almost put us out of business because you need golf balls to operate,” says Carol Boggs, the owner of Golfport Driving Range*
*The driving range in Maryland Heights has been dealing with drama by the dozens. In November 2013, someone made off with thousands of range balls in the middle of the night. Then around August 14th of this year, the golf bandit struck again.*
*“We couldn’t imagine that anybody could come in here and pick up that many golf balls without somebody recognizing that there’s somebody out there picking golf balls,” says Boggs.*
*It was thousands of range balls stamped with Golfport's “two dogs” logo.*
*“We pay extra to have logos put on a golf ball and we get a different logo every year so that we can know which year these golf balls came from,” says Boggs.*
*The two dogs are Tee-Shot and Backspin, the lovable Labrador mascots at Golfport.*
*This October, in the middle of the night, authorities say the bogey-man struck for the third time. Police, working on a tip, linked the crimes together*
*“They decided that they’d go down and investigate and sure enough they found our golf balls,” says Boggs. “Not all of them but some of them.”*
*According to Maryland Heights police, 27-year old Nathan Brown admitted stealing the balls on all three occasions. More than $20,000 worth of balls were stolen, but only 2,000 recovered.*

*--------------------------*
*That's in Missouri*

*Confronting course crime can be wearisome*
*Gina Kellogg Hogan, managing editor*

*If your favorite season of the year is autumn, you're probably not a golf-course superintendent. Although many superintendents are like anybody else--they enjoy the typical festivities of the season: packing the kids off for college, cheering on the local high-school football team and guessing who's giggling behind the masks of neighborhood trick-or-treaters--these same events often are the catalyst for many superintendents' biggest nightmares: Vandalism.*

*Though the public may look on vandalism as harmless highjinks, the superintendent knows better. Vandalism acts drain budgets, increase insurance rates and force grounds crews to work overtime. A lot of the problem may be that the public doesn't look at golf-course vandalism with the same type of fear or scrutiny that they view vandalism of other properties. And because children are often the inciters--and much of the damage occurs in suburban settings--parents and other authority figures don't take the problem as seriously. They don't tend to recognize golf-course vandalism as the crime that it is.*

*"People seem to think of a golf course as public property, and their taxes paid for it, so they can do whatever they want on one," says Dick Neumann, superintendent of Highlands Golf Course (Lincoln, Neb.). He describes an incident recently that underscores this point. While driving by a school located near his course's property, he noticed a group of children hitting golf balls onto a field. He stopped to ask the kids where they had gotten the balls. They described how the driving range was "covered" with golf balls, and they would go over after dusk and scoop them up by the bucketful.*

*Neumann explained that the golf balls were the property of the golf course and that, by picking them up and taking them home, the children were stealing. He gathered up what balls he could and told the children that if they had any others at home that he would like them to return the balls to the golf course.*

*Later that afternoon, a woman driving a station wagon pulled up to the pro shop's front door. In the back were about 350 golf balls, Neumann says. Although that incident shows that some parents try to make amends for their children's acts, Neumann has other stories that detail parents' culpability.*

*For example, another superintendent with whom Neumann works got a call one day from someone inquiring about the worth of tee flags and the costs to replace them. "The superintendent said, 'Okay, what do you know?'" Neumann says. As expected, many of the club's flags recently had been stolen.*

*"The guy said his neighbor was bragging that his kid had stolen all these flags," Neumann says. "The superintendent said, 'Well, you tell your neighbor that what his child did was felony theft.'" The superintendent told the caller how much the flags were worth. "Two days later," Neumann says, "when the golf pro came in that morning, all those flags were standing at the door."*

*Enlisting others' help Superintendents go to great lengths to deter vandalism and other crime on their courses. Bringing in all the flags and tee markers every night is a common solution. Others try to involve the community.*

*Stan Metsker is the golf-course superintendent at The Country Club of Colorado (Colorado Springs, Colo.). His club sits in the middle of a residential development whose perimeter melds into the backyards of nearby residents.*



*Not only do both of you LIE your asses off on this Forum, but now you two are*
*complicit in the theft of the Property from the Golf Course Spola steals them from...*

*You two are the gift that keeps on giving...*


----------



## nononono (Oct 28, 2017)

espola said:


> South (or Red) Course.  This morning's walk, which started about 6:45, offered up 1 ball and 5 intact tees.



*You're unbelievable .....should I forward a copy of your posts to the course operator ?*


----------



## Fact (Oct 29, 2017)

E- What did you find on your walk today?


----------



## espola (Oct 29, 2017)

Fact said:


> E- What did you find on your walk today?


Three tees, but I only took the short walk over two fairways and 3 tee boxes


----------



## Fact (Oct 29, 2017)

espola said:


> Three tees, but I only took the short walk over two fairways and 3 tee boxes


I guess you did not learn anything from nonono's post.  I use to be a caddie when I was a kid and we had to clear the driving range of balls in the dark before we could go home because of jerks like you that would steal them if left on the grass overnight.


----------



## espola (Oct 29, 2017)

Fact said:


> I guess you did not learn anything from nonono's post.  I use to be a caddie when I was a kid and we had to clear the driving range of balls in the dark before we could go home because of jerks like you that would steal them if left on the grass overnight.


I have never been on the driving range.


----------



## espola (Oct 29, 2017)

Fact said:


> I guess you did not learn anything from nonono's post.  I use to be a caddie when I was a kid and we had to clear the driving range of balls in the dark before we could go home because of jerks like you that would steal them if left on the grass overnight.


Who is nonono?


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2017)

espola said:


> I have never been on the driving range.



*I can't believe what I'm reading.....*
*Spola...just stop.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2017)

espola said:


> Who is nonono?


*No....It's " What is NoNoNo ? "*

*Something you apparently do not understand. *

*You have stolen private property and arranged to sell the stolen goods thru a *
*public Soccer Forum to another poster.*


----------



## Fact (Oct 30, 2017)

E- What did you find and keep on your walk this morning?


----------



## espola (Oct 30, 2017)

Fact said:


> E- What did you find and keep on your walk this morning?


I didn't walk this morning.  I was watching the news on various channels as soon as I got up.


----------



## Fact (Oct 30, 2017)

espola said:


> I didn't walk this morning.  I was watching the news on various channels as soon as I got up.


You wasted your time. They can go after everyone associated with Trump, but they have not found any evidence of election meddling by his staff.


----------



## espola (Oct 30, 2017)

Fact said:


> You wasted your time. They can go after everyone associated with Trump, but they have not found any evidence of election meddling by his staff.


George Papadopoulos, t's foreign policy adviser, has already confessed and plead guilty.  It was on the news you didn't watch.


----------



## espola (Oct 30, 2017)

I have this recurring nightmare that I have transferred from the Navy to the Air Force and I am late my first day because I couldn't find a tie to match my shirt.


----------



## Fact (Oct 30, 2017)

espola said:


> George Papadopoulos, t's foreign policy adviser, has already confessed and plead guilty.  It was on the news you didn't watch.


Just like a true lib, spin it if you don't like it.  No longer in administration and confessed and plead guilty to what genius?  Something that has nothing to do with the election and Trump.


----------



## espola (Oct 30, 2017)

Fact said:


> Just like a true lib, spin it if you don't like it.  No longer in administration and confessed and plead guilty to what genius?  Something that has nothing to do with the election and Trump.


Interesting approach, kind of like the logic of 4nos mixed with the anger of LE.  The offspring of a genetic-modification lab experiment gone bad? 

1.  I am not a "lib".
2.  GP confessed to lying to the FBI.  Admittedly the lie was made after he was no longer in the administration.
3.  But - what was the question about?  
4. The confession was part of a plea bargain.  The important word there is "bargain", implying there were some other more serious crimes that were forgiven if he confessed all.  So - what else did he tell the FBI?


----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2017)

*Fact posts the TRUTH.*

*Wez clicks the Dumb button due to lack of facts.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2017)

espola said:


> Interesting approach, kind of like the logic of 4nos mixed with the anger of LE.  The offspring of a genetic-modification lab experiment gone bad?
> 
> 1.  I am not a "lib".
> 2.  GP confessed to lying to the FBI.  Admittedly the lie was made after he was no longer in the administration.
> ...


*A. You've never done a Lab experiment.*
*B. You very well could be the end result of a Lab experiment.*
*C. Combining Goldfish Grey matter and " Spola " resulted in response # 3.*
*D. If you confess to the theft of Private Party Property it will go a long way towards a Plea Bargain.*

*So what else did you attempt to sell to the poster on this Forum named " Rat " that*
*you acquired while walking the Golf Course near your residence.... ? *


----------



## Wez (Oct 30, 2017)

espola said:


> Interesting approach, kind of like the logic of 4nos mixed with the anger of LE.  The offspring of a genetic-modification lab experiment gone bad?


or an alt


----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2017)

Wez said:


> or an alt



*What is an Oranalt ?*

*It's a Liar from the Left !*


----------



## espola (Oct 30, 2017)

Wez said:


> or an alt


I have long felt that 4nos is an alt for one of the posters here, because no one could be that consistently stupid and yet still be able to type.  So fact could be a third persona.  Someone with a lot of time on their hands, and not involved with the time demands of things like carpentry and gardening.


----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2017)

espola said:


> I have long felt that 4nos is an alt for one of the posters here, because no one could be that consistently stupid and yet still be able to type.  So fact could be a third persona.  Someone with a lot of time on their hands, and not involved with the time demands of things like carpentry and gardening.


*You have long felt that the forum knows you're a Liar.*
*Stupidity drives you to profess your loss of reasoning.*
*It bothers you that the Truth is still accessible and free.*
*Theft of the Property near your residence is tearing you*
*apart after being caught on a forum from whence you*
*chose to brag and then offer a sale....*

*In short a one character poster figured your Lying Ass*
*out. Entrepreneurship affords a certain slice of Freedom*
*you'll never enjoy.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 30, 2017)

espola said:


> I have this recurring nightmare that I have transferred from the Navy to the Air Force and I am late my first day because I couldn't find a tie to match my shirt.


Are nazis involved?


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 30, 2017)

Fact said:


> Just like a true lib, spin it if you don't like it.  No longer in administration and confessed and plead guilty to what genius?  Something that has nothing to do with the election and Trump.


The big mystery is the Virginia Grand Jury.  Would they have any role in evaluating potential federal crimes?  Crimes that fall under potential presidential pardon power?

If not, there must be smaller fish Virginia residents across the Potomac in Mueller's crosshairs who would face state crimes, immune from Trump's pardon power. 

Also, if a Papadoplous type is pardoned, and Republican congress turns another blind eye re impeachment, is said pardoned person subject to subpoena before Congress, and has no fifth amendment right to assert, but faces new crime if perjury if later found to have lied to congress?  Hence another pardon?  And of course another blind eye by Congress re impeachment.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 30, 2017)

Fact said:


> Just like a true lib, spin it if you don't like it.  No longer in administration and confessed and plead guilty to what genius?  Something that has nothing to do with the election and Trump.


This is a very intelligent post. These people were indicted as a result of the “Mueller investigation into Russian meddling into our electoral process,” but of course their indictments have “nothing to do with the election and Trump.” Having a little reasoning trouble there, are ya?


----------



## tenacious (Oct 30, 2017)

espola said:


> I have long felt that 4nos is an alt for one of the posters here, because no one could be that consistently stupid and yet still be able to type.  So fact could be a third persona.  Someone with a lot of time on their hands, and not involved with the time demands of things like carpentry and gardening.


I don't really see the plumber as being interested enough to bother managing two alter egos.  My guess is nono belongs to sheriff joe.


----------



## Fact (Oct 30, 2017)

Wez said:


> or an alt


I spend a lot of time on conference calls, on the can and brushing my teeth and you are my entertainment when bored.  However, you are quickly becoming old as I struggle with remembering that you cannot reason with moronic lobs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2017)

espola said:


> I have this recurring nightmare that I have transferred from the Navy to the Air Force and I am late my first day because I couldn't find a tie to match my shirt.


What's with you and the typos?
I am sure you meant skirt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Fact posts the TRUTH.*
> 
> *Wez clicks the Dumb button due to lack of facts.*


Wez lives with out facts and promotes lies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> This is a very intelligent post. These people were indicted as a result of the “Mueller investigation into Russian meddling into our electoral process,” but of course their indictments have “nothing to do with the election and Trump.” Having a little reasoning trouble there, are ya?


Still having trouble with your poor choice of candidates I see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I don't really see the plumber as being interested enough to bother managing two alter egos.  My guess is nono belongs to sheriff joe.


You are just about as smart as I thought.


----------



## espola (Oct 31, 2017)

Fact said:


> I spend a lot of time on conference calls, on the can and brushing my teeth and you are my entertainment when bored.  However, you are quickly becoming old as I struggle with remembering that you cannot reason with moronic lobs.


Which  hand do you use when you are on the can brushing your teeth?


----------



## xav10 (Oct 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Still having trouble with your poor choice of candidates I see.


Here and now, Joey. Here and Now. November ‘16 was a year ago. Get over it. Hillsry lost and you need to stop talking about her. Aren’t you aware that there’s a criminal investigation? The AG couldn’t handle it, because he had to recuse himself, but it moves forward nonetheless.


----------



## Wez (Oct 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wez lives with out facts and promotes lies.


Show me.


----------



## Wez (Oct 31, 2017)

Fact said:


> I spend a lot of time on conference calls, on the can and brushing my teeth and you are my entertainment when bored.  However, you are quickly becoming old as I struggle with remembering that you cannot reason with moronic lobs.


You'll be ok lion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> Show me.


Your secret is out, snopes dude.


----------



## Wez (Oct 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your secret is out, snopes dude.


Only in the nutter mind.


----------



## Fact (Oct 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> You'll be ok lion.


Pathetic loser trying to make a connection with me and someone else that thinks you suck.  Don't worry there are plenty of us that thInk you are a sorry lying loser.

E-  What did you find and keep on your walk today?


----------



## espola (Oct 31, 2017)

Fact said:


> Pathetic loser trying to make a connection with me and someone else that thinks you suck.  Don't worry there are plenty of us that thInk you are a sorry lying loser.
> 
> E-  What did you find and keep on your walk today?


I found a  blister is developing on my foot under the strap of my beach sandals, so I wore running shoes without socks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2017)

Fact said:


> Pathetic loser trying to make a connection with me and someone else that thinks you suck.  Don't worry there are plenty of us that thInk you are a sorry lying loser.
> 
> E-  What did you find and keep on your walk today?


Wezdumb is a loser from way back, you will see it gets worse.

▶ 0:18


----------



## Wez (Oct 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wezdumb is a loser from way back, you will see it gets worse.
> 
> View attachment 1611▶ 0:18


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Here and now, Joey. Here and Now. November ‘16 was a year ago. Get over it. Hillsry lost and you need to stop talking about her. Aren’t you aware that there’s a criminal investigation? The AG couldn’t handle it, because he had to recuse himself, but it moves forward nonetheless.


I will make you a deal, when you get over it, I will.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 1, 2017)

Fact said:


> Pathetic loser trying to make a connection with me and someone else that thinks you suck.  Don't worry there are plenty of us that thInk you are a sorry lying loser.
> 
> E-  What did you find and keep on your walk today?


Let me guess... Wez thinks your Torros, Lion, Ricky, Go Bear, Sheriff, 4nos or even me. I think the forum is getting to him. I had no idea that me putting him on ignore would make him lose his mind. Oh wait, that had already happened...


----------



## xav10 (Nov 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will make you a deal, when you get over it, I will.


I have been long over her; she's not the issue at all. The issue is him. Never want to talk about her, although you folks act every day as if she won!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I have been long over her; she's not the issue at all. The issue is him. Never want to talk about her, although you folks act every day as if she won!


We are just reveling in the complete and utter demise of the left, after 8 years of getting bfed by the Kenyan, this is long overdue.
So please excuse the passion in my pants.


----------



## Wez (Nov 1, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Let me guess... Wez thinks your Torros, Lion, Ricky, Go Bear, Sheriff, 4nos or even me. I think the forum is getting to him. I had no idea that me putting him on ignore would make him lose his mind. Oh wait, that had already happened...


You can't ignore me sweet cheeks.


----------



## nononono (Nov 1, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> The big mystery is the Virginia Grand Jury.  Would they have any role in evaluating potential federal crimes?  Crimes that fall under potential presidential pardon power?
> 
> If not, there must be smaller fish Virginia residents across the Potomac in Mueller's crosshairs who would face state crimes, immune from Trump's pardon power.
> 
> Also, if a Papadoplous type is pardoned, and Republican congress turns another blind eye re impeachment, is said pardoned person subject to subpoena before Congress, and has no fifth amendment right to assert, but faces new crime if perjury if later found to have lied to congress?  Hence another pardon?  And of course another blind eye by Congress re impeachment.


*Virginia Grand Jury is dirty and tainted....that's why Mueller picked it !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> You can't ignore me sweet cheeks.



*That's a workplace violation you're attempting on a Forum.*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 1, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Virginia Grand Jury is dirty and tainted....that's why Mueller picked it !*


If you, Rush and Sean say so.  I just thought since it likely handles state criminal matters of persons domiciled in Virginia, where a great many D.C. employees of federal executive branch agencies and the WH work (and ... used to ... work not long ago this year) Mr. Mueller's team might have an avenue from which to charge persons whom they have determined exceed the threshold of probable cause to be arrested under state criminal statutes, thus outside a presidential pardon option.  

But 1+1 can be something other than 2, if you insist.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 1, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> But 1+1 can be something other than 2, if you insist.


Careful... Common Core might have something to say about that...


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 1, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Careful... Common Core might have something to say about that...


My guys are out (one) and six months left (second) from public school.  The second has been in an incredibly dynamic humanities program through HS, so whatever common core is or was is washed out of our system like syrup of ipecac to clear out the bile rants of 4nos. 

My current beef is my HS senior getting loaded down with tests right when college apps are due.  Why would high school admin allow their teachers this conflicting dilemma?  The better their students do in presenting themselves in college apps, and thereby getting better acceptance rates at better colleges only serves to increase the reputation of the high school to attract more smart kids from middle schools.  

Common sense.  You tell your goddamn teachers, "No testing or quizzes or anything important for the two f'ing weeks our best and brightest are dolling themselves up for Harvard, Yale, etc."

"And I've announced to the entire senior class they all can anonymously report teachers to me that break this order.  And I will track you down and if you did so, I will humiliate you in front of each class you did this to, and cancel whatever test you should have set after the apps have gone in."


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 1, 2017)

espola said:


> I found a  blister is developing on my foot under the strap of my beach sandals, so I wore running shoes without socks.


Whoever claimed your having a thread devoted to your own neighborhood adventures is narcissistic is missing the point.  

It's not narcissistic at all.  It's damn important information to guide our sorry ass lives by.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 1, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Whoever claimed your having a thread devoted to your own neighborhood adventures is narcissistic is missing the point.
> 
> It's not narcissistic at all.  It's damn important information to guide our sorry ass lives by.


Confucius say, ..

He who gaze at navel all day, still not see where lint come from.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 1, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> My guys are out (one) and six months left (second) from public school.  The second has been in an incredibly dynamic humanities program through HS, so whatever common core is or was is washed out of our system like syrup of ipecac to clear out the bile rants of 4nos.
> 
> My current beef is my HS senior getting loaded down with tests right when college apps are due.  Why would high school admin allow their teachers this conflicting dilemma?  The better their students do in presenting themselves in college apps, and thereby getting better acceptance rates at better colleges only serves to increase the reputation of the high school to attract more smart kids from middle schools.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately Common Core does not mean common sense.  Try doing Common Core Math


----------



## espola (Nov 1, 2017)

My new tool box, next to an older tool box (now just holding screws and nails). It's all made from leftover pieces of wood, except I bought a 2x2 piece of plywood for the sides. The handle is a scrap piece of rope with an eye splice at each end, something I just learned how to do. Behind are the doors I just installed on the patio workbench.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 1, 2017)

espola said:


> My new tool box, next to an older tool box (now just holding screws and nails). It's all made from leftover pieces of wood, except I bought a 2x2 piece of plywood for the sides. The handle is a scrap piece of rope with an eye splice at each end, something I just learned how to do. Behind are the doors I just installed on the patio workbench.


My wife has one just like it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 2, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Confucius say, ..
> 
> He who gaze at navel all day, still not see where lint come from.


“We do not learn from experience … we learn from reflecting on experience.” ~ John Dewey


----------



## nononono (Nov 2, 2017)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 132974, member: 2987"
If you, Rush and Sean say so.  I just thought since it likely handles state criminal matters of persons domiciled in Virginia, where a great many D.C. employees of federal executive branch agencies and the WH work (and ... used to ... work not long ago this year) Mr. Mueller's team might have an avenue from which to charge persons whom they have determined exceed the threshold of probable cause to be arrested under state criminal statutes, thus outside a presidential pardon option. *You've got that all cattywampus.....Donna called Comey and Comey called Hillary......That's 3DCH*

But 1+1 can be something other than 2, if you insist.

*You're right, you just forgot an operative.....a slick operative.*
/QUOTE

*1D+1C+1H= 3+DCH or 3DCH*

*As of today we have a New Radical in the equation...*
*It's the D, you see Donna just threw Hillary under the Bus and *
*as we all saw in Terminator....she doesn't die easily.*
*If I was Donna ( Which I'm not, [that excited Wez ]) I'd hire *
*bodyguards yesterday. And stay away from planes and railroad tracks.... *


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 2, 2017)

Brazile confirmed what I have already opined here on several occasions.  HRC and Wasserman worked in cahoots to lock up a DNC nomination devoid of any credible challenge.  Bernie screwed that smooth roadway for them, and his extraordinary youth support.  

If you're Einsteinian math analysis is designed to prove something, I'm not sure what it does.  But good luck with that.


----------



## nononono (Nov 2, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Brazile confirmed what I have already opined here on several occasions.  HRC and Wasserman worked in cahoots to lock up a DNC nomination devoid of any credible challenge.  Bernie screwed that smooth roadway for them, and his extraordinary youth support.
> 
> If you're Einsteinian math analysis is designed to prove something, I'm not sure what it does.  But good luck with that.


*Your response proves you don't have a clue about the TRUTH.*

*Your BULLSHIT fails to hide the ignorance you display daily with long*
*winded diatribes on everything from the Kitchen sink to Rocket Science.*

*Go ahead though, I can still see you down there in the kelp. You're puffin*
*away on those gills to oxygenate that Fat Carcass in an attempt to stay alive longer....*
*You love Velveeta....don't you Bob.  *


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 2, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Your response proves you don't have a clue about the TRUTH.*
> 
> *Your BULLSHIT fails to hide the ignorance you display daily with long*
> *winded diatribes on everything from the Kitchen sink to Rocket Science.*
> ...


You've reached Contradiction, not Argument.  I see you have 30 seconds left.  

 Yes you did.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 2, 2017)

I love that we decided to do this in espola's neighborhood.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 2, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love that we decided to do this in espola's neighborhood.


I believe it's an open carry neighborhood...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I believe it's an open carry neighborhood...


Lets paint the town red.
4nos, 5nos, let'r rip.


----------



## espola (Nov 3, 2017)

Today's recycling --
 Skyline Escondido Total = 32.69 
Al -- 5.9 lb @ 1.85 = 10.92 
HDPE -- 12.5 lb @ 1.23 = 15.30 
Glass -- 60.5 lb @ 0.104 = 6.29 
 HDPE Large -- 1 ea @ 0.1 = 0.10


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lets paint the town red.
> 4nos, 5nos, let'r rip.


The chaos plumber.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Today's recycling --
> Skyline Escondido Total = 32.69
> Al -- 5.9 lb @ 1.85 = 10.92
> HDPE -- 12.5 lb @ 1.23 = 15.30
> ...


They don't take diapers?
Bummer.


----------



## espola (Nov 5, 2017)

First real sign of Christmas - while walking out of Trader Joe's this morning, a little girl in her daddy's arms said "Look - it's Santa!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 5, 2017)

espola said:


> First real sign of Christmas - while walking out of Trader Joe's this morning, a little girl in her daddy's arms said "Look - it's Santa!"


So now you are going on a diet?


----------



## espola (Nov 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So now you are going on a diet?


Maybe, but I'm not shaving my beard.


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2017)

espola said:


> Today's recycling --
> Skyline Escondido Total = 32.69
> Al -- 5.9 lb @ 1.85 = 10.92
> HDPE -- 12.5 lb @ 1.23 = 15.30
> ...



*Good Grief Spola...The Hep A, B, C homeless collect more than that in two hours....*
*And there infected worse than you ...*


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2017)

Listening to Music Channel 70's, Jimmy Buffet with Margaritaville came on, and it occurred to me that my kids don't know what "stepped on a pop-top" means.


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2017)

espola said:


> Listening to Music Channel 70's, Jimmy Buffet with Margaritaville came on, and it occurred to me that my kids don't know what "stepped on a pop-top" means.



*Thank Goodness...*


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Listening to Music Channel 70's, Jimmy Buffet with Margaritaville came on, and it occurred to me that my kids don't know what "stepped on a pop-top" means.


I had to explain to my son the other day, why the insult "douche bag" is funny.  He thought it was gross.


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> I had to explain to my son the other day, why the insult "douche bag" is funny.  He thought it was gross.


*You " Had " to explain ?*
*Your son coerced you into an explanation ? I think not.*
*Grooming your offspring with Forum insults...Nice Loser.  *
*What's even worse is you came on here and validated it.....*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> I had to explain to my son the other day, why the insult "douche bag" is funny.  He thought it was gross.


Why did you feel the need to do that? Did the power of Christ compel you?


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Why did you feel the need to do that? Did the power of Christ compel you?


In life, you explain things to your kids, it's part of the learning process.  He's old enough now to be using terms like that, so I figured it's best he actually knows what it is/means.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> In life, you explain things to your kids, it's part of the learning process.  He's old enough now to be using terms like that, so I figured it's best he actually knows what it is/means.


Did you explain the word 'libtard' yet?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> I had to explain to my son the other day, why the insult "douche bag" is funny.  He thought it was gross.


A big, stinky pussy like you is the perfect one to explain a douche.


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Did you explain the word 'libtard' yet?


No, I teach my kids stuff, I don't want them growing up to be ignorant conservatives.


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> In life, you explain things to your kids, it's part of the learning process.  He's old enough now to be using terms like that, so I figured it's best he actually knows what it is/means.



*You really are a Jackass....You know that Right ?*

*" He's old enough now to be using terms like that "*

*You really are Grooming....*

*Red Cards*

*Use of abusive language and spitting *

" Insults, racial remarks, and other expressions that degrade or attempt to degrade players and officials can get someone off the field. "

*Maybe you should teach him a Zindane or two while yur at it ya Idiot....*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, I teach my kids stuff, I don't want them growing up to be ignorant conservatives.


Now that I believe.


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, I teach my kids stuff, I don't want them growing up to be ignorant conservatives.


Hmmmm....
Ignorant conservative would be an oxymoron 
Intelligent liberal would be few and far between


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Intelligent liberal would be few and far between


Nah, libs deal in truth and reality, Conservatives deal in emotions and conspiracy.


----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Special election coming in Poway to decide whether a portion of Stoneridge CC can be rezoned and used for construction of 180  55+ condominiums.  The land owner has said that if the vote fails he will close the club and fence it off.
> 
> http://powayca.swagit.com/play/07182017-1604/13/
> http://docs.poway.org/WebLink/0/doc/114587/Page1.aspx
> ...


Election is today.  As best I can determine from the language of the initiative, about half the Country Club territory will be eligible to change to a senior housing project - http://poway.org/DocumentCenter/View/4813 - so the golf course will be reduced to 9 holes?

Because I live approximately 100 yards outside the Poway city limits, I am not eligible to vote on this issue. I think I live closer to the CC than 90% of the Poway population.


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Election is today.  As best I can determine from the language of the initiative, about half the Country Club territory will be eligible to change to a senior housing project - http://poway.org/DocumentCenter/View/4813 - so the golf course will be reduced to 9 holes?
> 
> Because I live approximately 100 yards outside the Poway city limits, I am not eligible to vote on this issue. I think I live closer to the CC than 90% of the Poway population.



*You fucked them out of their profits by stealing all their Golf Balls and Tees you Dumbass..*

*Now you'll reap what you've sown...*

*Wait till the Hep A, B, & C homeless move in from San Diego and really spice up your life !*

*All because you have no respect for private property, hope those minuscule " Stolen " profits from dirtbag*
*Ratman help ease the future pain coming your way !*

*Actually...you are a microcosm of the DNC and why " They " are failing !*

*Crooks of a feather flock together....*


----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Election is today.  As best I can determine from the language of the initiative, about half the Country Club territory will be eligible to change to a senior housing project - http://poway.org/DocumentCenter/View/4813 - so the golf course will be reduced to 9 holes?
> 
> Because I live approximately 100 yards outside the Poway city limits, I am not eligible to vote on this issue. I think I live closer to the CC than 90% of the Poway population.


Final results --

NO 6450 62.28% 
YES 3907 37.72%

http://www.sdvote.com/content/dam/rov/en/election/2822/2822_Unofficial_Results.pdf


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Nah, libs deal in truth and reality, Conservatives deal in emotions and conspiracy.


That comment says it all and why the divide.


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Final results --
> 
> NO 6450 62.28%
> YES 3907 37.72%
> ...


Driving down Espola Road yesterday right past the Stoneridge entrance, all the campaign signs on that side said "Yes on A".  All the campaign signs on the other side said "No on A".  

We are not sure if the sign that said "No Mulch" was a subtle reference to the new owner's dumping of chicken manure mulch on the Escondido golf course when he was having a dispute with the neighbors there, or just an instruction to the tree surgeons doing work in that area.


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2017)

*The Virginia Gov Race was Rigged and the Media is Silent !*


----------



## espola (Nov 9, 2017)

Vermont graffiti -- Students from the high school where 4 of my siblings graduated decided to tag an interstate-91 bridge abutment nearby --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, I teach my kids stuff, I don't want them growing up to be ignorant conservatives.


These "people" you are responding to aren't actually "conservatives" they are Trump-pee-ans. Conservatives have values and standards.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 9, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hmmmm....
> Ignorant conservative would be an oxymoron
> Intelligent liberal would be few and far between


Sooooo? Ah, the 97% of scientists? College professors? Artist? Composers? Bill Gates? Warren Buffet? . . . but then again your idea of intelligence is obviously quite different then that of most everyone else in the civilized world.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These "people" you are responding to aren't actually "conservatives" they are Trump-pee-ans. Conservatives have values and standards.


Yes, they do.  

They once proudly called themselves Republicans.  They valued "less" government over their mutually respected political adversaries, known as "Democrats" that valued "more" government.  

Those Republicans valued reasonable regulations on banking, the environment, military preparedness, and felt that private matters of religion, marriage, personal choice concerning their bodies were just that.  Personal.  

But a hijack occurred in the early 1980's, unfortunately misnamed as the Reagan Republicans, much against his own points of view, that decided religion, private matters, unregulation of anything and everything should take place, and these nincompoops, led by Gingrich, forever started a once honorable simple set of political principles into a moral crusade now twisted into a hypocritical conundrum that could lead to a viable third party in our lifetime that displaces and dissolves  the current dysfunctional Republican Party originated by George Blair, and spearheaded by President Lincoln.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 9, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Yes, they do.
> 
> They once proudly called themselves Republicans.  They valued "less" government over their mutually respected political adversaries, known as "Democrats" that valued "more" government.
> 
> ...


Funny, when I googled John Birch society it came up with "People also search for" then listed the trilateral commission, oath keepers, the kkk, 3 percenters and Politico.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 9, 2017)

. . . the 3 percenters, now that's an interesting group? Had never heard of them before, right down nutters alley.


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2017)

QUOTE="espola, post: 135854, member: 3"Vermont graffiti -- Students from the high school where 4 of my siblings graduated decided to tag an interstate-91 bridge abutment nearby --






/QUOTE


*That's NOT Tagging.....Well Legally it is if they did not get a permit or city council approval to do it.*

*But aesthetically it's very appealing and I for one would NEVER complain about that type of improvement !*


----------



## espola (Nov 12, 2017)

espola said:


> Driving down Espola Road yesterday right past the Stoneridge entrance, all the campaign signs on that side said "Yes on A".  All the campaign signs on the other side said "No on A".
> 
> We are not sure if the sign that said "No Mulch" was a subtle reference to the new owner's dumping of chicken manure mulch on the Escondido golf course when he was having a dispute with the neighbors there, or just an instruction to the tree surgeons doing work in that area.


Driving up Espola Road today past the entrance to Stoneridge CC, I noticed there were locked gates in place - something I never saw before.


----------



## nononono (Nov 12, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Yes, they do.
> 
> They once proudly called themselves Republicans.  They valued "less" government over their mutually respected political adversaries, known as "Democrats" that valued "more" government.
> 
> ...


*Hey Velveeta Boy.....*

*You paint a lopsided canvas assvass...*
*Tell us some stories about filthy Democrats *
*to even out your stagnant See Saw....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2017)

espola said:


> Driving up Espola Road today past the entrance to Stoneridge CC, I noticed there were locked gates in place - something I never saw before.


----------



## nononono (Nov 13, 2017)

*How Sad......Did they lock some gates that gave Spola access to a Golf*
*Course where he was stealing property and selling it to Mr Enabler Rat .....?*


----------



## espola (Nov 14, 2017)

Jury duty?  Last Friday I received a summons for Nov 28 downtown.  Yesterday I called the Jury Office to get it changed, but I got lost in phone-robot hell.  So I hung up and made my changes online - it is now scheduled for March 26 in Vista - closer, free parking (or a bus stop right in front of the building), cheap restaurants in walking distance for lunch - much more civilized.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm using this neighborhood for this important subject, better than clogging the professional and dignified discourse the other off topic threads engender.

Note: I've got a rat problem in my car engine space.  Those bastards love the warm safe space at night from owls, hawks, coyotes, cougars, and wherever other carnivores traverse our neighborhood.  

Victor traps work, but I'm left having to fish out the dead carcass and snared trap that inevitably drops down into the tight spaces below the engine block. 

I recently bought an electrocution box.  Fantastic!  Three rats in 4 nights.  The kids ask if I'm a murderer for the countless number of rat kills by Victor and now this electrocution box.  No, I say, I'm a mass murderer.*

*Unfortunately, my "quack" lawyers are now insisting I use asterisks where patently obvious humor is involved, lest anyone that is so dense to think a pejorative insult for a lawyer is the word "quack".  

Now I'm off to my shyster doctor for a flu shot.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 14, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Hey Velveeta Boy.....*
> 
> *You paint a lopsided canvas assvass...*
> *Tell us some stories about filthy Democrats *
> *to even out your stagnant See Saw....*


Sure.  Don't know who started the party.  Jefferson?  But if so, those were very different times, and a review of that would make my long boring posts even longer and more boring. 

Mostly know tidbits of particular eras.  So I'll do my best.  Cuz you're special ...

Democrats dominated the south for decades following the Civil War.  Hating Lincoln and his Republican Party for spearheading the demise of slavery and an entire economic system of the Southern plantation model that generated a pretty profit margin in large measure to the legal status that Blacks were not human but property, thus no need to pay for their services in plantation and other Southern States' industries. 

White Southerners remained loyal Democrats for decades later, racist, separatists. KKK organizations sprung up as society in general started progress toward integration throughout the rest of the country, at a pace far too slow everywhere, but of course completely stagnant in the South. 

FDR masterfully forged a coalition with the Great Depression's ironic help, in building a majority coalition of Northern and Western State Democrats, mainly not racist, or to be a bit more blunt, far less racist than the immovable South on the issue, with the entire lot of white Southern racist Democrats for several common causes, chief among them, FDR's goals of modernizing the country and GETTING  PEOPLE JOBS. 

So Southern Democrats were quite pleased with FDR jobs programs that developed the TVA (google it if you need to) that brought thousands of jobs to white jobless Southern Democrats.  And with it, end to flooding of regions throughout the South, mostly the Tennessee Valley.  (TV...) that produced electricity to many southern communities that lacked such then-modern conveniences. 

Amazingly, and inexplicatedly, this coalition continued into the 50s and 60s, thus Senate and Congress remained in Democratic control for 40 years (Senate briefly switched around 1950ish) but Dems took back power, and their odd coalition of then/liberal version of liberal Northerners like JFK, and Western liberal Wayne Morse, caucused with avowed racists like Richard Russell of Georgia, among others, as civil rights was always a back burner issue until ...

The 1960s!  Civil rights, voting rights, the end of segregated schools, lunch counters, churches, buses, bus station lounges, water fountains got a lot of news.  Nuff said on that gigantic subject  

But a wise Republican politician craftily realized he could garner Southern support and break apart that FDR,Great Depression era coalition. 

Nixon.  And a subject I believe you have a great deal of struggle admitting took place.  The *SOUTHERN STRATEGY*.  Thought I'd give it an "Idiocracy" based "big ass fries" treatment.

In the ensuing 15 years from 1970 through the mid 1980s, the old guard of staunch conservative self-identified from decades earlier "racist" Southern Democrat politicians died off, retired then died off, and the Southern no longer cared about Old Abe's party label, became Republicans as they turned 18 to register, or switched parties.

A few stalwarts remained democrat to the end.  Was it Strom Thurmond?  I'd look it up but I prefer to use my memory of history.

Happy now?  Now two long winded boring recitation commentaries on our two great political parties.  God help us if either became indomitable and we are reduced to a single party system.


----------



## nononono (Nov 14, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> I'm using this neighborhood for this important subject, better than clogging the professional and dignified discourse the other off topic threads engender.
> 
> Note: I've got a rat problem in my car engine space.  Those bastards love the warm safe space at night from owls, hawks, coyotes, cougars, and wherever other carnivores traverse our neighborhood.
> 
> ...



*Shouldn't have mentioned kids.....*

*I really am disappointed with the way you present your self on this forum...*
*I assumed you were just a lout, now you are the Filthy Forum Pig....*

*Squeal Ned Squeal....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sooooo? Ah, the 97% of scientists? College professors? Artist? Composers? Bill Gates? Warren Buffet? . . . but then again your idea of intelligence is obviously quite different then that of most everyone else in the civilized world.



You've left no doubt...congrats!


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 14, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Shouldn't have mentioned kids.....*
> 
> *I really am disappointed with the way you present your self on this forum...*
> *I assumed you were just a lout, now you are the Filthy Forum Pig....*
> ...


I'm disappointed in you, dear boy.  You've still not directly answered to the inculpating evidence against Roy Moore.  The longer you wait, the less GOP stalwarts will be left.  Did Rush really drop off today?   Or simply try to slime Democrats by saying Moore was a Southern Democrat back before the *SOUTHERN STRATEGY* began the movement of white Southern segregationists to switch parties in the early 1970s?  An historical fact you seems incapable of acknowledging even when it's in all Caps, Bolded and size 7 Font is deployed.  Isn't using those features supposed to make whatever is said *TRUE?*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You've left no doubt...congrats!


Absolutely.  Fredo was shmart!  Sarah Palin eventually graduated colleges.  Studied the nation of Africa.  Reads whatever newspapers put in front of her.  Trump has a graduate degree as a MBA from the Wharton School of Business.   Dick Cheney did time.  What, scratch that.

What do college professors and so-called scientists know about anything?  Turtleneck sweaters, that's what!


----------



## espola (Nov 14, 2017)

Who else had one of these as a kid?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 15, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Absolutely.  Fredo was shmart!  Sarah Palin eventually graduated colleges.  Studied the nation of Africa.  Reads whatever newspapers put in front of her.  Trump has a graduate degree as a MBA from the Wharton School of Business.   Dick Cheney did time.  What, scratch that.
> 
> What do college professors and so-called scientists know about anything?  Turtleneck sweaters, that's what!


When a strongman wants to turn a democracy into a dictatorship some of the first things they do is attempt to shut down the media and intellectuals. They first try to plant seeds of mistrust against those entities amongst the people which eventually makes it easier to persecute them.


----------



## nononono (Nov 15, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> I'm disappointed in you, dear boy.  You've still not directly answered to the inculpating evidence against Roy Moore.  The longer you wait, the less GOP stalwarts will be left.  Did Rush really drop off today?   Or simply try to slime Democrats by saying Moore was a Southern Democrat back before the *SOUTHERN STRATEGY* began the movement of white Southern segregationists to switch parties in the early 1970s?  An historical fact you seems incapable of acknowledging even when it's in all Caps, Bolded and size 7 Font is deployed.  Isn't using those features supposed to make whatever is said *TRUE?*


*Please show the evidence Bob - Phil - Bob !*

*And the forgery in the " Yearbook " done in Dec with two *
*different fonts/ink/writing styles does not count.*

*There is no evidence.....*

*All five women should take sworn depositions..*
*That :*

*A. They are telling the Truth. ( Would fall apart right here ! )*
*B. No Money was taken to elicit the slanderous allegations they made.*

*And while the depositions are being taken, the WaPo reporters *
*should also be made to take them ...stating that THEY did not*
*prompt comments in any way with the lure of cash.*
*And Gloria Allred the same....She wouldn't we know that !*


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2017)

http://www.historicmapworks.com/Map/US/31331/Duxbury/Washington+County+1873/Vermont/

1873 map - The B. Corliss on the southernmost road was my great-grandfather, deafened as a side-effect of injuries suffered in the Civil War.  One of the Hoffman girls from up the road was one of his three wives.  Just over the ridge to the south is North Fayston, where my father grew up.


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2017)

espola said:


> http://www.historicmapworks.com/Map/US/31331/Duxbury/Washington+County+1873/Vermont/
> 
> 1873 map - The B. Corliss on the southernmost road was my great-grandfather, deafened as a side-effect of injuries suffered in the Civil War.  One of the Hoffman girls from up the road was one of his three wives.  Just over the ridge to the south is North Fayston, where my father grew up.


And the Fayston map --

http://www.historicmapworks.com/Map/US/31333/Fayston+and+Waitsfield++Irasville/Washington+County+1873/Vermont/

District 4 includes Henry, Marble, Porter, Boyce and Nelson farms, all ancestors and/or cousins.  It is interesting to use these maps in reading through the 1870 and later census sheets published on ancestry.com.  The farm my father grew up on is next to the District 4 school and Cemetery, marked R Richardson.


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2017)

Latest project - redwood light box, with 2 18" LED light bars inside --


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2017)

*So he can wash his pilfered balls at night.....*


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2017)

What a morning - first to the library to turn in a DVD (Mermaids with Cher playing a trampy mom to Winona Ryder, and no one can play a trampy mom better than Cher) and pick up Open Season by Archer Mayor, the first Joe Gunther book. Then I went over to Home Depot to buy a small switch and finally found it at the lower right cubby in the rack, the third time I went down that aisle ("You always find it in the last place you look" I said to the HD employee helping me, in my best imitation of a dopey old man) but got charged twice for it in the self-checkout lane (corrected after I convinced 3 employees what had happened). Off to Salvation Army, who wouldn't accept the rusty old spiral clothes-display (and drying) rack (but they did say they would accept the old propane grill I am bringing them tomorrow). So - I took it down to Quality Recycling, who will take all steel items - they just won't pay for them. Then I got home to find out that my wife had changed our travel plans next week from train to plane (because she has Delta Miles to burn).

I think I need another beer.


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2017)

espola said:


> What a morning - first to the library to turn in a DVD (Mermaids with Cher playing a trampy mom to Winona Ryder, and no one can play a trampy mom better than Cher) and pick up Open Season by Archer Mayor, the first Joe Gunther book. Then I went over to Home Depot to buy a small switch and finally found it at the lower right cubby in the rack, the third time I went down that aisle ("You always find it in the last place you look" I said to the HD employee helping me, in my best imitation of a dopey old man) but got charged twice for it in the self-checkout lane (corrected after I convinced 3 employees what had happened). Off to Salvation Army, who wouldn't accept the rusty old spiral clothes-display (and drying) rack (but they did say they would accept the old propane grill I am bringing them tomorrow). So - I took it down to Quality Recycling, who will take all steel items - they just won't pay for them. Then I got home to find out that my wife had changed our travel plans next week from train to plane (because she has Delta Miles to burn).
> 
> I think I need another beer.



*Not yet......you still need to count those pilfered ( Stolen ) Balls.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 16, 2017)

espola said:


> Latest project - redwood light box, with 2 18" LED light bars inside --


Ever see the scene in "Unforgiven" when Little Bill was building his porch?


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ever see the scene in "Unforgiven" when Little Bill was building his porch?


Not a straight angle in the whole thing.

I'll see you in Hell, William Money.
    Yeah.


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm trying to remember if there is any half-forgotten episode of sexual harassment I perpetrated against a co-worker or friend. I hereby must confess that I harassed my boss's admin assistant so much that I had to marry her.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 16, 2017)

Seems the best existing thread for a foreboding theory. 

My personalized ad banners for defibrillators, walk in baths, chair elevators, NRA camouflage bags, and Depends extra duty (or is it dooty) pant liners are fading out, replaced by calls to become a forum premium member.  

You dudes ain't buying your share of crap to keep this meth den open, or the fuzz is about to close the whole damn operation down with no warning.  Cuz I ain't paying a premium account then having no recourse if Domingo set his shell game up as a Cypriot partnership with a Russian oligarch, and won't release tax returns for me to figure out how I sue to get my $15 dollars back.


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2017)

*You were harassed below deck.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 17, 2017)

espola said:


> Not a straight angle in the whole thing.
> 
> I'll see you in Hell, William Money.
> Yeah.


Muny.
William Muny.


----------



## nononono (Nov 17, 2017)

*Vietnam Introduction:*

During the Vietnam War era, the Pentagon continued to view homosexuality as a “moral defect,” so homosexuals were one of the few groups of able-bodied young men theoretically ineligible for the draft. Anti-war groups even counseled young, straight men to become “hoaxosexuals” as a way of avoiding service. Since working-class and minority draftees were less likely to have student deferments, many pretended to be gay when called up for the draft, but sexuality was only rarely a “deferment” from this war. Enforcement of the ban on gays became strict again only after the war, in the mid-1970s. Ironically, one group of young men and women who didn’t want the military to think that they were homosexuals were gay military personnel proudly serving their country.


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2017)

_"Anybody don't want to get killed, better head on out the back."_


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> _"Anybody don't want to get killed, *better head on out the back*."_


*Is That an Entrance or an Exit ?*


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2017)

I found out that looking old is adequate reason to participate in pre-boarding.


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

espola said:


> I found out that looking old is adequate reason to participate in pre-boarding.



*Does this " Guy " Spola ever stop bragging about being Cheap and Stealing ?*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 22, 2017)

espola said:


> I found out that looking old is adequate reason to participate in pre-boarding.


Good for you.  I'm old, but they see my turban and I get the secondary inspection "random" selection every time.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 22, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Does this " Guy " Spola ever stop bragging about being Cheap and Stealing ?*


Does Trump?


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Does Trump?


*Does " President " Trump What ?*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 22, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Does " President " Trump What ?*


Why would you encourage another alias poster to continue this issue, by asking an almost self-evident question about  Donald Trump's cheapness and penchance for stealing?   Unless you were simply jumping from one account to the other to generate further ridicule of Trump?

But ok.

CHEAP:  Historically documented civil suits by and against him in the thousands, by contractors, subcontractors, material suppliers, architects, engineers, general contractors, et. al., for not paying contractually agreed upon goods and/or services when he was still in the business of building real estate and having then-accepted lines of credit for large bank loans from western banks in the US and Western Europe.  

Gaudy gold faux interior design and furniture to present the illusion of a gold standard to his personal living spaces, most of which is heavily leveraged and for the past decade or more, only Russian and Russian compatriot financial interests (oligarchs) are his family businesses' credit line sources.  [As admitted by Eric Trump]. 

STEAL:  American tax dollars in exorbitant costs crushing the normal Secret Service budget by flying to campaign rallies and making trips within the US only to states he carried in the electoral college.  Unless enough political pressure forces him to go to places he'd not ever go to otherwise, then when there, throw towels at people vetted by his crony staff to ensure no one will break into a protest in his presence.  

Emoluments Clause.  Not placing his businesses into a blind trust and not at least pretending (like LBJ) to have no relationship to the businesses he is continuing to manage.

Profiting from his golf course and hotel businesses with extensive foreign nationals paying him via these businesses, for access and favored personal business relationships. 

Enough.  Let's let a stalwart lifelong, conservative Republican crime investigator and career prosecutor complete his work to see just what level of cheating and stealing Trump's committing, as well as actively obstructing justice in that investigation.


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Why would you encourage another alias poster to continue this issue, by asking an almost self-evident question about  Donald Trump's cheapness and penchance for stealing?   Unless you were simply jumping from one account to the other to generate further ridicule of Trump?
> 
> But ok.
> 
> ...



*Oh My.......Bob - Phil - Bob.*

*You have a disease and it is Bad.*

*CHEAP = Maxine Waters*

*STEAL = Frederica Wilson*


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

*Altered Quote ( To represent the TRUTH ! ) from Bob - Phil - Bob :*

" Enough. Let's let a stalwart lifelong, conservative Republican crime investigator and career prosecutor complete his work to see just what level of cheating and stealing Hillary Rodham Clinton committed, as well as actively obstructing justice in many many ways during past investigations. "


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 22, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Altered Quote ( To represent the TRUTH ! ) from Bob - Phil - Bob :*
> 
> " Enough. Let's let a stalwart lifelong, conservative Republican crime investigator and career prosecutor complete his work to see just what level of cheating and stealing Hillary Rodham Clinton committed, as well as actively obstructing justice in many many ways during past investigations. "


Is it really altering a quote from yourself?   That's known as editing.


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Is it really altering a quote from yourself?   That's known as editing.


*Is " Yourself " you or is it just you.*
*You see you are you all the time even*
*though you stole from me.*

*Fat Bob The Thief.*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 22, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Is " Yourself " you or is it just you.*
> *You see you are you all the time even*
> *though you stole from me.*
> 
> *Fat Bob The Thief.*


He says it didn’t happen, and you know, you have to listen to him also.


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> He says it didn’t happen, and you know, you have to listen to him also.


*Trollin Trollin......just keep them Fat Bob fingas a Trollin....Raw n Denied.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Why would you encourage another alias poster to continue this issue, by asking an almost self-evident question about  Donald Trump's cheapness and penchance for stealing?   Unless you were simply jumping from one account to the other to generate further ridicule of Trump?
> 
> But ok.
> 
> ...


Trump once shorted a group of lawyers half a mil that he hired to defend him in a suit brought against him for shorting a contractor.

http://www.newsweek.com/trump-richest-president-lawyers-pay-636828


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump once shorted a group of lawyers half a mil that he hired to defend him in a suit brought against him for shorting a contractor.
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/trump-richest-president-lawyers-pay-636828


*Based on the very vague article I suspect they fucked up and he wasn't going to pay for shitty work....*


----------



## espola (Nov 24, 2017)

The turkey was so good that I had to get a spoon to serve it - it wouldn't stay on a fork.  My daughter grabbed the drumstick and the bone pulled away with no meat attached.

And my son bought a really expensive bottle of Scotch at BevMo - when he gout outside there was a $40 parking ticket on his car.


----------



## nononono (Nov 24, 2017)

espola said:


> The turkey was so good that I had to get a spoon to serve it - it wouldn't stay on a fork.  My daughter grabbed the drumstick and the bone pulled away with no meat attached.
> 
> And my son bought a really expensive bottle of Scotch at BevMo - when he gout outside there was a $40 parking ticket on his car.


*Your " Born Loser " gift sounds contagious..... *


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 24, 2017)

espola said:


> The turkey was so good that I had to get a spoon to serve it - it wouldn't stay on a fork.  My daughter grabbed the drumstick and the bone pulled away with no meat attached.
> 
> And my son bought a really expensive bottle of Scotch at BevMo - when he gout outside there was a $40 parking ticket on his car.


 "gout".


----------



## nononono (Nov 25, 2017)

*Spola has most likely dealt with it....*


----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2017)

BP 121/70


----------



## nononono (Nov 28, 2017)

espola said:


> BP 121/70


*Only after three glasses of wine....and not stealing golf balls for 24 hours.*


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump once shorted a group of lawyers half a mil that he hired to defend him in a suit brought against him for shorting a contractor.
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/trump-richest-president-lawyers-pay-636828


He is a thief.


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> He is a thief.


*Now that you've taken that platform level you either support your*
*accusation or become a larger Liar than you have already been awarded.*
*Let's see if you can muster up any data to counter a Proven False statement.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> He is a thief.


He represents the worst of what Americans, capitalism and human beings can be.


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He represents the worst of what Americans, capitalism and human beings can be.


And is widely celebrated and embraced for his odious personality traits.


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> And is widely celebrated and embraced for his odious personality traits.


*Yet your Misery, Jealousy and Envy become worse with each passing day.....*


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2017)

espola said:


> BP 121/70


My wife bought a strap-on blood pressure monitor in Sacramento, so we all took turns trying it out.  Everyone was getting horrible numbers - mine was 165/108.  Then we read the directions and tried again - we were all much healthier then.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

espola said:


> My wife bought a strap-on


YIKES.


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2017)

espola said:


> My wife bought a strap-on..... Then I read the directions and tried again.





Sheriff Joe said:


> YIKES.


*You beat me to, but I had to add to it. Just to easy !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> YIKES.


It's not even a question where your mind is at anymore . . . I'm sure your are constantly dealing with viruses.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's not even a question where your mind is at anymore . . . I'm sure your are constantly dealing with viruses.


Lighten up francis.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lighten up francis.


When you get real, I will.


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's not even a question where your mind is at anymore . . . I'm sure your are constantly dealing with viruses.


*Oh No....We know who the " Virus " Carrier is.....Don't we Mr Capt Rat Butt Hurt !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When you get real, I will.


You didn't think it was a little bit funny?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 30, 2017)

Anybody hear the one about the guy whos wife bought him a strap on?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You didn't think it was a little bit funny?


Alright, maybe a little bit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Alright, maybe a little bit.


Great, there may just be some hope for you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anybody hear the one about the guy whos wife bought him a strap on?


Not my wife, is it?


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anybody hear the one about the guy whos wife bought him a strap on?


*Isn't that the guy who " Steals " Balls and washes them ?*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not my wife, is it?


Not as far as you know.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 30, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Isn't that the guy who " Steals " Balls and washes them ?*


Balls get dirty on a golf course, and if espola's strapp'n on, I sure as hell aint the one strapp'n in.


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2017)

*








*

*Al wants to help ...... Spola !*


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2017)

SDG&E just got hit with a PUC decision that they cannot pass on the costs associated with the 2007 Witch Creek fire (started by arcing from power lines swinging in the winds) to their customers. Today they turned off power in the back-country areas as long as the winds keep up, which could be several days.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2017)

espola said:


> SDG&E just got hit with a PUC decision that they cannot pass on the costs associated with the 2007 Witch Creek fire (started by arcing from power lines swinging in the winds) to their customers. Today they turned off power in the back-country areas as long as the winds keep up, which could be several days.


*Classic Liberal solution.....*
*This is the same utility that shutdown a productive Power plant ( San Onofre )*
*because THEIR engineers would NOT accept responsibility for THEIR design*
*engineering that led to the FAILURE of the cooling process and THEY tried to*
*blame it on Mitsubishi....Yep the pattern is quite clear now !*
*When it's their fault ...Fuck over the Customers !!! Nice SDG&E ...just Nice !*


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2017)

I have been watching the progress of the Lilac fire all afternoon - all local TV stations (5-7-8-9-10) are covering it, preempting their regular programming without commercials.  Some of the on-site reporters are clueless (such as calling a water tanker a fuel truck) but at least one of the  channels has had good videos all day.

City of San Diego has called in all off-duty fire personnel and blocked off a street in Kearney Mesa so they will have room for all of them to park.

The fire front is now entering east border of City of Oceanside.  If the wind keeps up, they won't stop it until it gets to the ocean.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 7, 2017)

espola said:


> I have been watching the progress of the Lilac fire all afternoon - all local TV stations (5-7-8-9-10) are covering it, preempting their regular programming without commercials.  Some of the on-site reporters are clueless (such as calling a water tanker a fuel truck) but at least one of the  channels has had good videos all day.
> 
> City of San Diego has called in all off-duty fire personnel and blocked off a street in Kearney Mesa so they will have room for all of them to park.
> 
> The fire front is now entering east border of City of Oceanside.  If the wind keeps up, they won't stop it until it gets to the ocean.


Those of us who have lived through these things know what to do.


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2017)

espola said:


> I have been watching the progress of the Lilac fire all afternoon - all local TV stations (5-7-8-9-10) are covering it, preempting their regular programming without commercials.  Some of the on-site reporters are clueless (such as calling a water tanker a fuel truck) but at least one of the  channels has had good videos all day.
> 
> City of San Diego has called in all off-duty fire personnel and blocked off a street in Kearney Mesa so they will have room for all of them to park.
> 
> The fire front is now entering east border of City of Oceanside.  If the wind keeps up, they won't stop it until it gets to the ocean.


Oceanside mandatory evacuation zones --


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2017)

The wind  has died, so maybe the fire will be controlled today.  

I can't understand how they let the fire into the mobile home park near the source of the fire.  They had brush-clearing crews on the ground nearby, and firetrucks in the complex as it burned.


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2017)

The wind yesterday completely emptied the seed from my bird feeder and dried out the fluid in my hummingbird feeder.


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2017)

*Fill it up .....*


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2017)

Found on this morning's walk around the golf course --


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2017)

QUOTE="espola, post: 146155, member: 3"

Found on this morning's walk around the golf course --







/QUOTE


*Based on your past avowed history on this forum I think you*
*drove it in there and will say the local youth did it while stealing*
*Golf Balls !*
*You're building a case to cover your tracks of theft.....so sad !*


----------



## Nonononono (Dec 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Found on this morning's walk around the golf course --


Pretty sure that's Trump National where the president thought not only does he drive carts onto greens, but thought he could drive on water the same way he believes he walks on water.


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Pretty sure that's Trump National where the president thought not only does he drive carts onto greens, but thought he could drive on water the same way he believes he walks on water.


Oaks North, Red/South Course, just below the 8th tee.  While I was setting up my equipment to get that shot, a course worker stopped and said "The lady had too much cerveza".  I gathered from the piece of equipment he was driving that he was on his way to mow the greens, which is done every day.


----------



## Nonononono (Dec 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Oaks North, Red/South Course, just below the 8th tee.  While I was setting up my equipment to get that shot, a course worker stopped and said "The lady had too much cerveza".  I gathered from the piece of equipment he was driving that he was on his way to mow the greens, which is done every day.


I can see why the worker would mistake Trump for a woman, given his hair, vanity, his fake orange tan or make up, but I didn't realize he was also a drunk.  

But there is video of him driving carts on fairways and greens.  As well as his admitted sexual predator status.   Yes, admitted.  We're not going down that pathway again.  He admitted being a sexual predator on video.  Widely disseminated.  It's now an undisputed statement of fact.  

Soon to be or already included in the civil suit against him for defamation in New York Supreme Court.


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Oaks North, Red/South Course, just below the 8th tee.  While I was setting up my equipment to get that shot, a course worker stopped and said "The lady had too much cerveza".  I gathered from the piece of equipment he was driving that he was on his way to mow the greens, which is done every day.


*Did you ask for permission to take pictures on Private Property ?*

*More Theft....*


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> I can see why the worker would mistake Trump for a woman, given his hair, vanity, his fake orange tan or make up, but I didn't realize he was also a drunk.
> 
> But there is video of him driving carts on fairways and greens.  As well as his admitted sexual predator status.   Yes, admitted.  We're not going down that pathway again.  He admitted being a sexual predator on video.  Widely disseminated.  It's now an undisputed statement of fact.
> 
> Soon to be or already included in the civil suit against him for defamation in New York Supreme Court.


You remember Moe Green - nice Jewish fella, blind in one eye.  He started out with a little golf course maintenance company (Moe Green Mows Greens) and before you knew it he owned half of Las Vegas.


----------



## Nonononono (Dec 11, 2017)

espola said:


> You remember Moe Green - nice Jewish fella, blind in one eye.  He started out with a little golf course maintenance company (Moe Green Mows Greens) and before you knew it he owned half of Las Vegas.


That kid's name was Moe Greene - and the city he invented was Las Vegas. This was a great man - a man of vision and guts. And there isn't even a plaque - or a signpost - or a statue of him in that town! Someone put a bullet through his eye. No one knows who gave the order - when I heard it, I wasn't angry; I knew Moe - I knew he was head-strong, talking loud, saying stupid things. So when he turned up dead - I let it go. And I said to myself, this is the business we've chosen - I didn't ask who gave the order - because it had nothing to do with business!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2017)

espola said:


> The wind  has died, so maybe the fire will be controlled today.
> 
> I can't understand how they let the fire into the mobile home park near the source of the fire.  They had brush-clearing crews on the ground nearby, and firetrucks in the complex as it burned.


Natural disasters always hit trailer parks . . . they are first on the list.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> That kid's name was Moe Greene - and the city he invented was Las Vegas. This was a great man - a man of vision and guts. And there isn't even a plaque - or a signpost - or a statue of him in that town! Someone put a bullet through his eye. No one knows who gave the order - when I heard it, I wasn't angry; I knew Moe - I knew he was head-strong, talking loud, saying stupid things. So when he turned up dead - I let it go. And I said to myself, this is the business we've chosen - I didn't ask who gave the order - because it had nothing to do with business!


No sympathy for the devil; keep that in mind. Buy the ticket, take the ride...and if it occasionally gets a little heavier than what you had in mind, well...maybe chalk it up to forced consciousness expansion: Tune in, freak out, get beaten.

In a closed society where everybody's guilty, the only crime is getting caught. In a world of thieves, the only final sin is stupidity.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> That kid's name was Moe Greene - and the city he invented was Las Vegas. This was a great man - a man of vision and guts. And there isn't even a plaque - or a signpost - or a statue of him in that town! Someone put a bullet through his eye. No one knows who gave the order - when I heard it, I wasn't angry; I knew Moe - I knew he was head-strong, talking loud, saying stupid things. So when he turned up dead - I let it go. And I said to myself, this is the business we've chosen - I didn't ask who gave the order - because it had nothing to do with business!



*Blah...blah...blah....*

*Go take a bath.*


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2017)

Feeling like an auto mechanic today -- for some time the hazard flashers on my old 96 T100 have not worked.  Turn signals work both ways, but the combined hazard function does nothing.  In the past, I  have found internet searches usually turn up some helpful stuff, like a part number, a theoretical discussion, or even a video of how to find and replace the defective par, bit in this case, I found nothing helpful.   So I ordered a Toyota pickup manual from the SD Public Library, and picked it up last night at the RB branch.  

The problem with that manual is that the text is dealing with multiple models (T100, Tacoma, 4Runner) and years (93-98) but it does have separate wiring diagrams and photos for all those types.  Following the text, I took down the lower trim panel below the steering column (4 bolts) and didn't find what I was looking for there.  However, the photos and wiring diagrams showed me where to look, and the accumulated knowledge an symptoms led me to believe that the hazard switch itself might be faulty.  So I cycled it a few times and it started working.

Now I have to decide whether to have a beer before putting all those parts back, or after.


----------



## nononono (Dec 15, 2017)

espola said:


> Feeling like an auto mechanic today -- for some time the hazard flashers on my old 96 T100 have not worked.  Turn signals work both ways, but the combined hazard function does nothing.  In the past, I  have found internet searches usually turn up some helpful stuff, like a part number, a theoretical discussion, or even a video of how to find and replace the defective par, bit in this case, I found nothing helpful.   So I ordered a Toyota pickup manual from the SD Public Library, and picked it up last night at the RB branch.
> 
> The problem with that manual is that the text is dealing with multiple models (T100, Tacoma, 4Runner) and years (93-98) but it does have separate wiring diagrams and photos for all those types.  Following the text, I took down the lower trim panel below the steering column (4 bolts) and didn't find what I was looking for there.  However, the photos and wiring diagrams showed me where to look, and the accumulated knowledge an symptoms led me to believe that the hazard switch itself might be faulty.  So I cycled it a few times and it started working.
> 
> Now I have to decide whether to have a beer before putting all those parts back, or after.


*Leave it to a Professional old man *
*Before you destroy the vehicle.*

*Toyota of Poway*
*13631 Poway Rd, Poway, CA 92064*
*Phone: (858) 486-2900*


----------



## espola (Dec 16, 2017)

I could make this --


----------



## nononono (Dec 16, 2017)

QUOTE="espola, post: 147427, member: 3"

I could make this --







/QUOTE

*" Could " ?*


----------



## nononono (Dec 16, 2017)

*I " Can " Make This !!*


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1991639514311214


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2017)

espola said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1991639514311214


Same people that believe we walked with dinosaurs, that all the worlds animals literally survived the big flood on one vessel, that vaccines are bad/man has nothing to do with climate change (i.e. don't believe scientist).
They don't know or understand science so they are afraid of it and probably make scientists into bogiemen just like they do with immigrants, those of different religious origins, people who look or dress different than them,  progressive thinkers, change of any kind, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Same people that believe we walked with dinosaurs, that all the worlds animals literally survived the big flood on one vessel, that vaccines are bad/man has nothing to do with climate change (i.e. don't believe scientist).
> They don't know or understand science so they are afraid of it and probably make scientists into bogiemen just like they do with immigrants, those of different religious origins, people who look or dress different than them,  progressive thinkers, change of any kind, etc. etc. etc.


"We have a new champion"


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2017)

espola said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1991639514311214


*Democratic Reasoning 101.....*


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2017)

Redwood table for Sacramento kids' apartment balcony


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2017)

*Shothole borers .....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2017)

After my father went into the hospital last year about this time, he saw the handwriting on the wall and directed my brother, his child who lived closest to him and was visiting him every few days, to start sending out the prized family possessions in the Florida house.   One of thedm was this box, which we had acquired full of live chicks when we were raising chickens in the old stable out back of the house, around 1950 or so.


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2017)

Inside the box was the old papier-mache and wood manger scene which had been a gift to my mother from her mother the first Christmas after she was married to my Dad.  It is now in my sister's house in Northern New Hampshire --







Some of the parts have been replaced over the years (my sister confessed to breaking off Joseph's head and then buying a new one years ago) but it is still the same old manger scene in my mind.


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Same people that believe we walked with dinosaurs, that all the worlds animals literally survived the big flood on one vessel, that vaccines are bad/man has nothing to do with climate change (i.e. don't believe scientist).
> They don't know or understand science so they are afraid of it and probably make scientists into bogiemen just like they do with immigrants, those of different religious origins, people who look or dress different than them,  progressive thinkers, change of any kind, etc. etc. etc.


You ok?


----------



## nononono (Dec 22, 2017)

*The snapping of a Rat.....supporting a Party that is now broke *
*financially and intellectually as of Today could be the problem.....*


----------



## espola (Dec 26, 2017)

My take of the problems of USS Fitzgerald collision -
1. CO left the bridge at 2300 in crowded waters and went to his stateroom, not his at-sea cabin.
2. XO and Navigator left the bridge at 2305.
3. The watch crew passed close by several ships without notifying the CO, contrary to his Standing Orders. 
4. The watch crew was unable to establish a radar track on the containership ACX Chrystal.
5. The crew on the bridge were all watching ahead or to port, no one to starboard, the direction toward Chrystal.
6. Since the Chrystal was to starboard of Fitzgerald and on a crossing course, Fitzgerald had the primary burden to avoid collision.
7. Several confusing, contradictory, and unfulfilled orders were issued on the bridge immediately before the collision. 
8. The last action of the Fitzgerald before the collision was a hard turn to port and accelerating the ship speed, apparently hoping to cross the bow of Chrystal. The CO was not called. No collision alarm or General Quarters alarm was given (although General Quarters was sounded after the collision).
9. In my opinion, that last action of the Fitzgerald should have been to turn hard starboard and slow down, sound the collision alarm, and call the CO.

http://s3.amazonaws.com/CHINFO/USS+Fitzgerald+and+USS+John+S+McCain+Collision+Reports.pdf


----------



## nononono (Dec 26, 2017)

espola said:


> My take of the problems of USS Fitzgerald collision -
> 1. CO left the bridge at 2300 in crowded waters and went to his stateroom, not his at-sea cabin.
> 2. XO and Navigator left the bridge at 2305.
> 3. The watch crew passed close by several ships without notifying the CO, contrary to his Standing Orders.
> ...



*Were Democrats in control ?*
*Sure sounds like it !*


----------



## espola (Dec 26, 2017)

My take of the USS McCain collision -
1. The McCain was cruising in crowded waters near Singapore before sunrise. Because of a current running right to left across the course of the ship, the sailor assigned to helm watch was struggling to maintain intended course with rudder and propeller offsets. 
2. The CO in command on the bridge disregarded a suggestion by other officers on the bridge to call the Sea and Anchor detail earlier than scheduled, which would have placed more experienced personnel at each bridge watch station.
3. The CO ordered a control setup with which the bridge watch was not familiar - rudder control was put in control of lee helm watch while helm watch was to maintain control of the throttles. 
2. The lee helm watch did not know or did not notice that the rudder went amidships automatically upon the transfer command to the ship control system.
3. The helm watch did not know or did not notice that the throttles were uncoupled by the transfer command, so he had to control both throttles manually, or directly change to combined control.  Therefore the CO's command to reduce speed was sent only to the port propeller, while the starboard prop continued at its higher-speed setting.
4. As a result of those changes, exacerbated by attempts to recover from what was perceived by the bridge watch as a loss of steering control, the McCain drifted to the left directly in front of MV Alnic.


----------



## nononono (Dec 26, 2017)

*Both ships you've listed it seems were deliberately rammed....yet you are the spokes hole*
*assigned to this site to tell us that two subsequent ships in the United States Navy have incompetent *
*personnel on board and steered/piloted BOTH ship into harms way*
*..... Mr Espola ...of all the asinine shit you post on this forum, this has*
*got to top all of it....*







*USS Fitzgerald Image.*

*




*

*USS McCain Image.*

*




*


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2017)

It is so cold at Yosemite today that the water running over Yosemite Falls is freezing before it hits the bottom.

https://pixelcaster.com/yosemite/webcams/yosfalls.jpg


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 27, 2017)

espola said:


> It is so cold at Yosemite today that the water running over Yosemite Falls is freezing before it hits the bottom.
> 
> https://pixelcaster.com/yosemite/webcams/yosfalls.jpg


Try some co2.


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2017)

*I do believe Spola realized his hypothetical assumptions are worthless......*

*So it was on to the freezing cold waters that shrink.....*


*Ohhhh....Newman...!*


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

Perfect karma would be for the Chargers to lose their division on a tie-breaker, and then lose a wildcard spot on a tie breaker.


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Perfect karma would be for the Chargers to lose their division on a tie-breaker, and then lose a wildcard spot on a tie breaker.



*Close the NFL down......*


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

There is already a yelp page for San Diego recreational pot sellers --

https://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=recreational+marijuana+dispensaries&find_loc=San+Diego,+CA


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2017)

espola said:


> There is already a yelp page for San Diego recreational pot sellers --
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=recreational+marijuana+dispensaries&find_loc=San+Diego,+CA


*Federal Law " Trumps " California's Marijuana Law.....*
*Anyone caught transporting, carrying, possessing even small amounts*
*can and WILL have it confiscated by federal authorities.....while on*
*ANY Federal land or areas adjacent to Federal Land*
*and can be subject to prosecution.... !*


----------



## espola (Jan 1, 2018)

2018 --

Smoke'm if you got'm.


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2018)

Meanwhile, outside California --

https://www.daily-tribune.com/newsx/item/9720-70-arrested-by-cartersville-police-early-sunday-morning


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Meanwhile, outside California --
> 
> https://www.daily-tribune.com/newsx/item/9720-70-arrested-by-cartersville-police-early-sunday-morning



*Only Spola's shit would come up with warnings attached to his links.....*


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2018)

These days, whenever I find myself in an impossible situation because of a poorly written specification, conflicting schedules, or clueless management decisions, I remember that I am retired and this must just be a bad dream, so I wake up, roll over, and go back to sleep.


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2018)

espola said:


> There is already a yelp page for San Diego recreational pot sellers --
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=recreational+marijuana+dispensaries&find_loc=San+Diego,+CA


The "Green Pages" section of the San Diego Reader has shrunk down to a few pages advertising legal pot shops.  No more businesses competing for best prices on 30-day, 6-month, or 1-year "prescriptions".


----------



## nononono (Jan 25, 2018)

espola said:


> These days, whenever I find myself in an impossible situation because of a poorly written specification, conflicting schedules, or clueless management decisions, I remember that I am retired and this must just be a bad dream, so I wake up, roll over, and go back to sleep.


*Psssst......That knock on your door is the local PD, they're going to want to talk to you about those *
*" Balls " in your backyard....it's not a Dream !*
*Just throw em back like a fish.......*


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2018)

I got a facebook notice that the high school in Springfield, Vermont (is there a Springfield in every state?) is on lockdown possibly because of a student-with-gun incident.  To get more info, I checked some of my favorite Vermont news sources.  The biggest news of the day I found there is a proposal by the governor to approve state funding to set up technology to extract phosphorous from dairy farm manure.

I shit you not.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2018)

espola said:


> I got a facebook notice that the high school in Springfield, Vermont (is there a Springfield in every state?) is on lockdown possibly because of a student-with-gun incident.  To get more info, I checked some of my favorite Vermont news sources.  The biggest news of the day I found there is a proposal by the governor to approve state funding to set up technology to extract phosphorous from dairy farm manure.
> 
> I shit you not.




*You should go out back and wash your " Balls "....*



*Mobile System Removes Phosphorus From Manure*

 
 
December 16, 2016 | Posted in Nutrient Management
Source: USDA-Agricultural Research Service
*By Jan Suszkiw, USDA-Agricultural Reserach Service*

A mobile system for removing phosphorus from cow manure may offer dairy farmers greater flexibility in where, when, and how they use the nutrient to fertilize crops.

Manure can be spread onto crop fields as a source of phosphorus, nitrogen, and other nutrients important to plant growth. But applying too much manure can lead to excess phosphorus that ends up in lakes, rivers, ponds, and other water sources, degrading their quality.


The idea behind the Manure Phosphorus Extraction System (MAPHEX) is to remove the phosphorus and concentrate it in a form that's easier to manage, says Clinton Church, an Agricultural Research Service (ARS) environmental chemist at University Park, Pennsylvania—a state that boasts 531,000 milking cows and ranks fifth in the nation in dairy production.

Hauling manure off the farm to new field locations where it can be spread isn't always feasible. For example, "Some farmers with plenty of land may need to drive 20 miles or more to reach some fields. That makes transporting large volumes of manure uneconomical (or impractical), even if the crops there need phosphorus," notes Church, with ARS's Pasture Systems and Watershed Management Research Unit. Transporting concentrated phosphorus from the new treatment method would be far less costly.

Working with Pennsylvania State University collaborators, Church and his ARS colleagues developed and tested MAPHEX as a way farmers could not only "mine" phosphorus from their manure stores, but also market the nutrient as a value-added product.

To do this, the team mounted an auger press, centrifuge, vacuum-filter unit, and other components atop two trailer beds so that the entire system could be driven to a farm and operated onsite, either on a daily or rotational basis depending on the size of the dairy operation.

"In Pennsylvania, there are a lot of small dairy farms with 100 to 150 cows," says Church. "We made the system mobile so that we could service 10 small farms on a 10-day rotational basis." On a larger farm, like one with 2,000 cows, the system could operate over 24 hours, he adds.

MAPHEX works in three stages, each removing progressively smaller fiber particles and other phosphorus-containing solid matter from the manure. In addition, there is a chemical treatment step between the last two stages to convert dissolved phosphorus into a filterable particle. Water extracted from the manure is retained on the farm; it contains most of the manure's nitrogen, making it ideal for "fertigation"—fertilizing crops with irrigation methods.

*MAPHEX works quickly. In about 10 minutes, for example, it can extract 99 percent of the phosphorus from 250 gallons of manure. Additionally, "it removes the odor from the manure, which is a big deal if that manure will be spread next to a town," adds Church.*

The fiber and other phosphorus-containing particles exit the system as concentrated solids, which can then be transported for use on off-farm crop fields or sold to nurseries and other outlets as a plant and soil amendment. Solids from MAPHEX's first treatment stage could also be sold as cow bedding material, offering a lower phosphorus content and a lower risk of the nutrient's environmental escape than the manure solids-based bedding now used. Other possible uses include material for creating biodegradable pots, whose traces of the nutrient can help feed and sustain the plants seeded into them.

The MAPHEX team will begin demonstrating a full-scale version of its patent-pending system on a working dairy farm next spring and welcomes inquiries on its commercial potential.


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2018)

An interesting newsy bit I stumbled on while reading up on cow manure problems -- Governor Scott of Vermont, who is still an active stock car racer at Thunder Road Raceway in Vermont, participated in the NASCAR Hall of Fame induction ceremonies for Ken Squier, a local boy who started out at age 14 doing live race reports from the back of a flatbed truck from that racetrack on his father's radio station, WDEV.  Now, after years as NASCAR's premier race announcer, he owns the track.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2018)

espola said:


> An interesting newsy bit I stumbled on while reading up on cow manure problems -- Governor Scott of Vermont, who is still an active stock car racer at Thunder Road Raceway in Vermont, participated in the NASCAR Hall of Fame induction ceremonies for Ken Squier, a local boy who started out at age 14 doing live race reports from the back of a flatbed truck from that racetrack on his father's radio station, WDEV.  Now, after years as NASCAR's premier race announcer, he owns the track.



*Your point ........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Your point ........*


It's just a cool story you twisted nut case.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's just a cool story you twisted nut case.


*Pretzel Logic straight from the panty goat.*


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Golf ball display rack, ready for staining.  It will hold over 100 balls when filled up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Golf ball display rack, ready for staining.  It will hold over 100 balls when filled up.


You keep collecting those "errant shots" and your gonna have to do something more creative than just a rack . . . good looking rack, crappy looking balls.


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You keep collecting those "errant shots" and your gonna have to do something more creative than just a rack . . . good looking rack, crappy looking balls.


I built the ball rack because the bottom shelf of the tee rack, where I had been displaying the best balls, was overflowing. 

I have a Slazenger 1,  but not a Slazenger 7.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2018)

espola said:


> I built the ball rack because the bottom shelf of the tee rack, where I had been displaying the best balls, was overflowing.
> 
> I have a Slazenger 1,  but not a Slazenger 7.


Hard to find cheap crappy balls like that most places.


----------



## Nonononono (Jan 31, 2018)

espola said:


> I could make this --





nononono said:


> COULD*" ?*


Do you respect wood?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Do you respect wood?


You better explain to him what wood is, I am sure it's been a while.


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2018)

Federal wildlife authorities have officially declared the eastern cougar (known in New England as the catamount) extinct in the USA.  In an odd twist, now that there are no more left, the way is clear for states to attempt to re-introduce similar big cats to the catamount's original range.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Federal wildlife authorities have officially declared the eastern cougar (known in New England as the catamount) extinct in the USA.  In an odd twist, now that there are no more left, the way is clear for states to attempt to re-introduce similar big cats to the catamount's original range.


Plenty of cougars out west.
We call em "mountain lions".

There use to be some right along the coast in San Diego county.
There are a bunch of them in the Warner Springs-Palomar-Mesa Grande zone.


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2018)

Visited this place last summer.  It is literally located 2 miles beyond the end of the paved road.

http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/story/life/food/2018/01/31/hill-farmstead-named-best-brewery-world-fourth-year-row/1084423001/


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Do you respect wood?





Sheriff Joe said:


> You better explain to him what wood is, I am sure it's been a while.


I'm sure your condescending retort was directed against Espola with respect to his "junk"*, but the original inquiry was actually directed at the forum's master angler.  

*Porn Actress Stormy Daniels' reference to having direct knowledge in describing President Donald J. Trump's junk.


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Golf ball display rack, ready for staining.  It will hold over 100 balls when filled up.



*Theif.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You keep collecting those "errant shots" and your gonna have to do something more creative than just a rack . . . good looking rack, crappy looking balls.


*You are complicit.....*

*Those are stolen from the local Golf Course....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 1, 2018)

*P-23 mountain lion killed on Malibu Canyon Road*
The Santa Monica Mountains cougar known as P-23 was found dead near Malibu Canyon Road recently, where she appears to have been struck by a vehicle, according to the National Park Service.

"We've been tracking P-23 since she was just a few weeks old and have documented her dispersal from her mom, establishment of a home range as an adult, and birth to three litters of kittens," said Jeff Sikich, biologist for Santa Monica Mountains National Recreation Area.

"Unfortunately, her life came to an end prematurely due to the challenge of navigating the complex road network in this area," Sikich said.

The mountain lion was 5 1/2 years old and had given birth to at least two offspring more than a year ago.

The activities of P-23, who is the 18th mountain lion known to have been killed on a freeway or road in the region, have been heavily documented by the NPS.

In 2013, she won internet fame when she was photographed on top of a deer on Mulholland Highway






so as not to seem fast and loose:
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-p-23-mountain-lion-killed-20180201-story.html


----------



## espola (Feb 1, 2018)

Both racks finished and in need of sorting --


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Theif.*


Is the socalsunnysoccer Sanitarium's only working internet portal so old it has neither spell check nor auto correct?  Too bad.  These tax cuts aren't going to be sending any funding your way. Sorry Charlie.  

Oh, and you've shown a distinctive pattern of disrespect toward wood.  There are quite a few ring stains on the dayroom tables.  

Finally, are you sure about that retrial of the NJ guy?  I'm seeing very long odds he's getting retried.


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Is the socalsunnysoccer Sanitarium's only working internet portal so old it has neither spell check nor auto correct?  Too bad.  These tax cuts aren't going to be sending any funding your way. Sorry Charlie.
> 
> Oh, and you've shown a distinctive pattern of disrespect toward wood.  There are quite a few ring stains on the dayroom tables.
> 
> Finally, are you sure about that retrial of the NJ guy?  I'm seeing very long odds he's getting retried.


*Wood you like me to remove the Thursday Hooks ?*
*Ring once if Yes....*
*Stain twice if No....*


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2018)

My definition of civil disobedience is not just breaking a law that you consider to be unjust, but also includes the willingness to suffer the consequences - like Thoreau going to jail rather than paying taxes to support the Mexican War, or Dr. King leading marches that he knew would end with him imprisoned and maybe beaten, or this guy, who had to know he was going to be arrested --

https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/02/us/larry-nassar-attack-court/index.html


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2018)

Something you don't see every day --


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Golf ball display rack, ready for staining.  It will hold over 100 balls when filled up.





nononono said:


> *Theif.*


From your obsession over the salvage rights of lost and abandoned sporting goods property, to your lack of respect for wood, you have quite a few deep seeded psychoses that we may attempt to address. 

Is it your lack of knowledge of the Law of Finders that creates your obsession with desiring lost golf balls cluttering up the woods and high grasses that surround fairways that course management and the high paying club members greatly encourage scavengers to clear away for golfers to make less false finds and inadvertedly play a ball in error, costing stroke and distance?

Or are you only concerned with high grade woods?   That low grade wood, such as knotty pine or strand board is not worthy of a coaster?

Wood must be respected.  But it oak, redwood, mahogany, walnut!   Whether it's been crafted into a fine redwood burl coffee table or a presentation display of rotten sun baked broken golf tees and mud smeared fading golf balls.


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> From your obsession over the salvage rights of lost and abandoned sporting goods property, to your lack of respect for wood, you have quite a few deep seeded psychoses that we may attempt to address.
> 
> Is it your lack of knowledge of the Law of Finders that creates your obsession with desiring lost golf balls cluttering up the woods and high grasses that surround fairways that course management and the high paying club members greatly encourage scavengers to clear away for golfers to make less false finds and inadvertedly play a ball in error, costing stroke and distance?
> 
> ...


I'm gathering the material for an old-fashioned wall-mount bottle opener with magnetic cap catcher.

And knotty pine is a nice wood.


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 2, 2018)

espola said:


> And knotty pine is a nice wood.


Of course you respect even knotty pine. You respect wood.


----------



## nononono (Feb 2, 2018)

espola said:


> My definition of civil disobedience is not just breaking a law that you consider to be unjust, but also includes the willingness to suffer the consequences - like Thoreau going to jail rather than paying taxes to support the Mexican War, or Dr. King leading marches that he knew would end with him imprisoned and maybe beaten, or this guy, who had to know he was going to be arrested --
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/02/us/larry-nassar-attack-court/index.html


*Oh well.......He ( Nasser ) is damn lucky those officers followed the Law......*
*I would have done the exact same thing......that's no BS !*
*I'm surprised it didn't happen sooner.....*


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2018)

Spoiler Alert -- Get Out

I am trying to watch all the Best Picture Nominees.  First I got Get Out.  Combination of social commentary, science fiction, and zombies.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Theif.*


What's a "*Theif."?*


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's a "*Theif."?*


An idiot who thinks the ownership of lost golf balls transfers by operation of law from the golfers that abandon their ownership when they give up their search, play the second ball in their pocket, and the lost balls become the property of the course where they were lost.  Followed by courses that jealously guard these balls so their woods and roughs along fairways can potentially have thousands of lost balls from which their future clientele will be so grateful how easy it was to find their future lost balls in the piles of rotting, and sunbaked balls lining these fairways.  

And a moron who can't spell.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> An idiot who thinks the ownership of lost golf balls transfers by operation of law from the golfers that abandon their ownership when they give up their search, play the second ball in their pocket, and the lost balls become the property of the course where they were lost.  Followed by courses that jealously guard these balls so their woods and roughs along fairways can potentially have thousands of lost balls from which their future clientele will be so grateful how easy it was to find their future lost balls in the piles of rotting, and sunbaked balls lining these fairways.
> 
> And a moron who can't spell.


Actually greenskeepers appreciate when lost balls and tees are cleaned up, they are both tough on mower blades.


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually greenskeepers appreciate when lost balls and tees are cleaned up, they are both tough on mower blades.


*" ( Lier ! ) " .... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> *" ( Lier ! ) " .... *


For some reason when you do it I just chuckle and aren't prompted towards the disgusting imagery of bubbling snot, dripping drool and the stench that come from weeks of hyperventilating in an unventilated, tight space.


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For some reason when you do it I just chuckle and aren't prompted towards the disgusting imagery of bubbling snot, dripping drool and the stench that come from weeks of hyperventilating in an unventilated, tight space.


State Mental Hospitals remain underfunded and patients like nononono (the hyperventilating one in unventilated tight spaces, not the cross dressing Japanese anime character, have only 3 minutes a day on the only Apple II still functioning in our day room.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> State Mental Hospitals remain underfunded and patients like nononono (the hyperventilating one in unventilated tight spaces, not the cross dressing Japanese anime character, have only 3 minutes a day on the only Apple II still functioning in our day room.


Are his sheets cleaned or simply burned?


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are his sheets cleaned or simply burned?


There's no funding to replace burned sheets.  So too cleaning them.  But we did arrange for the Ritz Moscow to donate any moist mildewy sheets to us.  nononono is partial to the crustier sets that sporadically arrive.  

Again, the lobotomized nononono, not the Japanese anime cross dresser.  Don't blame us.  It's right there in Wikipedia.


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2018)

*Ain't that sweet.....Bob n Rat settin up a Date to test out Bob's " crusty " sheets...*


*




*


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Ain't that sweet.....Bob n Rat settin up a Date to test out Bob's " crusty " sheets...*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


It took over a year of obfuscation and diversionary tactics, but the evidentiary documentation supporting the Russian Dossier has finally surfaced.  Obstruction of Justice will be the first of many charges.

And I think someone owes another a steak dinner.

Insanity is your best defense.  The MRI of your crainial void should clear you, provided you're lucky enough to be assigned a Democrat appointed Judge.


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It took over a year of obfuscation and diversionary tactics, but the evidentiary documentation supporting the Russian Dossier has finally surfaced.  Obstruction of Justice will be the first of many charges.
> 
> And I think someone owes another a steak dinner.
> 
> Insanity is your best defense.  The MRI of your crainial void should clear you, provided you're lucky enough to be assigned a Democrat appointed Judge.



*You sound like the Main Stream Media.....You Dumb ASB II  !*
*The Truth is clear as a Bell, but you can spin your tale of crap anyway you want.*

*Carter Page is and was NEVER a Russian Spy.*
*Hillary Rodham Clinton financed the DNC.*
*Hillary Rodham Clinton funded the Fusion GPS Fake Russian research.*
*That Fake research was used to obtain a FISA Warrant to further monitor Carter Page.*
*They used the Illegal FISA Warrant to Monitor then candidate Donald J. Trump.*
*That Illegal FISA Warrant was renewed 3 more times under false pretenses to *
*monitor Candidate DJT and then President Donald Trump.*
*Then FBI Director James Comey LIED to the President, telling him he was NOT under*
*surveillance when he had just renewed the Illegal FISA Warrant one week before...*
*I can go on with more facts you stupid Fat Slob....but I don't want to spoil yours and*
*Rat's little rendezvous you have set up for tonight. *

*The bottom Line is you're a LIAR and a Schiff...Oops Shill for the DNC..*
*The Broke DNC.*


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You sound like the Main Stream Media.....You Dumb ASB II  !*
> *The Truth is clear as a Bell, but you can spin your tale of crap anyway you want.*
> 
> *Carter Page is and was NEVER a Russian Spy.*
> ...


Excellent first draft of the exhibits to support your insanity defense.  Your lawyers will need several impeccable psychiatrists to provide the foundational evidence of your insanity. They'll prepare affidavits and that can be among their exhibits supporting your recent rambling incoherent outbursts.  Good luck, nononono.* 

*The crazy one, not the cross dresser.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Excellent first draft of the exhibits to support your insanity defense.  Your lawyers will need several impeccable psychiatrists to provide the foundational evidence of your insanity. They'll prepare affidavits and that can be among their exhibits supporting your recent rambling incoherent outbursts.  Good luck, nononono.*
> 
> *The crazy one, not the cross dresser.


Story of a conservative hero's way out of military service . . . in his own words.

" Then a week before, I stopped going to the bathroom. I did it in my pants. poop, piss the whole shot. My pants got crusted up."

https://www.snopes.com/politics/military/nugent.asp


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Excellent first draft of the exhibits to support your insanity defense.  Your lawyers will need several impeccable psychiatrists to provide the foundational evidence of your insanity. They'll prepare affidavits and that can be among their exhibits supporting your recent rambling incoherent outbursts.  Good luck, nononono.*
> 
> *The crazy one, not the cross dresser.


*Hey .....if you hold still today I won't Rip the hook out backwards.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Story of a conservative hero's way out of military service . . . in his own words.
> 
> " Then a week before, I stopped going to the bathroom. I did it in my pants. poop, piss the whole shot. My pants got crusted up."
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/politics/military/nugent.asp


Conservative American hero.  Proud to stand next the Trump's bone spurs.


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Conservative American hero.  Proud to stand next the Trump's bone spurs.



*You are now displaying the inability to compile sentences due to Lying.....*
*Another sad trait of a Loyal Lying Donkey....*


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually greenskeepers appreciate when lost balls and tees are cleaned up, they are both tough on mower blades.


----------



## nononono (Feb 8, 2018)

Youtube Video's won't work in your " case " .....!


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2018)

Bye-bye, Junior.  Darrell will keep your seat warm --

https://www.politico.com/story/2018/02/08/duncan-hunter-campaign-funds-fbi-397621

Hunter has run up huge legal bills as he tries to avoid a criminal indictment. FEC records show his campaign paid more than $535,000 last year to at least a half-dozen law firms to represent him and his staff in both Washington and California. Lawmakers are allowed to use campaign contributions to cover legal expenses.​
Using campaign money to hire lawyers to defend against charges of misusing campaign money smells like misusing campaign money.


----------



## nononono (Feb 9, 2018)

*Thief....*


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2018)

To celebrate the finish of the sorting onto the ball and tee displays, I looked up the Ben's Mill video and watched it again.

http://www.folkstreams.net/film-detail.php?id=187


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2018)

espola said:


> To celebrate the finish of the sorting onto the ball and tee displays, I looked up the Ben's Mill video and watched it again.
> 
> http://www.folkstreams.net/film-detail.php?id=187


That's the old country . . .


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's the old country . . .


The mill was built over 100 years ago.  The film was made in 1981.  Ben said he came to work there in 1941, probably as a teenaged apprentice, and he passed away over 20 years ago.  The mill building is still there, owned by a non-profit that operates it as a working museum, and earning operating funds by running the mill's cider press in the Fall.


----------



## nononono (Feb 12, 2018)

*To discourage any further theft of Golf Course Property, the facility near his walk has posted *
*signs with pictures warning of the consequences......!*


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *To discourage any further theft of Golf Course Property, the facility near his walk has posted *
> *signs with pictures warning of the consequences......!*


I'm concerned about your continuing obsession with Espola's balls.

Not as much as I admire his respect for wood, but that is neither here nor there.


----------



## nononono (Feb 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I'm concerned about your continuing obsession with Espola's balls.
> 
> Not as much as I admire his respect for wood, but that is neither here nor there.


*Don't be concerned.....*

*You need to address you recent displays of Latent tendencies of coming out.....*
*It's OK, but this is NOT the Forum to bring up such matters......*
*Please go some where else and " Free Yourself ".....I and most likely no one else*
*wants to read about your deep seated desires....*


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2018)

I don't think I have ever had a Red Stripe beer from Jamaica, but I might have to look for a 6-pack after hearing that the breery bought a sled for the Jamaican women's Olympic team after their coach quit and took the sled she had rented with her.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't think I have ever had a Red Stripe beer from Jamaica, but I might have to look for a 6-pack after hearing that the breery bought a sled for the Jamaican women's Olympic team after their coach quit and took the sled she had rented with her.


Red Stripe is mighty good, get some, you've been missing out. That is one part of having to go gluten free that is really tough, no liquid gluten, aka beer. Gluten free beer is OK, but it ain't Red Stripe or Pacifico or Carte Blanca, etc. etc. limited variety with the GK products.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Red Stripe is mighty good, get some, you've been missing out. That is one part of having to go gluten free that is really tough, no liquid gluten, aka beer. Gluten free beer is OK, but it ain't Red Stripe or Pacifico or Carte Blanca, etc. etc. limited variety with the GK products.


Lol.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 16, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't think I have ever had a Red Stripe beer from Jamaica, but I might have to look for a 6-pack after hearing that the breery bought a sled for the Jamaican women's Olympic team after their coach quit and took the sled she had rented with her.


Its average at best.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its average at best.


How do you rate Budweiser?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How do you rate Budweiser?


Below average.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Below average.


Then what would you rate as an exceptional (large distribution) beer?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then what would you rate as an exceptional (large distribution) beer?


In that category, Modelo Especial.


----------



## HBE (Feb 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How do you rate Budweiser?


Crap


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How do you rate Budweiser?


My daughter just got back from visiting a high school buddy in St. Louis, so she got me a Budweiser t-shirt at the Bud brewery tour.

My father passed away a year ago today.  In his memory, I drank no beer except Budweiser (his favorite) until what would have been his 92 birthday in July.  After the ceremony in Vermont, the next day we went here -

http://hillfarmstead.com/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> In that category, Modelo Especial.


I work with a hispanic gentleman, who swears by Modelo . . . me, I thought it was good beer for the price, but nothing too especial.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I work with a hispanic gentleman, who swears by Modelo . . . me, I thought it was good beer for the price, but nothing too especial.


In the category,( lager/pils) large distributor, its at the top imho.


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> In the category,( lager/pils) large distributor, its at the top imho.


"Poor"

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/75/1321/


----------



## nononono (Feb 17, 2018)

espola said:


> "Poor"
> 
> https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/75/1321/



*Poor Thief....*


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2018)

Found one of these today, stuck in the ice plant near the cart path --


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Found one of these today, stuck in the ice plant near the cart path --



*When I find something that is obviously someone else property I do my very best to find a way to return it to the *
*rightful owner.....*

*The smile I have witnessed numerous times is worth it's weight in Gold !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> "Poor"
> 
> https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/75/1321/


Always letting someone else tell what to think.
You're not alone.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Always letting someone else tell what to think.
> You're not alone.


I thought it would be proper to present the people's view.  My personal opinion of Modelo Especial is not that severe - I would drink it if someone gave it to me. I would never order it in a restaurant - even Budweiser is better, and you can get that almost anywhere, even funky little Mexican restaurants.  I usually go for Dos Equis Dark in a Mexican environment.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> I thought it would be proper to present the people's view.  My personal opinion of Modelo Especial is not that severe - I would drink it if someone gave it to me. I would never order it in a restaurant - even Budweiser is better, and you can get that almost anywhere, even funky little Mexican restaurants.  I usually go for Dos Equis Dark in a Mexican environment.


Bohemia with dinner . . . well at least I use to. There's some really bad Mexican beers, Modelo's somewhere in the middle of the pack.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> I thought it would be proper to present the people's view.  My personal opinion of Modelo Especial is not that severe - I would drink it if someone gave it to me. I would never order it in a restaurant - even Budweiser is better, and you can get that almost anywhere, even funky little Mexican restaurants.  I usually go for Dos Equis Dark in a Mexican environment.


Rat gave me very narrow parameters, of which Dos Equis Amber does not apply.
He stated large market lagers.
I like Modelo over Budweiser in that category.
I like 805 better, but that beer is not large market.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2018)

For what it's worth....Modelo is in the top ten served in California bars....


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> For what it's worth....Modelo is in the top ten served in California bars....


Top ten what?  Sales?  Along with Bud, Bud Light, Coors, Coors Light, Miller, Miller Lite?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Top ten what?  Sales?  Along with Bud, Bud Light, Coors, Coors Light, Miller, Miller Lite?


"served".
Read the post, and then reply.

It will make you appear a little more lucid.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "served".
> Read the post, and then reply.
> 
> It will make you appear a little more lucid.


Apparently you didn't get the point of my response.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> For what it's worth....Modelo is in the top ten served in California bars....


Hispanics love that shit.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Top ten what?  Sales?  Along with Bud, Bud Light, Coors, Coors Light, Miller, Miller Lite?








https://www.bevspot.com/2017/09/06/the-7-most-popular-beers-in-california-bars/


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> https://www.bevspot.com/2017/09/06/the-7-most-popular-beers-in-california-bars/


That says it's popular, not that it is any good.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> That says it's popular, not that it is any good.


Hence... "For what it's worth"


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hence... "For what it's worth"


I am surprised there is no Sierra Nevada.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> I am surprised there is no Sierra Nevada.


Perhaps Sierra Nevada is considered a micro brew ...and they are compared with other micro's?
Sierra Nevada brewed in Chico, was there last May when #2 graduated...good stuff.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perhaps Sierra Nevada is considered a micro brew ...and they are compared with other micro's?
> Sierra Nevada brewed in Chico, was there last May when #2 graduated...good stuff.


They sell more beer than Ballast Point.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> They sell more beer than Ballast Point.


I'll drink to that...


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hispanics love that shit.


Really?


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> That says it's popular, not that it is any good.


Your best post ever.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hispanics love that shit.





Multi Sport said:


> Really?


Rat likes to keep everyone in their little box.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Your best post ever.


Its better than Stella imho.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its better than Stella imho.


"Okay"

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/169/449/?ba=hunteraw


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hispanics love that shit.



*Racist...*


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2018)

.....................................


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2018)

................................


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2018)

I have put so many spammers on Ignore lately that I am starting to get nothing but blank pages.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> I have put so many spammers on Ignore lately that I am starting to get nothing but blank pages.


That's what I meant . . .


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

I see the old Newest Neighborhood thread is still here, right in the neighborhood where it was created.

My latest golf-debris project is collecting brightly-colored bits of broken tees to display in a glass jar.  Most of the ones I see are white or natural wood color, so I am only picking up a few of those as background.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

So apparently the spammers are still getting in, they just have slowed down a bit. Has Trump purposely left the back door open for intruders to blunder America in exchange for his credibility? His financial well being? Maybe even the life of himself and his family? . . . I mean with Trump just threatening to expose photos of his bald spot would be enough to make him cave in and give away America.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> I see the old Newest Neighborhood thread is still here, right in the neighborhood where it was created.
> 
> My latest golf-debris project is collecting brightly-colored bits of broken tees to display in a glass jar.  Most of the ones I see are white or natural wood color, so I am only picking up a few of those as background.


I only use wooden tees and when broken I reuse the shortened tee for iron or hybrids off the tee. As I said before, errant ("lost") golf balls, broken tees and any other foreign objects in the grass that the mowers may run over aren't good for the blades. So pick up the plastic tees as well and throw them away . . . or maybe you could start a plastic tee pyramid?


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I only use wooden tees and when broken I reuse the shortened tee for iron or hybrids off the tee. As I said before, errant ("lost") golf balls, broken tees and any other foreign objects in the grass that the mowers may run over aren't good for the blades. So pick up the plastic tees as well and throw them away . . . or maybe you could start a plastic tee pyramid?


Most tees are made from wood in the well-known tee shape, painted white, and of a variety of lengths.  Some of them, however, look like jr-high woodshop projects.  I have also seen ads for metal tees, but I have not found any - perhaps they are too valuable to actually use (o topo valuable to leave behind).  Some tees are promoted as having the least drag on the ball or words to that effect.  I was never a good enough golfer that that would have made any difference.  I have a theory that some tees are made to break when used, thus increasing their sales.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Most tees are made from wood in the well-known tee shape, painted white, and of a variety of lengths.  Some of them, however, look like jr-high woodshop projects.  I have also seen ads for metal tees, but I have not found any - perhaps they are too valuable to actually use (o topo valuable to leave behind).  Some tees are promoted as having the least drag on the ball or words to that effect.  I was never a good enough golfer that that would have made any difference.  I have a theory that some tees are made to break when used, thus increasing their sales.


They were once made with sand by using a small mold. A metal tee would scratch the club face, never heard of them . . . and the "low-drag" usually "feather tees" remind me of a John Daly story. Big John was playing in a pro-am and one of the amateurs asked him for a tip on how to hit the ball farther. Daly told the guy that when teeing up his ball he needed to lean the tee as far forward towards the target as he could without the ball falling off the tee. In amazement the amateur asked how much more distance would he gain by using that technique, to which Daly replied, "About an inch".


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> I see the old Newest Neighborhood thread is still here, right in the neighborhood where it was created.
> 
> My latest golf-debris project is collecting brightly-colored bits of broken tees to display in a glass jar.  Most of the ones I see are white or natural wood color, so I am only picking up a few of those as background.


So, you've expanded your felonious thieft scheme to an even more criminal enterprise that now raises RICO implications.  The destruction of stolen property, and by handling these "tees" to tear off just the portion you desire to steal, you litter golf courses with the vestiges of once proud fully intact tees that golfers never purposefully leave behind tee boxes and thus are never lost or abandoned property.  " THIEF ! "


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

Odd tees --


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Odd tees --


Apart from the simple and perfect design of the traditional Victor rat trap that is composed of a simple flat piece of wood, and wires to form the snap and spring, and my electrocution trap that makes disposal via a chuck of the dead rat out to the open land behind our home, versus the gory unsnaring of the carcass, the unpainted golf tee generally "free" at the starter's window is perfect. 

Long tees are for old men and their Gargantuan Bertha's, otherwise you simply find broken tees near tee boxes on par 3s where you don't want a regular tee three inches into the ground affecting your ability to get under the ball with your nine iron, so as little tee resistance as possible. 

As I think about it.  This might be a crime of yours against golfing humanity.  We want those broken tees at par 3s, goldarmit!   And we don't want to forage ahead of time on earlier par 4s and 5s for these short broken tees when we get to the par 3s. 

We're golfers.  We're either titans of industry, and such distractions go against our ability to negotiate business deals, or we're lawyers, busy trying to get the best plea bargains possible with the prosecutor we're paired with.

Or we're double murderers searching for the real killers hiding in the rough stealing golf balls.  Or we're honoring our campaign promises to practically never leave the White House and dare say, play golf, when the carnage of America needs our undivided attention.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Most of the ones I see are white or natural wood color, so I am only picking up a few of those as background.


So you have no problem leaving trash on the ground? Nice to know...


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2018)

espola said:


> I have put so many spammers on Ignore lately that I am starting to get nothing but blank pages.


*Ignore.........something you do quite well when the TRUTH is in your face !*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Odd tees --


Any pair of blue tinted sunglasses collected in your felonious journeys?  I misplaced my Dr. Strangelove sunglasses.  Can't find them anywhere.


----------



## espola (Mar 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Any pair of blue tinted sunglasses collected in your felonious journeys?  I misplaced my Dr. Strangelove sunglasses.  Can't find them anywhere.


I saw a pair of sunglasses in the Home Depot parking lot the other day.  Unfortunately, they had been crushed to bits by traffic.  I didn't notice if they were blue-tinted.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

The better half had a Modelo Especial in the bottle with dinner last night and said she loved it . . . and no she isn't Hispanic, but the dinner was (at least loosely based on Hispanic recipes).


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Any pair of blue tinted sunglasses collected in your felonious journeys?  I misplaced my Dr. Strangelove sunglasses.  Can't find them anywhere.


*Call Dennis Hof, you left it on the counter. Along with any self respect.*


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2018)

Avalanche Saturday closed most of Mammoth Mountain from about 10:15 AM.  The description given by the MM management was not very helpful, but this picture posted by a skier to Eastern Sierra Forum will be meaningful to those who know the MM layout.  The slide apparently started during ski patrol avalanche control work causing the snow at the top of Climax to break and run down Dry Creek all the way to the bottom of Chair 5.


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2018)

View from top to bottom - Climax down Dry Creek - bottom of 5 is just right and below bottom of picture.


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2018)

Man with 10 perfect balls --


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> View from top to bottom - Climax down Dry Creek - bottom of 5 is just right and below bottom of picture.


I don't ever recall Avalanche control while the resort was open, always in the AM before they opened the lifts. Had some friends up there when it happened..


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I don't ever recall Avalanche control while the resort was open, always in the AM before they opened the lifts. Had some friends up there when it happened..


They had Climax and the slopes below it roped off, but the snow didn't respect the ropes.  I saw the results of a similar out-of-control avy-control effort back in the 80's, when they bombed the Scotty's-Paranoid face during a big wind&snow storm.  The lip came off not as powder but in house-sized blocks that gathered together running down St Anton, failed to make the right turn at the bottom of the gully, climbed the slope and knocked over the top tower of the old slow-double Chair 11.  The lift was out of commission the rest of the season.  We were staying that week in the Mammoth Chalets above and behind MM Inn (still my favorite place ever for a ski week).

Mammoth's first experience with avalanche in open hours in 1968 is covered in Tracks of Passion, a coffee-table book about Dave McCoy and Mammoth, page 168 --

http://www.tracksofpassion.com/content/11skipatrol.pdf


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> They had Climax and the slopes below it roped off, but the snow didn't respect the ropes.  I saw the results of a similar out-of-control avy-control effort back in the 80's, when they bombed the Scotty's-Paranoid face during a big wind&snow storm.  The lip came off not as powder but in house-sized blocks that gathered together running down St Anton, failed to make the right turn at the bottom of the gully, climbed the slope and knocked over the top tower of the old slow-double Chair 11.  The lift was out of commission the rest of the season.  We were staying that week in the Mammoth Chalets above and behind MM Inn (still my favorite place ever for a ski week).
> 
> Mammoth's first experience with avalanche in open hours in 1968 is covered in Tracks of Passion, a coffee-table book about Dave McCoy and Mammoth, page 168 --
> 
> http://www.tracksofpassion.com/content/11skipatrol.pdf


Curious.. was that in 82?


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Curious.. was that in 82?


Not sure - I was thinking sometime between 80 and 90.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Not sure - I was thinking sometime between 80 and 90.


I was there in 82 and recall feeling like I was in a maze trying to find our room. That was also the year of the deadly avalanche at one of the Lake Tahoe resorts...


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

The homeless situation in San Diego is so bad that the County declared a health emergency due to a hepatitis outbreak blamed on unsanitary conditions in the areas known for homeless overnight encampments.  As part of the the City's "Fuck you" campaign* to address the portion of homelessness that is caused by people not being to afford indoor living, the City Council yesterday voted 9-1 to allow a developer to tear down Penasquitos Village next to I-15 in PQ, one of the largest Section 8 Housing projects in SD, and replace it with "working rent" apartments and $500k condos.  

*This is new meme competing with "Deep State" for social prominence.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 6, 2018)

Waiting for this Movie to come out...

http://lortonentertainment.com/projects/warren-miller/


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Waiting for this Movie to come out...
> 
> http://lortonentertainment.com/projects/warren-miller/


Warren Miller's early movies were fun to watch because they focused on people I could believe I knew, or even emulate.  But when his subjects started jumping off cliffs, he lost me.


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> The homeless situation in San Diego is so bad that the County declared a health emergency due to a hepatitis outbreak blamed on unsanitary conditions in the areas known for homeless overnight encampments.  As part of the the City's "Fuck you" campaign* to address the portion of homelessness that is caused by people not being to afford indoor living, the City Council yesterday voted 9-1 to allow a developer to tear down Penasquitos Village next to I-15 in PQ, one of the largest Section 8 Housing projects in SD, and replace it with "working rent" apartments and $500k condos.
> 
> *This is new meme competing with "Deep State" for social prominence.


*Your " Buddy " Filthy Filner's influence carries on........*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Warren Miller's early movies were fun to watch because they focused on people I could believe I knew, or even emulate.  But when his subjects started jumping off cliffs, he lost me.


Odd that you feel that way.  I thought that you changed with the times? You know, out with the old and in with the new kinda thing.

I was a Moguls skier so I enjoyed the bump scenes and clif drops but my favorite scenes were always the bloopers.   A skier getting caught by their fanny pack on a surface lift and dragged up the hill or the pile up on a rope tow is always good for a laugh or two.


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Odd that you feel that way.  I thought that you changed with the times? You know, out with the old and in with the new kinda thing.
> 
> I was a Moguls skier so I enjoyed the bump scenes and clif drops but my favorite scenes were always the bloopers.   A skier getting caught by their fanny pack on a surface lift and dragged up the hill or the pile up on a rope tow is always good for a laugh or two.


I hate bumps, but I have always been pleased that there were those who liked them and thus left good lines for me.  It looks like from the McCoy Station webcam that they groomed out a clear path down Cornice Bowl last night.   In the bad old days, skiers had to jump in as much as 10 feet or wait in line to get through one of the entries previous skiers had cut.  My habit was to make a good turn each way - in Cornice Bowl each turn is easier than the last because of the bowwl shape - then bear right once below the level of the rocks until there was smooth(er) snow all the way down to St. Anton.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> I hate bumps, but I have always been pleased that there were those who liked them and thus left good lines for me.  It looks like from the McCoy Station webcam that they groomed out a clear path down Cornice Bowl last night.   In the bad old days, skiers had to jump in as much as 10 feet or wait in line to get through one of the entries previous skiers had cut.  My habit was to make a good turn each way - in Cornice Bowl each turn is easier than the last because of the bowwl shape - then bear right once below the level of the rocks until there was smooth(er) snow all the way down to St. Anton.


Was never a big fan of the upper runs other then they were steep. Too many skiers would slide down them pushing all the good snow off of the runs. Plus, it always seemed to be crowded with skiers over their head and that made for additional obstacles. 

My favorite runs are off of Ch 22. You can ski great lines under the chair that are all bumps, then when your legs start to fill with lactic acid you can drop into the Avalanche Chutes for some, normally, deep snow. My wife and I would ride the Chair up together then she would go around Lincolns Mountain and we would meet up at the bottom and ride back up again. Good times...


----------



## espola (Mar 7, 2018)

Badly-edited video from go-pro camera of the avalanche at Mammoth Saturday --

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/03/05/girl-survives-avalanche/


----------



## espola (Mar 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Was never a big fan of the upper runs other then they were steep. Too many skiers would slide down them pushing all the good snow off of the runs. Plus, it always seemed to be crowded with skiers over their head and that made for additional obstacles.
> 
> My favorite runs are off of Ch 22. You can ski great lines under the chair that are all bumps, then when your legs start to fill with lactic acid you can drop into the Avalanche Chutes for some, normally, deep snow. My wife and I would ride the Chair up together then she would go around Lincolns Mountain and we would meet up at the bottom and ride back up again. Good times...


If I were constrained to a single lift at MM all day I think it would be 16.  HSQ, good elevation drop, and a broad choice of ways down.  Or, in good weather with no/small lift line, 23 - all ways down from there are good.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 7, 2018)

espola said:


> If I were constrained to a single lift at MM all day I think it would be 16.  HSQ, good elevation drop, and a broad choice of ways down.  Or, in good weather with no/small lift line, 23 - all ways down from there are good.


What are you going to do if your paired on the chair where jumping off is going to be a serious risk of injury, and the other skier is unknown to you, is a married woman of Orthodox Judaism, it's a Friday and the sun is setting?  Huh, Mr. Mammoth Knowitall?


----------



## nononono (Mar 7, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> What are you going to do if your paired on the chair where jumping off is going to be a serious risk of injury, and the other skier is unknown to you, is a married woman of Orthodox Judaism, it's a Friday and the sun is setting?  Huh, Mr. Mammoth Knowitall?



*Bob.....what are you doing ?*
*Spola's a Liberal....You're eating your own.*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Bob.....what are you doing ?*
> *Spola's a Liberal....You're eating your own.*


If you had any self awareness of inside jokes, you'd not bother yourself with conversations that don't involve you.

There's a wealth of viewers who know exactly what my joke post is referencing.  If E is not awaren of it, I know he's intelligent and savvy enough to handle himself just fine.


----------



## nononono (Mar 7, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> If you had any self awareness of inside jokes, you'd not bother yourself with conversations that don't involve you.
> 
> There's a wealth of viewers who know exactly what my joke post is referencing.  If E is not awaren of it, I know he's intelligent and savvy enough to handle himself just fine.


*Bob.....Fat Slob Bob.*
*You're going to tear your " Fish Lips " again by squirming.....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 7, 2018)

espola said:


> If I were constrained to a single lift at MM all day I think it would be 16.  HSQ, good elevation drop, and a broad choice of ways down.  Or, in good weather with no/small lift line, 23 - all ways down from there are good.


Problem with 16 is you have to go down to the base, crowed down there. But you get a great view of the Avalanche Chutes off of 22 as the lift passes right below them.


----------



## espola (Mar 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Problem with 16 is you have to go down to the base, crowed down there. But you get a great view of the Avalanche Chutes off of 22 as the lift passes right below them.


Not midweek, and I avoided weekends whenever possible.  If I'm going that far away it will be for 4-5 days midweek.


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Not midweek, and I avoided weekends whenever possible.  If I'm going that far away it will be for 4-5 days midweek.









*Шерегеш Россия на склонах в середине недели .....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> If you had any self awareness of inside jokes, you'd not bother yourself with conversations that don't involve you.
> 
> There's a wealth of viewers who know exactly what my joke post is referencing.  If E is not awaren of it, I know he's intelligent and savvy enough to handle himself just fine.


*Why does your avatar depict an Image fitting of you ?*
*Only you stole it from a Video bashing " Redneck " MAGA *
*supporters.... Have you had your teeth fixed, last time you*
*were seen in public it was quite embarrassing.....*
*You could eat an apple thru a chain link fence....*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Why does your avatar depict an Image fitting of you ?*
> *Only you stole it from a Video bashing " Redneck " MAGA *
> *supporters.... Have you had your teeth fixed, last time you*
> *were seen in public it was quite embarrassing.....*
> *You could eat an apple thru a chain link fence....*


I thought it time to place a face to what a 4nos nutter typically looks like, but with the added "No" of even more missing tobacco stained teeth, unhinged devotion to David Dennison and all his antics involving prostitutes and porn stars.  Stormy is currently "restrained" from public comment re David Dennison, including "paternity" claims involving him.  

Looks like you'd better get working on the " TRUTH " !!!! ) about any little David Dennison's amongst us.  It's been over a century since a president had a proven love child.  Here though, it's more like a rape victim.  That Dennison!   What a scamp.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Only you stole it from a Video bashing " Redneck " MAGA *
> *supporters..*


Appalling.   MAGA supporters are upstanding, civil, honorable, and well spoken racists you callously call "rednecks".  And there are good people among them as well, on both sides.


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Appalling.   MAGA supporters are upstanding, civil, honorable, and well spoken racists you callously call "rednecks".  And there are good people among them as well, on both sides.



*It was 5:32 pm on a Thursday....sun was setting with hazy yellowish *
*orange hue similar to the stripes on your back.....as I cast out that *
*last line of the evening I spied with my eye a Large Mouth 5no/Tony Clifton *
*Bottom Feeder of the Adam Schiff variety ....You know the ones that *
*have bulging eyes...circling the boat with anticipation of Mueller bait. *
*No such luck...all you get is good ol Velveeta tonight.......*








*Go on .....take a nibble....Go on, git some...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *It was 5:32 pm on a Thursday....sun was setting with hazy yellowish *
> *orange hue similar to the stripes on your back.....as I cast out that *
> *last line of the evening I spied with my eye a Large Mouth 5no/Tony Clifton *
> *Bottom Feeder of the Adam Schiff variety ....You know the ones that *
> ...


I honestly remember using that for bait when i was a kid.
(To catch smelt for bait)


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I honestly remember using that for bait when i was a kid.
> (To catch smelt for bait)



*Best bait as a kid.....*


----------



## espola (Mar 9, 2018)

Now for something entirely different --

http://www.kusi.com/retiring-poway-wrestling-coach-wayne-branstetter-makes-first-visit-kusi/

Over the years, my sons have had three different soccer teammates who excelled on Poway HS wrestling team.  Two of them were tiny little guys who just got beat up  on the soccer field, but who were tough against people their own size - and one of those two made it into the State Meet.  The third was a tough defender and our backup keeper who double-lettered as a Senior, practicing and playing with the soccer team when his wrestling schedule permitted.  He finished 2nd in State (wrestling), losing the Final in OT.  He ended up with a big scholarship (to 3 different schools, as it worked out).  Then there was the little brother of one teammate, who always brought a basketball to his brother's games and practices - he surprised all of us as a wrestler, getting to State Meet and then wrestling in college at USMMA.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Now for something entirely different --
> 
> http://www.kusi.com/retiring-poway-wrestling-coach-wayne-branstetter-makes-first-visit-kusi/
> 
> Over the years, my sons have had three different soccer teammates who excelled on Poway HS wrestling team.  Two of them were tiny little guys who just got beat up  on the soccer field, but who were tough against people their own size - and one of those two made it into the State Meet.  The third was a tough defender and our backup keeper who double-lettered as a Senior, practicing and playing with the soccer team when his wrestling schedule permitted.  He finished 2nd in State (wrestling), losing the Final in OT.  He ended up with a big scholarship (to 3 different schools, as it worked out).  Then there was the little brother of one teammate, who always brought a basketball to his brother's games and practices - he surprised all of us as a wrestler, getting to State Meet and then wrestling in college at USMMA.


The Espola neighborhood thread is for the "no" guys to insult one another.  Not for Espola family history.  Get your threads in order.

And have you any Bernard Maquin White & Black Diamonds Golf Balls limited edition 2007's?  eBay has a sleeve for $24,000.  I'll give you 8 bits for each one you may have.  I'm in a foursome Sunday with three fat cats.  One is actually quite fat, but nobody can say that to his face.  David Dennison.   Not sure what he does.  Also a John Miller and a John Barron.  Media spokesmen for a NYC con man.  Sounded like assholes on the phone.  Also sounded exactly the same.  And curiously, exactly like Donald Trump.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 9, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Шерегеш Россия на склонах в середине недели .....*


I thought Russian babes that ski midweek do so in the nude?  You gotta do better than this.  Even our FLOTUS flies Trump Airlines nude.  Both inside and outside the airframe.


----------



## espola (Mar 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The Espola neighborhood thread is for the "no" guys to insult one another.  Not for Espola family history.  Get your threads in order.
> 
> And have you any Bernard Maquin White & Black Diamonds Golf Balls limited edition 2007's?  eBay has a sleeve for $24,000.  I'll give you 8 bits for each one you may have.  I'm in a foursome Sunday with three fat cats.  One is actually quite fat, but nobody can say that to his face.  David Dennison.   Not sure what he does.  Also a John Miller and a John Barron.  Media spokesmen for a NYC con man.  Sounded like assholes on the phone.  Also sounded exactly the same.  And curiously, exactly like Donald Trump.


I found a white Noodle 1 under a bush at the side of my patio today.  Earlier this week I found a white Wilson Staff 2 in the ice plant in the rockpile landscaping near the fig tree where the mockingbirds are returning to last year's nest site.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I found a white Noodle 1 under a bush at the side of my patio today.  Earlier this week I found a white Wilson Staff 2 in the ice plant in the rockpile landscaping near the fig tree where the mockingbirds are returning to last year's nest site.


Thanks but I'll pass.  Sounds like you're getting Drumpft's mulligans.  You know he plays winter rules all year, and takes unlimited mulligans.  Plus if he's anywhere within 5 feet of the hole, he unilaterally determines its a gimme. 

But a Drumpft mulligan would mean he's visited the most populous state in the country, the subject of deadly wild fires and mudslides while president.  You know, to demonstrate his leadership in empathy and compassion.


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I thought Russian babes that ski midweek do so in the nude?  You gotta do better than this.  Even our FLOTUS flies Trump Airlines nude.  Both inside and outside the airframe.


*Brush what's left of your teeth and gargle....*
*Your breath stinks so bad it's wafting from your posts.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Thanks but I'll pass.  Sounds like you're getting Drumpft's mulligans.  You know he plays winter rules all year, and takes unlimited mulligans.  Plus if he's anywhere within 5 feet of the hole, he unilaterally determines its a gimme.
> 
> But a Drumpft mulligan would mean he's visited the most populous state in the country, the subject of deadly wild fires and mudslides while president.  You know, to demonstrate his leadership in empathy and compassion.


*Damn are you Jealous n Envious of Donald Trump our President.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The Espola neighborhood thread is for the "no" guys to insult one another.  Not for Espola family history.  Get your threads in order.
> 
> And have you any Bernard Maquin White & Black Diamonds Golf Balls limited edition 2007's?  eBay has a sleeve for $24,000.  I'll give you 8 bits for each one you may have.  I'm in a foursome Sunday with three fat cats.  One is actually quite fat, but nobody can say that to his face.  David Dennison.   Not sure what he does.  Also a John Miller and a John Barron.  Media spokesmen for a NYC con man.  Sounded like assholes on the phone.  Also sounded exactly the same.  And curiously, exactly like Donald Trump.



*You really do enjoy the Toy Golfers I sent you......*







*Remember FS Bob....they're just toys....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

AAAAaaaaarrrrrgggh!
Im the THREAD PIRATE and Im tak'n ALL yer threads fer me own!!!!


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Call Dennis Hof, you left it on the counter. Along with any self respect.*


You're right.  You've been so all along.  Almost from the very beginning.  I'm Bob Zmuda.  Dennis and I, along with our dear departed cohort Andy Kaufman are degenerate liberal, Democrat snowflakes.  

It's all true.  Dennis has his Bunny Ranch, and Andy and I were frequent customers.  We three would lament about Reagan, then HW Bush's horrible politics that ignored and tried to outlaw the adult entertainment industry.  

Since Andy's death, Dennis Hof and I are quite close friends, and I'm a frequent guest at his "ranch".  True, dyed in the wool Democrats throwing taxpayer money on problems.  

We both are ardently anti-Trump fanatics.  Insane, really. And quite unhinged about it.  

The fortunate thing is we're both adamant about our hatred of Republicans, conservatives, and especially the Trump train wreck as it destroys our country. 

We vowed neither of us would ever get involved in politics, but if push came to shove, we'd do all we can to stop Trump at any cost.   And that's the TRUTH!!!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You're right.  You've been so all along.  Almost from the very beginning.  I'm Bob Zmuda.  Dennis and I, along with our dear departed cohort Andy Kaufman are degenerate liberal, Democrat snowflakes.
> 
> It's all true.  Dennis has his Bunny Ranch, and Andy and I were frequent customers.  We three would lament about Reagan, then HW Bush's horrible politics that ignored and tried to outlaw the adult entertainment industry.
> 
> ...


Scratching, yawning, burping, and maybe (probably) farting..


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2018)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 179486, member: 2987"

You're right.  You've been so all along.  Almost from the very beginning.  I'm Bob Zmuda.  Dennis and I, along with our dear departed cohort Andy Kaufman are degenerate liberal, Democrat snowflakes. 

It's all true.  Dennis has his Bunny Ranch, and Andy and I were frequent customers.  We three would lament about Reagan, 
*( Dennis is 71 years old. )*
*( Andy Kaufman would be 70 in Jan of 2019 )*
*( Your five years older than Dennis... )*
*( You're also Full of Donkey Spode. )*


then HW Bush's horrible politics that ignored and tried to outlaw the adult entertainment industry. 

Since Andy's death, Dennis Hof and I are quite close friends, and *I'm a frequent guest at his "ranch*".  True, dyed in the wool Democrats throwing taxpayer money on problems. 

We both are ardently anti-Trump fanatics.  Insane, really. And quite unhinged about it. 

The fortunate thing is we're both adamant about our hatred of Republicans, conservatives, and especially the Trump train wreck as it destroys our country.

We vowed neither of us would ever get involved in politics, but if push came to shove, we'd do all we can to stop Trump at any cost.   And that's the TRUTH!!!!


*Buttsauce Bob Lying out his ass again....*

/QUOTE



*You are sooo Full of Shit ...Dennis Hof is a Conservative.*
*Now what Buttsauce Bob......*







* Dennis Hof *
*  @ElectHof  *
Dennis Hof is a successful businessman, 
author & reality TV star of HBO’s award-winning 
“Cathouse.” He's running for State Assembly 
District 36 in rural Nevada

 *Dennis Hof*‏ @*ElectHof*




LAT: "Hof has been actively pursuing the Assembly...*as the anti-establishment candidate in the Trump mold*, as he sees it. And though prostitution is legal in Nye County, it's hard to imagine a candidate more anti-establishment than a brothel owner."


5:28 PM - 13 Mar 2018


----------



## Winston Wolf (Mar 17, 2018)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 179486, member: 2987"
> 
> You're right.  You've been so all along.  Almost from the very beginning.  I'm Bob Zmuda.  Dennis and I, along with our dear departed cohort Andy Kaufman are degenerate liberal, Democrat snowflakes.
> 
> ...


Let me check my notes here, my friend. 

From what I've got so far, you've spent about 6 years on three different forums arguing with an alleged dead comic and/or his buddy, one Bob Zmuda, as I think it is spelled, using a combination of Vaudevillian comic tropes to try and  avoid your own humiliation by this "Bob" fellow's many ways to get under your thin skin, as it were. 

My notes see "FAT BOB", "FAT SLOB BOB", "your buddy Dennis Hof", and a neverending referral to feces, urine, semen, butts, all under the guise of fishing, under the angry act that Zumba and his buddy Hof are crazy ass democrat liberals.  Are my notes accurate so far?  I thought so. 

Now you waste a half hour looking up these people and learn that Hof is actually a Trump supporter, which makes good sense, being in the prostitution business, brothers in arms, know what in mean?  Melania?  Struggling young "model"?  Say no more.  

So Bob ain't Bob after all.  And whoever he is, he's really not the commie lib he wanted you to think he was.  Just a guy catching another guy being a fool typing nonsense on various forums about conspiracies that idiots can dream up that other idiots like you will believe.

Sorry if I've offended you, but I am curt and don't mince words.  I talk fast, drive fast, and work fast.  This new subcontract I've got to annoy you is all dependent on working up your blood pressure as quickly and often as possible.  From my notes, that don't seem like so hard to do.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2018)

QUOTE="nononono, post: 180912, member: 187"


QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 179486, member: 2987"

You're right.  You've been so all along.  Almost from the very beginning.  I'm Bob Zmuda.  Dennis and I, along with our dear departed cohort Andy Kaufman are degenerate liberal, Democrat snowflakes.

It's all true.  Dennis has his Bunny Ranch, and Andy and I were frequent customers.  We three would lament about Reagan,
*( Dennis is 71 years old. )*
*( Andy Kaufman would be 70 in Jan of 2019 )*
*( Your five years older than Dennis... )*
*( You're also Full of Donkey Spode. )*


then HW Bush's horrible politics that ignored and tried to outlaw the adult entertainment industry.

Since Andy's death, Dennis Hof and I are quite close friends, and *I'm a frequent guest at his "ranch*".  True, dyed in the wool Democrats throwing taxpayer money on problems.

We both are ardently anti-Trump fanatics.  Insane, really. And quite unhinged about it.

The fortunate thing is we're both adamant about our hatred of Republicans, conservatives, and especially the Trump train wreck as it destroys our country.

We vowed neither of us would ever get involved in politics, but if push came to shove, we'd do all we can to stop Trump at any cost.   And that's the TRUTH!!!!


*Buttsauce Bob Lying out his ass again....*

/QUOTE



*You are sooo Full of Shit ...Dennis Hof is a Conservative.*
*Now what Buttsauce Bob......*







* Dennis Hof *
*  @ElectHof  *
Dennis Hof is a successful businessman,
author & reality TV star of HBO’s award-winning
“Cathouse.” He's running for State Assembly
District 36 in rural Nevada

 *Dennis Hof*‏ @*ElectHof*




LAT: "Hof has been actively pursuing the Assembly...*as the anti-establishment candidate in the Trump mold*, as he sees it. And though prostitution is legal in Nye County, it's hard to imagine a candidate more anti-establishment than a brothel owner."


5:28 PM - 13 Mar 2018


/QUOTE





QUOTE="Winston Wolf, post: 181050, member: 2701"

Let me check my notes here, my friend.

From what I've got so far, you've spent about 6 years on three different forums arguing with an alleged dead comic and/or his buddy, one Bob Zmuda, as I think it is spelled, using a combination of Vaudevillian comic tropes to try and  avoid your own humiliation by this "Bob" fellow's many ways to get under your thin skin, as it were.

My notes see "FAT BOB", "FAT SLOB BOB", "your buddy Dennis Hof", and a neverending referral to feces, urine, semen, butts, all under the guise of fishing, under the angry act that Zumba and his buddy Hof are crazy ass democrat liberals.  Are my notes accurate so far?  I thought so.

Now you waste a half hour looking up these people and learn that Hof is actually a Trump supporter, which makes good sense, being in the prostitution business, brothers in arms, know what in mean?  Melania?  Struggling young "model"?  Say no more. 

So Bob ain't Bob after all.  And whoever he is, he's really not the commie lib he wanted you to think he was.  Just a guy catching another guy being a fool typing nonsense on various forums about conspiracies that idiots can dream up that other idiots like you will believe.

Sorry if I've offended you, but I am curt and don't mince words.  I talk fast, drive fast, and work fast.  This new subcontract I've got to annoy you is all dependent on working up your blood pressure as quickly and often as possible.  From my notes, that don't seem like so hard to do.

/QUOTE


*Here's a box of tissues for your tears.......*

*




*


*And here's a Band-aid for that festering wound.....*

*




*


----------



## Winston Wolf (Mar 17, 2018)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="nononono, post: 180912, member: 187"
> 
> 
> QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 179486, member: 2987"
> ...


Oh good.  I got the right fella here.  My notes say.   Now wait a moment for my to check. 
....
.....
....
Yes.  Here it is.  "likes to use obfuscation with pictures to avoid any direct answers."   Funny word obfuscation.  Had to look it up.  Avoiding stuff.  Same difference to me.

But I can see your blood pressure's up a tad. So I'm on the mark.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2018)

Winston Wolf said:


> Oh good.  I got the right fella here.  My notes say.   Now wait a moment for my to check.
> ....
> .....
> ....
> ...











*Just relax ......and there we go...Bob bites again !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 17, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Just relax ......and there we go...Bob bites again !*


Catch 'n release.


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2018)

First bus trip today since MTS opened the new freeway-level bus stations in the median of SR15 under El Cajon Blvd and University Ave.  Even though the bus no longer has to pull up to street level and wait for any traffic lights, the printed schedule doesn't show any improvement in time compared to the older schedule.  I saw why - the single lane reserved for buses has a 25 MPH speed limit.


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2018)

*Good old Jerry Brown and his " Bullet " Train......what a fiasco....*


*California's $77 billion 'bullet train to nowhere' faces a murky future as political opposition ramps up*

California's next governor will likely decide the fate of the state's high-speed rail project, and two leading GOP candidates oppose it.
One of the two Democratic front-runners in the race also has real concerns.
A business plan shows the project's baseline cost is $77 billion, up 20 percent from two years ago. Its opening date has been delayed four years, too.
Jeff Daniels | @jeffdanielsca
 Published 12:38 PM ET Mon, 12 March 2018   Updated 7:03 PM ET Mon, 12 March 2018







Rich Pedroncelli | AP
One of the elevated sections of the high-speed rail under construction in Fresno, Calif.

Although it has been dubbed a "bullet train to nowhere," California Gov. Jerry Brown has pushed forward over the years with the state's high-speed rail project. But now the day of reckoning may come sooner than expected for the state's most expensive infrastructure project.

A business plan released Friday by the California High-Speed Rail Authority shows its projected baseline cost is now $77 billion — up 20 percent from two years ago — and it indicated the cost could rise to as high as $98 billion. The opening date for the Los Angeles-to-San Francisco bullet train has also been delayed by at least four years, to 2033.

"It appears that they are finally bringing forth more realistic cost estimates and a more realistic schedule," said Stephen Levy, executive director and senior economist with the Center for Continuing Study of the California Economy, a Menlo Park-based research group. "The whole project remains in doubt as the costs increase and the funding gap increases."

Political uncertainty and opposition to the project have only increased over time. A decade ago, California voters approved Proposition 1A, authorizing nearly $10 billion in bond money for the construction of the high-speed rail system.

Since the 2008 vote, though, the project been plagued by delays and cost overruns, and polls show most California voters want the funds to go for something else other than high-speed rail.

*Tunneling challenges*
The bullet train line's 119-mile Central Valley segment under construction in the less populated area from Madera to north of Bakersfield is scheduled to open by 2022, and the partial route between San Francisco and Bakersfield isn't likely to be operational until 2029, according to the business plan. It said planning work has advanced on the 500-mile corridor between San Francisco and Los Angeles/Anaheim, but indicated the project remains short of financing to complete all the work.

In particular, there's cost and various other challenges posed by the tunneling through the Pacheco Pass, which the business plan termed "the critical link between the Silicon Valley and the Central Valley. This tunnels segment, required to connect San Francisco and Gilroy to the Central Valley, presents challenges in terms of environmental planning, cost, technical complexity, schedule and available funding to complete."

"It's crazy time with this thing," said Pat Bates, the Republican leader in the state Senate. "Every time we get a new report it's more money and more time. It's a boondoggle. At some point you have to pull the plug."

""It's a boondoggle. At some point you have to pull the plug."" -Pat Bates, California state Senate GOP leader
Brown, a Democrat who is ineligible to run for re-election, will leave office in January 2019. Brown's spokesman, Gareth Lacy, said by email: "The governor made his support for high-speed rail very clear in his prepared State of the State address, and that hasn't changed."

In his State of the State address in January, Brown said: "Yes, it costs lots of money but it is still cheaper and more convenient than expanding airports and building new freeways to meet the growing demand. It will be fast, quiet and powered by renewable electricity and last for a hundred years."

In the end, policy experts say the state's next governor will likely decide the fate of the high-speed rail. The state's Democratic-led state legislature also will need to go along with it and overcome likely challenges by labor unions. The California Labor Federation's website touts the project and said the state "cannot afford to abandon high-speed rail now."


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2018)

*Construction jobs*

According to state officials, the high-speed rail project has already created more than 1,500 construction jobs in the Central Valley, from building elevated track structures and performing rail trenching to adding bridge crossings. The labor group estimates there will be thousands of additional jobs created due to the project in future years.

But critics argue that the costs will outweigh the benefits.

"You can imagine a new governor with new priorities will just look at the trade-offs being too high," said Adrian Moore, a policy expert at the Reason Foundation, a Los Angeles-based free-market think tank. "How much are we not investing in the transportation system that people are actually using ... because we're shoveling all this money into high-speed rail. And that's just going to get worse in the coming years. Someone has to be willing to go with public opinion, instead of prevailing wisdom in Sacramento, and kill this thing."

A June 5 primary will decide which two gubernatorial candidates, regardless of party, advance to the general election Nov. 6.

Among the gubernatorial candidates, longtime front-runner Lt. Gov. Gavin Newsom was an early supporter of the 2008 rail bond issue to help finance construction, but the Democrat has since expressed real concerns on the proposed rail plan. A spokesperson for Newsom didn't respond when asked about the new rail authority's business plan.

However, Antonio Villaraigosa, a Democrat and former Los Angeles mayor who as of January was in a virtual tie in the race with Newsom, said in a statement he supports the rail project and claims "unlike others," his position has been consistent.

California Assemblyman Travis Allen and businessman John H. Cox, the two leading Republican candidates for governor, vowed in tweets last week to block the project if elected.

According to the high-speed rail authority, once the Los Angeles-to-San Francisco bullet train is completed it will allow people to travel in just under three hours on the route and at speeds reaching more than 200 miles per hour. Moreover, it said the plan is to eventually extend the system to Sacramento and San Diego, which will result in the high-speed rail system having a total of some 800 miles and as many as two dozen stations.

In the meantime, several executives have exited the California High-Speed Rail Authority in the past year. Jeff Morales, the authority's CEO, left in June, and others soon followed. Morales held the job for about five years.


*Funding uncertainty*

"In this draft plan, we show that our cost estimates have increased and we need greater certainty on funding in order to fully deliver the initial Silicon Valley to Central Valley Line," Brian Kelly, the high-speed rail authority's new CEO, said in a letter accompanying the 114-page business plan.

Kelly was unavailable for interviews for this story.

"Regardless of what this business plan said, the political and funding reality was that they don't really have enough money to build what they want to do — certainly not statewide," said Ethan Elkind, the climate program director at UC Berkeley School of Law and an expert on California transit and rail issues. "Basically they can complete this initial 119-mile segment in the Central Valley, but it will be a bit of a stranded asset until they can connect it at least to the [San Francisco] Bay area."

Added Elkind: "In the interim, they are sort of looking at a fallback option of just basically building a new rail right-of-way that Amtrak could use and benefit from and make some revenue on it. But it's certainly not high-speed rail and it's certainly not connecting the major parts of the state together."

*Lack of private funds*
In addition to the $10 billion in initial bond money state voters approved in 2008, California secured about $3.3 billion in federal stimulus funds in 2009 — and has already burned through about $2.5 billion of that money. Last summer, the state legislature voted to extend California's cap-and-trade program through 2030, but critics say revenue from the greenhouse gas-emissions reduction program still won't be enough to fund the high-speed rail project.

"It is a horrifically, poorly thought-out project from day one," said Jon Coupal, the president of the Howard Jarvis Taxpayers Association, a watchdog group. "The original proposal said a third of the money would come from the bonds, a third from the federal government, and a third from the private sector."

Coupal said the private-sector money "isn't there since no sane investor would ever put money into this thing, and the federal government cut off the spigot a long time ago. So Governor Brown is relying on the cap-and-trade revenue, although that isn't generating enough revenue to keep this thing going."

Similarly, economist Levy believes that, as the high-speed rail project's gap in funding gets bigger and the state moves into a time of more retirements and less job growth, it will become less likely that private funding sources would pick up costs for the bullet train.

That said, Levy thinks that the high-speed rail project has some potential benefits by connecting cheaper housing in the Bakersfield area to the L.A./San Fernando Valley areas as well as more affordable housing along the northern corridor of the system into Silicon Valley.

In fact, Levy believes even the major tech companies would pick up some of their employees' travel cost for using the high-speed rail since it "would be pocket change in terms of their commitment to housing and environment and getting a good workforce."


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

SDGE has a nice webpage where one can track energy use from day to day (and even hour to hour for electricity) usually accurate and complete up through the preceding day. One of the included features is an estimate of what the monthly bill might be, based on current numbers. It used to be pretty accurate, but something has changed. Today's numbers --

You are 14 days into your billing cycle.

Estimated Cost to Date $49.92

Forecasted Bill this Month $52 - $87​
Anyone who has passed 6th-grade arithmetic can see that last number is way off, nothing like the excellent estimates provided in the past.

So I thought I would do SDGE a favor by reporting the problem - then I found another problem. There is a "Chat" page where allegedly anyone can converse with a real person at SDGE. In order to initiate a Chat, one must first enter a name, email address, and phone number - except then I enter a phone number in the phone number block it responds with an alert -- "Only numbers can be used in this field". Fancy that. I tried reformatting the number several ways without success, so I backed up through the webpage and found a phone number I could call. That led to 2 menus with no appropriate options - "representative" - 10 minutes of "Your call is important to us" - then I finally got through and related what I had found to a bored-sounding operator - "Yes we made some changes last week. I will pass this on to our analysts".

She probably thinks I am an old fogey with nothing better to do than complain to the power company.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

nononono said:


>


Will be nice to join the modern world . . . but what do I care, I fly for free.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Will be nice to join the modern world . . . but what do I care, I fly for free.


If they had started with Oceanside to Ontario they would be done with that part by now and making money already.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Preparing my daypack for the Padres game tomorrow, I consulted the Petco Park Entry Policies webpage. 

http://m.padres.mlb.com/ballpark/information/policies

There are a lot of links supposedly to a Prohibited Items page (even in the paragraph labeled "Prohibited Items").  Clicking on any of the tags returns  "page not found".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Will be nice to join the modern world . . . but what do I care, I fly for free.


The modern world...?
What the fuck do you think "flying" is ?
Good lord you're an idiot......


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

I don't think there would be much point to announcing a personal boycott against Starbuck's since I have never actually bought anything there in the last 8 years (at least).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't think there would be much point to announcing a personal boycott against Starbuck's since I have never actually bought anything there in the last 8 years (at least).


I have never even been in or to a starbucks.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have never even been in or to a starbucks.


The first Starbucks I saw was in the Phoenix airport while waiting for a flight back to San Diego sometime in the mid-90's.  A woman in our traveling party ordered something ten words long.  I didn't want to drink coffee right before boarding an airliner so I drank some of the water in my daypack (remember when you could take a bottle of water into an airport?).  

I'm a big fan of 7-11 coffee (or the equivalent at most gas statons).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> The first Starbucks I saw was in the Phoenix airport while waiting for a flight back to San Diego sometime in the mid-90's.  A woman in our traveling party ordered something ten words long.  I didn't want to drink coffee right before boarding an airliner so I drank some of the water in my daypack (remember when you could take a bottle of water into an airport?).
> 
> I'm a big fan of 7-11 coffee (or the equivalent at most gas statons).


If I can't drink it black, no thanks. Not a fan of coffee that needs to be masked with cream and/or sugar.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

Found while walking on Pomerado Road  --

Photographs of the back and front of a Social Security Card
A Promissory Note and Installment Payment Plan for Unpaid Premium in the amount of $250, dated 8/31/17 from Power Bail Bonds Vista - the “Debtor” (that line is blank) agrees to pay within 30 days.
A Receipt for Payment from Power Bail Bonds Vista for $125 dated 9/22/17 with the same name as the SS card.
A letter from OHS San Marcos dated 10/18/17 directing the recipient (same name as above) to enroll in a Wet Reckless Education Program as directed by the court.
A letter from MADD to the same recipient explaining how to enroll in the MADD Victim Impact Panel Class as required by the court, to be completed by 3-29-18.
A form from OHS dated 11-7-17 stating the class required (2 6-hour sessions) and receipt for payment of $257.
A business card from a Bail Bond Agent at Power Bail Bonds.
A Physician’s Statement and Recommendation for medical cannabis valid until 5/20/2018 (and currently unnecessary).

8 documents in search of a novel (or at least a short story).


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> SDGE has a nice webpage where one can track energy use from day to day (and even hour to hour for electricity) usually accurate and complete up through the preceding day. One of the included features is an estimate of what the monthly bill might be, based on current numbers. It used to be pretty accurate, but something has changed. Today's numbers --
> 
> You are 14 days into your billing cycle.
> 
> ...



*Ain't it a Bitch gettin ignored.....Just swallow your medicine.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If I can't drink it black, no thanks. Not a fan of coffee that needs to be masked with cream and/or sugar.


*Find Out What Your Coffee Order 
Reveals About Your Personality

  by Phil Mutz  

*


*Regular Coffee, Black*

" If you are a black coffee drinker, you lead a much more minimalist lifestyle. 
You don’t need splashy clothes or gaudy jewelry. You much prefer a straightforward 
approach in fashion and in life. You tend to be on the quiet side and can sometimes 
be prone to mood swings. But your straightforward nature makes you a friend that 
others want to be around.

Your minimalist coffee order matches your minimalist personality perfectly. 
And with your black coffee in hand, you are ready to start your day free from chaos or nonsense ! "

*Rat's online persona does not fit with the " Black Coffee " description.*

*At all......*


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

https://americanmilitarynews.com/2018/04/breaking-r-lee-ermey-aka-the-gunny-has-passed-away/?utm_campaign=alt&utm_source=popsmoke&utm_medium=facebook

Will be missed --


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

*Take some notes, there's still time to change !*


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

I warned you about those things --


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> SDGE has a nice webpage where one can track energy use from day to day (and even hour to hour for electricity) usually accurate and complete up through the preceding day. One of the included features is an estimate of what the monthly bill might be, based on current numbers. It used to be pretty accurate, but something has changed. Today's numbers --
> 
> You are 14 days into your billing cycle.
> 
> ...


I guess they got it right - April is one of those months when the SDGE bill is marked down because of the California Climate Credit - $33.50 this time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I guess they got it right - April is one of those months when the SDGE bill is marked down because of the California Climate Credit - $33.50 this time.


Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I warned you about those things --


Russian Thistle


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> https://americanmilitarynews.com/2018/04/breaking-r-lee-ermey-aka-the-gunny-has-passed-away/?utm_campaign=alt&utm_source=popsmoke&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> Will be missed --


I named one of my dogs, "Gunny" in his honor.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I named one of my dogs, "Gunny" in his honor.


Since he was an honorary Gunnery Sergeant, you should have named the dog "Honey".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Since he was an honorary Gunnery Sergeant, you should have named the dog "Honey".


Im not calling a dog, "honey".


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2018)

It's April 20.  I know all you wingnuts are celebrating your Furher's birthday, but it is also time for this --

https://www.harbormmcc.com/product/dark-chocolate-bar-100mg/


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 20, 2018)

espola said:


> It's April 20.  I know all you wingnuts are celebrating your Furher's birthday, but it is also time for this --
> 
> https://www.harbormmcc.com/product/dark-chocolate-bar-100mg/


It’s 4/20.  I’m celebrating pot today.  Completely legal now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It’s 4/20.  I’m celebrating pot today.  Completely legal now.


Celebrate "Bitchin Sauce"
Its way better than pot and comes in a variety of flavors.
I swear to God, its the new Crack. (only non-toxic)


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Celebrate "Bitchin Sauce"
> Its way better than pot and comes in a variety of flavors.
> I swear to God, its the new Crack. (only non-toxic)


4/20 is reserved for smoking weed, buddy.  I’ll look into this sauce you speak of, but you have 364 other days to work with.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> 4/20 is reserved for smoking weed, buddy.  I’ll look into this sauce you speak of, but you have 364 other days to work with.


Chipoltle Bitchin Sauce,...mmmmm.
Goes with weed.
My God does it go with weed.
(allegedly)


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

espola said:


> I warned you about those things --



*When run thru a tree limb shredder they compact easy.......*

*You shoulda cleaned out that aqueduct behind you..... *


----------



## espola (Apr 23, 2018)

Street scene in Toronto near the van incident --  

https://www.google.com/maps/@43.7795678,-79.4155545,3a,75y,252.14h,84.16t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sVYLsdWBPJ9vao3A6GSUCdQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Street scene in Toronto near the van incident --
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@43.7795678,-79.4155545,3a,75y,252.14h,84.16t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sVYLsdWBPJ9vao3A6GSUCdQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656




*MUSLIM + ISLAM = TERRORIST*


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2018)

Riveting --

https://soundcloud.com/themorningcall/swa1380-left-engine-failure-april-14th

Whatever she wants.


----------



## nononono (Apr 25, 2018)

*Southwest Pilot of # 1380 has Ovaries of Steel !*


----------



## espola (Apr 28, 2018)

In addition to the cool on-rails repair of a train car, there is also a tumbleweed that makes its way slowly across the scene until it disappears between cuts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 28, 2018)

espola said:


> In addition to the cool on-rails repair of a train car, there is also a tumbleweed that makes its way slowly across the scene until it disappears between cuts.


"Riveting"


----------



## espola (May 2, 2018)

For reasons I don't yet understand, the FDA is proposing a regulation that would require containers of maple syrup and honey to include a line on the nutrition chart appearing on every retail package for "Added Sugar".  No sugar is added during the process of making maple syrup from the natural sap of maple trees - water is removed by boiling in an open pan or in some operations partially by reverse osmosis, and some minerals are removed with a paper filter.  Honey is usually made by crushing or spinning honeycombs and filtering the resultant mash - nothing added.  

The proposed regulation also mentions dried cranberries, which do have some sugar added, because their natural tartness makes them almost inedible unless sweetened to the level of other dried fruits.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

espola said:


> For reasons I don't yet understand, the FDA is proposing a regulation that would require containers of maple syrup and honey to include a line on the nutrition chart appearing on every retail package for "Added Sugar".  No sugar is added during the process of making maple syrup from the natural sap of maple trees - water is removed by boiling in an open pan or in some operations partially by reverse osmosis, and some minerals are removed with a paper filter.  Honey is usually made by crushing or spinning honeycombs and filtering the resultant mash - nothing added.
> 
> The proposed regulation also mentions dried cranberries, which do have some sugar added, because their natural tartness makes them almost inedible unless sweetened to the level of other dried fruits.


Like cherries?


----------



## espola (May 2, 2018)

espola said:


> For reasons I don't yet understand, the FDA is proposing a regulation that would require containers of maple syrup and honey to include a line on the nutrition chart appearing on every retail package for "Added Sugar".  No sugar is added during the process of making maple syrup from the natural sap of maple trees - water is removed by boiling in an open pan or in some operations partially by reverse osmosis, and some minerals are removed with a paper filter.  Honey is usually made by crushing or spinning honeycombs and filtering the resultant mash - nothing added.
> 
> The proposed regulation also mentions dried cranberries, which do have some sugar added, because their natural tartness makes them almost inedible unless sweetened to the level of other dried fruits.


FDA definition of "added sugar" --

Added sugars are either added during
the processing of foods, or are packaged
as such, and include sugars (free, monoand
disaccharides), sugars from syrups
and honey, and sugars from
concentrated fruit or vegetable juices
that are in excess of what would be
expected from the same volume of 100
percent fruit or vegetable juice of the
same type, except that fruit or vegetable
juice concentrated from 100 percent
juices sold to consumers, fruit or
vegetable juice concentrates used
towards the total juice percentage label
declaration under § 101.30 or for Brix
standardization under § 102.33(g)(2) of
this chapter, fruit juice concentrates
which are used to formulate the fruit
component of jellies, jams, or preserves
in accordance with the standard of
identities set forth in §§ 150.140 and
150.160 of this chapter, or the fruit
component of fruit spreads shall not be
labeled as added sugars

Looks like maple syrup and honey are 100% "added sugar".  Is thaat what they meant?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 2, 2018)

espola said:


> FDA definition of "added sugar" --
> 
> Added sugars are either added during
> the processing of foods, or are packaged
> ...


FDA... EPA... typical government agencies


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2018)

espola said:


> FDA definition of "added sugar" --
> 
> Added sugars are either added during
> the processing of foods, or are packaged
> ...


*Have you given up on Golf Ball theft from your " Local " Neighborhood Golf Course.......*


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

Since it is 5/4 --


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

*Tomorrow is better......*

*And it's on a Saturday !*


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Speaking of recycling - Snapple has changed from glass bottles to PET, but it is a hefty bottle - a 16-oz container weighs in at 1.8 ounces.  In the current CRV market, PET fetches $1.24/lb, or $0.0775/oz, so that Snapple bottle for which I paid a 5-cent deposit will get back 14 cents.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Speaking of recycling - Snapple has changed from glass bottles to PET, but it is a hefty bottle - a 16-oz container weighs in at 1.8 ounces.  In the current CRV market, PET fetches $1.24/lb, or $0.0775/oz, so that Snapple bottle for which I paid a 5-cent deposit will get back 14 cents.



*The Golf Ball thief is now going to go heads up with Homeless*
*over their Plastic when left unattended....*
*Spola vs Homeless....*
*Sat Night at 9:00 pm Local San Diego TV.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Speaking of recycling - Snapple has changed from glass bottles to PET, but it is a hefty bottle - a 16-oz container weighs in at 1.8 ounces.  In the current CRV market, PET fetches $1.24/lb, or $0.0775/oz, so that Snapple bottle for which I paid a 5-cent deposit will get back 14 cents.


You could drive your haul to Michigan and really make out.


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You could drive your haul to Michigan and really make out.


Wouldn't make car expenses.


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Wouldn't make car expenses.


*Stolen property across State Lines, next level.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Wouldn't make car expenses.


That's one good thing about wearing diapers. might just save you some stops.


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2018)

It can be done.  Here’s closed circuit tv of the actual Esopla bottle deposit caper.







espola said:


> Wouldn't make car expenses.


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It can be done.  Here’s closed circuit tv of the actual Esopla bottle deposit caper.



*Now that's dumb/stupid.....just plain " Tully's " pump and Dump*
*financially dumb/stupid.......The poor poor #basta quoting *
*Ambulance Chaser is the only one lower than that post.*


----------



## espola (May 24, 2018)

My April trip -

Friday, April 6 - Titan Missile Museum, near Tucson, AZ
Saturday, April 7 - Trinity Nuclear Test Site, Alamagordo, NM
Sunday, April 8 - Los Alamos National Historic Site, NM
Monday, April 9 - Painted Desert/Petrified Forest National Park, AZ
Tuesday, April 10 - Pat Tillman Memorial Bridge (NV-AZ) and National Atomic Testing Museum, Las Vegas, NV

My May trip -

Thursday, May 17 - North Rim of Grand Canyon National Park, AZ (opened for the season May 15) and Pipe Spring National Monument, AZ
Friday, May 18 - Zion National Park and Bryce Canyon National Park, UT
Saturday, May 19 - Arches National Park and Moab History Museum, UT
Monday, May 21 - Yosemite National Park, CA (coming over Tioga Pass the first day the road was open this year).
Thursday, May 24 - Hearst Castle State Monument, CA, and Piedras Blancas Elephant Seal Sanctuary, CA

Details to follow.


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

*Is that the same Spola.....?*


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2018)

I voted (in alphabetical order) -- Democrat, Green, No, Peace and Freedom, Republican, Yes (plus a few that are non-partisan, and a few no votes).


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Gee, if I weren't already married --

http://fox5sandiego.com/2018/06/06/woman-catches-foul-ball-in-her-beer-then-chugs-it/


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Gee, if I weren't already married --
> 
> http://fox5sandiego.com/2018/06/06/woman-catches-foul-ball-in-her-beer-then-chugs-it/


*---You'd be awful lonely.....*


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2018)

Big government move that is pissing off Vermonters -- requiring "added sugar" on labels of maple syrup containers.

https://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/story/news/2018/06/07/fda-mandate-new-sugar-added-label-maple-syrup-criticism/680554002/?utm_postid=d8e60106-387a-4117-a624-9419a5a282df


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Big government move that is pissing off Vermonters -- requiring "added sugar" on labels of maple syrup containers.
> 
> https://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/story/news/2018/06/07/fda-mandate-new-sugar-added-label-maple-syrup-criticism/680554002/?utm_postid=d8e60106-387a-4117-a624-9419a5a282df


Anything on the "Big Government" moves in Cali?
(Mr. Conservative)


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anything on the "Big Government" moves in Cali?
> (Mr. Conservative)


Which one is irritating you today?  Water meters or traffic meters?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Which one is irritating you today?  Water meters or traffic meters?


Just checking the conservative pulse on big government in California.
Anything on the screen?


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2018)

Years ago I was on jury duty, the old fashioned kind where you had to come in every day for a week. One of Anthony Bourdain's books was in the jurors' bookshelf. One thing I still remember from the book was the advice not to order fish in a restaurant on Monday.

From one his TV shows I learned from something he said more or less as an aside about how to reduce the chances of cutting your fingers while slicing or chopping with a knife - roll your fingertips under and guide the knife blade with your knuckles.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Years ago I was on jury duty, the old fashioned kind where you had to come in every day for a week. One of Anthony Bourdain's books was in the jurors' bookshelf. One thing I still remember from the book was the advice not to order fish in a restaurant on Monday.
> 
> From one his TV shows I learned from something he said more or less as an aside about how to reduce the chances of cutting your fingers while slicing or chopping with a knife - roll your fingertips under and guide the knife blade with your knuckles.


I'm gonna miss his show, no one did it like him . . . a bit over the top at times (as if anyone else would EVER be able too get a similar experience with network backing aka $$$$$$$$), but usually fun to watch.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm gonna miss his show, no one did it like him . . . a bit over the top at times (as if anyone else would EVER be able too get a similar experience with network backing aka $$$$$$$$), but usually fun to watch.


The guy was very good at what he did, and his shows were always interesting and entertaining. I grew up in a small family restaurant (Bistro) that he would have loved.
We shared many of the same tastes in food and culture, although he was more of an espola conservative (politically).
RIP Chef Bourdain.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

Because of tunnel repairs on the Union Pacific line up in Oregon, Amtrak's Coast Starlight has been running with a break between Sacramento and northern Oregon bridged by buses.  Yesterday's northbound from LA to Sacramento consisted of only 2 coach cars, one business class, and one lounge/cafe car (plus engine and baggage car).  No dining car, no sleepers.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Because of tunnel repairs on the Union Pacific line up in Oregon, Amtrak's Coast Starlight has been running with a break between Sacramento and northern Oregon bridged by buses.  Yesterday's northbound from LA to Sacramento consisted of only 2 coach cars, one business class, and one lounge/cafe car (plus engine and baggage car).  No dining car, no sleepers.


...and today Amtrak announced they are just dropping the bus idea, so there will be a northern section between Seattle and Eugene and a southern section between Sacramento and LA.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2018)

espola said:


> ...and today Amtrak announced they are just dropping the bus idea, so there will be a northern section between Seattle and Eugene and a southern section between Sacramento and LA.


I have a guy I golf with that works for Amtrak that I complain all the time to about how lame the west coast system is. I have looked at taking the train up the coast with my golf clubs and those routes don't have baggage service. His advice was buy a seat for my clubs? Lame. That and getting to SF is a complete boondoggle . . . good thing I fly for free, but I wish the amtrak routing and service options were better.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have a guy I golf with that works for Amtrak that I complain all the time to about how lame the west coast system is. I have looked at taking the train up the coast with my golf clubs and those routes don't have baggage service. His advice was buy a seat for my clubs? Lame. That and getting to SF is a complete boondoggle . . . good thing I fly for free, but I wish the amtrak routing and service options were better.


San Francisco is served from LA by Coast Starlight (usually upgraded service (reserved seats, Diner Car, view/lounge car with snack service, baggage service) compared to commuter service), with the last segment a bus from Oakland over the bridge to downtown SF.  The guy in the seat next to me was going to SF; he planned to call an Uber for the last leg.  BART is also possible with more options on destinations, but a hassle with anything more than carryons.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2018)

espola said:


> ...and today Amtrak announced they are just dropping the bus idea, so there will be a northern section between Seattle and Eugene and a southern section between Sacramento and LA.


https://www.up.com/customers/announcements/customernews/generalannouncements/CN2018-17.html







Amtrak says Monday's Coast Starlight southern leg (Sacramento to LA) is "Sold Out" (but I already have my ticket).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.up.com/customers/announcements/customernews/generalannouncements/CN2018-17.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the BFD? "Sold Out"?


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2018)

Results of Father's Day sparkling wine test -- 

$10 Korbel Brut
$40 Moet & Chandon Brut
$90 Ruinart Blanc de Blancs

All from BevMo in Sacramento

All wines were poured into distinctive glasses by a friend out of sight out of the judges (myself and my 3 kids).  I couldn't tell much difference, but the others insisted that I make a judgment.  After all four judges submitted their answers by arranging their glasses front to back, the judge told us that all 4 chose the $10 wine as best, and split 2-2 for the other positions.  The judge then joined us in killing off the $90 bottle.


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2018)

Father's Day treats -
3 WC games
3 hours at Crocker Museum (unplanned accident,  third Sunday of the month is pay-what-you-want day (or as the guy at the entrance called it, "Free Sunday" (we put $10 in the donation box)))
Dinner at a perfect Mexican restaurant, Taqueria Maya.  Looks like a recycled Der Weinershcnitzel building.  Food is authentic (down to bottles of Mexican hot sauce on the table that I have never seen before) and good.



Nap followed by family board games.


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Years ago I was on jury duty, the old fashioned kind where you had to come in every day for a week. One of Anthony Bourdain's books was in the jurors' bookshelf. One thing I still remember from the book was the advice not to order fish in a restaurant on Monday.
> 
> From one his TV shows I learned from something he said more or less as an aside about how to reduce the chances of cutting your fingers while slicing or chopping with a knife - roll your fingertips under and guide the knife blade with your knuckles.



*Ha....The Golf Ball Thief now knows to roll his fingers and the source of his*
*sickness on Monday evenings .....*


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Well-placed advertising -- on the stairway leading down from Mankind Cooperative on Miramar Road, there is a school-blackboard-sized ad for the Cajun-style restaurant downstairs, colorfully done and looking like a menu.  

At the top of the board -- "Hungry?  You will be soon!"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Well-placed advertising -- on the stairway leading down from Mankind Cooperative on Miramar Road, there is a school-blackboard-sized ad for the Cajun-style restaurant downstairs, colorfully done and looking like a menu.
> 
> At the top of the board -- "Hungry?  You will be soon!"


Any news on the conservative California legislative front?


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2018)

In 1968 my parents moved to a house that had been first built in 1843 and to which several modifications had been made over the years.  We were told that at one time it was a doctor's office and residence.  We used it as a 5-bedroom, 2-bath house with central hot-water-radiator heating, 2 fireplaces that had been converted to electric heat bulbs that were no longer available on the market, and a big coal-burning stove in the kitchen (for heat and breadmaking).  After they sold it in 1987, the new owner converted it to a 7-bedroom, 3-bath B&B, complete with commercial kitchen and gift shop.  Now my siblings and I are in discussion with a historian who is trying to gather data as the place is being converted to an art museum with space upstairs for a local web-only radio station.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2018)

https://www.museumnext.com/insight/how-museums-can-make-money-without-selling-out/


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

The matron of honor at our wedding in 1988 was an old friend of my wife from her younger days in the Philippines, who, at the time of the wedding, had recently had surgery for brain cancer.  On our first anniversary, we went to San Francisco to visit her - by that time she was low in energy and mostly confined to her home.  We took her 13-year-old daughter out for a day on the town - lunch, baseball game at Candlestick, trip to the beach for sunset, dinner.  The mother passed away less than a year later.

The father of her daughter was involved in Philippine politics, and eventually became Mayor of Tanauan City.  Until this weekend -- 

https://www.philstar.com/other-sections/news-videos/2018/07/02/1829882/video-shows-moment-when-tanauan-mayor-halili-was-shot


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2018)

*Spola the Misery King.....Good God...*


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2018)

Best player on my boys' U8 and U9 teams.  

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1CHBD_enUS738US738&q=Bradley+Klahn&stick=H4sIAAAAAAAAAONgVuLSz9U3SE9LKyhKmsDCCABApaCaEQAAAA&biw=1366&bih=635


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2018)

espola said:


> In the course of troubleshooting an internet problem with the Spectrum phone-helper, she turned me on to a quick minimal no-ads website --
> 
> http://www.purple.com/purple.html
> 
> It's just purple.


This website has been taken over by a mattress company.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

espola said:


> This website has been taken over by a mattress company.


This made me think of you.
I dont know why.


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This made me think of you.
> I dont know why.


After my mother's service a couple of years ago in Vermont, we kids decided we didn't want Dad driving all the way back to Florida alone.  I took the first 2-day shift as co-driver, from my sister's place in New Hampshire to my brother's in Pennsylvania.  The night we shared a hotel room near the Pennsylvania/New York/New Jersey border, he warned about the things that were going to happen to me when I got a little older.  I thanked him but told him the warnings were too late.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

espola said:


> After my mother's service a couple of years ago in Vermont, we kids decided we didn't want Dad driving all the way back to Florida alone.  I took the first 2-day shift as co-driver, from my sister's place in New Hampshire to my brother's in Pennsylvania.  The night we shared a hotel room near the Pennsylvania/New York/New Jersey border, he warned about the things that were going to happen to me when I got a little older.  I thanked him but told him the warnings were too late.


Getting old is tough and not for the faint at heart, but it beats the alternative. I know plenty of people that will never experience it. Some through happenstance, others that took the cowards way out.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Getting old is tough and not for the faint at heart, but it beats the alternative. I know plenty of people that will never experience it. Some through happenstance, others that took the cowards way out.


Well, I still have my hair.

As for the "coward's way out", at some point one's existence becomes no more than a burden to society, family, and self.  I hope I don't get to the point where the power to make sucha decision is taken out of my hands.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Well, I still have my hair.
> 
> As for the "coward's way out", at some point one's existence becomes no more than a burden to society, family, and self.  I hope I don't get to the point where the power to make sucha decision is taken out of my hands.


I'm talking about relatively healthy, young people with lots to live for, despite apparently mental issues . . . well at least none of the ones I know decided to take anyone else with them. Well, with one exception.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

I forget which thread we were talking about getting "Hot Russian women" banners, so I'll post here. Now I have seen some "Meet Mexican women" for some reason, probably lil joe's posts and adds in Japanese. As I'm looking up things in and around Osaka. Not sure I like being spied on by computers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I forget which thread we were talking about getting "Hot Russian women" banners, so I'll post here. Now I have seen some "Meet Mexican women" for some reason, probably lil joe's posts and adds in Japanese. As I'm looking up things in and around Osaka. Not sure I like being spied on by computers.


What are you hiding?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I forget which thread we were talking about getting "Hot Russian women" banners, so I'll post here. Now I have seen some "Meet Mexican women" for some reason, probably lil joe's posts and adds in Japanese. As I'm looking up things in and around Osaka. Not sure I like being spied on by computers.


The ads are based on *your *internet history.
My ads are mostly trailers, tools and appliances.
lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The ads are based on *your *internet history.
> My ads are mostly trailers, tools and appliances.
> lol.


I don't care what color they are, women are women, mostly a pain in the ass.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't care what color they are, women are women, mostly a pain in the ass.


Obvi.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The ads are based on *your *internet history.
> My ads are mostly trailers, tools and appliances.
> lol.


Maybe they think I'm single after seeing I spend more than two minutes in here.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe they think I'm single after seeing I spend more than two minutes in here.


Yeah,....thats the ticket


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe they think I'm single after seeing I spend more than two minutes in here.


Maybe they think you are single after reading one of your babble filled posts.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> In 1968 my parents moved to a house that had been first built in 1843 and to which several modifications had been made over the years.  We were told that at one time it was a doctor's office and residence.  We used it as a 5-bedroom, 2-bath house with central hot-water-radiator heating, 2 fireplaces that had been converted to electric heat bulbs that were no longer available on the market, and a big coal-burning stove in the kitchen (for heat and breadmaking).  After they sold it in 1987, the new owner converted it to a 7-bedroom, 3-bath B&B, complete with commercial kitchen and gift shop.  Now my siblings and I are in discussion with a historian who is trying to gather data as the place is being converted to an art museum with space upstairs for a local web-only radio station.



We made the papers, with the house described as "former Paul and Pauline Henry home" - my parents.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

*Spola Henry....Hmmmmm.*

*A North San Diego County resident.*

*Beware of the Golf Ball Thief....Mr Henry.*
*A friend of Filthy Filner.*


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2018)

Right on schedule --

The passenger-side outside door latch on my 96 Toyota T100 pickup broke on Sunday.  I remembered that I had the same problem with the driver-side latch a while back and after a couple of futile attempts to fix or bypass the break with glue and wire, I bought a replacement part through Amazon and had it installed in an hour or so.  This morning I found the old order on the Amazon website, and was surprised to learn that I had ordered that part exactly 4 years ago to the day - July 17, 2014.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Right on schedule --
> 
> The passenger-side outside door latch on my 96 Toyota T100 pickup broke on Sunday.  I remembered that I had the same problem with the driver-side latch a while back and after a couple of futile attempts to fix or bypass the break with glue and wire, I bought a replacement part through Amazon and had it installed in an hour or so.  This morning I found the old order on the Amazon website, and was surprised to learn that I had ordered that part exactly 4 years ago to the day - July 17, 2014.


Nobody is laughing at you.
I promise.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2018)

Hmmm....

https://nowthisnews.com/videos/weed/university-of-california-san-diego-paying-participants-to-smoke-weed


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 17, 2018)

Anyone here watch paint dry or grass grow?


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

Comic-Con was not formally open yet yesterday afternoon, but even so I was accosted by a quasi-religious group in the Gaslamp area handing out leaflets and chanting to "Save Godzilla".


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

She must have been stoned --

https://www.tulsaworld.com/news/state/health-department-s-top-attorney-sent-threats-to-herself-regarding/article_cc17986d-98fd-5b44-ac50-c647ed371f15.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> She must have been stoned --
> 
> https://www.tulsaworld.com/news/state/health-department-s-top-attorney-sent-threats-to-herself-regarding/article_cc17986d-98fd-5b44-ac50-c647ed371f15.html


Stoned or stupid, better to plead the former, it wears off, stupid stays.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stoned or stupid, better to plead the former, it wears off, stupid stays.


So you're not stoned, huh?


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Perhaps a side-effect of aluminum tariffs?  Today at the recycling center the rate for CRV aluminum cans is $1.90/lb, the highest I have ever seen.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Perhaps a side-effect of aluminum tariffs?  Today at the recycling center the rate for CRV aluminum cans is $1.90/lb, the highest I have ever seen.


Should have put that in the, "Thank You Mr. Trump" thread.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Should have put that in the, "Thank You Mr. Trump" thread.


The typical aluminum can is 0.55 to 0.6 ounces, so the 5c deposit will return 1c to 2c "profit" as fast as I can empty them.


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2018)

So why are they singing O Canada before the NASCAR race?


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stoned or stupid, better to plead the former, it wears off, stupid stays.


*Your latter is well documented.......*


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Pardon the mixed metaphor, but my tongue's heart is broken.

https://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/story/money/2018/07/25/necco-wafers-return-dust-new-owner-shutters-mass-factory/834039002/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

I cant believe i clicked on this thread.
I know where the door is,
I'll let myself out, thanks.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I cant believe i clicked on this thread.
> I know where the door is,
> I'll let myself out, thanks.


I know you need some place to vent.  I'm a giver.


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Pardon the mixed metaphor, but my tongue's heart is broken.
> 
> https://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/story/money/2018/07/25/necco-wafers-return-dust-new-owner-shutters-mass-factory/834039002/




Pervert.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

nononono said:


> Pervert.


Sometimes your complete lack of sense or grasp of reality is quite amusing. Like your hero Trump normal everyday things others find mundane intrigue you as if you'd never heard of them before.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sometimes your complete lack of sense or grasp of reality is quite amusing. Like your hero Trump normal everyday things others find mundane intrigue you as if you'd never heard of them before.



*Hmmmmm.....did I call you a pervert ...No !*

*You don't seem the type...*

*A dumbass....Yes. *

*Leave the golf ball stealing perverted old man to*
*his own demise...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hmmmmm.....did I call you a pervert ...No !*
> 
> *You don't seem the type...*
> 
> ...


What is perverted about liking sweets?


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is perverted about liking sweets?


*Tweets....what kind ?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Tweets....what kind ?*


Seems you relish your own stupidity, enjoy.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2018)

Year-old article on lift improvements at Mammoth.

https://liftblog.com/2017/07/10/mapping-mammoths-next-new-lifts/


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you relish your own stupidity, enjoy.


*Reach deep into the trash heap and you just might find *
*a more relevant Democratic retort.... *


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2018)

Whoever it was that cautioned me against regular use of naproxen was on the money, but different money.  I laid off for a while and a certain distressing digestive symptom went away, but then came back when I restarted the drug.  I'm off it for now, using a more natural painkiller when needed.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2018)

Can't wait to hear the rest of this story --

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/military/sd-me-seal-attack-20180724-story.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Can't wait to hear the rest of this story --
> 
> http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/military/sd-me-seal-attack-20180724-story.html


The revolution has begun, it's a pre-emptive strike against future, potential, possible deep state operatives, that may have been training for an attempt to protect the secrets of the ultra elite . . . or they may try to root out 17 and assassinate him!

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/skbaer/qanon-believer-arrested-hoover-dam


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The revolution has begun, it's a pre-emptive strike against future, potential, possible deep state operatives, that may have been training for an attempt to protect the secrets of the ultra elite . . . or they may try to root out 17 and assassinate him!
> 
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/skbaer/qanon-believer-arrested-hoover-dam



Fake News.......


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2018)

I have  been getting those calls --

https://americanmilitarynews.com/2018/08/chinese-messages-take-over-intercom-and-phones-at-us-government-offices/?utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=alt&utm_source=popsmoke

It's nice to know what they mean --“you have a package from Amazon at the Chinese Embassy, press 1 for more details” 

I recall the time when I worked in a factory when they had a paging system installed.  Anyone could punch in a short code number on their phone and then make a PA message to the whole place.  The system was upgraded when it became apparent that it was too easy to misdial the code by accident and end up serenading the whole factory with a series of dial tones, followed by mumbled curses and hangup noises.  Some pranksters (software engineers, I suspect) learned to patch in whole DTMF songs like "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star".


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> I have  been getting those calls --
> 
> https://americanmilitarynews.com/2018/08/chinese-messages-take-over-intercom-and-phones-at-us-government-offices/?utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=alt&utm_source=popsmoke
> 
> ...



*We hear " Twinkle Twinkle Little Star "*

*You hear " Twinkle Twinkle Little Thief "*

*Twinkle, twinkle, little thief,*
*How I wonder what lets you sleep!*
*Up before dawn he spies them with his eye,*
*Like a crook he grabs them on the fly.*

*When the owners see they are gone,*
*When they know something is wrong*
*Then you show your little face,*
*Twinkle, twinkle, throughout the place.*

*Then the crook moves to the park*
*Knowing he can steal after dark*
*He can see the precious items as he walks slow,*
*If the lighting will twinkle with a glow.*

*In the dark blue night he creeps,*
*And often through pleated curtains he peeps,*
*For you should never shut your eye*
*When that thief wanders under the darkened sky.*

*As you play upon that precious course*
*Watch out for the thief who steals without remorse*
*Though we know not who you are,*
*Twinkle, twinkle little thief steals under the darkened star.*


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


>


What's this doing here?  I thought I put it away somewhere for future reference.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

The Amazon ad algorithm is working in an intriguing way lately -- the three book titles it has been pitching to me all day are From Russia With Love, Off Topic, and Hard Time (Joe Arpaio's book).


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Hoist on their own petard? -- Monsanto has been making a lot of enemies the last few years for suing farmers that they claim are violating their patent on Roundup-ready seeds by replanting the seeds instead of just selling them as crops and agricultural service companies for assisting the farmers in preparing the seeds for planting.  The Monsanto patent is for plants that allow the farmer to spray Roundup weedkiller directly on the growing plants since they have a GMO-implanted ability to survive the treatment. 

https://www.sandiegopersonalinjuryattorney.pro/round-up-lawsuits.html


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2018)

What I posted today on Facebook --

Is kendo the name of the Japanese martial art of stick-fighting? I might need to sign up for a course.

Today a young street entrepreneur grabbed cash out of my hand, and when I grabbed the pack off his bicycle handlebars in return, he whacked me in the side of the head hard enough to knock my hat off. I responded with my cane to the side of his head. I blocked his next attempt with my left arm (I have a little bruise to show for it) and caned him in the head again. I was also able to poke a few items away from him with the cane - I think it was a set of headphones and a phone charger cable - I didn't look, but just threw it over the parking lot fence.

Then he took off running down the street. No point to chasing him, but I did shout - "When you get busted tell your cellmates you ran away from an old man with a cane!"


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2018)

espola said:


> What I posted today on Facebook --
> 
> Is kendo the name of the Japanese martial art of stick-fighting? I might need to sign up for a course.
> 
> ...


My brother responded with this --


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Whoever it was that cautioned me against regular use of naproxen was on the money, but different money.  I laid off for a while and a certain distressing digestive symptom went away, but then came back when I restarted the drug.  I'm off it for now, using a more natural painkiller when needed.


Dont mention it.
ima giver.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sometimes your complete lack of sense or grasp of reality is quite amusing. Like your hero Trump normal everyday things others find mundane intrigue you as if you'd never heard of them before.


Pffftttt....priceless... amusing... just plain Ducky


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2018)

When I went to the local branch police station today in PQ to discuss my police report, the officer working the front desk told me that there are senior citizen groups that tech cane-based self-defense techniques. I don't know whether to take him seriously or not.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 16, 2018)

espola said:


> When I went to the local branch police station today in PQ to discuss my police report, the officer working the front desk told me that there are senior citizen groups that tech cane-based self-defense techniques. I don't know whether to take him seriously or not.


Did you find it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2018)

espola said:


> When I went to the local branch police station today in PQ to discuss my police report, the officer working the front desk told me that there are senior citizen groups that tech cane-based self-defense techniques. I don't know whether to take him seriously or not.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 16, 2018)

espola said:


> When I went to the local branch police station today in PQ to discuss my police report, the officer working the front desk told me that there are senior citizen groups that tech cane-based self-defense techniques. I don't know whether to take him seriously or not.


Remember when I told you to stay away from naproxin?
Bout time you start paying attention.
Wise ass like you needs all the help you can get.


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


I don't use a cane for walking, just getting up, so my cane hand (right hand) is free if I am standing up. 

He was straddling a bicycle because he tried to ride away until I bumped the bike into the black metal trolley safety railing

https://www.google.com/maps/@32.7081282,-117.1537344,3a,37.5y,185.98h,88.94t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s3iKhJ8ISijVXZ7iKp-pppQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192

He ended up with one leg over the bike frame and the other on the ground holding up his weight, with his body leaning against the railing.  I wasn't going to let the bicycle forward, and he wasn't in a good position to go backward so he was trying to get me out of the way.  

His left hand was busy holding a pack or bag under his left armpit. He was punching at me with his right. His first blow to my left ear I didn't see coming, and it knocked off my hat.  After I bent down to pick up the hat, as I rose up I came up with the cane in a one-handed baseball swing and caught him in the left temple or ear as hard as I could.  He swung again and I blocked it with my left arm (scrapes and bruises today).  I was poking him in the chest with my cane to keep him away and trying to push things out of his bag or get the cords around his neck. The third swing (the third I was aware of anyway) I ducked and he just caught my glasses and the bill of my cap.  When I bent down to pick them up, I brought the cane up the same way as before and hit him in the same place.

By then he was ready to give up the bike, so he vaulted over the front wheel with both his bags, running faster than I could hope to chase.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 16, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't use a cane for walking, just getting up, so my cane hand (right hand) is free if I am standing up.
> 
> He was straddling a bicycle because he tried to ride away until I bumped the bike into the black metal trolley safety railing
> 
> ...


Antifa guy?


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Antifa guy?


Independent businessman.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Independent businessman.


You probably had it coming.
The cane defense workshop is probably a good idea for you.
Maybe your funniest post ever.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Independent businessman.


Steel workers union....


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2018)

President Russell M. Nelson has requested that people stop calling his people "Mormons', and use instead "members of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints."

No word yet on a possible new name for the Book of Mormon.


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Fact (Aug 17, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't use a cane for walking, just getting up, so my cane hand (right hand) is free if I am standing up.
> 
> He was straddling a bicycle because he tried to ride away until I bumped the bike into the black metal trolley safety railing
> 
> ...


Just got home from a long week.  Thanks for the amusement, I almost peed in my pants.


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2018)

Fact said:


> Just got home from a long week.  Thanks for the amusement, I almost peed in my pants.


After getting an email from SDPD saying that my online report had been rejected because "this is a serious crime and cannot be reported online" I gave my fifth report on the incident to the cop who came to my residence today.  He said that after he writes up his report and submits it that detectives might want to interview me.

At least he got to me before the bruises faded.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't use a cane for walking, just getting up, so my cane hand (right hand) is free if I am standing up.
> 
> He was straddling a bicycle because he tried to ride away until I bumped the bike into the black metal trolley safety railing
> 
> ...


In Japan you see thousands of bikes everywhere with large bike parking areas and rarely do you see a bike locked up  . . . It's a bit more civilized there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In Japan you see thousands of bikes everywhere with large bike parking areas and rarely do you see a bike locked up  . . . It's a bit more civilized there.


No, it's because they all look alike, hard to do a line up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In Japan you see thousands of bikes everywhere with large bike parking areas and rarely do you see a bike locked up  . . . It's a bit more civilized there.



*Japan hangs doomsday cult members who attacked subway with sarin*
The 1995 attack by the Aum Shinrikyo group on Tokyo subways killed 13 people and injured more than 6,000 others.

Doomsday cult leader Shoko Asahara and six of his followers have been executed for their roles in a deadly 1995 gas attack on Tokyo subways and other crimes, closing a chapter on one of Japan's most shocking crimes in recent memory.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2018)

espola said:


> After getting an email from SDPD saying that my online report had been rejected because "this is a serious crime and cannot be reported online" I gave my fifth report on the incident to the cop who came to my residence today.  He said that after he writes up his report and submits it that detectives might want to interview me.
> 
> At least he got to me before the bruises faded.


How ya feeling today E?
Hope you're healing up quickly....


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2018)

My stereo gear from the 70's on the table I made last year for my kids' apartment outdoor balcony, now inside their new apartment.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2018)

Today I got a call from a detective to ask me a few questions.  He said he was checking to see if there were any videos from security cameras on that block.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Today I got a call from a detective to ask me a few questions.  He said he was checking to see if there were any videos from security cameras on that block.


Im sure the "independent businessman" would be easy to spot.
Did he have a cardboard sign?


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> When I went to the local branch police station today in PQ to discuss my police report, the officer working the front desk told me that there are senior citizen groups that tech cane-based self-defense techniques. I don't know whether to take him seriously or not.


*" Tech cane classes ".....*

*Your spelling is corrupted like your Party.....*


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2018)

I'd like to report on what happened to me this week, but I'm not really sure what it was.  On Wednesday I passed out on my living room floor, so my wife called paramedics.  They took me to the new Palomar Hospital in Escondido (not the closer Pomerado Hospital in Poway), where I was in ICU for a day, then a private room upstairs.  My wife, fearing the worst, called the kids to come down from their homes in Nor Cal, so I woke up to a family reunion.  After a couple of days being subjected to every test they had (the final was an MRI on my head) they let me go home with a cheap prescription.  

Now I have to hunt down my Medicare and supplemental insurance cards that disappeared somewhere during the process.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

My wife had to delay her business trip to Manila and Hanoi because of all this.  She went through a little hell because she thought the ambulance would take me to Pomerado Hospital, so she went there.  They had no record of me at first, then told her that I had just been checked into Palomar.  Even worse, she hasn't been to Palomar Hospital since they built the new one, so she first went to the old one, which is now being reconfigured into business offices.  

This morning I had to make about a dozen phone calls looking for my missing insurance cards, and at least now I have the account numbers and new cards on order.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> My wife had to delay her business trip to Manila and Hanoi because of all this.  She went through a little hell because she thought the ambulance would take me to Pomerado Hospital, so she went there.  They had no record of me at first, then told her that I had just been checked into Palomar.  Even worse, she hasn't been to Palomar Hospital since they built the new one, so she first went to the old one, which is now being reconfigured into business offices.
> 
> This morning I had to make about a dozen phone calls looking for my missing insurance cards, and at least now I have the account numbers and new cards on order.


I'll go ahead and raise the flag up to the top of the pole now.
Thank's for the heads up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll go ahead and raise the flag up to the top of the pole now.
> Thank's for the heads up.


Just like the scumbag you love.

WASHINGTON — The White House inexplicably flew the American flag at full-staff on Monday, after flying it at half-staff on Saturday night and Sunday in honor of Senator John McCain.

The lowering and raising of the flag amplified the division between President Trump and the longtime Republican senator, who died Saturday at 81. Mr. Trump offered his condolences on Saturday to Mr. McCain’s loved ones, but he has said nothing about Mr. McCain.


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> My wife had to delay her business trip to Manila and Hanoi because of all this.  She went through a little hell because she thought the ambulance would take me to Pomerado Hospital, so she went there.  They had no record of me at first, then told her that I had just been checked into Palomar.  Even worse, she hasn't been to Palomar Hospital since they built the new one, so she first went to the old one, which is now being reconfigured into business offices.
> 
> This morning I had to make about a dozen phone calls looking for my missing insurance cards, and at least now I have the account numbers and new cards on order.



*Are you going to return the " Stolen Golf Balls " .......be a good Idea.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just like the scumbag you love.
> 
> WASHINGTON — The White House inexplicably flew the American flag at full-staff on Monday, after flying it at half-staff on Saturday night and Sunday in honor of Senator John McCain.
> 
> The lowering and raising of the flag amplified the division between President Trump and the longtime Republican senator, who died Saturday at 81. Mr. Trump offered his condolences on Saturday to Mr. McCain’s loved ones, but he has said nothing about Mr. McCain.


I was ready to give espola the one day half staff salute, but he's okay now so the flag got run up all the way.
Im count'n on you to let me know when the old pain in the ass finally goes to the stolen golf ball rack in the sky.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I was ready to give espola the one day half staff salute, but he's okay now so the flag got run up all the way.
> Im count'n on you to let me know when the old pain in the ass finally goes to the stolen golf ball rack in the sky.


I remember when you only laughed at nono's lunacy for the responses it elicited from the sane. Now you are competing with him.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> My wife had to delay her business trip to Manila and Hanoi because of all this.  She went through a little hell because she thought the ambulance would take me to Pomerado Hospital, so she went there.  They had no record of me at first, then told her that I had just been checked into Palomar.  Even worse, she hasn't been to Palomar Hospital since they built the new one, so she first went to the old one, which is now being reconfigured into business offices.
> 
> This morning I had to make about a dozen phone calls looking for my missing insurance cards, and at least now I have the account numbers and new cards on order.


Things got even tougher for my wife today.  Delta Airlines, out of respect for the millions of miles she has flown with them, had rescheduled her Friday flight to Monday without additional charge (but only after confirming my situation with the hospital).  However, due to an air-traffic-control situation in Seattle, she was going to be delayed getting to Honolulu and would have missed today's connection across the Pacific - and didn't tell her about the misconnection until she was checking in at San Diego Airport.  She told them she would rather sleep in her own bed at home than in an airport hotel, so they rescheduled her again for tomorrow.


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I remember when you only laughed at nono's lunacy for the responses it elicited from the sane. Now you are competing with him.


*What's it smell like to live in a lower Colon.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Things got even tougher for my wife today.  Delta Airlines, out of respect for the millions of miles she has flown with them, had rescheduled her Friday flight to Monday without additional charge (but only after confirming my situation with the hospital).  However, due to an air-traffic-control situation in Seattle, she was going to be delayed getting to Honolulu and would have missed today's connection across the Pacific - and didn't tell her about the misconnection until she was checking in at San Diego Airport.  She told them she would rather sleep in her own bed at home than in an airport hotel, so they rescheduled her again for tomorrow.


*Your Karma is spilling over......*

*You return those Stolen Golf Balls yet .......*


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I was ready to give espola the one day half staff salute, but he's okay now so the flag got run up all the way.
> Im count'n on you to let me know when the old pain in the ass finally goes to the stolen golf ball rack in the sky.


Sitting out on the patio a few minutes ago, sipping orange juice and reading, ironically, Orange Empire, a book about the history of the California orange industry, I saw a ball hit the pepper tree at the edge of the cart path and drop down into the ice plant below.  I helped the golfer look for his lost ball - we found 4.  He played his and gave me the rest.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Sitting out on the patio a few minutes ago, sipping orange juice and reading, ironically, Orange Empire, a book about the history of the California orange industry, I saw a ball hit the pepper tree at the edge of the cart path and drop down into the ice plant below.  I helped the golfers look for the lost ball - we found 4.  They played theirs and gave me the rest.


It's a sign.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Sitting out on the patio a few minutes ago, sipping orange juice and reading, ironically, Orange Empire, a book about the history of the California orange industry, I saw a ball hit the pepper tree at the edge of the cart path and drop down into the ice plant below.  I helped the golfer look for his lost ball - we found 4.  He played his and gave me the rest.


He played it from the ice plant? That's a tough go.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He played it from the ice plant? That's a tough go.


He dropped his ball to a playable lie outside the ice plant.  It's just a friendly afternoon game.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> He dropped his ball to a playable lie outside the ice plant.  It's just a friendly afternoon game.


Hope he took a penalty stroke, cuz if you don't play by the rules it's not a game . . . it's just playing "I win". Cheaters only cheat themselves.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hope he took a penalty stroke, cuz if you don't play by the rules it's not a game . . . it's just playing "I win". Cheaters only cheat themselves.


Are you and espola the same person?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you and espola the same person?


How's business?


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hope he took a penalty stroke, cuz if you don't play by the rules it's not a game . . . it's just playing "I win". Cheaters only cheat themselves.


I don't pay much attention to the details of golfers who play out here, but I know for certain that some of them hit multiple balls off the tee and abandon the ones they don't like.  I don't know if they take penalty strokes, but I'm sure their partners/opponents are ok with whatever happens or they wouldn't go out again.

Some of the rules of golf are bullshit anyway - anyone remember this?

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/the-man-who-took-the-call-that-dqd-craig-stadler-empowering-viewers-to-phone-in-rules-violations-for-next-30-years


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How's business?


Im trying to slow down.
Not getting any younger, but if I stop working I might die.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im trying to slow down.
> Not getting any younger, but if I stop working I might die.


Yeah, your wife will kill you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, your wife will kill you.


Yeah, there's that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't pay much attention to the details of golfers who play out here, but I know for certain that some of them hit multiple balls off the tee and abandon the ones they don't like.  I don't know if they take penalty strokes, but I'm sure their partners/opponents are ok with whatever happens or they wouldn't go out again.
> 
> Some of the rules of golf are bullshit anyway - anyone remember this?
> 
> https://www.golfdigest.com/story/the-man-who-took-the-call-that-dqd-craig-stadler-empowering-viewers-to-phone-in-rules-violations-for-next-30-years


Like I tell anyone who asks if this or that is OK with me on the course I tell them they paid their fees they do as they wish as long as they keep up. If they wanna drop one next to the cup, tap it in and call it a one I don't care.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im trying to slow down.
> Not getting any younger, but if I stop working I might die.


I've been working since I started doing chores at 4 or 5, I will always do something.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I've been working since I started doing chores at 4 or 5, I will always do something.


You will always be a dick too.
Congratufuckinglations.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You will always be a dick too.
> Congratufuckinglations.


Taking a clue from t's performance today?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Taking a clue from t's performance today?


What did he do now?


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did he do now?


Acted like an asshole.  Not a surprise, right?


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

The hospital I was in last week.  I came in through Emergency, spent some time in ICU, then a private patient room upstairs.  I was sedated most of the time, so I don't remember much about it, except that the private room was nicer than most hotel rooms I have rented recently.

http://www.palomarhealth.org/media/file/pebble/090913_pmc_tourbook_v2.pdf


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Acted like an asshole.  Not a surprise, right?


You or trump?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> The hospital I was in last week.  I came in through Emergency, spent some time in ICU, then a private patient room upstairs.  I was sedated most of the time, so I don't remember much about it, except that the private room was nicer than most hotel rooms I have rented recently.
> 
> http://www.palomarhealth.org/media/file/pebble/090913_pmc_tourbook_v2.pdf


 . . . and cost at least 10 times more.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and cost at least 10 times more.


Especially since I always stay at the cheapest hotels.

I did a little research on the finances of Palomar Health, which, since it is a public agency, are posted online.  Their largest source of operating revenue is Medicare (about 24%) followed by several categories of private insurance payments.  Only about 1% comes from direct private payments.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Especially since I always stay at the cheapest hotels.
> 
> I did a little research on the finances of Palomar Health, which, since it is a public agency, are posted online.  Their largest source of operating revenue is Medicare (about 24%) followed by several categories of private insurance payments.  Only about 1% comes from direct private payments.


An aspirin will set you back $12.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

My wife is heavily involved in San Diego area Filipino social circles, and on the way to the airport this morning sshe told me that every time she saw a medical person with what looked like a familiar name, she would say "I think I know your mom".  It turned out that one of the ICU nurses, one of the UCSD interns, and the EEG tech were all "family", and we became "Auntie and Uncle" after the first day.  

I am preparing my first normal meal - beer and a cheeseburger - on the patio right now.  I am still finding punctures and tape residue from the various IVs and instruments that were applied to me.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Sitting out on the patio a few minutes ago, sipping orange juice and reading, ironically, Orange Empire, a book about the history of the California orange industry, I saw a ball hit the pepper tree at the edge of the cart path and drop down into the ice plant below.  I helped the golfer look for his lost ball - we found 4.  He played his and gave me the rest.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Sitting out on the patio a few minutes ago, sipping orange juice and reading, ironically, Orange Empire, a book about the history of the California orange industry, I saw a ball hit the pepper tree at the edge of the cart path and drop down into the ice plant below.  I helped the golfer look for his lost ball - we found 4.  He played his and gave me the rest.



*How can they " Give " you property that is not theirs....*

*There in lies the problem with your whole twisted thinking process....*

*Now if you had put ALL of the Golf Balls in a large enough container *
*and returned them to the Golf Course that would be correct....*


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Because of the possibility that my issues last week originated in the assault I suffered downtown the week before, I called the SDPD detective handling my case to let him know what had happened. I think he is still testing me ("Was this when you were attacked while riding a bike?"). He suggested I carry a pepper spray applicator if I went back downtown, so I went over to Ace Hardware to get one right after I got off the phone.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *How can they " Give " you property that is not theirs....*
> 
> *There in lies the problem with your whole twisted thinking process....*
> 
> ...


Must you persist with this idiotic premise? What's lost is gone, move on here and in your own life.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Must you persist with this idiotic premise? What's lost is gone, move on here and in your own life.


Leave him alone.  He's mocking no one but himself.


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Must you persist with this idiotic premise? What's lost is gone, move on here and in your own life.


*TRUTH  Jackass  TRUTH....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Leave him alone.  He's mocking no one but himself.


*Oh no I'm not.....*
*And YOU Damn Well Know it.....*

*Now go return those Golf Balls you procured without consent.*

*Otherwise known as THEFT.*

*Come Mr Spola....Tell the forum what happens to Navy Personnel *
*who " Innocently " remove product from a ship and get caught.*
*Or take pictures when directed NOT TO and get caught....*


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Gee, I just got "unfriended" on Facebook by a guy with whom I have been communicating since the days of usenet, long before there was a Facebook.  Apparently it was because he didn't like that I disagreed with him about CNN.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Gee, I just got "unfriended" on Facebook by a guy with whom I have been communicating since the days of usenet, long before there was a Facebook.  Apparently it was because he didn't like that I disagreed with him about CNN.


You thought it was real news?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You thought it was real news?


You are quite the lemming these days.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You thought it was real news?


He proposed as proof that CNN published false stories was the fact that they had fired some reporters for writing falsehoods into their stories.  I called that bullshit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> He proposed as proof that CNN published false stories was the fact that they had fired some reporters for writing falsehoods into their stories.  I called that bullshit.


All Heil Lord Trump! If Trump says it's so all the lemmings agree. CNN doesn't report the type "news" Trump wants to retweet . . . you know lies, propaganda, conspiracy theories and racist talking points. He wants more faux and less facts as do his ever so faithful followers.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> He proposed as proof that CNN published false stories was the fact that they had fired some reporters for writing falsehoods into their stories.  I called that bullshit.


He is a local North County businessman whom I met on a skier's newsgroup that was infested with an asshole named Scott Abraham who tried to use his position as a ski industry insider (he ran the website for K2 skis, one of the first online customer-service websites back in the 90's) to coerce favors from newsgroup posters.  K2 eventually found out and fired him, so he blamed anyone who had criticized his behavior on the newsgroup (including both of us).  SA is still out there posting insults about anyone who tries to use the newsgroup.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All Heil Lord Trump! If Trump says it's so all the lemmings agree. CNN doesn't report the type "news" Trump wants to retweet . . . you know lies, propaganda, conspiracy theories and racist talking points. He wants more faux and less facts as do his ever so faithful followers.


My ex-friend is a lifetime Republican who has apparently gone nuts trying to support t on issues where he should know better.    I valued our friendship from the skiers newsgroup enough that I just silently tolerated him, but today he really got into it in a discussion with another poster, and when I pointed out his illogical position on CNN's firing the reporters, he took offense and threatened to unfriend me if I didn't back down.  Guess how that worked out.  I responded that after almost dying on my living room floor last week I had no patience left for online bullshit - then he disappeared from my Facebook view.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

I don't remember much about Wednesday afternoon through Saturday, but I know I went to Poway Walmart Saturday to get a prescription filled because I have the dated pill bottle.  Sunday I went with my 2 sons to watch one of my niece's games at the Del Mar Polo Grounds, which I know because I have a dated picture --

/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> He is a local North County businessman whom I met on a skier's newsgroup that was infested with an asshole named Scott Abraham who tried to use his position as a ski industry insider (he ran the website for K2 skis, one of the first online customer-service websites back in the 90's) to coerce favors from newsgroup posters.  K2 eventually found out and fired him, so he blamed anyone who had criticized his behavior on the newsgroup (including both of us).  SA is still out there posting insults about anyone who tries to use the newsgroup.


You seem to attract assholes.
I wonder why.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You seem to attract assholes.
> I wonder why.


Like you?


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You seem to attract assholes.
> I wonder why.


You almost got that right - I don't run away from assholes.  That's how the whole Scott Abraham thing got so bad - so bad that I made a point of bringing it up during job interviews, just in case they were going to do an online history search.  I guess it is no longer unusual for people to be the target of internet assholes, but in 2000 or so it was just a beginning thing.

Brief history - I had internet access at work starting around 1992 - SAIC had an early www page associated with their support of San Diego Yacht Club's America's Cup defense (executives of the company who were SDYC members gave so much money to the defense that we got to have the actual Cup in its plexiglass traveling case at the annual stockholders meeting and other employee meetings for a couple of years).  In 1996 Cox Cable started offering internet access in Poway where we lived and I was one of the first to sign up.  One of the first things I did online was to look up skiing resources, and I discovered the usenet group rec.skiing.alpine.  Usenet is a peer-to-peer communication linkage founded about 1980 that allowed users email-like communication grouped in common-interest hierarchies, leading to groups with names like comp.software or sci.physics.  Most users were located at universities (and had email and usenet addresses that ended in .edu), government labs (.gov), military installations (.mil), or private companies with government/military contracts that benefitted from or required the connection (.com).  Naturally the users also developed spare time newsgroups, which led to the rec.* groups. and rec.skiing had been around for about 10 years by the time I got a home connection (Cox's first home service was cleverly called @Home) and had already had establishment votes for subgroups like rec.skiing.alpine, rec.skiing.nordic, and rec.skiing.snowboard.    

Anyway -- the company that provided email and newsgroup services to Cox, @Home.com, went bankrupt after a couple of years so Cox reconfigured its email service as an in-house function.  As a result, I lost connection to all Usenet groups for a time, until my sister-in-law, who was a customer service rep for Cox, came to visit near Christmas 1999.  She asked me how I liked the service, and when I told her about the loss of connection to usenet she sat down at my keyboard and had me hooked up within a few minutes.  Hoo boy! - 1999 had been a big bad year for RSA - because of an incident at Whistler Ski Resort in British Columbia,  the group had more or less split into 2 factions - those who supported Scott Abraham (then working as the moderator of K2 Skis web page) and an Australian ski instructor named Anthea Kerrison in an argument over free lift tickets to an obscure Canadian ski resort.  Those like me who stumbled in late and tried to mediate things back to the happy community it had once been were quickly swept by SA into the enemy camp.  During my absence from the group, things had gotten so bad that people on both sides had been fired from their jobs for abusing their company computer connections, online threats of violence had been posted, SA had brought in a semi-retired lawyer friend Bert Hoff, and the Seattle Police had launched an effort to mediate (SA and BH lived in Seattle, as did some of the other participants).  Both sides filed for restraining orders in a Seattle court, and the judge after hearing bioth sides's arguments, ordered SA to stay off usenet and other public computer connections for a year - the first time that had ever happened.  SA didn't even slow down - he created several online alternate identities (like Bob Aloobob) who "supported" SA's position in a way that was transparent to anyone who had been paying attention.  Totally by accident, in a response to one of my rsa posts after SA's year-long banishment had expired, he admitted being the author of one of the messages I was quoting - one that had been posted by Bob during the period of SA's legal banishment, thus putting him at risk of legal punishment.     I ended up being one of SA's online enemies, which after a while became a daily recreation fr both of us - thus the warning to any prospective employer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> You almost got that right - I don't run away from assholes.  That's how the whole Scott Abraham thing got so bad - so bad that I made a point of bringing it up during job interviews, just in case they were going to do an online history search.  I guess it is no longer unusual for people to be the target of internet assholes, but in 2000 or so it was just a beginning thing.
> 
> Brief history - I had internet access at work starting around 1992 - SAIC had an early www page associated with their support of San Diego Yacht Club's America's Cup defense (executives of the company who were SDYC members gave so much money to the defense that we got to have the actual Cup in its plexiglass traveling case at the annual stockholders meeting and other employee meetings for a couple of years).  In 1996 Cox Cable started offering internet access in Poway where we lived and I was one of the first to sign up.  One of the first things I did online was to look up skiing resources, and I discovered the usenet group rec.skiing.alpine.  Usenet is a peer-to-peer communication linkage founded about 1980 that allowed users email-like communication grouped in common-interest hierarchies, leading to groups with names like comp.software or sci.physics.  Most users were located at universities (and had email and usenet addresses that ended in .edu), government labs (.gov), military installations (.mil), or private companies with government/military contracts that benefitted from or required the connection (.com).  Naturally the users also developed spare time newsgroups, which led to the rec.* groups. and rec.skiing had been around for about 10 years by the time I got a home connection (Cox's first home service was cleverly called @Home) and had already had establishment votes for subgroups like rec.skiing.alpine, rec.skiing.nordic, and rec.skiing.snowboard.
> 
> Anyway -- the company that provided email and newsgroup services to Cox, @Home.com, went bankrupt after a couple of years so Cox reconfigured its email service as an in-house function.  As a result, I lost connection to all Usenet groups for a time, until my sister-in-law, who was a customer service rep for Cox, came to visit near Christmas 1999.  She asked me how I liked the service, and when I told her about the loss of connection to usenet she sat down at my keyboard and had me hooked up within a few minutes.  Hoo boy! - 1999 had been a big bad year for RSA - because of an incident at Whistler Ski Resort in British Columbia,  the group had more or less split into 2 factions - those who supported Scott Abraham (then working as the moderator of K2 Skis web page) and an Australian ski instructor named Anthea Kerrison in an argument over free lift tickets to an obscure Canadian ski resort.  Those like me who stumbled in late and tried to mediate things back to the happy community it had once been were quickly swept by SA into the enemy camp.  During my absence from the group, things had gotten so bad that people on both sides had been fired from their jobs for abusing their company computer connections, online threats of violence had been posted, SA had brought in a semi-retired lawyer friend Bert Hoff, and the Seattle Police had launched an effort to mediate (SA and BH lived in Seattle, as did some of the other participants).  Both sides filed for restraining orders in a Seattle court, and the judge after hearing bioth sides's arguments, ordered SA to stay off usenet and other public computer connections for a year - the first time that had ever happened.  SA didn't even slow down - he created several online alternate identities (like Bob Aloobob) who "supported" SA's position in a way that was transparent to anyone who had been paying attention.  Totally by accident, in a response to one of my rsa posts after SA's year-long banishment had expired, he admitted being the author of one of the messages I was quoting - one that had been posted by Bob during the period of SA's legal banishment, thus putting him at risk of legal punishment.     I ended up being one of SA's online enemies, which after a while became a daily recreation fr both of us - thus the warning to any prospective employer.


 . . . and I thought things got bad in here.


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Gee, I just got "unfriended" on Facebook by a guy with whom I have been communicating since the days of usenet, long before there was a Facebook.  Apparently it was because he didn't like that I disagreed with him about CNN.



*Your reputation precedes you yet again....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> You almost got that right - I don't run away from assholes.  That's how the whole Scott Abraham thing got so bad - so bad that I made a point of bringing it up during job interviews, just in case they were going to do an online history search.  I guess it is no longer unusual for people to be the target of internet assholes, but in 2000 or so it was just a beginning thing.
> 
> Brief history - I had internet access at work starting around 1992 - SAIC had an early www page associated with their support of San Diego Yacht Club's America's Cup defense (executives of the company who were SDYC members gave so much money to the defense that we got to have the actual Cup in its plexiglass traveling case at the annual stockholders meeting and other employee meetings for a couple of years).  In 1996 Cox Cable started offering internet access in Poway where we lived and I was one of the first to sign up.  One of the first things I did online was to look up skiing resources, and I discovered the usenet group rec.skiing.alpine.  Usenet is a peer-to-peer communication linkage founded about 1980 that allowed users email-like communication grouped in common-interest hierarchies, leading to groups with names like comp.software or sci.physics.  Most users were located at universities (and had email and usenet addresses that ended in .edu), government labs (.gov), military installations (.mil), or private companies with government/military contracts that benefitted from or required the connection (.com).  Naturally the users also developed spare time newsgroups, which led to the rec.* groups. and rec.skiing had been around for about 10 years by the time I got a home connection (Cox's first home service was cleverly called @Home) and had already had establishment votes for subgroups like rec.skiing.alpine, rec.skiing.nordic, and rec.skiing.snowboard.
> 
> Anyway -- the company that provided email and newsgroup services to Cox, @Home.com, went bankrupt after a couple of years so Cox reconfigured its email service as an in-house function.  As a result, I lost connection to all Usenet groups for a time, until my sister-in-law, who was a customer service rep for Cox, came to visit near Christmas 1999.  She asked me how I liked the service, and when I told her about the loss of connection to usenet she sat down at my keyboard and had me hooked up within a few minutes.  Hoo boy! - 1999 had been a big bad year for RSA - because of an incident at Whistler Ski Resort in British Columbia,  the group had more or less split into 2 factions - those who supported Scott Abraham (then working as the moderator of K2 Skis web page) and an Australian ski instructor named Anthea Kerrison in an argument over free lift tickets to an obscure Canadian ski resort.  Those like me who stumbled in late and tried to mediate things back to the happy community it had once been were quickly swept by SA into the enemy camp.  During my absence from the group, things had gotten so bad that people on both sides had been fired from their jobs for abusing their company computer connections, online threats of violence had been posted, SA had brought in a semi-retired lawyer friend Bert Hoff, and the Seattle Police had launched an effort to mediate (SA and BH lived in Seattle, as did some of the other participants).  Both sides filed for restraining orders in a Seattle court, and the judge after hearing bioth sides's arguments, ordered SA to stay off usenet and other public computer connections for a year - the first time that had ever happened.  SA didn't even slow down - he created several online alternate identities (like Bob Aloobob) who "supported" SA's position in a way that was transparent to anyone who had been paying attention.  Totally by accident, in a response to one of my rsa posts after SA's year-long banishment had expired, he admitted being the author of one of the messages I was quoting - one that had been posted by Bob during the period of SA's legal banishment, thus putting him at risk of legal punishment.     I ended up being one of SA's online enemies, which after a while became a daily recreation fr both of us - thus the warning to any prospective employer.



*Seems you are still doing the same thing as High School ....egging on the Fighters to Fight.*
*The pattern is consistent.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like you?


No Duck like you asswipe...


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


>


I will play along in ignoring the red, bolded, italicized and underlined reading between the lines and simply offer this. 

The fellow on the far left appears to me to be a member of the 1%.  And given the continuing codes and unwritten ground rules amongst the 1%, I’d go with a certain organization associated with the number 81.  Amirite or amirite?

That being said, your restraint in putting up with the cabal of nincompoops here is admirable.  And your expectation that the local police are taking your recent assault claim seriously is not factoring in their bias in thinking you’re a full patched rider.  Not to mention why the golf course where you’ve been stealing golf balls is reluctant to seek felony charges against you.

$500 of beer is being anonymously donated to the HA El Cajon clubhouse.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 30, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I will play along in ignoring the red, bolded, italicized and underlined reading between the lines and simply offer this.
> 
> The fellow on the far left appears to me to be a member of the 1%.  And given the continuing codes and unwritten ground rules amongst the 1%, I’d go with a certain organization associated with the number 81.  Amirite or amirite?
> 
> ...


Ive never heard of an HA get knocked down by a homeless guy.
Could be a first.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I will play along in ignoring the red, bolded, italicized and underlined reading between It took me all day to understand this.  the lines and simply offer this.
> 
> The fellow on the far left appears to me to be a member of the 1%.  And given the continuing codes and unwritten ground rules amongst the 1%, I’d go with a certain organization associated with the number 81.  Amirite or amirite?
> 
> ...


It took me all day to understand this, which gives me some concern about the neurology exam I am scheduled for tomorrow AM.  Getting ready for that, I found some discharge papers from the hospital that I apparently initialed and signed in various places, but that I don't remember ever seeing before a few minutes ago.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> It took me all day to understand this, which gives me some concern about the neurology exam I am scheduled for tomorrow AM.  Getting ready for that, I found some discharge papers from the hospital that I apparently initialed and signed in various places, but that I don't remember ever seeing before a few minutes ago.


I’ve never thought about the legal enforcement of signing medical releases following neurological episodes.  Of course you’ve agreed to binding arbitration, that’s a given.  So no bench or jury trial, but they make you sign before you leave, and you’re still under some varying degree of mental incapacity.

Anyway.  My ridiculous innuendo that you’re a full patch member of the most notorious outlaw motorcycle club in the world is all in jest.  You’ll come to realize this as your memory returns.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive never heard of an HA get knocked down by a homeless guy.
> Could be a first.


One of my Pt Mugu NAS buddies got his discharge while still stationed there, mid 70's.  In 1980 he got married to a girl he had met while attending Santa Barbara City College.  Her family lived in Rancho Santa Fe, where her father was a stockbroker.  They held a Saturday party/Sunday wedding in the family backyard.  Over that weekend I hooked up again with several other guys who were enlisted sailors at the same time at Pt Mugu, including one guy who had joined the Ventura Hells Angels.  Sunday AM several of the guys who were hung over from the Saturday PM party were standing around the driveway of the of the house passing around various hairs of various dogs when the groom came out and talked us all into going to the backyard so they could start the ceremonies.  I am sure the visiting NY family members had good stories to tell the folks back home about their cousin's new hubby, a hippie carpenter, and their friends the California surfers, bikers, dopers and college students.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’ve never thought about the legal enforcement of signing medical releases following neurological episodes.  Of course you’ve agreed to binding arbitration, that’s a given.  So no bench or jury trial, but they make you sign before you leave, and you’re still under some varying degree of mental incapacity.
> 
> Anyway.  My ridiculous innuendo that you’re a full patch member of the most notorious outlaw motorcycle club in the world is all in jest.  You’ll come to realize this as your memory returns.


If they just settle for the Medicare and supplemental coverage, I have already paid my side of the insurance wager.  Plus I paid (or maybe it was my son who paid - don't remember) the $60 for the first month's prescription Saturday.  

If I get a biker club invite, could I offer the golf ball salvage as proof I have already committed the required initiation felony?  Then all I would need is a bike.


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2018)

espola said:


> If they just settle for the Medicare and supplemental coverage, I have already paid my side of the insurance wager.  Plus I paid (or maybe it was my son who paid - don't remember) the $60 for the first month's prescription Saturday.
> 
> *If I get a biker club invite, could I offer the golf ball Theft as proof I have already committed the required initiation felony?  Then all I would need is a bike.*


*81's don't associate with " Your " type......*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## tenacious (Sep 1, 2018)

Espola, make sure you turn on your "find my phone" location features on in your phone.  If your blacking out for days, probably want a way to be located if you go... wandering.  

Sorry that you got mugged.  Pretty cool that you beat him off you.  My hat off to your magnanimity amigo.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Espola, make sure you turn on your "find my phone" location features on in your phone.  If your blacking out for days, probably want a way to be located if you go... wandering.
> 
> Sorry that you got mugged.  Pretty cool that you beat him off you.  My hat off to your magnanimity amigo.


None of the police who are investigating the assault have suggested that my behavior was in any way criminal, although I must admit that if my assailant had collapsed bleeding after the second blow I would have hit him again more than once before calling 911.  When I called the lead detective back after my hospital episode, one of his questions was whether any of the doctors could link the attack to the collapse 8 days later.  The answer is no, but the answer is really "We don't know".  It turns out from a lifestyle viewpoint that it is better if DMV believes that the collapse is a one-time thing caused by being punched in the head rather than something else that makes them more nervous for public safety, like late-onset epilepsy.  The neurologist I saw yesterday admitted he didn't know what caused it despite three CT scans (brain, upper spine, lower spine), a complete EEG session, and an MRI of my head before they let me out the door.  There is no bleeding or blood clot visible, and no significant congenital abnormality (my right jugular sinus is larger than my left jugular sinus, but not out of the range of normal variation. 

So I have had one documented episode of seizures in 71 years, and I am now taking a prescription anti-seizure medicine, and the DMV should suddenly be concerned?  In any event, I am scheduled for a followup EEG Oct 1.  

My wife is on an international trip (she is helping organize one of the first, if not THE first, international real estate conferences ever held in Hanoi - apparently the Viet Minh follow-ons have enough money they want to invest, or they want to attract outside investors in VN RE).  She is so committed to this conference being seen as a success that she ignored the fact that it opens on our 30th wedding anniversary.  I had planned to rub that in by taking a week-long driving trip by myself up through the Sierra Nevada National Parks, a couple of days with my kids in Sacramento, and then return via the newly repaired Big Sur road just in time to pick her up at the airport on her return, but now I'm losing 4-1 in the family council on the question "Dad shouldn't drive".  At the same time, my daughter is on a 9-day trip to Spain, which she offered to cancel so she could come to SD and be my driver for a while.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Espola, make sure you turn on your "find my phone" location features on in your phone.  If your blacking out for days, probably want a way to be located if you go... wandering.
> 
> Sorry that you got mugged.  Pretty cool that you beat him off you.  My hat off to your magnanimity amigo.


When I grow up I wanna be just like E! He's tough, courageous and doesn't suffer fools gladly, like the Trump nut-suckers in here.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When I grow up I wanna be just like E! He's tough, courageous and doesn't suffer fools gladly, like the Trump nut-suckers in here.


You're well on your way, E-jr.
Congrats.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2018)

Since NAFTA is in the news, this film may be of interest.

https://www.nfb.ca/film/two_countries_one_street/

The calendar in one scene says December 1954.  My  family moved to Derby in August 1956.  Hope Greenwood, the youngest of the Greenwood sisters show in Beebe, was my high school girlfriend a few years after the filming, right at about the time we moved to New Hampshire, so we traded letters for a couple of months.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're well on your way, E-jr.
> Congrats.


 . . . and you are now just another faceless troll, the transformation is now complete, congrats I guess, if that's what you were aiming for.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 1, 2018)

View attachment 3093
I’m just thrilled that Amazon is marketing recycled golf balls in the ad banners in this thread.

Cheerio to the wily entrepreneurs at the start of this stream of commerce foraging along private golf resort fairways to gather their sordid yet gently used quarry.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 3093
> I’m just thrilled that Amazon is marketing recycled golf balls in the ad banners in this thread.
> 
> Cheerio to the wily entrepreneurs at the start of this stream of commerce foraging along private golf resort fairways to gather their sordid yet gently used quarry.


Water hazards are where the money is made.


----------



## nononono (Sep 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Cheerio to the wily Thieves at the start of this stream of crimes foraging along private golf resort fairways to steal their sordid yet gently used quarry.


*Theft.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you are now just another faceless troll, the transformation is now complete, congrats I guess, if that's what you were aiming for.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Water hazards are where the money is made.


Obviously the ad banners very quickly capture words in our posts and thread titles to align with books, equipment, dvds, etc. My Russia with Love thread has every version of Ian Fleming’s 007 agent products for sale.  The pro-gun and anti-gun threads have lots of NRA crap.  

One can only imagine if some scalawag ruffian wisenheimer were to start a thread and fill it with “nononono” to see what Jeff Bezo’s algorithm would cook up...

But fortunately there’s certainly no such retrobate hooligan knuckle-dragger to start such mischief-making here....


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 1, 2018)

nonononoator said:


> *Theft.*


What shithole autocratic lawless dictatorship do you live in your delusional fantasy world?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> What shithole autocratic lawless dictatorship do you live in your delusional fantasy world?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


You certain ooze fear and loathing, and you wear crybaby on your sleeve. You came off better when you acted like a man. Does your family know about your other life as a limp wristed troll?


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When I grow up I wanna be just like E! He's tough, courageous and doesn't suffer fools gladly, like the Trump nut-suckers in here.


*The above post says a lot about YOUR character, and none of it is good.*


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

In today's mail (after discarding the junkmail) --

A notice from Mercedes Benz that the airbags in my wife's car, while designed to protect us, may instead kill us.  MB is offering to replace them for free (appointment needed).

A letter from a federal court in Florida (or perhaps some lawyers in New York) that we have been identified as members of a class eligible to get part of a settlement against a mortgage company for an error they made in 2014.  If we do not exclude ourselves from the settlement, we will receive an estimated $3.63 as our share.

A survey form from Palomar Hospital requesting opinions about the treatment I received there recently.  There doesn't appear to be any place to mark "I don't remember any of it."   My daughter told me I was suavely flirting with the nurses but blew my image every time I vomited on the floor.

A letter from an annuity company that bought out the assets (and thus the obligations) of another annuity company from which my father had been receiving payments until his death over 18 months ago.  They are awaiting final instructions for settling the residue in the account.  I expect my share to be about $3.63.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

.....................................................


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2018)

I believe I predicted this some time ago --

The Raiders continue to investigate contingencies should they end up leaving Oakland prior to completion of the construction of their new stadium in Las Vegas, including at least a very preliminary overture to San Diego officials, league sources said.

https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/raiders-approached-san-diego-officials-about-possible-temporary-home-as-they-wait-on-vegas/​


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 23, 2018)

espola said:


> I believe I predicted this some time ago --
> 
> The Raiders continue to investigate contingencies should they end up leaving Oakland prior to completion of the construction of their new stadium in Las Vegas, including at least a very preliminary overture to San Diego officials, league sources said.
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/raiders-approached-san-diego-officials-about-possible-temporary-home-as-they-wait-on-vegas/​


Like I said they should just be the California Raiders/ or West Coast Raiders and play in a variety of places . . . all within the Southwest Airlines $69 fare area of course.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The above post says a lot about YOUR character, and none of it is good.*


You presuming to be any judge of character is hilarious.


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You presuming to be any judge of character is hilarious.



*Hey Spineless Pussy.....*

*Let me explain something to you, I've watched you for many many years and two or three *
*character changes it appears....you are the typical schoolyard pussy/bully who hides behind*
*the initial antagonist and jumps in to take a lick when the coast is clear for a second, then back *
*into hiding you go....*
*You're a spineless/pussy to piggyback off of the remarks made by the other retard poster who*
*has five or six characters....You are the worst and the type that go down first....*

*You are a Cowardly Spineless/Pussy and YOU know you are...*

*You will NEVER say those remarks to my face...And YOU KNOW I am correct..*

*I will continue to post here and you will continue to take your well earned insults.*


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2018)

30 years ago --






I was vaguely familiar with the neighborhood since I used to live a few blocks away and Navy buddies lived closer.  By 1978 I had moved to Poway and had a job in Kearney Mesa next to Montgomery Field.  From the back parking lot we could see the smoke cloud rising.  I remember one of the assembler ladies freaking out because she couldn't get her mother on the phone at her house in that neighborhood.

The neighborhood today --

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Dwight+St+&+Nile+St,+San+Diego,+CA+92104/@32.7431814,-117.1213471,157m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x80d9546735b1224d:0xe7153256d8c1f629!8m2!3d32.7436969!4d-117.1203115

You can see the newer houses along the south side of Dwight St between Boundary and Nile.  Otherwise, the scars have disappeared.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Because of my recent illness, my wife did not want to leave me alone for three weeks while she was on a business trip to Manila (I joked with her that she was afraid I would have dissolved into a rotten lump by the time she got back and ruined the couch).  So she conspired with my kids to "invite" me to visit them.  We compromised - I am up here for 10 days or so.  As usual (when I don't drive the trip), I took the Amtrak Coast Starlight, an all day trip if you include the 7AM Surfrider link from Oceanside to LA.  

I have never seen Union Station so crowded, and it looked like a lot of the people there were foreign visitors on group tours - Chinese, Italian, Russian, and some other groups whose language I did not recognize.  And I think they all got on the Amtrak with me.

On long runs like Coast Starlight, Amtrak assigns seat numbers.  I had seat number 52 on Coach 12, and seat number 51 was the only other old man with a beard and long hair - total coincidence, right?  I sat next to him for most of the 13+ hours to Sacramento, so we learned a lot about each other.  He is visiting with friends and relatives on the mainland because he had to evacuate his tent on a platform in the middle of an organish farm in Hawaii after the lava flows got too close.  He was about to go back home after he got pictures from a friend who stayed on the island that showed his tent and platform were not damaged, but then he got a call from his son who just got out of jail from his 90-day stay for missing his probation meeting.  After he revealed that, we really opened up to each other.


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2018)

I just found out that in an Alexa-enabled household saying "Alexa - I hate robots" kicks off an apparently endless lecture on the future of robotics in the hospitality industry.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Because of my recent illness, my wife did not want to leave me alone for three weeks while she was on a business trip to Manila (I joked with her that she was afraid I would have dissolved into a rotten lump by the time she got back and ruined the couch).  So she conspired with my kids to "invite" me to visit them.  We compromised - I am up here for 10 days or so.  As usual (when I don't drive the trip), I took the Amtrak Coast Starlight, an all day trip if you include the 7AM Surfrider link from Oceanside to LA.
> 
> I have never seen Union Station so crowded, and it looked like a lot of the people there were foreign visitors on group tours - Chinese, Italian, Russian, and some other groups whose language I did not recognize.  And I think they all got on the Amtrak with me.
> 
> On long runs like Coast Starlight, Amtrak assigns seat numbers.  I had seat number 52 on Coach 12, and seat number 51 was the only other old man with a beard and long hair - total coincidence, right?  I sat next to him for most of the 13+ hours to Sacramento, so we learned a lot about each other.  He is visiting with friends and relatives on the mainland because he had to evacuate his tent on a platform in the middle of an organish farm in Hawaii after the lava flows got too close.  He was about to go back home after he got pictures from a friend who stayed on the island that showed his tent and platform were not damaged, but then he got a call from his son who just got out of jail from his 90-day stay for missing his probation meeting.  After he revealed that, we really opened up to each other.


No Way, Dude!  I was on the Coast Starlight that day in Seat 51, Coach 12.  Small world, I’d say.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 3260
> No Way, Dude!  I was on the Coast Starlight that day in Seat 51, Coach 12.  Small world, I’d say.


Cue the lesser no to formulate some "liberal train" conspiracy theory and then such to send dizzy on an anti-government subsidies rant, to which lil racist joe and militant brown shirt plumber will agree, LE will just whine.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cue the lesser no to formulate some "liberal train" conspiracy theory and then such to send dizzy on an anti-government subsidies rant, to which lil racist joe and militant brown shirt plumber will agree, LE will just whine.


Once again, you're busy erasing all doubt....

Whine? 
Kavanaugh was confirmed
Pepperdine beat Santa Clara
Dodgers are on a roll
I've nothing to complain about ya wanker...
Run along now.


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Because of my recent illness, my wife did not want to leave me alone for three weeks while she was on a business trip to Manila (I joked with her that she was afraid I would have dissolved into a rotten lump by the time she got back and ruined the couch).  So she conspired with my kids to "invite" me to visit them.  We compromised - I am up here for 10 days or so.  As usual (when I don't drive the trip), I took the Amtrak Coast Starlight, an all day trip if you include the 7AM Surfrider link from Oceanside to LA.
> 
> I have never seen Union Station so crowded, and it looked like a lot of the people there were foreign visitors on group tours - Chinese, Italian, Russian, and some other groups whose language I did not recognize.  And I think they all got on the Amtrak with me.
> 
> On long runs like Coast Starlight, Amtrak assigns seat numbers.  I had seat number 52 on Coach 12, and seat number 51 was the only other old man with a beard and long hair - total coincidence, right?  I sat next to him for most of the 13+ hours to Sacramento, so we learned a lot about each other.  He is visiting with friends and relatives on the mainland because he had to evacuate his tent on a platform in the middle of an organish farm in Hawaii after the lava flows got too close.  He was about to go back home after he got pictures from a friend who stayed on the island that showed his tent and platform were not damaged, but then he got a call from his son who just got out of jail from his 90-day stay for missing his probation meeting.  After he revealed that, we really opened up to each other.



" but then he got a call from his son who just got out of jail from his 90-day stay for missing
his probation meeting.  After he revealed that, we really opened up to each other. "


*I can't tell you how ridiculously hilarious that statement is on soooo many levels*
* given YOUR past posting history on this Forum and the previous ones that *
*mysteriously disappeared due to convenient " Hacking " that flushed your  *
*" periodically repulsive " comment trails....*

*And YOU know to what I speak !*


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 3260
> No Way, Dude!  I was on the Coast Starlight that day in Seat 51, Coach 12.  Small world, I’d say.


*See those two teeth missing.....they're still each on the hooks with Velveeta...*


----------



## espola (Oct 24, 2018)

Old home --

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/magazine/2018/11/proof-vermont-northeast-kingdom-photography/?user.testname=none&fbclid=IwAR1If2j68rw859nXqGJ59Jc6yL1NsgaSy9eTdNxQTCYauR-WdvmT3hughKM


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## espola (Oct 29, 2018)

Stumbled onto this youtube channel while searching for something else - ABOM79, produced by Adam Booth, a machinist in Pensacola, Fla, who has his own shop inherited from father and grandfather, and works at another with more machines. This is a good example of his videos once you skip by the first 11 minutes of Viewer Mail.


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2018)

*It wasn't stolen......*


----------



## espola (Oct 31, 2018)

I went to the store this morning and the cashier had on a costume that included coloring all her visible skin blue with sparkles embedded in it, plus some other costume elements that I am too much out of the mainstream culture to recognize (should have got a picture, right?). After complimenting her on her effort, I told her "Actually, I'm 25 years old. How do you like my old man costume?"


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm a little concerned that San Diego Beer Week is 10 days long.  Some might think that that is a negative indicator to beer lovers' mathematical ability.

https://www.sdbeer.com/sdbw


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 2, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm a little concerned that San Diego Beer Week is 10 days long.  Some might think that that is a negative indicator to beer lovers' mathematical ability.
> 
> https://www.sdbeer.com/sdbw


Maybe that's akin to going out for one beer and it then taking awhile to find that one beer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 2, 2018)

Excessive beer intake has been linked to wife beating for some.
Easy does it, ..you people.


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2018)

Opening Thursday --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 6, 2018)

Hiking and mountain biking?


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hiking and mountain biking?


They are working on a zip line from the summit down, to be open all year long (weather permitting).


----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2018)

Things I cared about that turned out OK in the elections --

G won, E lost.
6 lost.
Dumanis lost (SD Supervisor District 4).
Couvrette elected to PUSD board.
Gloria won (Assembly 78th District).
Maienschein re-elected (Assembly 77th District).

On the other hand --

Poway's fake-cowboy mayor Vaus re-elected.


----------



## espola (Nov 10, 2018)

For Veteran's Day, letters from my mother's cousin Dr. Harold Robinson, Medical Officer on USS Lansdowne (DD468) soon after they entered Tokyo Bay at the end of WW2, describing, among other things, their role in ferrying the Japanese dignitaries out to the Missouri for the formal surrender ceremony.

https://docs.google.com/…/1HwAXE1h1HD8GFV25Sebw0-s4Zg…/edit…

https://docs.google.com/…/1bjh-_Ra7YLKAzS_WgUd_Qmkglk…/edit…


----------



## espola (Nov 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Things I cared about that turned out OK in the elections --
> 
> G won, E lost.
> 6 lost.
> ...


Another smile - don't let the screen door hit you on your way out --

https://wvva.com/news/national-news-from-the-associated-press/2018/11/10/democrat-harley-rouda-wins-california-u-s-house-seat-defeats-15-term-republican-rep-dana-rohrabacher/


----------



## espola (Nov 15, 2018)

My wife escaped from jury duty that was threatening to upset our holiday plans.  On the third day of jury questioning today, while the jury was waiting in the hallway outside the courtroom, two of the principals in the case (she thinks it was the alleged victim and a witness) got into a loud argument right outside the courtroom door.  After questioning several jurors about what they saw, the judge let 8 jurors go from the pool.  My wife thinks that they are down below 12 now and will have to start over again tomorrow.


----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2018)

espola said:


> My wife escaped from jury duty that was threatening to upset our holiday plans.  On the third day of jury questioning today, while the jury was waiting in the hallway outside the courtroom, two of the principals in the case (she thinks it was the alleged victim and a witness) got into a loud argument right outside the courtroom door.  After questioning several jurors about what they saw, the judge let 8 jurors go from the pool.  My wife thinks that they are down below 12 now and will have to start over again tomorrow.


And today she got a check for $25 from the court.

Add another easy legal decision - a friend's business was burglarized recently.  Among the items stolen was a checkbook.  The (presumed) crook then cashed a check from that checkbook at a nearby store.  The store has his name, a copy of his ID, and a photograph.  And yesterday the detective assigned to the case came back from his extended holiday.


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2018)

espola said:


> And today she got a check for $25 from the court.
> 
> Add another easy legal decision - a friend's business was burglarized recently.  Among the items stolen was a checkbook.  The (presumed) crook then cashed a check from that checkbook at a nearby store.  The store has his name, a copy of his ID, and a photograph.  And yesterday the detective assigned to the case came back from his extended holiday.


*And the " Crook " was seen fleeing the retail establishment with an armful of *
*various dyes and rubber gloves....Hmmmm.*

*



*


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2018)

MTS and NCTD are proposing fare increases.  30-day and monthly bus passes for discounted fares (Senior, Disabled, Medical) will soon go up from $18 to $26, greater than 40% increase.  The cost of undiscounted adult passes stays at $72, and the cost of Youth passes drops from $36 to $26 - a 28% decrease.

https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/transportation/sd-me-mts-fare-increases-20181024-story.html

My suggestion?  Increase full price for 30-day passes to $80, increase S-D-M passes to $20, and reduce the Youth fare to $26.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2018)

espola said:


> MTS and NCTD are proposing fare increases.  30-day and monthly bus passes for discounted fares (Senior, Disabled, Medical) will soon go up from $18 to $26, greater than 40% increase.  The cost of undiscounted adult passes stays at $72, and the cost of Youth passes drops from $36 to $26 - a 28% decrease.
> 
> https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/transportation/sd-me-mts-fare-increases-20181024-story.html
> 
> My suggestion?  Increase full price for 30-day passes to $80, increase S-D-M passes to $20, and reduce the Youth fare to $26.


Forwarded to MTS and NCTD


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2018)

I would have voted or him in '88, but Bill Lee was running on the Rhinoceros Party platform.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=270438243662771


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2018)

A truly secular government would have made Christmas a 3-day weekend by now.


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2018)

I took a trip out to Oceanside pier yesterday to enjoy the nice weather.  I shared a bit of my tuna sandwich with a seagull, which meant all his brother seagulls within a mile thought I was their friend, and also a good share of their relatives the pigeons.  Further out, I watched the Bait Shop owner feeding a couple of pelicans, one of which was tame enough to walk right into the shop begging for more.

On my way out, I passed by the JWs sitting next to their rack of free literature.  The pier gig seems like a much nicer day than going door to door being yelled at.  What I thought to myself was "If you guys were watching the surfers ready to call lifeguards if someone gets in trouble, then your lives would have some purpose".  What I actually said to them was "Hello".


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

I just heard - RIP Sondra Locke.

Perhaps unrelated, but Outlaw Josey Wales is showing right now on History Channel.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> A truly secular government would have made Christmas a 3-day weekend by now.


Why was Dec. 25th selected in the first place?


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why was Dec. 25th selected in the first place?


It was the Roman date for Saturnalia, supposed to mark the Winter Solstice (and sloppy astronomy accumulated over the years makes it off from that by a few days).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> It was the Roman date for Saturnalia, supposed to mark the Winter Solstice (and sloppy astronomy accumulated over the years makes it off from that by a few days).


So the holiday with the name "Christ" in it was designated using the Roman calendar, a date based on faulty information? I'm sure those JW 's would have something to say about that.


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the holiday with the name "Christ" in it was designated using the Roman calendar, a date based on faulty information? I'm sure those JW 's would have something to say about that.


Back in aught-zer0, December 25 might have actually been closer to Winter Solstice, but the rules for figuring leap years were off a little, and no attempt was made to correct them until 1582.  For example, by the older Julian Calendar the Romans used today's date would be December 2.


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

This wrong in so many ways --

https://twitter.com/RealJamesWoods/status/1073478842730172416/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1073478842730172416&ref_url=https://www.rawstory.com/2018/12/5-ridiculous-right-wing-moments-week/


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm not sure if I understand this correctly, but it looks to me like UCI is advertising a college-level study program intended to make its students better video game players.

https://news.uci.edu/2017/06/13/digital-do-gooders/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIxJzj2_yp3wIVhBB9Ch0wyA6REAEYASAAEgL0NfD_BwE


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I took a trip out to Oceanside pier yesterday to enjoy the nice weather.  I shared a bit of my tuna sandwich with a seagull, which meant all his brother seagulls within a mile thought I was their friend, and also a good share of their relatives the pigeons.  Further out, I watched the Bait Shop owner feeding a couple of pelicans, one of which was tame enough to walk right into the shop begging for more.
> 
> On my way out, I passed by the JWs sitting next to their rack of free literature.  The pier gig seems like a much nicer day than going door to door being yelled at.  What I thought to myself was "If you guys were watching the surfers ready to call lifeguards if someone gets in trouble, then your lives would have some purpose".  What I actually said to them was "Hello".



*You're a frickin Creep.........*


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 20, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You're a frickin Creep.........*


He's worse then that. I'm guessing his computer is filled with some sicko animal videos...


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> He's worse then that. I'm guessing his computer is filled with some sicko animal videos...


You  got me --



That's me in fron, my brother on top, and our father's biggest buck.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> You  got me --
> 
> View attachment 3698
> 
> Nice..


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

I lost another cane today.  There ought to be some little two-part bluetooth device, one part goes on the device you don't want to forget, the other in your pocket. When the parts get <<settable distance>> apart from each other, the part in the pocket becomes an alarm.


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Were  you were wearing girls panties back then..


That's twice you have brought that subject up today.  Is there something you want to get off your chest?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> I lost another cane today.  There ought to be some little two-part bluetooth device, one part goes on the device you don't want to forget, the other in your pocket. When the parts get <<settable distance>> apart from each other, the part in the pocket becomes an alarm.


So you want to put a vibrator in your pocket? Sounds about right..


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> That's twice you have brought that subject up today.  Is there something you want to get off your chest?


Just curious about your little girl fetish.  It's creepy and disturbing.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> That's twice you have brought that subject up today.  Is there something you want to get off your chest?


Why did you change my quote? Creep..


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

A couple of pages back in my scrapbook, my grandfather and his Belgians.  He bought them cheap because the previous owner couldn't get them to work.  Supposedly he bribed them with chewing tobacco, and they made his living.


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Just curious about your little girl fetish.  It's creepy and disturbing.


My post at the time was "The color of little girl's underwear is none of the referee's business."  JaP disagreed.  How about you?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> My post at the time was "The color of little girl's underwear is none of the referee's business."  JaP disagreed.  How about you?


Liar.. prove it. You are infatuated with mens urinal habits and little girls? Pervert..


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Liar.. prove it. You are infatuated with mens urinal habits and little girls? Pervert..


Why are you running away from the question?  It's pretty clear - either you support the referee intrusion on what should be a private matter, or you don't.  Which is it?

There seems to be a strain running through this forum of posters who realize they are losing the argument so they then make up disgusting stories about others.  For the good of the Universe, I hope they are all the same person posting under different accounts.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Why are you running away from the question?  It's pretty clear - either you support the referee intrusion on what should be a private matter, or you don't.  Which is it?
> 
> There seems to be a strain running through this forum of posters who realize they are losing the argument so they then make up disgusting stories about others.  For the good of the Universe, I hope they are all the same person posting under different accounts.


The only opinion I have is that you are sick in the head. Wanting to know if some guys drop their pants or use their fly at a urinal is disturbing. Maybe you should just come clean about your hidden feelings, embrace them. As for your fetish with little girls? Thats something that the PoPo should look into...you're a disturbing guy. Get help E..


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> The only opinion I have is that you are sick in the head. Wanting to know if some guys drop their pants or use their fly at a urinal is disturbing. Maybe you should just come clean about your hidden feelings, embrace them. As for your fetish with little girls? Thats something that the PoPo should look into...you're a disturbing guy. Get help E..


Then it is your duty to report me to the relevant authorities.  Be sure to leave your full contact information.


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> The only opinion I have is that you are sick in the head. Wanting to know if some guys drop their pants or use their fly at a urinal is disturbing. Maybe you should just come clean about your hidden feelings, embrace them. As for your fetish with little girls? Thats something that the PoPo should look into...you're a disturbing guy. Get help E..


And you still haven't answered the question.  Should I just put you down on JaP's side, since you obviously don't want to be on mine?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> And you still haven't answered the question.  Should I just put you down on JaP's side, since you obviously don't want to be on mine?


Sorry E.. your world is a creepy one. I'll comment on certain things from a distance.

Btw... still waiting for your post about your expert experience in Baseball.


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> I lost another cane today.  There ought to be some little two-part bluetooth device, one part goes on the device you don't want to forget, the other in your pocket. When the parts get <<settable distance>> apart from each other, the part in the pocket becomes an alarm.



*It's called RFID you frickin Creep.*


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Last disgusting picture -- my father in the hospital, Nov 67, with the bear he almost killed and who almost killed him.  His hunting buddies tracked the bear down and the game warden in the party confiscated it for rabies testing from an unrelated hunter who had just killed it.  So the buddies loaded the bear up and took him to the hospital (where else?) ... and that's just the beginning of a story I have told before


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Sorry E.. your world is a creepy one. I'll comment on certain things from a distance.
> 
> Btw... still waiting for your post about your expert experience in Baseball.


Now it's baseball?  What did 4nos and JaP tell you about me and baseball?

Have you notified the authorities yet?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Now it's baseball?  What did 4nos and JaP tell you about me and baseball?
> 
> Have you notified the authorities yet?


So funny how you can recall everthing about JaP but forget all the BS stories you post...you know how your an expert about Baseball. You do recall the discussion about balks and the automatic pass to first on an intentional walk? You're  an idiot and a creep...


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Now it's baseball?  What did 4nos and JaP tell you about me and baseball?
> 
> Have you notified the authorities yet?


Be sure to say hi to your new buddy Fact when you two are DMing about me. I must really be in your head as well if you feel the need to discuss me so much... 

Enjoy your Christmas E


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So funny how you can recall everthing about JaP but forget all the BS stories you post...you know how your an expert about Baseball. You do recall the discussion about balks and the automatic pass to first on an intentional walk? You're  an idiot and a creep...


I don't like the automatic pass instead of 4 pitches.   I don't see how that makes me an expert.


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Be sure to say hi to your new buddy Fact when you two are DMing about me. I must really be in your head as well if you feel the need to discuss me so much...
> 
> Enjoy your Christmas E


When you finally decide to do your duty and turn me in, please DM me the office to which you reported me and the case number they gave you.  That will give me an opportunity to turn myself in.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 21, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't like the automatic pass instead of 4 pitches.   I don't see how that makes me an expert.


My last post to you because well, your honestly not worth it and your about dishonest a person on this forum as there is.

YOU are the one who claimed superior knowledge. YOU are the one who claimed that in your experience.

I asked you what experience that was. 

YOU never replied. 

Good luck in your life old man.


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> My last post to you because well, your honestly not worth it and your about dishonest a person on this forum as there is.
> 
> YOU are the one who claimed superior knowledge. YOU are the one who claimed that in your experience.
> 
> ...


Show me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Why are you running away from the question?  It's pretty clear - either you support the referee intrusion on what should be a private matter, or you don't.  Which is it?
> 
> There seems to be a strain running through this forum of posters who realize they are losing the argument so they then make up disgusting stories about others.  For the good of the Universe, I hope they are all the same person posting under different accounts.


You are the most dishonest, biggest fucking liar in here.


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2018)

Just when I was thinking of taking up knitting to fit into what I fear may soon be a sedentary life, I discovered that our new robot masters have taken that away as well --

https://discountmoreforyou.com/products/the-digital-knitting-machine?fbclid=IwAR3xfsuFrBdq9Kavao7z2CwgXqyQQ14CbBr5_3ckpk_fittlFlagd13mmHA


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the most dishonest, biggest fucking liar in here.


What lies?


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2018)

espola said:


> I made up a little song called "All Holidays In", sung to the tune of "Happy Birthday" or "Good Morning to All"
> 
> Happy Festivus to you
> Io Saturnalioo*
> ...


Reposting as a salute to all those who took Latin in high school - Io Saturnalia!


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Then it is your duty to report me to the relevant authorities.  Be sure to leave your full contact information.


Have you reported me yet?  Or are you just reinforcing my opinion of you as a lying coward?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

espola said:


> What lies?


All of them.


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2018)

This picture from my brother-in-law's house is good enough to be on a Christmas card --


----------



## nononono (Dec 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Then it is your duty to report me to the relevant authorities.  Be sure to leave your full contact information.



*How about  forwarding ALL the saved " Old Forum Posts " from you Mr Spola ....*

*How about the " Golf Ball " theft admissions too............*

*You can't weasel out of those two.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Have you reported me yet?  Or are you just reinforcing my opinion of you as a lying coward?



*Reported.....hell you own it.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Now it's baseball?  What did 4nos and JaP tell you about me and baseball?
> 
> Have you notified the authorities yet?



*Oh ....that's funny, by your own admission this JaP character has YOU pegged also....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 21, 2018)

espola said:


> When you finally decide to do your duty and turn me in, please DM me the office to which you reported me and the case number they gave you.  That will give me an opportunity to turn myself in.



*Creepy and Sad..............*

*What did I say Looooong ago about embracing the TRUTH.*

*Don't worry.....you can still enjoy Xmas.*


----------



## espola (Dec 22, 2018)

I just received a Jury Summons for Feb 3 from United States District Court.  Maybe they will put me on Junior's trial?  No chance - they would reject me after I started shouting insults at him as soon as I saw him in the courtroom.


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2018)

From Sacramento down to about Fresno on 99 87-octane gasoline is available for under $3/gallon, in some places nearing $2.80.


----------



## espola (Jan 1, 2019)

Worth a watch --






Now banned in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2019)

No further comment necessary --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2019)

espola said:


> No further comment necessary --


Nutters, especially plumbers, know better than thou.


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2019)

I found out something new today - some antibiotics can make your poop green.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2019)

espola said:


> I found out something new today - some antibiotics can make your poop green.


And 2 days after the end of treatment - back to brown.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2019)

A couple of things I have learned recently --

1.  The term "slab leak" doesn't always mean what you might think it does from the simple meanings of the words "slab" and "leak".

2.  Most gypsum wall board produced before 1980 included asbestos.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2019)

espola said:


> None of the police who are investigating the assault have suggested that my behavior was in any way criminal, although I must admit that if my assailant had collapsed bleeding after the second blow I would have hit him again more than once before calling 911.  When I called the lead detective back after my hospital episode, one of his questions was whether any of the doctors could link the attack to the collapse 8 days later.  The answer is no, but the answer is really "We don't know".  It turns out from a lifestyle viewpoint that it is better if DMV believes that the collapse is a one-time thing caused by being punched in the head rather than something else that makes them more nervous for public safety, like late-onset epilepsy.  The neurologist I saw yesterday admitted he didn't know what caused it despite three CT scans (brain, upper spine, lower spine), a complete EEG session, and an MRI of my head before they let me out the door.  There is no bleeding or blood clot visible, and no significant congenital abnormality (my right jugular sinus is larger than my left jugular sinus, but not out of the range of normal variation.
> 
> So I have had one documented episode of seizures in 71 years, and I am now taking a prescription anti-seizure medicine, and the DMV should suddenly be concerned?  In any event, I am scheduled for a followup EEG Oct 1.
> 
> My wife is on an international trip (she is helping organize one of the first, if not THE first, international real estate conferences ever held in Hanoi - apparently the Viet Minh follow-ons have enough money they want to invest, or they want to attract outside investors in VN RE).  She is so committed to this conference being seen as a success that she ignored the fact that it opens on our 30th wedding anniversary.  I had planned to rub that in by taking a week-long driving trip by myself up through the Sierra Nevada National Parks, a couple of days with my kids in Sacramento, and then return via the newly repaired Big Sur road just in time to pick her up at the airport on her return, but now I'm losing 4-1 in the family council on the question "Dad shouldn't drive".  At the same time, my daughter is on a 9-day trip to Spain, which she offered to cancel so she could come to SD and be my driver for a while.


Followup - I got my license back last week (the effective date was Dec 28, but the notice didn't arrive in the mail until Dec 31.  Most of my driving trips so far have been to a bus stop.

One wasn't - because I wasn't driving for more than 3 months, my pile of recycling stuff was building up.  So I went to my favorite rebate shop in Escondido, and got exactly $29.


----------



## Fact (Jan 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> He's worse then that. I'm guessing his computer is filled with some sicko animal videos just like mine. Oh the things I would do with a hippo..


Wishful thinking creep.


----------



## Fact (Jan 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you want to put a vibrator in your pocket? Sounds about right..


You are a f’n sicko. I like teasing E as much as the next person but your mind always goes to the gutter...please get help.


----------



## Fact (Jan 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Why did you change my quote? Creep..


Hahahahahhaha...you let an old liberal get the better of you. Time to get off the Forum and get help.


----------



## Fact (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the most dishonest, biggest fucking liar in here.


Just because someone is a liberal is not a reason to be so hostile. Take a lesson from Lion Eyes and Ricky. They insult with class.  It takes a person with a brain to be sarcastic like those two.  You are just pathetic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Fact said:


> Just because someone is a liberal is not a reason to be so hostile. Take a lesson from Lion Eyes and Ricky. They insult with class.  It takes a person with a brain to be sarcastic like those two.  You are just pathetic.


And you are the resident forum liar.


----------



## Fact (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And you are the resident forum liar.


As E said, show just 1 lie.  Just pathetic!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Fact said:


> As E said, show just 1 lie.  Just pathetic!


You really should stop editing your posts, or just own up to it.


----------



## Fact (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You really should stop editing your posts, or just own up to it.


Another moron that has no clue how this forum works.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Fact said:


> Another moron that has no clue how this forum works.


Nobody knows better than I.


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2019)

My brother sent a picture from my father's 80th birthday party (probably our last complete family picture) in 2005 that Amazon auto photo editor mangled while trying to name everyone.  I'm one of those labeled "Mom".


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2019)

Fact said:


> Just because someone is a liberal is not a reason to be so hostile. Take a lesson from Lion Eyes and Ricky. They insult with class.  It takes a person with a brain to be sarcastic like those two.  You are just pathetic.


LE has class?  Have I accidentally hit the Ignore button for "Lion Eyes posting with class"?  He usually reads like "Man about to have a stroke" to me. 

Ricky is usually sincere and is not afraid to give away his identity to anyone not too clueless to figure it out.   His recent relative silence may be because the light finally came on in his brain and he realizes only fools support t any more.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 8, 2019)

espola said:


> What lies?


That's all they have, lying and lies, and lying about lies, hilarious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 8, 2019)

Fact said:


> Just because someone is a liberal is not a reason to be so hostile. Take a lesson from Lion Eyes and Ricky. They insult with class.  It takes a person with a brain to be sarcastic like those two.  You are just pathetic.


I guess we all have our own standards.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess we all have our own standards.


Don't sell yourself short, you have no standards.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 8, 2019)

Fact said:


> You are a f’n sicko. I like teasing E as much as the next person but your mind always goes to the gutter...please get help.


Nice try troll... in the old forum E wanted to know if guys preferred to drop their pants at a urinal or use their fly. That's YOUR guy. A creepy guy. A creepy old guy who also has a perversion for little girls underwear. Have fun with him but consider yourself warned...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Nice try troll... in the old forum E wanted to know if guys preferred to drop their pants at a urinal or use their fly. That's YOUR guy. A creepy guy. A creepy old guy who also has a perversion for little girls underwear. Have fun with him but consider yourself warned...


Looks like Multi has a creeper.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 8, 2019)

espola said:


> LE has class?  Have I accidentally hit the Ignore button for "Lion Eyes posting with class"?  He usually reads like "Man about to have a stroke" to me.
> 
> Ricky is usually sincere and is not afraid to give away his identity to anyone not too clueless to figure it out.   His recent relative silence may be because the light finally came on in his brain and he realizes only fools support t any more.


If anyone knows about having a stroke Magoo, perhaps that would be you..I blamed your "thought process" as more dementia related....
PS. Nice family photo Magoo.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 8, 2019)

I used to have empathy for the guy. Always posting about his past you can tell he longs for those days. I wrote off his insults for an old man trying to act out his younger days of acting tough. But his urinal post creeped me out and that's when I noticed his pattern of denial, lies and disingenuous character. I whish him well and good health and hope he gets some medication to help himself out. Maybe the new Governor will pass some type of healthcare law that E can get meds delivered to his residence for free...


Lion Eyes said:


> If anyone knows about having a stroke Magoo, perhaps that would be you..I blamed your "thought process" as more dementia related....
> PS. Nice family photo Magoo.


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Nice try troll... in the old forum E wanted to know if guys preferred to drop their pants at a urinal or use their fly. That's YOUR guy. A creepy guy. A creepy old guy who also has a perversion for little girls underwear. Have fun with him but consider yourself warned...


Liar.


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I used to have empathy for the guy. Always posting about his past you can tell he longs for those days. I wrote off his insults for an old man trying to act out his younger days of acting tough. But his urinal post creeped me out and that's when I noticed his pattern of denial, lies and disingenuous character. I whish him well and good health and hope he gets some medication to help himself out. Maybe the new Governor will pass some type of healthcare law that E can get meds delivered to his residence for free...


Show me.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 8, 2019)

I used to have empathy for the guy. Always posting about his past you can tell he longs for those days. I wrote off his insults for an old man trying to act out his younger days of acting tough. But his urinal post creeped me out and that's when I noticed his pattern of denial, lies and disingenuous character. I whish him well and good health and hope he gets some medication to help himself out. Maybe the new Governor will pass some type of healthcare law that E can get meds del


Lion Eyes said:


> If anyone knows about having a stroke Magoo, perhaps that would be you..I blamed your "thought process" as more dementia related....
> PS. Nice family photo Magoo.





Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like Multi has a creeper.


Nothing new. No Goal trolled me for a bit but then we sorted things out. Fact and E are good bed fellows. Neither are willing to own up to their post and are obvious liars. Funny how E will claim to have total recall about his little girls underwear post and then selective amnesia in regards to his urinal post. The first time I confronted E about his urinal post he replied with "sounds like something I would think about but I don't recall posting that". I went back to find it and he had deleated it. Fact isn't smart enough to delete...


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I used to have empathy for the guy. Always posting about his past you can tell he longs for those days. I wrote off his insults for an old man trying to act out his younger days of acting tough. But his urinal post creeped me out and that's when I noticed his pattern of denial, lies and disingenuous character. I whish him well and good health and hope he gets some medication to help himself out. Maybe the new Governor will pass some type of healthcare law that E can get meds del
> 
> 
> Nothing new. No Goal trolled me for a bit but then we sorted things out. Fact and E are good bed fellows. Neither are willing to own up to their post and are obvious liars. Funny how E will claim to have total recall about his little girls underwear post and then selective amnesia in regards to his urinal post. The first time I confronted E about his urinal post he replied with "sounds like something I would think about but I don't recall posting that". I went back to find it and he had deleated it. Fact isn't smart enough to delete...


The "urinal post" sounds like a good foundation for a joke, but I don't remember making it.  In fact, it seems like you are the only person here who "remembers" it.  Why is that?  

And I  don't even know how to delete a post here, short of begging Dominic to do it for me.


----------



## Torros (Jan 8, 2019)

espola said:


> The "urinal post" sounds like a good foundation for a joke, but I don't remember making it.  In fact, it seems like you are the only person here who "remembers" it.  Why is that?
> 
> And I  don't even know how to delete a post here, short of begging Dominic to do it for me.


Looks like I will need to repeat myself.

Multi Sport is not 100% correct. The urinal post that he is refering to was in fact a poll that you posted. I'm not on the forum nearly as much as either of you so I can't vouch for the "underwear conspiracy" or Multi Sport calling you out but I remember your poll. I even commented on your poll, posting what type perv puts up a poll like this. Shortly after the entire post was removed.

Espola, Dominic is a reasonable guy and you don't need to beg him to delete a post. All you have to do is ask but you probably already knew that.


----------



## Fact (Jan 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I used to have empathy for the guy. Always posting about his past you can tell he longs for those days. I wrote off his insults for an old man trying to act out his younger days of acting tough. But his urinal post creeped me out and that's when I noticed his pattern of denial, lies and disingenuous character. I whish him well and good health and hope he gets some medication to help himself out. Maybe the new Governor will pass some type of healthcare law that E can get meds del
> 
> 
> Nothing new. No Goal trolled me for a bit but then we sorted things out. Fact and E are good bed fellows. Neither are willing to own up to their post and are obvious liars. Funny how E will claim to have total recall about his little girls underwear post and then selective amnesia in regards to his urinal post. The first time I confronted E about his urinal post he replied with "sounds like something I would think about but I don't recall posting that". I went back to find it and he had deleated it. Fact isn't smart enough to delete...


First you claim that you have a screen shot of a post I allegedly posted.  You never posted it. Then you claim that I deleted it even though my account does not let me edit anything after a few minutes. Now you are claiming that I am not smart enough to delete it. Whose the liar?

As for E, the underwear issue was around the time of State Cup. A poster asked about the enforcement of long sleeve and long leggings under under armor type products during cold/wet weather. JAP got on here and claimed that refs would not be enforcing the rule that they had to match the uniform or that they all needed to match each other. All E said is that it is a ridiculous rule and other posts got on here to confirm that some refs were in fact enforcing the rule.

Stop being manipulative and deceitful. You're not even funny.

I don't generally agree with E, but I can respect his opinion.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 8, 2019)

Fact said:


> First you claim that you have a screen shot of a post I allegedly posted.  You never posted it. Then you claim that I deleted it even though my account does not let me edit anything after a few minutes. Now you are claiming that I am not smart enough to delete it. Whose the liar?
> 
> As for E, the underwear issue was around the time of State Cup. A poster asked about the enforcement of long sleeve and long leggings under under armor type products during cold/wet weather. JAP got on here and claimed that refs would not be enforcing the rule that they had to match the uniform or that they all needed to match each other. All E said is that it is a ridiculous rule and other posts got on here to confirm that some refs were in fact enforcing the rule.
> 
> ...


That's how it was in the C'mon Ref thread.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 8, 2019)

Fact said:


> First you claim that you have a screen shot of a post I allegedly posted.  You never posted it. Then you claim that I deleted it even though my account does not let me edit anything after a few minutes. Now you are claiming that I am not smart enough to delete it. Whose the liar?
> 
> As for E, the underwear issue was around the time of State Cup. A poster asked about the enforcement of long sleeve and long leggings under under armor type products during cold/wet weather. JAP got on here and claimed that refs would not be enforcing the rule that they had to match the uniform or that they all needed to match each other. All E said is that it is a ridiculous rule and other posts got on here to confirm that some refs were in fact enforcing the rule.
> 
> ...


Good job at regurgitating Es words. Did he share that with you when you sent him a DM. This isn't High School loser. 

You posted you can't edit your post because you were too cheap to pay for it and now it's you can't do it after a few minutes? Get your story straight liar.  I did repost your racist post about white girls and no, you didn't delete the post you edited the post. Do you even know the difference? I doubt it liar...

Enjoy the company E the creeper. You deserve each other..


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's how it was in the C'mon Ref thread.


Hopefully your drinking the good stuff now...


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2019)

Torros said:


> Looks like I will need to repeat myself.
> 
> Multi Sport is not 100% correct. The urinal post that he is refering to was in fact a poll that you posted. I'm not on the forum nearly as much as either of you so I can't vouch for the "underwear conspiracy" or Multi Sport calling you out but I remember your poll. I even commented on your poll, posting what type perv puts up a poll like this. Shortly after the entire post was removed.
> 
> Espola, Dominic is a reasonable guy and you don't need to beg him to delete a post. All you have to do is ask but you probably already knew that.


I don't do polls.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't do polls.


You don't remember polls.


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2019)

A different angle on the government shutdown -- bill collectors.

https://wamu.org/story/19/01/08/the-feds-didnt-pay-their-5-million-water-bill-can-d-c-shut-off-water-to-the-white-house/


----------



## Torros (Jan 8, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't do polls.


And after your horrible attempt at one I don't blame you. Stick to your feeble attempts of humor and boring life stories. Try to refrain from lying though as it comes back to bite you in the ass.


----------



## Torros (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don't remember polls.


I'm sure he does. Espola is just trying to cover his ass which he does a poor job of. His "show me" and "prove it" replies are just his way of avoiding the truth. Everyone sees it except him.


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2019)

Torros said:


> And after your horrible attempt at one I don't blame you. Stick to your feeble attempts of humor and boring life stories. Try to refrain from lying though as it comes back to bite you in the ass.


What lies?


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2019)

Torros said:


> I'm sure he does. Espola is just trying to cover his ass which he does a poor job of. His "show me" and "prove it" replies are just his way of avoiding the truth. Everyone sees it except him.


Show me.


----------



## Torros (Jan 8, 2019)

espola said:


> What lies?


Take for example your Urinal Poll. I know, Multi Sport knows and you know that you posted it. I know because I read it and posted a reply. Yet you continue to lie about it. 

There you go Espola. Are you going to double down now? I bet you will.


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2019)

Torros said:


> Take for example your Urinal Poll. I know, Multi Sport knows and you know that you posted it. I know because I read it and posted a reply. Yet you continue to lie about it.
> 
> There you go Espola. Are you going to double down now? I bet you will.


My opinion about polls in here is that they are a waste of time and effort.


----------



## Torros (Jan 8, 2019)

espola said:


> My opinion about polls in here is that they are a waste of time and effort.


So I guess you learned that the hard way then. Especially one on urinals.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2019)

Torros said:


> So I guess you learned that the hard way then. Especially one on urinals.


As I have already said - that sounds like a good premise for a joke.  What's the punch line?


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2019)

In 1965, generating electrical utility power from a nuclear fusion reactor was said to be about a decade away.  According to this article, many of the problems encountered have been solved by experience and new materials, so now it is only 15 years away.

https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/mar/09/nuclear-fusion-on-brink-of-being-realised-say-mit-scientists?fbclid=IwAR2J1tlo5tyUzMO3MIkpa2as_PE0hUgdrvm6AaCJNYMg_DFSblzD_d-HSMg


----------



## Torros (Jan 9, 2019)

espola said:


> As I have already said - that sounds like a good premise for a joke.  What's the punch line?


Well in this case that would be you. Did you get the results you were seeking in your urinal poll that you were seeking Richard?


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2019)

Torros said:


> Well in this case that would be you. Did you get the results you were seeking in your urinal poll that you were seeking Richard?


I don't do polls.


----------



## Torros (Jan 9, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't do polls.


You mean you don't do polls NOW. Just because you deny it doesn't mean you didn't do it. The unfortunate reality is that it was on the original forum, version 1.0. The beauty of it is you and I know the truth, that you did post about urinals. Everytime you deny it you and I know that you are lying and that makes me smile. Everytime you make a post calling someone a liar just remember that you are forum liar.

Enjoy you evening liar.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2019)

Torros said:


> You mean you don't do polls NOW. Just because you deny it doesn't mean you didn't do it. The unfortunate reality is that it was on the original forum, version 1.0. The beauty of it is you and I know the truth, that you did post about urinals. Everytime you deny it you and I know that you are lying and that makes me smile. Everytime you make a post calling someone a liar just remember that you are forum liar.
> 
> Enjoy you evening liar.


I don't know any such thing.  

And I don't do polls.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2019)

espola said:


> I just received a Jury Summons for Feb 3 from United States District Court.  Maybe they will put me on Junior's trial?  No chance - they would reject me after I started shouting insults at him as soon as I saw him in the courtroom.


Today I got another letter from the court informing me that I have been placed in a juror screening pool for what they think may be a long trial (projected as Feb 5 to March 1).  The letter included a 1-question form - Will you be able to serve the possible full term of the trial?  If I responded by circling "No" I had to give a reason (and most of the letter-sized page was reserved for an answer).  I circled "Yes" and put the letter in the return mail slot.  

My last shot at Federal Court 10(?) years ago was a 2-day affair - Orientation the first morning, jury selection and start of the trial in the afternoon, and on Day 2 guilty verdict in time for lunch.  I'm guessing that a 4-week trial is not a repeat border violator like that one was.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 9, 2019)

Torros said:


> You mean you don't do polls NOW. Just because you deny it doesn't mean you didn't do it. The unfortunate reality is that it was on the original forum, version 1.0. The beauty of it is you and I know the truth, that you did post about urinals. Everytime you deny it you and I know that you are lying and that makes me smile. Everytime you make a post calling someone a liar just remember that you are forum liar.
> 
> Enjoy you evening liar.


Your wasting time with E.. once a liar always a liar.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Your wasting time with E.. once a liar always a liar.


What lies?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 10, 2019)

espola said:


> What lies?


t-suckers aren't aware enough to know the difference between fact and fiction . . . example A: they believe t.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t-suckers aren't aware enough to know the difference between fact and fiction . . . example A: they believe t.


Says the guy who gets drunk at 9 am...


----------



## espola (Jan 12, 2019)

Back in September, I had planned a trip up through the Sierra National Parks, with a specific goal to visit the newly-refurbished Mariposa Grove in Yosemite NP, followed by a night in Sacramento (I have an open invitation to sleep on a couch there (that couch is so comfortable as a bed that I have offered to buy it from my kids)), and the next day drive south down along the newly-refurbished Highway 1 through Big Sur.  Then my driving license was suspended for a while, and now that I have it back Mariposa Grove is locked up because of the shutdown.  I'm looking for alternatives, but all of them require betting on an end to the shutdown.


----------



## nononono (Jan 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Back in September, I had planned a trip up through the Sierra National Parks, with a specific goal to visit the newly-refurbished Mariposa Grove in Yosemite NP, followed by a night in Sacramento (I have an open invitation to sleep on a couch there (that couch is so comfortable as a bed that I have offered to buy it from my kids)), and the next day drive south down along the newly-refurbished Highway 1 through Big Sur.  Then my driving license was suspended for a while, and now that I have it back Mariposa Grove is locked up because of the shutdown.  I'm looking for alternatives, but all of them require betting on an end to the shutdown.



*Call Cryin Chuck and Nasty Nancy and tell them....*


*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 12, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/12/us/border-wall-gofundme-refund/index.html


----------



## nononono (Jan 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/12/us/border-wall-gofundme-refund/index.html



*You really are a dumb Donkey " Butt " washer aren't you.......*

*That is the Classic misleading trash puked out of the CNN hole in New York....*
*And what does the above poster known as " Rodent " do......lap it up and swallow it whole.*


----------



## espola (Jan 14, 2019)

Science Channel (who should know better) just repeated the fallacy in their show How the Universe Works that personal GPS devices "bounce" signals off the GPS satellites in orbit to determine their position.


----------



## espola (Jan 19, 2019)

Some people in here will complete their hate-bingo cards in one event -- Native American-Filipino-Puerto-Rican gay Democrat Todd Gloria announced his run for Mayor of San Diego last night in a packed union meeting hall.


----------



## espola (Feb 1, 2019)

Orwell's Big Brother had no idea about this --

https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-dna-fbi-familytreedna-20190201-story.html?fbclid=IwAR29bxOxj-2cEWDyqcN1d6tk99429fL-SDYM2UhULF1uAcT5lqIQcFWhwqw


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2019)

Fascinating look at how to run a big steam locomotive --


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Fascinating look at how to run a big steam locomotive --


I love to listen to people when they talk about things where they know what they are doing.  Here's another --


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2019)

My Federal Court jury duty, Day 1 --

It was raining, so I wore my ski parka.  At security, I had to show them what a retractable-cable ski lock was for.  

I was placed in a pool of 32 for consideration in a trademark dispute civil suit, but not one of the 8 seated after voir dire.  

The juror webpage (which we are supposed to check every day after 6PM) says I don't have to go in tomorrow.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2019)

espola said:


> My Federal Court jury duty, Day 1 --
> 
> It was raining, so I wore my ski parka.  At security, I had to show them what a retractable-cable ski lock was for.
> 
> ...


Lawyers don't like rebels that think for themselves.


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lawyers don't like rebels that think for themselves.


I don't disagree with you, but I was never in a situation where a lawyer could have made that judgement about me.  The jury was drawn randomly  from the pool of 32, and the first 12 were sufficient to get the 8 they were looking for.  I was juror #19.


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2019)

Every state must have some sort of response to the SB halftime show by now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2019)

espola said:


> I love to listen to people when they talk about things where they know what they are doing.  Here's another --


Seems the opposite amuses you as well as you come in here to gawk at the t apers.


----------



## nononono (Feb 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the opposite amuses you as well as you come in here to gawk at the t apers.



*Your " Buddy " Adam Schiff is in a world of hurt........*
*He's got very little time until the hammer falls......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your " Buddy " Adam Schiff is in a world of hurt........*
> *He's got very little time until the hammer falls......*


National Enquirer is the one in hot water. Everything around t goes to shit, and jail.


----------



## nononono (Feb 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> National Enquirer is the one in hot water. Everything around t goes to shit, and jail.


*Ummmm......I'll take the TRUTH for $ 500.00....*

*Meanwhile your buddy " Schiff for Brains " is on the skewer and the heat is on high...*

*Oh.....*
*How about the " Three Little Pigs " roasting over an open fire in Virginia...*
*I think someone is about to throw a " Mark Warner " on the barbie also.....*

*You Democrats are one Hypocritical bunch I must say.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Ummmm......I'll take the TRUTH for $ 500.00....*
> 
> *Meanwhile your buddy " Schiff for Brains " is on the skewer and the heat is on high...*
> 
> ...


AMI


----------



## espola (Feb 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> AMI


If those email senders are real lawyers, don't they risk disbarment?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 8, 2019)

espola said:


> If those email senders are real lawyers, don't they risk disbarment?


Stupid has come to the top so hard it's foaming. Many of these people that were once afraid to show it before are now proud of it, but it's not such a good idea because there are still serious people in charge of various investigative branches of government. . . their stupid, like it's, will be exposed. The idiots in here have theirs on full display everyday.


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stupid has come to the top so hard it's foaming. Many of these people that were once afraid to show it before are now proud of it, but it's not such a good idea because there are still serious people in charge of various investigative branches of government. . . their stupid, like it's, will be exposed. The idiots in here have theirs on full display everyday.


From my viewpoint, there are some very clever trolls posting here, some not-so-clever trolls, and a couple of sincere but misguided fools.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stupid has come to the top so hard it's foaming. Many of these people that were once afraid to show it before are now proud of it, but it's not such a good idea because there are still serious people in charge of various investigative branches of government. . . *their stupid, like it's, will be exposed.* The idiots in here have theirs on full display everyday.


And you call people stupid idiots?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

espola said:


> From my viewpoint, there are some very clever trolls posting here, some not-so-clever trolls, and a couple of sincere but misguided fools.


It might help if you pulled your slobber bib from over your eyes.


----------



## nononono (Feb 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> National Enquirer is the one in hot water. Everything around t goes to shit, and jail.



*The National Enquirer has a lot of DIRT on Adam Schiff /Ed Buck.....and*
*many others...*

*So " Dick " picks from Bezo's girlfriend or ex wife are supposed to be the game *
*changer.....Nah....how about what happened to Anthony Weiner, now there was*
*a shoe drop.*

*Are you related to " Messy " Financial ?*
*Because I'm seeing a very disturbing pattern that associates*
*the two of you......and it's not a good one.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And you call people stupid idiots?



*Poor poor Rodent........that's what happens when you continue to drag*
*your swollen sack across razor blades.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 9, 2019)

espola said:


> From my viewpoint, there are some very clever trolls posting here, some not-so-clever trolls, and a couple of sincere but misguided fools.


Which one are you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Which one are you?


We certainly know which one you are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We certainly know which one you are.


#metoo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We certainly know which one you are.


Curly is even too good for you.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

For Valentine's Day I got a box of 33 little chocolate bottles filled with Remy Martin.  I don't think they will last until next year.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> For Valentine's Day I got a box of 33 little chocolate bottles filled with Remy Martin.  I don't think they will last until next year.


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2019)

My brother just posted this on his FB page, and I didn't want to lose it (nothing ever happens to this forum, right?).  Our dad is the guy in the hat, USMC, WWII, somewhere in the Pacific.  He dropped out of HS to join the Marines, and the war ended soon after he turned 20.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2019)

espola said:


> My brother just posted this on his FB page, and I didn't want to lose it (nothing ever happens to this forum, right?).  Our dad is the guy in the hat, USMC, WWII, somewhere in the Pacific.  He dropped out of HS to join the Marines, and the war ended soon after he turned 20.


The Greatest Generation!


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2019)

espola said:


> My brother just posted this on his FB page, and I didn't want to lose it (nothing ever happens to this forum, right?).  Our dad is the guy in the hat, USMC, WWII, somewhere in the Pacific.  He dropped out of HS to join the Marines, and the war ended soon after he turned 20.


He came out to visit us in San Diego once, so he told us that after the war ended, he was processed for discharge at Camp Kearney (where the east side of Miramar MCAS is now).  He and his deactivated bomber squadron buddies lived in a tent and had to take a truck ride to get to a place to take a shower, and then after the truck ride back they needed another shower.  They ran out of Philippine Liberation medals, so they gave his group China Service medals instead, even though they had never been to China.  There was a branch railroad station on the base, so eventually he got a train ticket home to Vermont several train-days away.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2019)

espola said:


> He came out to visit us in San Diego once, so he told us that after the war ended, he was processed for discharge at Camp Kearney (where the east side of Miramar MCAS is now).  He and his deactivated bomber squadron buddies lived in a tent and had to take a truck ride to get to a place to take a shower, and then after the truck ride back they needed another shower.  They ran out of Philippine Liberation medals, so they gave his group China Service medals instead, even though they had never been to China.  There was a branch railroad station on the base, so eventually he got a train ticket home to Vermont several train-days away.


 . . . and amazingly no bone spurs!


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and amazingly no bone spurs!


They didn't know about such things then.   He could have stayed in high school another few months and then gotten a draft deferment as an essential agricultural worker.  He and his cousin, who was the same age and lived a couple of miles up the valley, talked each other into joining the Marines after the local school board declared they would give high school diplomas to any student who joined up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2019)

espola said:


> They didn't know about such things then.   He could have stayed in high school another few months and then gotten a draft deferment as an essential agricultural worker.  He and his cousin, who was the same age and lived a couple of miles up the valley, talked each other into joining the Marines after the local school board declared they would give high school diplomas to any student who joined up.


An early out to take an early in, God Bless 'em!


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2019)

What's going on in Little Korea?  First the Zion Market was raided by ICE with a couple of dozen employees hauled away in cuffs, and last night this a couple of blocks away --

https://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/local/1-Injured-in-Shooting-Along-Convoy-Street-505930481.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> #metoo


So you have had your pussy grabbed?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

espola said:


> What's going on in Little Korea?  First the Zion Market was raided by ICE with a couple of dozen employees hauled away in cuffs, and last night this a couple of blocks away --
> 
> https://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/local/1-Injured-in-Shooting-Along-Convoy-Street-505930481.html


MAGA.


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MAGA.


I'm not sure a border wall would keep out Koreans.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2019)

espola said:


> What's going on in Little Korea?  First the Zion Market was raided by ICE with a couple of dozen employees hauled away in cuffs, and last night this a couple of blocks away --
> 
> https://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/local/1-Injured-in-Shooting-Along-Convoy-Street-505930481.html


The first one sounds like a personal argument. The second, The Golden Dragon shooting sounds like a hate crime. Why do queers frighten people so much? Afraid of temptation possibly, they see themselves?


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you have had your pussy grabbed?


More germane - would you be so cool if your wife's/daughter's/mother's/sister's pussy was grabbed?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MAGA.


Exactly, my first thought was that the above was posted by "Racist Joe" but now I see it was posted by regular racist joe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2019)

espola said:


> More germane - would you be so cool if your wife's/daughter's/mother's/sister's pussy was grabbed?


Exactly, he might be honored if it was t or one of the t boys.


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2019)

Second day of National Emergency - Florida omelet bar with lots of ketchup.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm not sure a border wall would keep out Koreans.


I think he was cheering on the shooter and indicating where he believes the shooters thought patterns may derive from. lil' joe isn't messing around anymore he wants a race/culture war asap. 

Watch out what you wish for, there's more of "US" then there is of you joe.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2019)

In January 88 and 89, my wife and I stayed in the A-frame chalet closest to the parking lot in this photo for our Mammoth ski week, along with the best man at our wedding --

https://camproxy.mammothmountain.com/api/session/Unbound Main/?cmd=snap&id=S3761489_5KnUrFDL


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2019)

Copied from the I Grew Up in Vermont FB page --


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

espola said:


> For Valentine's Day I got a box of 33 little chocolate bottles filled with Remy Martin.  I don't think they will last until next year.









*Spola posts " 33 " when the boxes come with " 40 ".....*

*Man you go to great lengths to hide quantities.... *

*Golf Course Owner :  " How many Golf Balls did you walk off with ? "*

*Spola : " Three. "*

*Golf Course Owner : "Why does the SoCalSoccer site show 33 in the photos ? "*

*Spola :   "Ummm...those are ...... "*

*Golf Course Owner : " Stolen ! "*


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The first one sounds like a personal argument. The second, The Golden Dragon shooting sounds like a hate crime. Why do queers frighten people so much? Afraid of temptation possibly, they see themselves?



*Why do you call humans " Queers ".....*


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

espola said:


>



*Cut n Paste won't clear up past posts............*

*Mine fits " Your " past narrative........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Why do you call humans " Queers ".....*


They call themselves that, bitch.


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They call themselves that, bitch.



*No " they " don't.......!*

*" They " call each other by their first and last names like every other " Human ".*

*BITCH !*

*I used the term in the proper sense ...look it up for once.*

*YA STUPID BITCH.*


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2019)

I haven't been doing the morning walks around the golf course for a while because of a chest cold, but I have been doing a shorter version just to watch the birds in the ponds.  I have observed a lot of balls exposed by erosion of the banks of the drainage ditch caused by the heavy runoff from the recent rains and today I thought I saw a penny in the sand.  Turns out it is a 1989 nickel, stained the same color as an old penny.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

espola said:


> ... I have observed a lot of balls exposed...


Sad.


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2019)

espola said:


> I haven't been doing the morning walks around the golf course for a while because of a chest cold, but I have been doing a shorter version just to watch the birds in the ponds.  I have observed a lot of balls exposed by erosion of the banks of the drainage ditch caused by the heavy runoff from the recent rains and today I thought I saw a penny in the sand.  Turns out it is a 1989 nickel, stained the same color as an old penny.


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2019)

My name wasn't drawn for the last week of my Federal jury duty month, so my service is over after one day and one courtroom.  Just after finding that out yesterday, I got my check in the mail, $80 and change.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

espola said:


> My name wasn't drawn for the last week of my Federal jury duty month, so my service is over after one day and one courtroom.  Just after finding that out yesterday, I got my check in the mail, $80 and change.


$80 and change! That's pretty good for a day of sitting around, doing very little . . . there's a couple posters on here might be right down their alley. Maybe then they could afford health insurance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> $80 and change! That's pretty good for a day of sitting around, doing very little . . . there's a couple posters on here might be right down their alley. Maybe then they could afford health insurance.


Sounds like you and your union job.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like you and your union job.


Displaying your ignorance once again I see . . . and if you were right why do you complain so much about it? Seems you are wrong from both sides, hilarious!


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> $80 and change! That's pretty good for a day of sitting around, doing very little . . . there's a couple posters on here might be right down their alley. Maybe then they could afford health insurance.


Speaking of health insurance, I used my new AARP Medicare supplemental card yesterday for the first time, saving about $3 on my previous GoodRX prescription price.  Prescriptions are included in the plan, which is free except for the penalty I have to pay for not buying Medicare Plan D prescription coverage for the first 7 years.


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2019)

espola said:


> My name wasn't drawn for the last week of my Federal jury duty month, so my service is over after one day and one courtroom.  Just after finding that out yesterday, I got my check in the mail, $80 and change.


*March right over to the Golf Course you lurk around in the am and sign it over to them.......*
*Might cover " some " of the round dimple items you pilfered....*


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2019)

The first time I saw Lady Gaga on TV, I said "She is the new Cher."

My daughter responded "Don't you mean Madonna?"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

espola said:


> The first time I saw Lady Gaga on TV, I said "She is the new Cher."
> 
> My daughter responded "Don't you mean Madonna?"


Lady Gaga has talent but, at times, she tries soooo hard to be different it's embarrassing. Cher did it with a wink and a wry smile. Madonna just stuck it your face. IMHO


----------



## espola (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lady Gaga has talent but, at times, she tries soooo hard to be different it's embarrassing. Cher did it with a wink and a wry smile. Madonna just stuck it your face. IMHO


And Cher actually won a best-actress Oscar (and 3 Golden Globes, and an Emmy, and a Grammy).


----------



## espola (Feb 25, 2019)

I had the Academy Awards show on the whole length for once, but I didn't pay much attention to things like the speeches and commercials.  However, whenever I saw a reference to a film I thought I might like, I looked to see if the library has a DVD of it.  I ended up with 5 new Hold orders, but all are with big waiting lists.  The soonest will probably be Blackkklansman, where I am #199 in line for the library's 25 copies.


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lady Gaga has talent but, at times, she tries soooo hard to be different it's embarrassing. Cher did it with a wink and a wry smile. Madonna just stuck it your face. IMHO



*All three are " shocking " singers......*


----------



## espola (Feb 25, 2019)

Current events quiz --

Since D the t and B the k are such good friends (allegedly), how many of t's unintentionally funny statements would be unintentionally funnier if we imagine them coming from k's mouth (or keyboard) in his current (alleged) legal trouble. I'm thinking of things like "You're going to be surprised" or "We hire only the best people" or "If she weren't my daughter... "


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Current events quiz --
> 
> Since D the t and B the k are such good friends (allegedly), how many of t's unintentionally funny statements would be unintentionally funnier if we imagine them coming from k's mouth (or keyboard) in his current (alleged) legal trouble. I'm thinking of things like "You're going to be surprised" or "We hire only the best people" or "If she weren't my daughter... "



*Spola......you're definitely a demented human.*


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *All three are " shocking " singers......*


Not as shocked Espola will be when Commander in Chief Trump storms the beachhead at Hanoi, and obtains the Medal of Honor for his heroism in Vietnam.


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Not as shocked Espola will be when Commander in Chief Trump storms the beachhead at Hanoi, and obtains the Medal of Honor for his heroism in Vietnam.



*I'm " Shocked " in your ability to compose at least readable sentences....*


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I'm " Shocked " in your ability to compose at least readable sentences....*


Don’t be shocked. It’s the *TRUTH !!!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Don’t be shocked. It’s the *TRUTH !!!!!!!*


*Questionable......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Not as shocked Espola will be when Commander in Chief Trump storms the beachhead at Hanoi, and obtains the Medal of Honor for his heroism in Vietnam.


If t could have a mud wrestling match with Hanoi Jane, with lil' Kim officiating, and somehow through the magic of the WWE come out on top, nutters everywhere would bust a nut.


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If t could have a mud wrestling match with Hanoi Jane, with lil' Kim officiating, and somehow through the magic of the WWE come out on top, nutters everywhere would bust a nut.


*The fact that you bring up ( Jane " Hanoi " Fonda ) a traitor to USA is quite telling..*
*Then use that despicable receptacle in your twisted fantasy is further telling....*
*To top it off your corrupt Communist brain puts Rocket Man officiating your fantasy.....*
*Look how your demented hatred finishes out you fantasy...explains what you do with*
*WWE magazines and your secret stash of " Skateboard " oil....*


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2019)

It's Town Meeting Day in Vermont --







New Hampshire's day is next Tuesday.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 5, 2019)

espola said:


> It's Town Meeting Day in Vermont --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vermont diversity illustrated right there, men, and a woman (I think).


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Vermont diversity illustrated right there, men, and a woman (I think).


And in 1941, the year Norman Rockwell painted it, overwhelmingly Republican.  Vermont and Maine are the only states that never cast electoral votes for FDR.


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2019)

It's everywhere - coach orders players to lose so they can enter and win lower-level tournament -- in chess!!

https://www.chess.com/news/view/chess-coach-could-be-banned-for-life-from-us-chess-federation


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Vermont diversity illustrated right there, men, and a woman (I think).



*Poor Poor Rodent can't determine ( " I Think " ).....*

*Call Andy, he's up on " Particular " Identification studies....*

*Fish in the Front...*
*Waste out Back.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

espola said:


> It's everywhere - coach orders players to lose so they can enter and win lower-level tournament -- in chess!!
> 
> https://www.chess.com/news/view/chess-coach-could-be-banned-for-life-from-us-chess-federation




*Like THAT never happened at a Tournament to seed a*
*team in a different bracket.....*

*Where u been ...Stealing Golf Balls or sumptin...oh..That's right !*


----------



## espola (Mar 14, 2019)

π day --

When I was in college (the first time) a friend was trying to organize a dorm hockey team. He gave me one of his old jerseys to wear - with the number 31. Naturally, I cut a small disk out of black tape and put it between the digits so I was number 3.1 from then on. I also used a black marker to put a big π on the back.

I was enough of a science/math geek that I didn't think that was odd.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2019)

..........................


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> ..........................


Smartest thing you have ever posted.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Smartest thing you have ever posted.



*I like how you recognized your stolen golf balls from a distance....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Smartest thing you have ever posted.


Almost original as well, almost.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 17, 2019)

I spent the weekend at Galway Downs watching kids ride horses but got the bonus of  a soccer tournament in the middle of the race track.  Yesterday morning, I woke up to race horses working out, my granddaughter riding her pony and parents yelling all the old favorites.  
Mark up
Goal side
Offsides!
Cmon ref!

It was a little slice of heaven.


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2019)

.........................


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2019)

Drove down Espola today going to Maderas.


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2019)

Back in the hospital again - Shortness of breath this morning, so I was going to ask my wife to take me to urgent care.  But I couldn't make to the car so we called 911 instead.  The fire department responded and planned to take me to Pomerado Hospital a couple of miles from our place, but that was overloaded so we went to Palomar Hospital in Escondido.  Then, because my new-this-year Medicare Advantage supplemental insurance is funded by Sharp-Rees, I had to take another ambulance ride to Sharp Hospital in Kearney Mesa.


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2019)

The first key to good cooking is to read the ingredients.  The second is to read the instructions --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Back in the hospital again - Shortness of breath this morning, so I was going to ask my wife to take me to urgent care.  But I couldn't make to the car so we called 911 instead.  The fire department responded and planned to take me to Pomerado Hospital a couple of miles from our place, but that was overloaded so we went to Palomar Hospital in Escondido.  Then, because my new-this-year Medicare Advantage supplemental insurance is funded by Sharp-Rees, I had to take another ambulance ride to Sharp Hospital in Kearney Mesa.


Sounds like a $10,000 cab fee.


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds like a $10,000 cab fee.


They got me stable at Palomar, then asked me if I wanted to go home or spend a night in the hospital.  My wife wouldn't let me go home until I was better.  Then they told me that Sharp was pulling priority.  Makes sense in a health-dollars way - Sharp is paying for the treatment from their insurance end, so they want to draw a few Medicare dollars on their revenue end.


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

espola said:


> They got me stable at Palomar, then asked me if I wanted to go home or spend a night in the hospital.  My wife wouldn't let me go home until I was better.  Then they told me that Sharp was pulling priority.  Makes sense in a health-dollars way - Sharp is paying for the treatment from their insurance end, so they want to draw a few Medicare dollars on their revenue end.



*Serial golf ball thief arrested after swiping more than $10,000 worth of golf balls*

By Alex Myers 
October 15, 2018


Connecticut residents can breath a bit easier these days. A serial *Golf Ball* thief has been arrested. Phew.

Joseph Kolenda, 58, turned himself into police after a search warrant executed at his home in August turned up more than 2,500 golf balls,according to Fairfield Citizen Online. Kolenda is currently out on $10,000 bail, which, ironically, is about the value of the golf balls he's stolen since 2017.

A police report says Kolenda stole 20,800 golf balls from the Patterson Club in Fairfield. And no, he didn't just horde them in his home. Kolenda sold the golf balls to a nearby driving range for 73 cents a pop

Kolenda, who is expected to appear in court on Oct. 23, was caught when a Patterson Club member saw golf balls with the club's logo on them at the driving range. And after a detective investigated by buying a bucket of balls at the range — sounds like a fun assignment — it was easy to obtain where the range had purchased the balls.

Kolenda was also charged with stealing golf balls in two other Connecticut areas (Stamford and Brookfield) as far back as 2001. So yeah, we weren't kidding about the whole serial golf thief thing.


----------



## espola (Apr 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Serial golf ball thief arrested after swiping more than $10,000 worth of golf balls*
> 
> By Alex Myers
> October 15, 2018
> ...


I have never been on the driving range.


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

espola said:


> I have never been on the driving range.



*Nice admission.....no one accused YOU of being ON IT !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Nice admission.....no one accused YOU of being ON IT !*


You really don't care how stupid you make yourself look.


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really don't care how stupid you make yourself look.



*Stutterin*
*Stan*
*Says*
*Sumptin*
*Stupid*
*Systemically *

*Oh Oh Oh Rodent....how you mirror the thoughts you harbor so deep.*


----------



## espola (Apr 8, 2019)

Local legend where I grew up --


----------



## espola (Apr 9, 2019)

All politics is local --

https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/public-safety/story/2019-04-08/julian-fire-department-dissolved-volunteers-refuse-to-leave


----------



## nononono (Apr 9, 2019)

espola said:


> All politics is local --
> 
> https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/public-safety/story/2019-04-08/julian-fire-department-dissolved-volunteers-refuse-to-leave


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 19, 2019)

I’m looking for gently used golf balls.  Any ideas?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’m looking for gently used golf balls.  Any ideas?


nono has buckets full, he buys them at the driving range . . . he thinks that's how it works.


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’m looking for gently used golf balls.  Any ideas?


My son came to visit last night.  He took a handful of the balls in the clay pot on the patio down to the 6th tee and hit them off into the dark with a middle iron.  We didn't see any of them in the morning, but there is a pond right behind the 6th green so they might be there.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 19, 2019)

espola said:


> My son came to visit last night.  He took a handful of the balls in the clay pot on the patio down to the 6th tee and hit them off into the dark with a middle iron.  We didn't see any of them in the morning, but there is a pond right behind the 6th green so they might be there.


Excellent.  That’s how abandoned balls from courses should be repurposed.  Returned for use, by a strapping young lad, eager to improve his short game. Well done.


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2019)

As a former actor in a minstrel show, I have no standing for criticizing Kate Smith.


----------



## espola (May 1, 2019)

My parents bought this house in 1968, when we kids were just starting to leave the nest for college, military, and careers.  They sold it in 1987, which made them one of the longest-termed owners in the house's history.  It was originally built in 1843 and was a doctor's home and office at one time, according to old-timers in town.  After them, it was a bed and breakfast for a time and is now being renovated as an art center downstairs with space for a community online radio station upstairs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

espola said:


> My parents bought this house in 1968, when we kids were just starting to leave the nest for college, military, and careers.  They sold it in 1987, which made them one of the longest-termed owners in the house's history.  It was originally built in 1843 and was a doctor's home and office at one time, according to old-timers in town.  After them, it was a bed and breakfast for a time and is now being renovated as an art center downstairs with space for a community online radio station upstairs.


If it is anything like our family homes in Connecticut, big house, lots of (small) rooms, small doors, low ceilings (except in living room/family rooms), large kitchen area.


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Spola*  has buckets full, he *steals* them at the driving range . . . he thinks that's how it works.


*There I fixed it for you....*

*You get a C...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *There I fixed it for you....*
> 
> *You get a C...*


Oh, so now you are role playing as a school marm?


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, so now you are role playing as a school marm?


*If you can conjure it up, you can also enjoy it.....just keep it private will ya.*
*We don't need to know.*


----------



## espola (May 9, 2019)

For those who are waiting for the perfect time to visit Yosemite, this is it.


----------



## espola (May 15, 2019)

espola said:


> For those who are waiting for the perfect time to visit Yosemite, this is it.


Could be even better if we get a tropical rain/snow storm this week.


----------



## espola (May 15, 2019)

What happens when you let the heifers out of the barn after their first winter.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=301012774159497


----------



## espola (May 17, 2019)

Shopped for the first time at the Aldi store in Escondido. Prices competitive with 99c or Smart and Final. Eggs 99c/dozen. Bananas 39c/lb. The things I missed were canned chili w/ beans (they had beans in chili sauce - not the same) and frozen microwavable single entree meals (they did have a breakfast mix of potatoes, eggs, sausage, and cheese, but I just make that at home). As a test, I bought a can of their house brand (Chef's Cupboard) New England Clam Chowder - $1.35.

About the shopping cart quarters - you put a quarter in the cart to release it from the stack, and get one back when you hook the cart back up to the stack - but it's not your original quarter since they swap carts at the checkout.


----------



## espola (May 19, 2019)

Some people look at this and say it's a poorly maintained bridge.  I see the patched roof as evidence that they are still maintaining it.







Photo by Brooke Clark


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Shopped for the first time at the Aldi store in Escondido. Prices competitive with 99c or Smart and Final. Eggs 99c/dozen. Bananas 39c/lb. The things I missed were canned chili w/ beans (they had beans in chili sauce - not the same) and frozen microwavable single entree meals (they did have a breakfast mix of potatoes, eggs, sausage, and cheese, but I just make that at home). As a test, I bought a can of their house brand (Chef's Cupboard) New England Clam Chowder - $1.35.
> 
> About the shopping cart quarters - you put a quarter in the cart to release it from the stack, and get one back when you hook the cart back up to the stack - but it's not your original quarter since they swap carts at the checkout.


You can come over to my house and pick up all the dogshit in the backyard for free.
Its probably about as good for you as the garbage you already bought, and might even taste better.
Open ended offer.
Take it or leave it.


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 265307, member: 3"

Some people look at this and say it's a poorly maintained bridge.  I see the patched roof as evidence that they are still maintaining it.







Photo by Brooke Clark

/QUOTE

*Some see this as a Plane/Helicopter crash....I see it as an opportunity*
*to sell a New Plane and Helicopter along with Flight training...!*
*Three for the price of one....*

*




*


----------



## espola (May 24, 2019)

Looking into the background of a news story today about the VA cleaning up its computer and administrative errors by deleting over 200,000 applications for VA medical care, I discovered that I might be classified by the VA as a "combat veteran" even though the closest I ever got to anything like combat was flashes on the western night horizon that might actually have been lightning.  While on the USS Enterprise 1974-75 WestPac cruise, we all received 2 months pay exempt from Federal income taxes because we were in the combat zone off Vietnam (the 1973 cease-fire agreement notwithstanding) and all who participated in Operation Frequent Wind (evacuation of Saigon) were deemed eligible for an Armed Forces Expeditionary Medal (although I never got mine because I transferred out of the squadron too soon after).


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2019)

*Lot of waste during that operation !*

*




*


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

My great-uncle (father's father's brother) Wagoner Ralph Henry of Fayston, Vt. who was killed in July 1918 in France when the truck he was driving to move his unit, the 101 Machine Gun Battalion, between sites where they were covering an infantry attack, was shelled by German artillery.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

My father's cousin Lt (jg) Melvin Clyde Phillips, Naval Academy graduate, lost with the sinking of the USS Grayback (SS-208) on or about Feb 26, 1944, sunk by Japanese air attack near Taiwan.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

USMC PFC Yvon (Peanut) Girouard of Littleton, NH, captain of my high school bowling team, lost May 23, 1969 in Quang Tri Province, Vietnam.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

How I found out about Peanut's death - in spring of 1970 I was attending US Navy C-school classes on F4-J radios at NAS Miramar, near San Diego. I was killing time in the base library and picked up an old copy of Life magazine - the June 26, 1969 issue. An article in that issue was "One week's dead" with photos and names of all 242 deaths "released by the Pentagon during the week of May 28 to June 3, a span of no special significance except that it includes Memorial Day". Peanut's name and photo were on page 29.

https://books.google.com/books?id=pE8EAAAAMBAJ&printsec=frontcover&source=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0&fbclid=IwAR3nZI_IJEY9wEGW_nt13ZUgTYeD_U5Iak5nEvG87pQaRfA8s9RpjLyhwso#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> How I found out about Peanut's death - in spring of 1970 I was attending US Navy C-school classes on F4-J radios at NAS Miramar, near San Diego. I was killing time in the base library and picked up an old copy of Life magazine - the June 26, 1969 issue. An article in that issue was "One week's dead" with photos and names of all 242 deaths "released by the Pentagon during the week of May 28 to June 3, a span of no special significance except that it includes Memorial Day". Peanut's name and photo were on page 29.
> 
> https://books.google.com/books?id=pE8EAAAAMBAJ&printsec=frontcover&source=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0&fbclid=IwAR3nZI_IJEY9wEGW_nt13ZUgTYeD_U5Iak5nEvG87pQaRfA8s9RpjLyhwso#v=onepage&q&f=false


Thank those of your family, your friends, people you have known and all of those who have given the ultimate sacrifice for this country and democracy as a whole. Those are the people that made America great.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thank those of your family, your friends, people you have known and all of those who have given the ultimate sacrifice for this country and democracy as a whole. Those are the people that made America great.


Most of us have family who gave the ultimate sacrifice.
They deserve gratitude and respect.

My great uncle "Bubs" while stationed with the 35th fighter group in the south pacific, corresponded with his sister, (my grandmother) from remote and primitive places with drawings and letters of those far off villages and exotic natives.
He and my grandmother (Billy), through their wartime correspondence, were putting a book together for children called, "The Adventures of Captain Billy and Admiral Bubs".
He flew a p-38 lightning, which was a beautiful aircraft.

Bubs wrote the story through his letters and Billy created illustrations for the book they were to finish when Bubs returned after the war ended.
The war ended, but Uncle Bubs never made it home. He was shot down after the official end of the war while flying toward one of the stops on the way home.
The book was never finished.
I have all the illustrations framed, but sadly all the letters from the south pacific were lost. They were in a shoe box in my mom's closet that disappeared.

RIP uncle Bubs and thank you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Most of us have family who gave the ultimate sacrifice.
> They deserve gratitude and respect.
> 
> My great uncle "Bubs" while stationed with the 35th fighter group in the south pacific, corresponded with his sister, (my grandmother) from remote and primitive places with drawings and letters of those far off villages and exotic natives.
> ...


After doing some research this morning, I learned that much of this story is incorrect.
This was the story I remember as a kid, but a few details are wrong.
"Bubs" was in the 35th fighter group, but he flew a p-39 Aero cobra and was actually declared MIA in 1943. He was not officially declared dead until december 1945, which may have led to the misunderstanding that he was shot down after the war.
In any event, RIP Frederick "Bubs" Voorhis, and thank you for your sacrifice.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

Besides being Memorial Day Monday Holiday, today is my wife's 65th birthday.  As she was getting ready to go help out at her friend's restaurant, she asked me what I thought of her outfit.  I told her she could pass for 40.

That may be the first time in the history of the world that a woman took that was a compliment.


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> After doing some research this morning, I learned that much of this story is incorrect.
> This was the story I remember as a kid, but a few details are wrong.
> "Bubs" was in the 35th fighter group, but he flew a p-39 Aero cobra and was actually declared MIA in 1943. He was not officially declared dead until december 1945, which may have led to the misunderstanding that he was shot down after the war.
> In any event, RIP Frederick "Bubs" Voorhis, and thank you for your sacrifice.


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2019)

*Not one of your more " Talked About " Air frame platforms, it was*
*unique.....just not what was needed at the time..*

*The P-38 and eventually P-51 were much much better*
*high altitude platforms...*

*Although pilots who flew P-39's gained much respect for their *
*ability to fly low altitude sorties....ceiling was limited due to *
*no production of the prototypes engine capabilities....*

*They became a favorite at Air Races after the War....*

*




*

*Mid engine design with exhaust exit at fuselage center....*
*Note: exhaust stains at just below rear of canopy....*


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

I am trying to decide whether this deserves a FB comment, a nasty email to the superintendent and all board members of PUSD (one of whom is a personal friend from shared time on the youth soccer club's BOD), or a personal appearance at the next School Board meeting.

https://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2019/05/22/secret-betsy-devos-visit-to-calif-school.html


----------



## espola (May 31, 2019)

RIP Leon Redbone.  I saw him perform live at a small theater in Pacific Beach sometime in the 70's.  The "band" backing him was a tuba player.  At one point he made a comment that because of the lights he couldn't see the audience.  Then he picked a small Polaroid camera out of his case and took a picture of us.


----------



## Nonononono (May 31, 2019)

espola said:


> I am trying to decide whether this deserves a FB comment, a nasty email to the superintendent and all board members of PUSD (one of whom is a personal friend from shared time on the youth soccer club's BOD), or a personal appearance at the next School Board meeting.
> 
> https://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2019/05/22/secret-betsy-devos-visit-to-calif-school.html


A FB comment seems overkill.  I’d go with a strongly worded letter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> A FB comment seems overkill.  I’d go with a strongly worded letter.


Boycott facebook, permanently . . . I always have.


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

espola said:


> I am trying to decide whether this deserves a FB comment, a nasty email to the superintendent and all board members of PUSD (one of whom is a personal friend from shared time on the youth soccer club's BOD), or a personal appearance at the next School Board meeting.
> 
> https://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2019/05/22/secret-betsy-devos-visit-to-calif-school.html


*Lot of " Hot Air " on a Forum....Let's see Video of YOU confronting her.*
*Otherwise STFU...............*


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2019)

I was going to suggest to my kids that they could get me a USS John S McCain DDG-56 crew cap for Father's Day, but the one I like most is sold out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> After doing some research this morning, I learned that much of this story is incorrect.


You will find it is the same with most of what you believe.


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2019)

Interesting auction.  Mostly merchandise shelves, but also some office furniture and prebuilt counters that could spiffy up a garage workshop or computer room.

https://www.grafeauction.com/event/staples-san-marcos?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=ad&utm_campaign=190613&fbclid=IwAR1TyZln7hxbmDMbcBObW2BPWqaivvJCgb-EYSDmqq4BI8-BYzENOqnph2s

The first item is a baler, such as seen on The Office --

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/004bbce9-442a-4d87-aed8-b0b2f3821e5d


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You will find it is the same with most of what you believe.


Always learning, huspolito.
I could have just let the old story turn into the truth, but I always dig, and what I find wont be a secret.
I could have just let it go, but I dont think it would have honored the memory of my great uncle.
It's  a little cup of class to drink however you want.
Don't waste it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You will find it is the same with most of what you believe.


Yeah, he actually thinks there is hope for you.....


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2019)

Back from urgent care after three rounds of respiratory therapy for my COPD.  While there, wife cautioned that if I didn't take more care of myself, I was going to die from it.  I told her that it has always been my plan to die from a perfectly-timed gunshot to the back of the head delivered by a jealous husband.  

That's an old joke, but I don't think she has heard it before.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Back from urgent care after three rounds of respiratory therapy for my COPD.  While there, wife cautioned that if I didn't take more care of myself, I was going to die from it.  I told her that it has always been my plan to die from a perfectly-timed gunshot to the back of the head delivered by a jealous husband.
> 
> That's an old joke, but I don't think she has heard it before.


I wish you luck in the afterlife.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Back from urgent care after three rounds of respiratory therapy for my COPD.  While there, wife cautioned that if I didn't take more care of myself, I was going to die from it.  I told her that it has always been my plan to die from a perfectly-timed gunshot to the back of the head delivered by a jealous husband.
> 
> That's an old joke, but I don't think she has heard it before.


One side effect they warned me about from the therapy is that I might get "jittery" - and I had three of them.  Now I'm wired like a truck driver - can't sleep, don't want to eat.  I wonder what the crash will be like.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2019)

espola said:


> One side effect they warned me about from the therapy is that I might get "jittery" - and I had three of them.  Now I'm wired like a truck driver - can't sleep, don't want to eat.  I wonder what the crash will be like.


I finally got some sleep and woke up hungry.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Especially since I always stay at the cheapest hotels.
> 
> I did a little research on the finances of Palomar Health, which, since it is a public agency, are posted online.  Their largest source of operating revenue is Medicare (about 24%) followed by several categories of private insurance payments.  Only about 1% comes from direct private payments.


Update from today -- my "new" Sharp HMO/Medicare primary care doctor is the same guy I saw before 15 years ago at another medical office when he was trying to reduce my cholesterol counts, even though my numbers were already lower than my father's after similar treatment.  I brought along my copy of the Palomar Hospital records from my visit there last August and my ER visit there in March.  He said that the big new hospital could be in financial trouble because it was built bigger than needed for current business and equipped for ultra-modern techniques (like robotic surgery) for which there is not enough demand to satisfy the surgeons they hired (so they left for places like UCSD hospital).


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2019)

espola said:


> I was going to suggest to my kids that they could get me a USS John S McCain DDG-56 crew cap for Father's Day, but the one I like most is sold out.











*This one didn't burn down the USS Forrestal......*


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2019)

We got our first SDGE bill today since we signed up for time-of-use program.  Summer electrical generation rates for On-Peak power are $.32297 per kwh, Off-Peak is $.10366, and Super-Off-Peak is $.05297.  On-Peak times are 4PM to 9PM, Super-Off Peak midnight to 6AM, or until 2PM Saturday, Sunday and Holidays.  That's not all the charges, but SDGE's "Delivery Charge" is the same for all times of day at $.23568, and taxes fees, etc ignore time of use.  These are the lowest rates, since our usage is below the 130% Baseline level.  Supposedly they go up sharply for big users - which we may find out as we get into AC season.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2019)

espola said:


> I finally got some sleep and woke up hungry.


Try mota.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *This one didn't burn down the USS Forrestal......*


Ah yes, the sign of the I'm just about to stupid to breath on my own hat. Like it in the ass much dumbfuck?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, the sign of the I'm just about to stupid to breath on my own hat. Like it in the ass much dumbfuck?


Wow.


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, the sign of the I'm just about to stupid to breath on my own hat. Like it in the ass much dumbfuck?


That made no sense “ Gato “........
You’re quite the tuff guy over a keyboard.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> That made no sense “ Gato “........
> You’re quite the tuff guy over a keyboard.


I'm just here to promote the thread.
Good stuff guys.
The back 'n forth is pretty high energy.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2019)

Just looking for some equal treatment here -- How come when a woman wears a top that exposes half her breasts (nipples just not showing) it is appealing, but when I do the same thing it is disgusting?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Just looking for some equal treatment here -- How come when a woman wears a top that exposes half her breasts (nipples just not showing) it is appealing, but when I do the same thing it is disgusting?


You are old, getting there ain't for the weak at heart but it beats the alternative.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are old, getting there ain't for the weak at heart but it beats the alternative.


I am not a doctor, but all the doctors who have looked at my EKG printouts (at least three in the last year) say my heart is fine.  But my lungs are a different story.  The doctor who is our landlord stopped by last weekend to check on some repairs to our unit and said I should be on oxygen.  My new/old primary care doc says they need to run further tests to determine whether it is episodic asthma, chronic bronchitis, or emphysema in order to supply the proper treatment.  They have ruled out cancer and infections (tuberculosis, influenza, etc) based on blood chemistry and x-rays, although I am on a short course of antibiotics just to be sure.  

And the silver lining of the cloud is that I have lost about 30 pounds since last August.


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Just looking for some equal treatment here -- How come when a woman wears a top that exposes half her breasts (nipples just not showing) it is appealing, but when I do the same thing it is disgusting?


*You can answer your own question quite easily.....*

*That " Spola " projection was rather disturbing.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I am not a doctor, but all the doctors who have looked at my EKG printouts (at least three in the last year) say my heart is fine.  But my lungs are a different story.  The doctor who is our landlord stopped by last weekend to check on some repairs to our unit and said I should be on oxygen.  My new/old primary care doc says they need to run further tests to determine whether it is episodic asthma, chronic bronchitis, or emphysema in order to supply the proper treatment.  They have ruled out cancer and infections (tuberculosis, influenza, etc) based on blood chemistry and x-rays, although I am on a short course of antibiotics just to be sure.
> 
> And the silver lining of the cloud is that I have lost about 30 pounds since last August.


I'll pray for you.


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I am not a doctor, but all the doctors who have looked at my EKG printouts (at least three in the last year) say my heart is fine.  But my lungs are a different story.  The doctor who is our landlord stopped by last weekend to check on some repairs to our unit and said I should be on oxygen.  My new/old primary care doc says they need to run further tests to determine whether it is episodic asthma, chronic bronchitis, or emphysema in order to supply the proper treatment.  They have ruled out cancer and infections (tuberculosis, influenza, etc) based on blood chemistry and x-rays, although I am on a short course of antibiotics just to be sure.
> 
> And the silver lining of the cloud is that I have lost about 30 pounds since last August.


*Did you go to MIT..............???*


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2019)

This doesn't look good for the Corona Costco cop --

https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/17/us/costco-shooting-questions/index.html

I don't have a Costco card anymore (made sense with three kids in the house, but any savings we would get now are offset by annual fee and travel cost, and how long does it take to use 35 cans of chicken noodle soup at one per week?).  I'm at a loss to imagine what could lead to a fatal argument at a Costco.  Was it a struggle over the last 50-pair bag of tube socks on the table?  Line cutting at a barbeque sample nosh stand?  Lost the race to the just-opened no-line-yet cashier lane?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

espola said:


> This doesn't look good for the Corona Costco cop --
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/17/us/costco-shooting-questions/index.html
> 
> I don't have a Costco card anymore (made sense with three kids in the house, but any savings we would get now are offset by annual fee and travel cost, and how long does it take to use 35 cans of chicken noodle soup at one per week?).  I'm at a loss to imagine what could lead to a fatal argument at a Costco.  Was it a struggle over the last 50-pair bag of tube socks on the table?  Line cutting at a barbeque sample nosh stand?  Lost the race to the just-opened no-line-yet cashier lane?


The "cop" felt "threatened" by the "gentle giant" a special needs individual the "cop" decided to kill, along with shooting his parents while the "cop" held his own child. I'm sure that will leave a scar for many people.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

espola said:


> This doesn't look good for the Corona Costco cop --
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/17/us/costco-shooting-questions/index.html
> 
> I don't have a Costco card anymore (made sense with three kids in the house, but any savings we would get now are offset by annual fee and travel cost, and how long does it take to use 35 cans of chicken noodle soup at one per week?).  I'm at a loss to imagine what could lead to a fatal argument at a Costco.  Was it a struggle over the last 50-pair bag of tube socks on the table?  Line cutting at a barbeque sample nosh stand?  Lost the race to the just-opened no-line-yet cashier lane?


*The OFF-DUTY Officer was holding his kid, maybe figure it out from there.*
*Your remarks are another indicator to your twisted thinking.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "cop" felt "threatened" by the "gentle giant" a special needs
> individual the "cop" decided to kill, along with shooting his parents
> *while the "cop" held his own child*.
> I'm sure that will leave a scar for many people.


*There's WAY more to this story that YOU are NOT researching....
Off Duty Officers don't just shoot at people willy nilly....
Do some research....and correct my hypothesis if I'm wrong.

Like ..why did the Officer fire six rounds...
Why did the " Gentle Giant " attack the off duty Officer who was
holding his child...
I have a feeling the " Gentle Giant " snapped and the parents couldn't
contain him and it went from confrontational to full on hostility that
gave the Off-duty Officer beyond reasonable fear for his safety and his child...
Containing a possibly 250 + lb adult male who might unleash more strength 
than two adults is quite a challenge, not to mention keeping YOUR child safe...

Yes I am speculating.....but again Officers ..Especially Off-Duty Officers don't
just pull their weapons to make a statement...you better have a Damn Good reason...!

Maybe Video will solve the mystery....

*


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "cop" felt "threatened" by the "gentle giant" a special needs individual the "cop" decided to kill, along with shooting his parents while the "cop" held his own child. I'm sure that will leave a scar for many people.


Overnight the news channels viewer comments went from the likes of "Hero saves Costco from active shooter" to "That'll put a kink in his career".  

All the Costcos I have ever been in have security cameras everywhere so stay tuned.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

"3 to the chest . . . always 3 to the chest"


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Overnight the news channels viewer comments went from the likes of "Hero saves Costco from active shooter" to "That'll put a kink in his career".
> 
> All the Costcos I have ever been in have security cameras everywhere so stay tuned.



*Aren't you the observant one....ummmm, been like that for a long time.*
*Let's see what REALLY happened....My money is on a " Triggered/Snapped "*
*individual who was attempting to harm the man and his child....parents/guardians *
*who let it escalate and ultimately the three of them were shot....*


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "cop" felt "threatened" by the "gentle giant" a special needs individual the "cop" decided to kill, along with shooting his parents while the "cop" held his own child. I'm sure that will leave a scar for many people.


Where's the Riddler?  This is a perfect opportunity for him to say nothing in as many words as possible.


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2019)

Now that we know how much it costs to get someone murdered through the internet, I guess no one would want to have any seriously rich enemies, right?


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Where's the Riddler?  This is a perfect opportunity for him to say nothing in as many words as possible.


*LIAR !*


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Now that we know how much it costs to get someone murdered through the internet, I guess no one would want to have any seriously rich enemies, right?


Even better (or worse, maybe, depending on your viewpoint) -- it appears that no real money changed hands - just a promise to pay.


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2019)

From what I can tell about technical details of the Alex Jones court submission, it looks like it's not actually a big pile of paper that  had photos hidden in it - it was some mass storage device (likely a thumb drive or something bigger) in which the files are archived on the physical and electrical patterns of memory chips.  They also said there was no way to search them - they were just files loose from any data structure.  Maybe they just zapped the data base of  the operating system interface, which would mean the files are still out there, we just don't know how to reach them.  They would have had to access and read every file, perhaps sector by sector, to see what it is and how it relates to adjacent files or sectors, thus building up files and a directory to locate them more easily next time. 

If there really are offensive images in some of  those files (and not just someone's imagination seeing a picture of a polar bear orgy in a snowstorm on every sheet of plain white paper) they could have come in through email, or email that was thought to have been deleted, or even personal-sourced images  that were thought to have been deleted.  Usually, when a file is deleted, only the links in the data structure are nulled out and the sectors are marked available in the sector map.  If no data is subsequently written out to those sectors, the image content data will still be there.  Alex Jones is not stupid enough to have used an old device out of his personal porn collection, from which he thought he had deleted all the images, as the device for his court submission, right?

But it is Alex Jones...


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

espola said:


> From what I can tell about technical details of the Alex Jones court submission, it looks like it's not actually a big pile of paper that  had photos hidden in it - it was some mass storage device (likely a thumb drive or something bigger) in which the files are archived on the physical and electrical patterns of memory chips.  They also said there was no way to search them - they were just files loose from any data structure.  Maybe they just zapped the data base of  the operating system interface, which would mean the files are still out there, we just don't know how to reach them.  They would have had to access and read every sector to see what it is and how it relates to adjacent sectors, thus building up files and a directory to locate them more easily next time.
> 
> If there really are offensive images in some of  those files (and not just someone's imagination seeing a picture of a polar bear orgy in a snowstorm on every sheet of plain white paper) they could have come in through email, or email that was thought to have been deleted, or even personal-sourced images  that were thought to have been deleted.  Usually, when a file is deleted, only the links in the data structure are nulled out and the sectors are marked available in the sector map when a file is deleted.  If no data is subsequently written out to those sectors, the image content data will still be there.  Alex Jones is not stupid enough to have used an old device out of his personal porn collection, from which he thought he had deleted all the images, as the device for his court submission, right?
> 
> But it is Alex Jones...



*You once again have displayed for the Forum your obsession with*
*debauchery and deviant images that Liberals project of themselves....*


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2019)

espola said:


> From what I can tell about technical details of the Alex Jones court submission, it looks like it's not actually a big pile of paper that  had photos hidden in it - it was some mass storage device (likely a thumb drive or something bigger) in which the files are archived on the physical and electrical patterns of memory chips.  They also said there was no way to search them - they were just files loose from any data structure.  Maybe they just zapped the data base of  the operating system interface, which would mean the files are still out there, we just don't know how to reach them.  They would have had to access and read every file, perhaps sector by sector, to see what it is and how it relates to adjacent files or sectors, thus building up files and a directory to locate them more easily next time.
> 
> If there really are offensive images in some of  those files (and not just someone's imagination seeing a picture of a polar bear orgy in a snowstorm on every sheet of plain white paper) they could have come in through email, or email that was thought to have been deleted, or even personal-sourced images  that were thought to have been deleted.  Usually, when a file is deleted, only the links in the data structure are nulled out and the sectors are marked available in the sector map.  If no data is subsequently written out to those sectors, the image content data will still be there.  Alex Jones is not stupid enough to have used an old device out of his personal porn collection, from which he thought he had deleted all the images, as the device for his court submission, right?
> 
> But it is Alex Jones...


Looks like Alex is gathering evidence for an insanity defense by public demonstration like Vincent Gigante did.


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2019)

Playing out on the wing


When you have been working against the same guy most of the game
And you have made a few breaks inside to see how fast he is
And then you catch him looking the wrong way and quietly get by on the outside
And you know you’ll have him beat all the way to the line
And you teammate sees you and whips a well-timed diagonal out in front

And the defender is slow to respond….


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2019)

My laptop's occasional crashes were getting more frequent, and then seemed to go away - until yesterday, when it seemed to become permanent.  Now, while waiting delivery of its replacement, I am using my backup desktop, a top of the line machine back in 2007 or so when I bought it for my son's high school computer.  Google Chrome turns up its nose and refuses to install itself, leaving only some crptic message about resources.  Firefox runs and it is almost modern-looking, but if I open more than 2 tabs, it crashes (and knows it is crashing because it leaves me a message on the way out).  Facebook will run in a crippled way under Firefox, after suggesting that I upgrade my browser for better performance.  I am using the antique Internet Explorer now, under which Facebook runs in a quaint way - all the desired content with almost no advertising or click-bait sites intruding in my conversation with FB friends.  I get a similar effect with SoCalSoccer - all the meat with no advertising.  Maybe I will should stick with this for now.

Yesterday, after I was assured that the new one was on the way, I went over to the library to check my email (Yahoo mail won't load on this one).  Then I went to Fry's San Marcos store to see if they had a cheap standby.  I found an acceptable one - keyboard, 11-inch-diagonal display, Wifi, USB ports - for $157.  I think that is about the unit cost of the first Z-80 microprocessors the company where I worked was buying back in the early 80's (adjusted for inflation).  And that was just the processor, and not much of one - 8 bit data, 16-bit memory addressing, no multiplier, no floating point math - but we could make those things sing!  Anyway, back to Fry's - there were no other customers in the laptop/notebook department, so a salesman eventually paid me some attention.  He told me yes it was only $157, but it was only worth $157.  I'm guessing he was paid on commision, and he was only going to get about a nickel on this one.  As it turned out, they only had the one on display, and I didn't want to repeat that eror, so I left with all of us unsatisfied.


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2019)

Ahhhhhhh…..

The new one arrived, with no announcement other than the thump of a carboard box being dropped outside our door.  I took too long to set up, but now it is even better than the dearly departed ever was.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

Stolen from my daughter's Facebook photos.  The silver box with all the knobs is a Heathkit FM tuner and stereo amp I built in my Navy barracks room in 1970.  The table is all redwood and screws (plus a couple of hidden galvanized fittings) that I made for her a couple of years ago.   The turntable is the last working one I had.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Stolen from my daughter's Facebook photos.  The silver box with all the knobs is a Heathkit FM tuner and stereo amp I built in my Navy barracks room in 1970.  The table is all redwood and screws (plus a couple of hidden galvanized fittings) that I made for her a couple of years ago.   The turntable is the last working one I had.


Stolen, you say?


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> My laptop's occasional crashes were getting more frequent, and then seemed to go away - until yesterday, when it seemed to become permanent.  Now, while waiting delivery of its replacement, I am using my backup desktop, a top of the line machine back in 2007 or so when I bought it for my son's high school computer.  Google Chrome turns up its nose and refuses to install itself, leaving only some crptic message about resources.  Firefox runs and it is almost modern-looking, but if I open more than 2 tabs, it crashes (and knows it is crashing because it leaves me a message on the way out).  Facebook will run in a crippled way under Firefox, after suggesting that I upgrade my browser for better performance.  I am using the antique Internet Explorer now, under which Facebook runs in a quaint way - all the desired content with almost no advertising or click-bait sites intruding in my conversation with FB friends.  I get a similar effect with SoCalSoccer - all the meat with no advertising.  Maybe I will should stick with this for now.
> 
> Yesterday, after I was assured that the new one was on the way, I went over to the library to check my email (Yahoo mail won't load on this one).  Then I went to Fry's San Marcos store to see if they had a cheap standby.  I found an acceptable one - keyboard, 11-inch-diagonal display, Wifi, USB ports - for $157.  I think that is about the unit cost of the first Z-80 microprocessors the company where I worked was buying back in the early 80's (adjusted for inflation).  And that was just the processor, and not much of one - 8 bit data, 16-bit memory addressing, no multiplier, no floating point math - but we could make those things sing!  Anyway, back to Fry's - there were no other customers in the laptop/notebook department, so a salesman eventually paid me some attention.  He told me yes it was only $157, but it was only worth $157.  I'm guessing he was paid on commision, and he was only going to get about a nickel on this one.  As it turned out, they only had the one on display, and I didn't want to repeat that eror, so I left with all of us unsatisfied.



*You're not the brightest lamp on the porch are ya....*

*A. Stop viewing porn.*
*B. Learn some good " House keeping " habits.*
*C. When looking for a " Newer " system, refurbished*
*off the internet works just fine if you don't INFECT it *
*with ( A and/or B ) ....and the price is right.*


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

It's Canada Day, so I made a plate of poutine (sort of ) - french fries cooked in the air fryer, then piled on strips of deli-sliced smoked ham, leftover chicken gravy, some shredded cheese - microwaved the mess long enough to melt the cheese, then added fresh-cut onion top slices.

Needs ketchup.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> It's Canada Day, so I made a plate of poutine (sort of ) - french fries cooked in the air fryer, then piled on strips of deli-sliced smoked ham, leftover chicken gravy, some shredded cheese - microwaved the mess long enough to melt the cheese, then added fresh-cut onion top slices.
> 
> Needs ketchup.


Stomach ache pending.


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> It's Canada Day, so I made a plate of poutine (sort of ) - french fries cooked in the air fryer, then piled on strips of deli-sliced smoked ham, leftover chicken gravy, some shredded cheese - microwaved the mess long enough to melt the cheese, then added fresh-cut onion top slices.
> 
> Needs ketchup.


*Need your stomach pumped.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Stolen, you say?


*Stolen....is the operative word.*


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

What a difference a year makes --

Yosemite Falls July 1, 2018


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

Time lapse from yesterday --

http://www.halfdome.net/movies/yosemite_falls/


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2019)

Engineer with time on his hands --




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1183464018476679


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2019)

Oceanside real estate -- "Life is better at the beach"  "A beach within reach"  -- the place is about 3/4 mile from the beach by the obvious streets, with no ocean views (there's a hill in the way) and when you get to the closest beach at the end of Oceanside Blvd it's all rocks (or nothing at high tide).

https://www.cityventures.com/oceanside/?fbclid=IwAR2h6D76nZ1DzBrDimisHG2SwoA3TYSCDiW7zwSlZzS9Vblm0H4GO7Ru0iY

Topo map says it is about 50 feet above sea level.  Maybe they know something.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 5, 2019)

Update to life here in NYC.  They have just repaved 2nd Ave, which is the street I live on.  I'm often hard on de Blasio for focusing on "pet" issues while the city slowly dies around him- but for this he deserves credit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Update to life here in NYC.  They have just repaved 2nd Ave, which is the street I live on.  I'm often hard on de Blasio for focusing on "pet" issues while the city slowly dies around him- but for this he deserves credit.


Sucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sucker.


That post right there is the epitome of irony.


----------



## nononono (Jul 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That post right there is the epitome of irony.


*Please do explain.....Mr Rodent.*


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2019)

My first year college roommate went back for a visit and sent a picture of my side.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2019)

It turns out that the home stool-sample collection process is not as straight-forward as one might assume. I blew the chance yesterday because I didn't read all three of the instruction sheets before I started. Along the way, I learned a new usage for the word "deposit".

When I finally got to the lab department reception desk, I handed the young lady my triple-sealed envelope and said "I'm going to guess that you know what this is." "Yes, I do."


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2019)

Today's real-life adventures -- 

After dropping off my sample at the HMO lab, I got caught up in traffic because a pedestrian accident on I-156 North just south of Lake Hodges had resulted in the closure of all northbound lanes except the car-pool lanes for "cleaning" because a pedestrian had been hit multiple times during the darkest part of the night.  As fate would have it, I thought that a short round trip would be a good time to exercise the old truck with the cracked radiator.  The stop and go traffic is the worst condition, of course, so I  had steam coming out of the hood by the time I got home.

My cellphone rang so I swiped the answer icon without realizing that the phone ID said Scam Likely.  I let the guy start his spiel for something like National Police Academy Foundation, and at the first opportunity to respond I told he had been ID'ed as Scam Likely.  He thanked me for my time and hung up.

Later in the day, I got a cellphone call from my daughter.  She was at a birthday party for a friend and had received a Facebook friend request from someone using my name and some of the public information on my FB page.  She got into a short conversation with the guy in which he showed a limited command of English.  I contacted FB security and after a few minutes they sent me this message --

We removed a profile that your friend reported because it doesn't follow our Community Standards. We let the profile owner know that it's been removed, but not who reported it.

We're sorry that you had this experience. If in the future you come across someone impersonating you, please let us know:​


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2019)

It's Bastille Day, so "death to all tyrants" seems to be an appropriate theme for the day.

Who do we have to wish that to?


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2019)

espola said:


> It's Bastille Day, so "death to all tyrants" seems to be an appropriate theme for the day.
> 
> Who do we have to wish that to?


I made French toast.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2019)

espola said:


> I made French toast.


I had a plant power big Zac with French fries.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2019)

Sometimes reasonable people can be goaded into unreasonable behavior --

https://americanmilitarynews.com/2019/07/video-flashback-buzz-aldrin-punches-moon-landing-denier-in-the-face/?utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=alt&utm_source=popsmoke&fbclid=IwAR35g4BI8mkJcI2LOz-b2NfPwoXn0YkigKUPFE1rCXQzgiq5o_h4XhhWXI4


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2019)

I get a chuckle every time I visit the Vista Flower House, since they operate under one of the limited number of Vista City dispensary licenses and are actually located about 500 feet out of the city limits, in unincorporated San Diego County, where such a business is illegal (or at least unlicensed - I think the issue may be pending in court). I mentioned this to some of the other customers while waiting my turn today and one of them said: "I know, but it's more fun knowing that it's not really legit".


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2019)

I find it interesting that the Democrats are requiring prospective participants in the next debate session to prove that they are debate-worthy by showing that they are capable of raising campaign money, not on whether they have any good ideas that ought to be debated.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

I posted this already elsewhere, but I repost it here for the benefit of a narrower audience.

This shows a fig tree growing up within one of the landscape bushes outside our apartment. Every few months the gardeners come by and trim the bush (and thus the tree) back into the desired shape. The fig is destined to show its true fig nature, and it survives by accepting for a time the pretty shape ordained by forces it does not understand.

I feel a poem bursting to get out. If I just rearrange the punctuation, is that close enough to free verse already?


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm not sure how this works --


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2019)

San Diego Public Library is not accepting holds on books for a few weeks while they update their computer systems. So Saturday I took a nice hike over Point Loma mapped out to include a stop at the Point Loma Branch where resided the SDPL's copy of the Toyota maintenance manual relevant to my pickup. (Third time for the same book, this time for studying the cooling system - so far things look bleak).

Route 28 bus along Rosecrans from Old Town, then walked up Nimitz, down Voltaire, with a lot of walking around in OB at the end before finding the 35 bus stop to get back to Old Town. I had hoped but did not know for sure that The Black is still open. The lady behind the counter (much younger than me, but too old to be a beach groupie) didn't seem to be impressed when I told her I first came into the store in 1972. At least she didn't say something like "Shh - keep it quiet. Look how you turned out".

I probably should have gone up Chatsworth from an earlier Route 28 bus stop instead of Nimitz. Nimitz is shorter but* it is like a street trying to grow up someday to be a freeway, and one of its freeway-like features is lack of sidewalks over many long stretches.

*I took a leadership seminar wherein the facilitator suggested that whenever we use the word "but" in communication to consider whether "and" might work as well, even though in some cases it might result in a slightly different meaning. This "but" is deserved.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

espola said:


> San Diego Public Library is not accepting holds on books for a few weeks while they update their computer systems. So Saturday I took a nice hike over Point Loma mapped out to include a stop at the Point Loma Branch where resided the SDPL's copy of the Toyota maintenance manual relevant to my pickup. (Third time for the same book, this time for studying the cooling system - so far things look bleak).
> 
> Route 28 bus along Rosecrans from Old Town, then walked up Nimitz, down Voltaire, with a lot of walking around in OB at the end before finding the 35 bus stop to get back to Old Town. I had hoped but did not know for sure that The Black is still open. The lady behind the counter (much younger than me, but too old to be a beach groupie) didn't seem to be impressed when I told her I first came into the store in 1972. At least she didn't say something like "Shh - keep it quiet. Look how you turned out".
> 
> ...


You are spying on me!


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are spying on me!


Were you the guy with the grey-blond, slightly-too-long hair and a suckinable beer belly in beach shorts and flipflops and tattoos covering one shoulder?  Yeah, I saw you a hundred times.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Were you the guy with the grey-blond, slightly-too-long hair and a suckinable beer belly in beach shorts and flipflops and tattoos covering one shoulder?  Yeah, I saw you a hundred times.


None of the above, lol, but you were in the hood.


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2019)

I thought I posted this already.  Didn't I post this?







Dewy morning with cucumbers (impressionistic blurring effects thanks to essential tremor)

I haven't tried to raise cucumbers since we moved here. This year my wife brought home a packet of seeds, so I planted some and thinned back to 12 plants in half of one of my planter boxes (down to 11 now). They are showing pretty little yellow blossoms and the vines tried to take over the stack of patio chairs in the corner - I moved most of them but left them one to climb on.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm not sure how this works --


I found it in an interior design webpage in the category "modern bathroom sinks".


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I thought I posted this already.  Didn't I post this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got some inexpensive shade fabric today at Lowe's in Escondido.  I noticed that the leaves were wilting when in the direct sun too long, and watering didn't help much - they didn't fill out again until the building shadow returned.  I think I bought about twice what I need here.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2019)

On the bus today, another passenger noticed I was reading Siege and asked me what I thought of t.  I said he was a criminal lunatic and should have had his ass dumped out in the street already if it weren't for the cowards in Congress.

After that we were good buddies, talking about adobo and sushi and different Navy ports of call until he got off the bus in Kearney Mesa.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2019)

In a couple of weeks it will be a year since I was brought back to life by the actions of my wife, the EMTs she called for, and the ER staff at Palomar Hospital.  I think I should plan some sort of Second Birthday celebration - perhaps something with fatty spicy foods and margaritas, eventually leading to chocolate treats.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2019)

espola said:


> In a couple of weeks it will be a year since I was brought back to life by the actions of my wife, the EMTs she called for, and the ER staff at Palomar Hospital.  I think I should plan some sort of Second Birthday celebration - perhaps something with fatty spicy foods and margaritas, eventually leading to chocolate treats.


Such the rebel.


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2019)

Driving home from the bus stop yesterday, I got a Low Fuel warning on my car information display.  I knew that San Diego area gas prices are generally coming down (according to gasbuddy.com), so I stopped and got $5 worth at the Arco on the corner I had to pass anyway, even though the price there has gone up to $3.459/gallon.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2019)

Today's adventure - Escondido part.

As I was finishing filling up ma petite char at the US Gas at 5th Avenue and Center City Pkwy (3.219/gallon cash or debit, and no surcharge on debit cards - for the moment my favorite gas station) a man and a woman pulled up in a big (BIG!) white new Ford pickup, and he had longer and whiter hair and beard than me.  I asked as he got out "Does your wife ever tell you to get a haircut?"  "No - my wife's blind.  Don't tell her I have long hair."  The lady in the passenger seat laughed.

As I proceeded to the Sprinter station, I was passed slowly on the left by a 1950-ish Willys squarebody, lowered, with a bigger engine dropped in and all that mechanical muscle showing because it had no hood.  I gave them a thumbs up.  The lady in the passenger seat laughed.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2019)

Today's adventure - Oceanside part.

My objective today was the pre-moving inventory clearance sale at Hellhound Military Surplus, just west of the Mission/76 scissor crossing, and a short walk from a Breeze Route 303 bus stop.  They had advertised $4 MREs, which is almost half off what I have paid for them at other locations before.  My budget, I figured going in, was $40 just so I wouldn't try to buy up the store.  I brought along one of the Asian shopping bags my wife had bought in one of her trips (woven plastic, zipper top, and two cloth handles, and they can hold as much as I want to lift with one hand, although the graphics tend toward the Hello Kitty style, she got them for less than a penny apiece so she bought a bundle as business giveaways) and I kept stuffing in MREs, trying to find ones that I might actually want to eat and avoiding duplicates.  As it turns out, 9 MREs is just about a full load, and is all the weight I want to carry with one arm, and came out to $38.88 with tax included.  I was tempted but avoided buying any of the $10 and $20 sleeping bags, or $7 foam sleeping pads, or $15 parachute bags.  A lot of the surplus was not military in any way (a plastic-wrapped stack of bar coasters, for example).

Now for the fun part - I waited a few minutes for the 303 bus going the other way back to the Oceanside Sprinter stop.  At the next stop a young couple got on, man and woman, 30ish, looking like people who are carrying everything they own in a couple of backpacks and zipped up in a sleeping bag.  They had to dig around in their packs to find one more dollar so they could pay the full fare they owed, and the driver waited at the stop until they did.  After paying, they settled down in the back over the rear-wheel hump seats.  The woman looked as attractive as many of the blondes I have seen on the Oceanside Pier beach areas, even with the unlit Marlboro hanging from her lips, long hair, good teeth, trim legs and body.  After a few minutes, the woman started screaming at her man and at a woman seated on the other side of the bus.  I'm not sure what the trigger was, but the discussion involved a lot of "get off me you fucking asshole" type of remarks.  The driver stopped the bus right away (not at a regular stop) and told them they had to get off.  The lady complained that she didn't have enough money to buy another fare, so we all compromised with her sitting up front across from me and the boyfriend(?) staying in the back, and everybody being quiet.  (Somewhere a dog was barking in the middle of all this, but I'm not sure how that fits into the story.)  The couple got off, still together and talking loudly to each other, at the first stop after crossing I-5.  

At the end of the line, I asked the driver if this was a typical day for him "Sometimes it's much worse."  "You were kind to them."  He laughed from the driver's seat.

Somewhere along the line, I'm not sure where exactly, but somewhere on Mission Ave in Oceanside, traffic was backed up in one of the stripmall lots because there was a low-rider car-jumping contest going on in Mission Ave. exit from the lot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2019)

"The farms at Stonebridge"? A butterfly farm?


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2019)

espola said:


> I posted this already elsewhere, but I repost it here for the benefit of a narrower audience.
> 
> This shows a fig tree growing up within one of the landscape bushes outside our apartment. Every few months the gardeners come by and trim the bush (and thus the tree) back into the desired shape. The fig is destined to show its true fig nature, and it survives by accepting for a time the pretty shape ordained by forces it does not understand.
> 
> I feel a poem bursting to get out. If I just rearrange the punctuation, is that close enough to free verse already?


*Apartment.....?*


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2019)

Today's recycling ag Skyline in Escondido --

Al - 5.7 lb @ 1.75 = 9.98  
PET - 11.0 lb @1.26 = 13.86 
Glass (sorted by color ) - 87.0 lb @ 0.104 = 6.45 
HDPE large 6 ea @ 0.10 = 0.60

Total $30.19


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Today's recycling ag Skyline in Escondido --
> 
> Al - 5.7 lb @ 1.75 = 9.98
> PET - 11.0 lb @1.26 = 13.86
> ...


How long did it take to accumulate that? All personal or are you dumpster diving?


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How long did it take to accumulate that? All personal or are you dumpster diving?


Last recycling trip was Jan 2.  This trip was to clean out the CRV barrels in the back of my pickup in preparation for its repair and/or sale.  It turns out that with the back seats down in my new little car everything fit (2 30-gallon trash cans and a few trash bags) I could have got a lot more in if I had been better organized.

Most of it is ours, but I pick up CRV aluminum that is right in my path (I respect the priority rights of the urban aluminum miners and leave the trash cans alone) and pick CRV containers our of the condo common bins if I see then (but I don't go looking for them).


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Police say vandalism, but this isn't something that you can do with a pocket multi-tool --

https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/10/americas/gondola-canada-crash-trnd/index.html


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Driving home from the bus stop yesterday, I got a Low Fuel warning on my car information display.  I knew that San Diego area gas prices are generally coming down (according to gasbuddy.com), so I stopped and got $5 worth at the Arco on the corner I had to pass anyway, even though the price there has gone up to $3.459/gallon.


I couldn't believe my eyes when I drove by the Arco on the corner yesterday - 87 octane is down to $3.379/gallon.  I  had to confirm the price at gasbuddy.com.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes when I drove by the Arco on the corner yesterday - 87 octane is down to $3.379/gallon.  I  had to confirm the price at gasbuddy.com.


Interesting to hear you use the lower grade gasoline E.  I've always been curious is the higher octane gases higher cost is made up in better mpg and less wear on the engine...


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Interesting to hear you use the lower grade gasoline E.  I've always been curious is the higher octane gases higher cost is made up in better mpg and less wear on the engine...


I did a months-long experiment to figure this out several years ago.  My unscientific result is that you get a little better mileage with 91 over 87, but not enough to make up the difference in price.  My wife's cars over the years (three MBs and now an Acura) require 91 (the Acura has a turbo booster) and will complain if the engine computer thinks you are cheating with the cheap stuff.

Before cars had engine computers, using lower-quality fuel risked damage to the moving parts because of pre-ignition (the fuel/air mixture started burning while the piston was still compressing it).  The original meaning of "octane" was how well the fuel mix worked in pre-ignition tests compared to pure iso-octane (8 carbon atoms in a line with two hydrogen atoms attached to each carbon, plus a hydrogen atom at each end).  But that was in the days when fuel was mixed by aspiration in a carburetor and spark timing was set by rotating the distributor until the engine ran just right and them clamping it in position with a screwdriver.  Pure octane didn't burn as quickly as the cheaper stuff used in the mix called "gasoline" (originally a waste product that refineries had to find a use for after making kerosene, paraffin, and road tar - any that could not be consumed in the refinery making heat for internal processes was just dumped in lakes or streams, or burned in open pits) so 100 Octane was seen as some unattainable perfection - until the oil companies found out what a difference a pinch of lead would make.  In modern cars, the engine computer is required by law to meet emission and efficiency standards, and those little chips figure out how to run the engine correctly by adjusting fuel injection quantity and ignition timing and reading sensors embedded in critical points.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Music Channel Golden Oldies just played Elvis' version of Hound Dog, so I had to bring this up on youtube in response --


----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2019)

Anyone traveling north or south on I-5 to or from NorCal the next few weeks should bear in mind that the intersection with SR46 at Lost Hills  and most of the road between the half-dozen gas stations there (who all compete to have the best prices posted 100 feet in the air, except for one that is mysteriously about $1 more a gallon) is torn up and blocked off into detours to streets I didn't even know existed.  And it doesn't show anything about that on the Caltrans road conditions report.


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Anyone traveling north or south on I-5 to or from NorCal the next few weeks should bear in mind that the intersection with SR46 at Lost Hills  and most of the road between the half-dozen gas stations there (who all compete to have the best prices posted 100 feet in the air, except for one that is mysteriously about $1 more a gallon) is torn up and blocked off into detours to streets I didn't even know existed.  And it doesn't show anything about that on the Caltrans road conditions report.


All I could find --

https://www.bakersfield.com/highway-widening-project/pdf_3dbc7e79-5ec2-50ad-9d48-194012b12aef.html


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2019)

Missed the Fair again this year --

https://www.vpr.org/post/cow-udders-ball-and-chain-and-tractor-pull-orleans-county-fair?fbclid=IwAR2UbYG-IfDh7mcvuRWQCbC6QkLRpzEln2_ltc01zt11-S8rtssQQD6Su78#stream/0


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Missed the Fair again this year --
> 
> https://www.vpr.org/post/cow-udders-ball-and-chain-and-tractor-pull-orleans-county-fair?fbclid=IwAR2UbYG-IfDh7mcvuRWQCbC6QkLRpzEln2_ltc01zt11-S8rtssQQD6Su78#stream/0


That's America!


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's America!


We used to go every year.  About the time I joined the Navy the family moved to a house within walking distance of the fairgrounds, so my little brother worked there every year.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2019)

Fun with neurologists --

Today during my exam (DMV requires a Doctor's statement at least one more time to keep my driving license) the Doc said "repeat these three words back to me -- blue apple dog". I got them all. After he checked me all over and asked about my left foot disability (they lied about there being no needles, but it was just pokes with a safety pin screening for numbness) he asked me to repeat the words again. I said "red pear cat", and then, after he gave me The Look, "blue apple dog".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Fun with neurologists --
> 
> Today during my exam (DMV requires a Doctor's statement at least one more time to keep my driving license) the Doc said "repeat these three words back to me -- blue apple dog". I got them all. After he checked me all over and asked about my left foot disability (they lied about there being no needles, but it was just pokes with a safety pin screening for numbness) he asked me to repeat the words again. I said "red pear cat", and then, after he gave me The Look, "blue apple dog".


Such the rebel.


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 280426, member: 3"

Last recycling trip was Jan 2. 
This trip was to clean out the CRV barrels in the 
back of my pickup in preparation for its repair and/or sale.  
It turns out that with the back seats down in my new little 
car everything fit (2 30-gallon trash cans and a few trash bags) 
I could have got a lot more in if I had been better organized.

Most of it is ours, but I pick up CRV aluminum that is right 
in my path 

(*I respect the priority ( property ) rights* of the urban aluminum 
miners and leave the trash cans alone) and pick CRV containers 
our of the condo common bins if I see then 
(but I don't go looking for them).

*Except those of the Golf Course you pillaged/plundered....*

/QUOTE


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2019)

This answers some of the questions I had about the dive boat disaster -- only one way out of the bunk room and it leads to the galley.

I count 13 double bunks, 19 singles (not counting the one reserved for crew), mostly in stacks 2 or 3 high.  I assume there is berthing for most of the crew on the upper decks or engine room closer to their work areas.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2019)

And an interior picture --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2019)

espola said:


> This answers some of the questions I had about the dive boat disaster -- only one way out of the bunk room and it leads to the galley.
> 
> I count 13 double bunks, 19 singles (not counting the one reserved for crew), mostly in stacks 2 or 3 high.  I assume there is berthing for most of the crew on the upper decks or engine room closer to their work areas.


What happened to the captain going down with the ship if he had to?


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 285784, member: 3"

And an interior picture --







/QUOTE

*Looks VERY spacious if you ask me.....*

*So how did the fire/explosion come about.....*

*AND...they had an emergency escape exit to the rear...*


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What happened to the captain going down
> with the ship if he had to?


*A better question is :*

*Why didn't he/they activate the " Modern Fire Suppression System "*
*that was on the boat....or ....why didn't it work.*
*Everything points to a massive explosion/inferno ....this just doesn't*
*pass the smell test at all.*
*The boat had passed all the current regulations, just as it's sister ship had*
*that is still sitting in the dock.*


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2019)

Gathering bits of info from various news reports --

-The boat had a fire suppression system, as required by Coast Guard regulation, but it only covered the engine room aft of the bunkroom.
-The galley had a propane stove and oven.  It's not clear what kind of space heaters the boat had.
-There was only one exit from the bunkroom - up the stairs into the galley and main salon.  

Fact --
-Propane is denser than air.

Conjecture -  a propane leak in the galley filled the bunk room with propane vapor, which was ignited by a random spark.  At that point, everyone is doomed - those not already asphyxiated by the propane would be burned in their bunks before they could get out.


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 285916, member: 3"

Gathering bits of info from various news reports --

-The boat had a fire suppression system, as required by 
Coast Guard regulation, but it only covered the engine room aft of the bunkroom.
-The galley had a propane stove and oven.  
It's not clear what kind of space heaters the boat had.
-There was only one exit from the bunkroom *** - up the stairs into the galley and main salon. 

Fact --
-Propane is denser than air.

Conjecture -  a propane leak in the galley filled the bunk room 
with propane vapor, which was ignited by a random spark. 
At that point, everyone is doomed - those not already asphyxiated 
by the propane would be burned in their bunks before they could get out.

/QUOTE



*Quote from KTLA 5 News :

It appears the victims were trapped after the fire 
erupted, as the stairwell and escape hatch may 
have been blocked by the flames, according to the sheriff.




















Right in the vicinity of where that man is standing without a shirt on the lower deck
is " supposed to be " an escape hatch.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2019)

*Found this on EdHat :*

" Here's a very important fact reported by the News-Press: 2 years ago Conception 
was re-powered (new engines) through a grant from the Santa Barbara County Air 
Pollution Control District (APCD) Innovative Technology Group Program.
 In years past, several boats have caught fire and lost engine power due to faulty 
engines purchased through state and local re-power programs. 
*->*Warnings were issued that marine re-power programs are a threat to human life. *<-*
If this disaster was caused by an engine fire, then the county government may be liable. "


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2019)

*Also :*

" Boat had been stolen at some point in past and run aground in the process.... "


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2019)

*More :
*

SFGate (San Francisco Chronicle) has several indepth articles and 
some fairly knowledgable follow up comments, including the 
following from a prior guest on this ship: ......

" I was recently on this boat - earlier this summer.
A comprehensive safety briefing was conducted by the captain and 
all passengers aboard were required to be present. 
The captain shared the procedure for deploying life boats, basic 
emergency radio operation, the location of life jackets, and the location 
of two bunk room exits – a stairay towards the bow and 
*-> an escape hatch near the stern of the boat. <-* 
The briefing also discussed the alarms on board, underwater alarms, 
and location of fire extinguishers. 
*->It was done within the galley at the site of the emergency escape hatch, *
*a roughly two-feet by two-feet square plank of wood with no lock or *
*latch on it that leads to the bunks below...." <-*


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2019)

https://www.keyt.com/news/santa-barbara-s-county/boat-owner-expects-commercial-boat-design-changes-following-conception-boat-tragedy/1116726668

The boat owner interviewed apparently does not know that dive charters to the Channel Islands have been running since at least 1972, when I went out on one.  The news crew adds their own errors, but the view of the spiral staircase down to the bunkroom is informative.


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2019)

espola said:


> https://www.keyt.com/news/santa-barbara-s-county/boat-owner-expects-commercial-boat-design-changes-following-conception-boat-tragedy/1116726668
> 
> https://www.keyt.com/news/santa-barbara-s-county/boat-owner-
> expects-commercial-boat-design-changes-following-conception-boat-tragedy/1116726668
> ...


*For someone who touts himself as the " Smart one " , you sure *
*miss a whole helluva lot !*


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2019)

Differing news reports -

Some say no alternate escape route, some say there is, but it leads into the same space as the main stairway (which kind of defeats the purpose), some say there is but they weren't briefed on how to use it.

Speculation today is that the source of the fire might be lithium batteries clustered together on a charging station.  One battery overheated and lit off, which then caused a chain reaction among the others.  However, that doesn't explain the stem-to-stern fire, especially since CG regulations pretty much ban the use of flammable materials in the construction of commercial passenger-carrying boats.

Good news conference here --






There should be a preliminary report out in 10 days or so.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2019)

Subtle advertising from Lancaster NH, the little town where my sister lives --


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 286151, member: 3"

Subtle advertising from Lancaster NH, the little town where my sister lives --







/QUOTE

*Subtle what.......?*

*If it's what I think it is....That's rather mean spirited.*


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2019)

I wasn't involved in the court case cited here, but I knew (in the sense of communicated with them online) most of the named participants and got more involved in the aftermath turmoil in the newsgroup --

https://www.wired.com/1999/11/usenet-ban-a-slippery-slope/


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2019)

*A " case " in Seattle says it all......nothing new here..*


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2019)

Balloon chain, launched one at a time, each balloon bearing a light, launch beginning around sunset --







https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10215277422556920&set=pcb.671904953314693&type=3&theater


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2019)

I got an email the other day reminding me that Cole Hamels (right now pitching against the Padres) was at one time one of the better youth soccer players in Poway.


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2019)

I am right now preparing to go to the memorial service for a friend of mine from work, sailing, bodysurfing, and soccer (we played together on a company-sponsored indoor team in the 80's).  The invitation suggests Hawaiian shirt apparel.  







I was on that trip.


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2019)

espola said:


> I am right now preparing to go to the memorial service for a friend of mine from work, sailing, bodysurfing, and soccer (we played together on a company-sponsored indoor team in the 80's).  The invitation suggests Hawaiian shirt apparel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This poem from Mother Teresa was printed on the back of the memorial pamphlet --

*Mother Teresa's Anyway Poem*
People are often unreasonable, illogical and self centered;
Forgive them anyway.

If you are kind, people may accuse you of selfish, ulterior motives;
Be kind anyway.

If you are successful, you will win some false friends and some true enemies;
Succeed anyway.

If you are honest and frank, people may cheat you;
Be honest and frank anyway.

What you spend years building, someone could destroy overnight;
Build anyway.

If you find serenity and happiness, they may be jealous;
Be happy anyway.

The good you do today, people will often forget tomorrow;
Do good anyway.

Give the world the best you have, and it may never be enough;
Give the world the best you've got anyway.

You see, in the final analysis, it is between you and your God;
It was never between you and them anyway.


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2019)

One of the photos on the memorial table --







Hey!  That's me!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2019)

?


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> ?


It didn't upload...........


----------



## espola (Sep 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> ?




tried again.  Did it work this time?

The guy on the left, salty-dog hat, blue Poway Soccer Club t-shirt (cowboy in boots with spurs juggling a soccer ball), guarding the wine bottle, circa 1981.


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2019)

The Friday ceremony was Lutheran proper, with hymns and prayers and music from a good pianist/singer and a series of photographs from the life of the deceased projected on screens above the stage/pulpit.  The picture shown above was in the sequence, so my happy face showed up every minute or so.  I didn't realize that the cremation urn was on the stage amongst the flowers until the preacher held his hand over it while making a blessing prayer. 

Me, after the ceremony to the pastor:  When I was younger, churches had organs.  Now they have drum kits.
He:  We have three services on Sunday, and we only use the drum kit in two of them.

At the reception afterward in the social room, light refreshments were served.  I had a glass of water and a chocolate chip cookie.  Most of the people there were family (of which I had only ever met the wife and two sons) and the friends who attended were either from the Church (in which I had never been before) and later co-workers who had met him after our careers diverged, so I didn't know any of them either.

I spent most of my time talking with the widow's cousin, who told a tale of being given up for adoption by the widow's aunt as a baby, adopted by a nice family, and then educated into a medical career that culminated in a position as a neurosurgeon at Harvard Medical School.  After he retired, he tried to backtrack through the adoption records to find his birth parents.  A South Carolina social worker informed the mother that he was looking for her, but she declined to meet him.  However, she told her sister (the widow's mother) about it, so she volunteered to bring him back into the family.

I of course, had a lot of questions about neurology.  He told me about his new book that proved there life after death (I think that's what he meant, anyway).


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2019)

Saturday was more upbeat - a buffet lunch and open bar in a bayside meeting room at Paradise Point Resort in Mission Bay (nobody told me about the hydroplane races and resulting traffic jam (I issued 1 finger and 2 thumbs up before clearing the jam)).  In all the time we worked together we were sailing and bodysurfing buddies, so the setting was appropriate.  I was surprised to meet a lot of old friends from our work/social circle of the 80's and 90's.

One of them was Dave, who hired me back in 2003 or so --

I'm lying on my couch, submitting resumes by email after getting laid off.  The phone rings - it's Dave, who was a manager where I had worked years before in the ruggedized computer products division of Company A that was split off and acquired by Company B that was then absorbed by Company C* and then was one of the parts of C that were split off into the new "start-up" Company D (I jumped out the sequence at the * to a different division of Company A until their project funding ended and thus I got laid off - and the battery box fiasco had nothing to do with it).

Dave (now at Company D for those who lost track):  What are you doing?
Me:  Sitting on the couch.
Dave:  Do you want a job?
Me:  Doing what?
Dave: What you were doing before.  Come see me tomorrow and we'll talk.
Me:  What time?​
There was also Dr. J, a 6'9" EE PhD from Illinois who was on the patent for elements of the products I worked on several years, and who therefore got royalties on every shipment of those from us and our competitors in addition to his VP salary.  We had a long talk about who was still alive and what they were doing.

I took my turn at the lectern telling lovingly funny stories about the deceased after his college roommate told about the great fun they had burning lighter fluid on their dining table after they discovered that it burns at a low enough temperature so the table was not damaged.

Me:  Does anyone know that K could play soccer? (one hand meekly raised two tables back) Well, he couldn't, but he joined our company indoor soccer team anyway and he got better every week until after a couple of 10-week league seasons we won the trophy (and the fact that the team who beat everybody until they took a 10-week break had nothing to do with it).


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2019)

_Took a break for the first hour of Easy Rider (specially scheduled TCM tribute to Peter Fonda) and then Ken Burns' Country Music.

To be complete in his effort to record American culture, Ken Burns should do a documentary on making Ken Burns documentaries._​
After everyone had had their say and they announced they were picking up the food and drinks, I went up to share one more story  --

On our overnight sailing trips to the Coronado Islands, we would pick out an anchorage based on the wind direction and the positions of other boats already anchored.  Drop the hook, back down on it, and then the swim ladder would go over the stern and someone had to check out the water temperature to see if we needed to put on wetsuits.  One time K jumped right in with nothing on but his swim trunks and then popped up to the surface with 2 thumbs up - "The water's great!"  So I dove in dressed like him and before the water got up to my elbows I was yelling "You asshole!"  When I came back up he was laughing hard at his joke.  Then we climbed back onto the boat and put on our surfing shortjohns before diving to check the set of the anchor.​
Then I told everyone that the widow that she was the best thing that had happened in his life.

After that, the  harpist returned, and people were milling around reminiscing.  A lady came to talk to me - It was Carol, one of the group of new graduates from UCSD that we hired in 1980, and thus knew K because they were both in that group.  We talked about the BYOB-and-share wine-tasting parties we used to have at her condo --

Me (explaining to my wife): The point was to see how cheap a wine you could buy that people would still drink.
Carol: I looked on it as finding the best wine that we could afford to buy on a regular basis.
Me (after some thought):  Well then I apologize for my submissions.​


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Me at the Broad yesterday --







"Please don't touch the exhibits!"


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> _Took a break for the first hour of Easy Rider (specially scheduled TCM tribute to Peter Fonda) and then Ken Burns' Country Music.
> 
> To be complete in his effort to record American culture, Ken Burns should do a documentary on making Ken Burns documentaries._​
> After everyone had had their say and they announced they were picking up the food and drinks, I went up to share one more story  --
> ...


Me <reminiscing with Carol about one of our Chief Engineers>:  He was one of the last male chauvinist pigs in the industry.
Carol:  No he wasn't <speaking from experience, I thought>.
Me:  I am embarrassed to admit that during meetings of group heads in his office he would sometimes call in his secretary <an SDSU graduate in English> and ask her to get something that he knew was in a bottom drawer of a file cabinet just so everyone could watch her bend over in her tight skirt.  I confess that I didn't know what to do, so I did nothing.
Carol: <poking me in the shoulder> What you should have done was to get the file for her.
Me:  Now I'm doubly embarrassed.​


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Me at the Broad yesterday --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like your brother.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That looks like your brother.


When he was much smaller?

I went up there to meet with my daughter, who is attending a training session required by her recent promotion, staying within walking distance of the Broad (Millenium Biltmore - classy place).  After visiting the museum, we walked (and took Angels Flight) down to the Central Marketplace for dinner.  She told me during dinner that she wanted to invite me to a social event at her organization's October conference in San Diego, but that I would have to dress up a little better, and she knew I would resist that.  I suggested that she invite her mother - "I meant both of you".  I will send her the picture taken with my brothers and sisters at my father's service in 2017 and ask her if that is good enough - I haven't been that dressed up since.  Maybe Hawaiian Shirt Casual would be appropriate for an event in San Diego?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2019)

espola said:


> When he was much smaller?
> 
> I went up there to meet with my daughter, who is attending a training session required by her recent promotion, staying within walking distance of the Broad (Millenium Biltmore - classy place).  After visiting the museum, we walked (and took Angels Flight) down to the Central Marketplace for dinner.  She told me during dinner that she wanted to invite me to a social event at her organization's October conference in San Diego, but that I would have to dress up a little better, and she knew I would resist that.  I suggested that she invite her mother - "I meant both of you".  I will send her the picture taken with my brothers and sisters at my father's service in 2017 and ask her if that is good enough - I haven't been that dressed up since.  Maybe Hawaiian Shirt Casual would be appropriate for an event in San Diego?


Just find your cleanest dirty shirt.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just find your cleanest dirty shirt.


I sang that little part to her during the conversation, but I don't think she understood the reference.

Watching the Country Music series this week has inspired me to write my own lyrics for "In the Jailhouse Now" in case I need to make a public spectacle of myself at some family gathering, centered on the theme of how I harrassed my boss's admin assistant so badly that I had to marry her, ending thusly --

She lives in my house now
She lives in my house now
She told me more than twice, if I didn't cut it out I'd have to pay the price
I live in her house now

I've even been practicing my yodeling, something I haven't done since skiing days in my teens.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2019)

espola said:


> I sang that little part to her during the conversation, but I don't think she understood the reference.
> 
> Watching the Country Music series this week has inspired me to write my own lyrics for "In the Jailhouse Now" in case I need to make a public spectacle of myself at some family gathering, centered on the theme of how I harrassed my boss's admin assistant so badly that I had to marry her, ending thusly --
> 
> ...


Karaoke for it --






I'll need three verses, plus the chorus above, plus some yodeling.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Karaoke for it --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be stealing the yodeling from here --


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

Last known public pictures of Steve Jobs --






" You can hire someone to drive a car for you, make money for you – but you can not rent someone to carry the disease for you."


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

Border Crisis:  Smugglers Notch, Vermont

This place got its name because it was one of the routes between Canada and lower New England that avoided the usual customs and border enforcement locations during Jefferson's Embargo Act of 1807.  Men with sacks of goods on their backs, pack horses, small wagons, and animal herds were taken in over this and other backcountry routes.  

During Prohibition, this location was too far south to be of use by the more modern transportation system, but smuggling of alcohol (and other goods piggybacking on the loads) continued down back roads, along the lakes, and even by air - small airports twinned up near the border, one airport near a railroad station in Canada (totally legal there) and the other a few miles south in America (had to be further from the railroad station so as not to be so obvious).


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

Still no hot water.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

The hot and cold sides have been cross-connected while various entities decide what to do about the moisture in the walls around our water heater closet.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

I have to bookmark this page before I forget where it is --

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/climate-and-weather.35/page-592#post-289337


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> The Friday ceremony was Lutheran proper, with hymns and prayers and music from a good pianist/singer and a series of photographs from the life of the deceased projected on screens above the stage/pulpit.  The picture shown above was in the sequence, so my happy face showed up every minute or so.  I didn't realize that the cremation urn was on the stage amongst the flowers until the preacher held his hand over it while making a blessing prayer.
> 
> Me, after the ceremony to the pastor:  When I was younger, churches had organs.  Now they have drum kits.
> He:  We have three services on Sunday, and we only use the drum kit in two of them.
> ...



" He told me about his new book that proved there life after death *
(I think that's what he meant, anyway). "

** It's nice to speculate about that....but there is absolutely no proof *
*to substantiate his " Claim ".....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Me <reminiscing with Carol about one of our Chief Engineers>:  He was one of the last male chauvinist pigs in the industry.
> Carol:  No he wasn't <speaking from experience, I thought>.
> Me:  I am embarrassed to admit that during meetings of group heads in his office he would sometimes call in his secretary <an SDSU graduate in English> and ask her to get something that he knew was in a bottom drawer of a file cabinet just so everyone could watch her bend over in her tight skirt.  I confess that I didn't know what to do, so I did nothing.
> Carol: <poking me in the shoulder> What you should have done was to get the file for her. *
> Me:  Now I'm doubly embarrassed. **​



**   She's correct.*
*** Is this the start of " True Confessions "....?*


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Me at the Broad yesterday --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man alive.  You look so ....  small.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Man alive.  You look so ....  small.


It's an acquired skill.


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2019)

Ways to deal with no hot water for showers.

1. Heat some water on the stove. My wife says "That's what we did in the PI".

2. Take a Navy Shower with the water in the apartment pipes (that is warmer than the water in the ground, and you will know right away when it changes). Turn on the cold water and soak down, then turn it off. Soap up all the necessary wet places. Turn on the other cold water (deceptively labeled "Hot") to rinse the soap off.

3. Drain the water in the garden hose into a bucket after it has been sitting in the sun for a couple of hours. Take the bucket and a scoop to the shower (or just use it directly from the hose until the HOA police show up).

4. Place a sealed bucket of water in the water heater closet for a while, where the dehumidifier control panel says the air temp is 105°F.

5. Walk (or drive, if you must) over to the Community Center, where they have a heated pool, an even hotter hot tub, and an outside rinse-off shower that has been "improved" with a modesty curtain while the locker rooms are being repaired after the not-so-recent fire and subsequent code inspection failure of the first repair attempt.

6. Just take a cold shower (that's what I did this morning).


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 289541, member: 3"

Ways to deal with no hot water for showers.

1. Heat some water on the stove. My wife says "That's what we did in the PI".

2. Take a Navy Shower with the water in the apartment pipes (that is warmer than the water in the ground, and you will know right away when it changes). Turn on the cold water and soak down, then turn it off. Soap up all the necessary wet places. Turn on the other cold water (deceptively labeled "Hot") to rinse the soap off.

3. Drain the water in the garden hose into a bucket after it has been sitting in the sun for a couple of hours. Take the bucket and a scoop to the shower (or just use it directly from the hose until the HOA police show up).

4. Place a sealed bucket of water in the water heater closet for a while, where the dehumidifier control panel says the air temp is 105°F.

5. Walk (or drive, if you must) over to the Community Center, where they have a heated pool, an even hotter hot tub, and an outside rinse-off shower that has been "improved" with a modesty curtain while the locker rooms are being repaired after the not-so-recent fire and subsequent code inspection failure of the first repair attempt.

6. Just take a cold shower (that's what I did this morning).

/QUOTE


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> I have to bookmark this page before I forget where it is --
> 
> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/climate-and-weather.35/page-592#post-289337


And the next page too --

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/climate-and-weather.35/page-593#post-289462


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> I have to bookmark this page before I forget where it is --
> 
> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/climate-and-weather.35/page-592#post-289337


I am elevating "It's noon" to my list of my top-10 forum posts.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5395


*5no's = Spola......Nice.*

*I can further condense things....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> I am elevating "It's noon" to my list of my top-10 forum posts.


4:24 am here.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 4:24 am here.


*Back in Tokyo again....eh.*

*




*

*Say hi to your " Buddies " up North....*


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

I tried google searches for donating an old car to charity, specifying the charity explicitly in the search bar (KPBS and Father Joe), In both cases, the top item returned was Kars4Kids.org, a group that I decided long ago was not getting any donations from me.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> I tried google searches for donating an old car to charity, specifying the charity explicitly in the search bar (KPBS and Father Joe), In both cases, the top item returned was Kars4Kids.org, a group that I decided long ago was not getting any donations from me.


My reason for not donating to that car group is their advertising jingle.  It makes my butt pucker.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> My reason for not donating to that car group is their advertising jingle.  It makes my butt pucker.


Radio or TV?


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 289839, member: 2987"

My reason for not donating to that car group is their advertising jingle.  
It makes my butt pucker.

/QUOTE


*You don't have to play games anymore....we all*
*know your Spola the Butthola....*


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Ways to deal with no hot water for showers.
> 
> 1. Heat some water on the stove. My wife says "That's what we did in the PI".
> 
> ...


There is nothing like a cold-water shampoo to get your heart started in the morning.


----------



## espola (Sep 28, 2019)

Did anyone else get a colorful mailer from Major Duncan D. Hunter?  He was complaining, as far as I read, that the PLO was plotting against him! and he only won last time by 2 points!  and Democrats! 

It was apparently aimed at people impressed by exclamation points!

And I don't even live in his district!

(Maybe I should fish it out of the recycling bin to see what he has to say about his criminal court case!)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Did anyone else get a colorful mailer from Major Duncan D. Hunter?  He was complaining, as far as I read, that the PLO was plotting against him! and he only won last time by 2 points!  and Democrats!
> 
> It was apparently aimed at people impressed by exclamation points!
> 
> ...


*Was it also in loud bold font!*


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Was it also in loud bold font!*


Nothing about the trial.  He missed an opportunity to blame his wife or their pet rabbit for the whole scandal again.  He said that he "supports President Trump's America-first agenda" , and to prove it he several times pointed out that his leading opponent is Palestinian.


----------



## espola (Sep 30, 2019)

A new adventure begins.  I tried to donate an old car to charity, but the title shows a lien from a company I can't find any more.  My goal is to be rid of it and not spend any money doing it.


----------



## espola (Oct 3, 2019)

Jury duty day is also coincidentally transit system Free Ride Day (and I got a one-day transit pass card for being on the jury -- $3 profit?)

# 44 in the fourth pool of the day  - "Do you have any friends in the jury pools?" -- "Well I just made friends with Juror #25 in the hallway outside the courtroom".  They finished selection at Juror #27, so my one-day duty did not become a one-trail duty.

The bus was riding so shakily at freeway speeds that the driver called in a maintenance report (and kept speed below 50 in the car pool lanes).  I had ridden the same bus (#1305) on the way into downtown in the morning and I thought that driver had already called in a maintenance report.

The afternoon bus was absolutely stuffed (free ride day?) and was delayed in Kearney Mesa until an unconscious passenger woke up, got off the bus, and refused the opportunity to call for medical help.  Buses run every 15 minutes most of the day on the 235 route, so the bus behind leapfrogged us in Kearney Mesa, and the next one almost caught up by the time I got off in Rancho Bernardo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Jury duty day is also coincidentally transit system Free Ride Day (and I got a one-day transit pass card for being on the jury -- $3 profit?)
> 
> # 44 in the fourth pool of the day  - "Do you have any friends in the jury pools?" -- "Well I just made friends with Juror #25 in the hallway outside the courtroom".  They finished selection at Juror #27, so my one-day duty did not become a one-trail duty.
> 
> ...


Our public transportation in SD is horrible.


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2019)

Former neighbor of mine.  We lived 8 years in Derby, right next to Holland.  All the Holland kids went to Derby schools after the 6th Grade.


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Our public transportation in SD is horrible.


Works for me, but it would be more convenient if they hadn't dropped the Pomerado/West Bernardo loop a few years back.  I could walk to the bus stop instead of driving 3 miles to the RB Transit Station.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Works for me, but it would be more convenient if they hadn't dropped the Pomerado/West Bernardo loop a few years back.  I could walk to the bus stop instead of driving 3 miles to the RB Transit Station.


Try getting to PB from OB, ridiculous.


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Try getting to PB from OB, ridiculous.


My advantage is that from Rancho Bernardo to any place I usually want to go (Dowtown, Escondido, or Oceanside) there is good service on 15-30 minute intervals.  Sometimes I just go downtown and ride a trolley line to the end and back for recreation, and I have gotten to every branch library in the city (except a couple have moved since I started doing that, so I have to do those over).  I park for free at the transit stations, and I have left a car in Oceanside for a week (no fee, and security patrols) a couple of times when I went on Amtrak to Sacramento.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 4, 2019)

espola said:


> My advantage is that from Rancho Bernardo to any place I usually want to go (Dowtown, Escondido, or Oceanside) there is good service on 15-30 minute intervals.  Sometimes I just go downtown and ride a trolley line to the end and back for recreation, and I have gotten to every branch library in the city (except a couple have moved since I started doing that, so I have to do those over).  I park for free at the transit stations, and I have left a car in Oceanside for a week (no fee, and security patrols) a couple of times when I went on Amtrak to Sacramento.


Amtrak sucks as well. To get my golf clubs to SLO I need to buy a seat for them.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Amtrak sucks as well. To get my golf clubs to SLO I need to buy a seat for them.


Is that on Surfliner?  On Amtrak's Coast Starlight, I can take a bicycle to Sacramento as one of the 2 checked items allowed, and they will provide an appropriate box for $15.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Is that on Surfliner?  On Amtrak's Coast Starlight, I can take a bicycle to Sacramento as one of the 2 checked items allowed, and they will provide an appropriate box for $15.


Yep, a guy that have golfed with who works for Amtrak suggested that as the way to do it.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2019)

This is nice --

https://www.runnersworld.com/runners-stories/a28932654/elle-purrier-preparing-for-world-championships-doha/


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2019)

My sister-in-law died last week after falling and hitting her head in the hotel where she and my brother were spending the night before boarding a ship the next morning for an autumn cruise in the Atlantic and Caribbean.  I spoke with him for about an hour afterward.  One awkward issue was that his wife had drawn up a final-wishes will in which she expressed the desire that no extraordinary measures be taken that would only bring her back to a disabled life.  She was already blind in one eye and no longer able to drive a car.  He told the hospital staff that, but they properly wouldn't just take his word for it, so he had to go back home and search for the document.  After the hospital accepted it, he complained that they took a long time to unplug her from life support.  I joked with him that they probably couldn't spare people from saving people's lives in order to send a crew in stat! to let someone die.  That kind of death in a hospital setting is ideal for harvesting organ donations, which was also in her final wishes.

He posted that he plans to stick with their plans for the December QM2 transatlantic cruise if he can get Cunard to agree to a burial at sea ceremony, which he has witnessed in previous cruises.


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2019)

I promise that this will be the only fall foliage picture I will post this year --







https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2437275219891005&set=a.1620217748263427&type=3&theater


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2019)

Breaking my promise --  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2154675564544943&set=pcb.2154675604544939&type=3&theater


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2019)

I have made this hike many times, but it's not me --

https://www.10news.com/news/local-news/body-found-at-peak-of-iron-mountain-in-poway


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2019)

espola said:


> I have made this hike many times, but it's not me --
> 
> https://www.10news.com/news/local-news/body-found-at-peak-of-iron-mountain-in-poway


https://www.10news.com/news/local-news/huge-wall-on-poway-hillside-irks-neighbors


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Amtrak sucks as well.
> To get my golf clubs to SLO I need to buy a seat for them.


*Awww....poor baby. Use your own vehicle.*
*Quit being a tight ass.....*


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.10news.com/news/local-news/huge-wall-on-poway-hillside-irks-neighbors


I drove over and looked at this a couple of weeks ago.  The people complaining are at the bottom of the hill in an old middle-class neighborhood, Garden Road, just far enough away that they didn't get any of the development notices.   You know how tilt-up buildings go up, right?  After the walls for a side are cast, the wall segments go up quickly on purpose because they help support each other.  Those people came home one night and they have a new surprise horizon.

That property was long ago proposed as a site for an outdoor concert venue, but the developer backed out and found friendlier neighbors in Chula Vista, leaving a $1 million bond payment to the city that was partially divided up by City Councilmen giving out chunks of money to charities and local non-profits, like the Poway Youth Soccer League just about the time we got involved with it (the money eventually helped convince the City Council to put lights on the Arbolitos fields).  It was zoned Industrial Park, a zoning class enacted by Poway years ago when the South Poway Business Park was first developed.  The idea was to encourage high-employment companies to build or locate there, and it has worked out pretty well that way - almost half of the Park is occupied by the General Atomics killer-drone factory and their outlying buildings.   Warehouses don't qualify for IP zoning, so the zoning was changed to Light Industrial last November by a unanimous vote of the Poway City Council, and development plans were approved some months later.  I haven't found the agenda package yet, but I think it was sometime in April or May.  I have heard that they plan to put up some trees to "soften" the view.  I did find their advertising brochure --  http://vantagepointpoway.com/downloads/Vantage-Point-Flyer.pdf

This doesn't look like the crooked insider development issue that some have hoped would bring down Poway's fake-cowboy mayor, but he has to deal with a lot of pissed-off voters now.


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2019)

espola said:


> I drove over and looked at this a couple of weeks ago.  The people complaining are at the bottom of the hill in an old middle-class neighborhood, Garden Road, just far enough away that they didn't get any of the development notices.   You know how tilt-up buildings go up, right?  After the walls for a side are cast, the wall segments go up quickly on purpose because they help support each other.  Those people came home one night and they have a new surprise horizon.
> 
> That property was long ago proposed as a site for an outdoor concert venue, but the developer backed out and found friendlier neighbors in Chula Vista, leaving a $1 million bond payment to the city that was partially divided up by City Councilmen giving out chunks of money to charities and local non-profits, like the Poway Youth Soccer League just about the time we got involved with it (the money eventually helped convince the City Council to put lights on the Arbolitos fields).  It was zoned Industrial Park, a zoning class enacted by Poway years ago when the South Poway Business Park was first developed.  The idea was to encourage high-employment companies to build or locate there, and it has worked out pretty well that way - almost half of the Park is occupied by the General Atomics killer-drone factory and their outlying buildings.   Warehouses don't qualify for IP zoning, so the zoning was changed to Light Industrial last November by a unanimous vote of the Poway City Council, and development plans were approved some months later.  I haven't found the agenda package yet, but I think it was sometime in April or May.  I have heard that they plan to put up some trees to "soften" the view.  I did find their advertising brochure --  http://vantagepointpoway.com/downloads/Vantage-Point-Flyer.pdf
> 
> This doesn't look like the crooked insider development issue that some have hoped would bring down Poway's fake-cowboy mayor, but he has to deal with a lot of pissed-off voters now.


The upper view is from the north, the direction from which the Gaden Road residents see it.

https://app.oxblue.com/open/ryan/vantagepoint


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2019)

espola said:


> I drove over and looked at this a couple of weeks ago.  The people complaining are at the bottom of the hill in an old middle-class neighborhood, Garden Road, just far enough away that they didn't get any of the development notices.   You know how tilt-up buildings go up, right?  After the walls for a side are cast, the wall segments go up quickly on purpose because they help support each other.  Those people came home one night and they have a new surprise horizon.
> 
> That property was long ago proposed as a site for an outdoor concert venue, but the developer backed out and found friendlier neighbors in Chula Vista, leaving a $1 million bond payment to the city that was partially divided up by City Councilmen giving out chunks of money to charities and local non-profits, like the Poway Youth Soccer League just about the time we got involved with it (the money eventually helped convince the City Council to put lights on the Arbolitos fields).  It was zoned Industrial Park, a zoning class enacted by Poway years ago when the South Poway Business Park was first developed.  The idea was to encourage high-employment companies to build or locate there, and it has worked out pretty well that way - almost half of the Park is occupied by the General Atomics killer-drone factory and their outlying buildings.   Warehouses don't qualify for IP zoning, so the zoning was changed to Light Industrial last November by a unanimous vote of the Poway City Council, and development plans were approved some months later.  I haven't found the agenda package yet, but I think it was sometime in April or May.  I have heard that they plan to put up some trees to "soften" the view.  I did find their advertising brochure --  http://vantagepointpoway.com/downloads/Vantage-Point-Flyer.pdf
> 
> This doesn't look like the crooked insider development issue that some have hoped would bring down Poway's fake-cowboy mayor, but he has to deal with a lot of pissed-off voters now.


I worked more tilt ups than I can ever remember. Built em, stood em, now work in one. All up and down Carlsbad airport road, all over otay mesa, vista, Scripps Poway parkway, El Cajon, Santee, Temecula, Murrieta, etc. etc. . . 
 And they are stood, held up by braces until they are welded together by weld plates at the top and bottom of each panel, then the roof girders are installed, then the roof, after that the pour strip between the bottom of the panels and the slab (with rebar protruding at 16" oc.) is poured then the braces are taken down.


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I worked more tilt ups than I can ever remember. Built em, stood em, now work in one. All up and down Carlsbad airport road, all over otay mesa, vista, Scripps Poway parkway, El Cajon, Santee, Temecula, Murrieta, etc. etc. . .
> And they are stood, held up by braces until they are welded together by weld plates at the top and bottom of each panel, then the roof girders are installed, then the roof, after that the pour strip between the bottom of the panels and the slab (with rebar protruding at 16" oc.) is poured then the braces are taken down.


The first time I worked in one, I had a sudden realization of how they were built one day while staring off into space thinking over some computer problem and I noticed the welded joints along the ceiling.  Then I got to watch a small building's day-by-day progress when they put up a rec center complete with oversized racquetball court in the SAIC Campus Point campus.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2019)

espola said:


> The first time I worked in one, I had a sudden realization of how they were built one day while staring off into space thinking over some computer problem and I noticed the welded joints along the ceiling.  Then I got to watch a small building's day-by-day progress when they put up a rec center complete with oversized racquetball court in the SAIC Campus Point campus.


First one I worked on was Otay Mesa, 1981 or '82.


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> First one I worked on was Otay Mesa, 1981 or '82.


The building in the background, 8835 Balboa, starting in 1978.  The older building in front is cinder-block construction.


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2019)

espola said:


> The upper view is from the north, the direction from which the Gaden Road residents see it.
> 
> https://app.oxblue.com/open/ryan/vantagepoint


After the attempt to put in a concert venue failed, the property has sat vacant, even as the rest of the industrial park was built out.  If a Poway resident were inclined to root out the reasons for the zoning change, he could look into County records to see who sold the land to Ryan Companies in January, and whether or not that owner has been active in support of Poway politicians.


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2019)

The owners of the late lamented Stoneridge CC have released a development plan that includes much housing, community gardens, a swim and tennis club (looks like the old Stoneridge clubhouse), etc.

https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/pomerado-news/news/local-news/poway/sd-cm-pow-news-farms-stoneridge-0823-htmlstory.html


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2019)

Today I found out about Oceanside Trenchcoat Guy.  I saw him sitting under the pier (in his trenchcoat!), back to one of the pilings, watching the waves break over him.  I informed a lifeguard who said "That's Bruce.  He has a youtube channel."


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2019)

Today I found out about Oceanside Trenchcoat Guy.  I saw him sitting under the pier (in his trenchcoat!), back to one of the pilings, watching the waves break over him.  I informed a lifeguard who said "That's Bruce.  He has a youtube channel."

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvsrEYN1suJUbgiFnsH4vPA


----------



## espola (Oct 28, 2019)

I guess I was only half-watching when this occurred.  Missed it --


----------



## espola (Nov 10, 2019)

Brown is back...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193371530807300096


----------



## espola (Nov 14, 2019)

I got 3/4 of the way through this before I realized he was cutting a left-hand thread.


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Today I found out about Oceanside Trenchcoat Guy.  I saw him sitting under the pier (in his trenchcoat!), back to one of the pilings, watching the waves break over him.  I informed a lifeguard who said "That's Bruce.  He has a youtube channel."


*Man are you one straaaaange human...why did you post that.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Brown is back...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193371530807300096


What the team needs is new ownership. SD has been plagued with bad owners in all pro sports.


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What the team needs is new ownership. SD has been plagued with bad owners in all pro sports.


Joan Kroc did well, except for the Ozzie Smith thing.


----------



## espola (Nov 17, 2019)

From a North Carolina friend's FB page --  cold enough there that even the referee is wearing unmatched thermals --


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2019)

I found out just before I left my son's place in Sacramento last night that Poway has a water problem.  Some residents complained about discolored water and after investigating the City put out a "boil water" alert and started giving away free bottled water to all Poway residents at 2 locations - City Hall and Lake Poway.  After that, the SD County health board shut down all restaurants in Poway until the problem is resolved.

Back in the 50's, residents and landowners of what is now Poway formed a Poway Water District in order to qualify for receiving water from the county and state water supplies.  Before that, all water consumed in the city came from small private reservoirs and wells.  When the city was incorporated in 1980, the boundaries were those of the old Water District.  The city water treatment plant stores water delivered by aqueduct pipes in Lake Poway, treats it in a modern facility, and stores the treated water in a large covered reservoir known as a "clear well".  Apparently, during the recent rainstorm, some rainwater that had accumulated on the cover leaked through and mixed with the treated water.  

The treated water reservoir is the large grey rectangle in the google maps picture below --








						Poway · California
					

California




					www.google.com


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2019)

The State inspectors say that the Poway reservoir is out of compliance because of the proximity of a storm drain..  The likely culprit is the grating in the street pictured below, which the city says overflowed in the recent storms and caused untreated water to flow into the clear-well reservoir behind it.  The City says that they are "shocked" since that same structure has been there since the treatment plant was upgraded over 50 years ago, and passed State inspection as recently as September.









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS......THE HAMMER IS FALLING...!*


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2019)

This is a test.


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2019)

Test complete.


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2019)

*Yeah......you are quite a testament to Liberal Thinking.*


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2019)

The things you don't know if you don't read the local news every day.  









						Mayor: Water Crisis critics are politically motivated
					

Poway Mayor says critics support his opponent in county supervisor's race




					www.10news.com


----------



## espola (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2019)

espola said:


> The things you don't know if you don't read the local news every day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More - a letter to the local paper (sorta - it has been absorbed into the U-T structure - we get a free copy in the carport every Thursday but have restricted access to the U-T webpages)









						Our readers write: Issue of Dec. 19, 2019
					

A fond goodbye to a columnist




					www.sandiegouniontribune.com
				




_Mayor sets poor example
While considerable applause should be offered to the City of Poway workers who quickly took action to identify and resolve the problem that prompted the recent boil-water incident, as well as to the many volunteers who worked the bottled water pick-up stations for residents all week, those same kudos cannot be offered for the behavior displayed by Poway Mayor Steve Vaus.
In numerous media appearances and print interviews throughout the week, Vaus openly contradicted county and state water officials, suggesting the problem was overstated, it was fixed and that the water was actually safe — adding that he was still drinking the tap water during the boil-water order.
That sort of cavalier cowboy attitude certainly did not reflect the “abundance of caution” county and state officials were advising. Nor did it make much sense to Poway residents and the many restaurant owners, employees and other workers who dutifully sat at home boiling their tap water while losing money every single day. What kind of a foolish, mixed message is that for the city’s mayor to send to residents and all those workers severely impacted by the week-long boil water order? Is this the sort of “leadership” we can expect from Vaus during a future crisis if elected to the county Board of Supervisors next year — a post for which he is running?
Al Peterson
Lakeside_


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2020)

Does anyone remember that I hate tumbleweeds?









						Wind-driven tumbleweeds piled on Richland highway trap 5 cars, truck
					

30-50 mph winds Tuesday night blew a small mountain of tumbleweeds onto state Route 240, closing the road for 10 hours and trapping five cars and one semi under a pile of prickly bushes reaching as high as 30 feet.




					www.seattletimes.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

espola said:


> Does anyone remember that I hate tumbleweeds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 hours? That's a lot of "Russian thistle".


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 10 hours? That's a lot of "Russian thistle".


I had to dodge a big one on I-5 on our trip north before Christmas.  My usual behavior is to hit them head on and watch the explosion, but that one was bigger than the car and it was my wife's car.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 8, 2020)

Duncan Hunter submits resignation letter to Pelosi, Newsom
					

Rep. Duncan Hunter, R-Calif., sent a letter of resignation to House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, D-Calif., and California Gov. Gavin Newsom on Tuesday, and plans to officially leave his post on Jan. 13.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Duncan Hunter submits resignation letter to Pelosi, Newsom
> 
> 
> Rep. Duncan Hunter, R-Calif., sent a letter of resignation to House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, D-Calif., and California Gov. Gavin Newsom on Tuesday, and plans to officially leave his post on Jan. 13.
> ...


He hung around long enough to pick up a couple more paychecks and add a year to his pension calculations.


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2020)

Me and baseball sign stealing --

Our local Pony League (players aged a year or two out of Little League, or as we called because we were unaffiliated with the national LL organization, Peanut League) figured out the signs being given by an opposing coach,  He wasn't very good at it - for a steal sign, he just made a big "S" motion across his chest with one hand.

Our high school team noticed that an opposing catcher was giving signs to his pitcher with his hand held low enough that we could see them from our bench.  We started cheering for our batters with first name for fastball and last name for curve.  Our big Babe Ruth lookalike slugger said he didn't want to know because he couldn't hit a curve anyway (that's the point, dummy).

Sorta related to that - the high school yearbook baseball team picture had to be retaken because a couple of the Seniors were displaying the Hawaiian Good Luck Sign.

When I first heard about the Astros banging a trash can as a signal for an off-speed pitch, my first thought was that they should be able to afford something more subtle.  The news this week showed that they were - a wireless buzzer worn under the jersey.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2020)

I remember when we worried about bandwidth and storage space.  Now Amazon includes a picture of your package by the front door in its tracking tool.


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2020)

Does anyone else confuse Conway Twitty with Elvis when you hear him on the Oldies channel?


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2020)

When the latest "upgrade" to this website occurred some time ago, I complained about some information paths going dark.  By accident I found a way around this - click Members, then your name, then your name in the little box, and then a page shows up with Latest Activity and Postings tabs.


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## espola (Apr 29, 2020)

In the "I grew up in Vermont" Facebook page someone posted a picture of the remnants of the East Haven cold-war-era radar towers, up near the 
Canadian Border.




That inspired me to write a little verse based on Arlo' Guthrie's "Coming into Los Angeles"

Watching out for Russians coming over the pole
Flying in their big jet bombers
Radar hopes to pick them up as they come down
Trying  to ruin everyone's summers

Heading down to Los Angeles
Hauling something worse than disease
Don't let them pass if you please
Mister Air Force man

I tried to find a good karaoke version of Arlo's song, but the ones I found online suppress the melody along with the voice, leaving only the rhythm and percussion, so here is Arlo's original - you can sing along with the new words to the first verse.


----------



## espola (May 20, 2020)

Found a portrait looking for a place to be unveiled --


----------



## espola (May 21, 2020)

Looking our back door this week --


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2020)

espola said:


> In the "I grew up in Vermont" Facebook page someone posted a picture of the remnants of the East Haven cold-war-era radar towers, up near the
> Canadian Border.
> 
> 
> ...



*A.  You suck at lyrics..*
*B.  You are on the edge of copyright infringement. ( Theft )
C.  Your " Hero " had a Communist dad....

Somethings don't change......
*
*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

I'm drinking Mexican beer and eating sushi purchased at a German grocery chain watching an American space launch by a company founded by a South African.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm drinking Mexican beer and eating sushi purchased at a German grocery chain watching an American space launch by a company founded by a South African.


You were . . .


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You were . . .


Try again Saturday.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2020)

My summer superpower has returned - I am able to improve the flavor of meats and some vegetables using nothing other than the materials found on my patio.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2020)

While most of the people with whom I communicate on this forum could be comfortably seated in my living room without bringing in the patio chairs, my recent Memorial Day postings on Facebook identical to the ones I posted here have brought contact with hundreds in reactions, comments, and shares.  I also got a friend request from a family member of another of the sailors lost with my cousin on the USS Grayback.  She seems to be an unofficial historian of the sub.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2020)

espola said:


> While most of the people with whom I communicate on this forum could be comfortably seated in my living room without bringing in the patio chairs, my recent Memorial Day postings on Facebook identical to the ones I posted here have brought contact with hundreds in reactions, comments, and shares.  I also got a friend request from a family member of another of the sailors lost with my cousin on the USS Grayback.  She seems to be an unofficial historian of the sub.


Side-scan sonar image of the discovery of the sub on the bottom --



			https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/102624620_10157223112658314_7112632017721221740_o.jpg?_nc_cat=108&_nc_sid=1480c5&_nc_oc=AQkHAu3xghQqcbWsGI8wNLVRUTZXWwbQfgKVELlgyE6HB06_ZYnmjQC1hZbjyAIXKUk0ovsj-ylNsZbFtRiI_v_5&_nc_ht=scontent-lax3-1.xx&oh=e81182f745d8c0897099520e2b1a4713&oe=5F01652D


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Side-scan sonar image of the discovery of the sub on the bottom --
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/102624620_10157223112658314_7112632017721221740_o.jpg?_nc_cat=108&_nc_sid=1480c5&_nc_oc=AQkHAu3xghQqcbWsGI8wNLVRUTZXWwbQfgKVELlgyE6HB06_ZYnmjQC1hZbjyAIXKUk0ovsj-ylNsZbFtRiI_v_5&_nc_ht=scontent-lax3-1.xx&oh=e81182f745d8c0897099520e2b1a4713&oe=5F01652D


The group put up a memorial video after the discovery of the hulk --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2020)

espola said:


> The group put up a memorial video after the discovery of the hulk --


Wow lost in '44 discovered in 2019! RIP


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Found a portrait looking for a place to be unveiled --
> 
> View attachment 7270


The dumpster is a good start.


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wow lost in '44 discovered in 2019! RIP


The sinking was reported by the Japanese pilot who bombed the sub, but his report was mistranslated after the war.  A review of the original documents by a group dedicated to finding missing USN ships discovered that, and the sub was found soon after.


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2020)

Now that the SD Public Library is accepting requests for books delivered by curb service, I have placed a hold on John Bolton's new book.  I'm #41 in line.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

espola said:


> Now that the SD Public Library is accepting requests for books delivered by curb service, I have placed a hold on John Bolton's new book.  I'm #41 in line.


*There's nothing in the book that the White House didn't already vet....numskull.*

*How about spend your OWN money and buy it.....ya Mooch.*


----------



## espola (Jun 19, 2020)

My brother-in-law is in this --


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2020)

July 3rd, 1863 was the final day of the Battle of Gettysburg.  In the tactical movement that became known as Pickett's Charge, most of the Confederate infantry converged on a small group of trees in the center of the Union position, about 2 miles across open fields.  Units of the 2nd Vemont Brigade found themselves going to be out of the action since the charge was headed to a point down the line to the right from their position.   Acting on inspired initiative, several regiments wheeled forward to the right, flanking the head of Pickett's Charge.  They cut those Rebs to ribbons.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2020)

espola said:


> July 3rd, 1863 was the final day of the Battle of Gettysburg.  In the tactical movement that became known as Pickett's Charge, most of the Confederate infantry converged on a small group of trees in the center of the Union position, about 2 miles across open fields.  Units of the 2nd Vemont Brigade found themselves going to be out of the action since the charge was headed to a point down the line to the right from their position.   Acting on inspired initiative, several regiments wheeled forward to the right, flanking the head of Pickett's Charge.  They cut those Rebs to ribbons.


Excellent! Rebel scum must die!


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Excellent! Rebel scum must die!


*reb·el*

noun: *rebel*; plural noun: *rebels*
/ˈrebəl/

a person who rises in opposition or armed resistance against an established government or ruler.
"Tory rebels"
a Confederate Soldier during the Civil War.



*DEMOCRATS = CONFEDERATE = REBEL = CRIMINALS*


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2020)

Something I heard from Milton Berle, recorded year ago --
"I'm 83 years old. Sometimes I feel like a twenty-year-old"

--pause for timing--

"Unfortunately, there's never one around"


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2020)

Our Yosemite trip for 2020 is canceled due to covid transportation restrictions.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 24, 2020)

espola said:


> Now that the SD Public Library is accepting requests for books delivered by curb service, I have placed a hold on John Bolton's new book.  I'm #41 in line.


The same John Bolten that the left was against, but now embraced ?
Enjoy your read Magoo...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

espola said:


> Our Yosemite trip for 2020 is canceled due to covid transportation restrictions.


Any chance you can find a different ledge to throw yourself from?


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The same John Bolten that the left was against, but now embraced ?
> Enjoy your read Magoo...


My SDPL account page says that my copy is in transit to my local branch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Any chance you can find a different ledge to throw yourself from?


It's nice that with almost every post you make sure to leave no doubt that you are scum.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's nice that with almost every post you make sure to leave no doubt that you are scum.


If the idiot puts it on a tee like that, am I not supposed to hit it?


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2020)

Riddle - who was this famous person?

He wasn’t white. 
He wasn’t American. 
He didn’t speak English. 
He wasn’t rich 
He relied on the kindness of strangers to feed him and his followers. 
He lived in Africa as a kid.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 28, 2020)

espola said:


> He wasn’t white.
> He wasn’t American.
> He didn’t speak English.
> He wasn’t rich
> ...


And the answer is?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> And the answer is?


Do you know how riddles work? He posted the riddle he already knows the answer, do you?


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2020)

espola said:


> Riddle - who was this famous person?
> 
> He wasn’t white.
> He wasn’t American.
> ...





Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you know how riddles work? He posted the riddle he already knows the answer, do you?


*You don't either....another display of your ignorance....*
*You should just stop before you fully bathe yourself in feces.....*


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you know how riddles work? He posted the riddle he already knows the answer, do you?


I do. I don't know the answer. He posted the riddle yesterday. Nobody has answered. So it appears nobody knows. 

That is why I asked.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2020)

*The LIAR/THIEF " Espola " has a LOOOONG history on this Forum and *
*three other since deleted forums of Lying/Misrepresentation/Bragging about 
stealing/and " Other " actions that many old members found VERY repulsive.....

His whole modus operandi is to present a " Riddle " and then twist the answer
to his liking......a well established pattern that can only be called one thing....
LYING...! 

When you pick up even one item that is clearly not yours and " acquire " it...
That is STEALING....
When you pick up dozens upon dozens of the same style of items ( Golf balls ) 
and display them on a public Forum and offer them up for a " Bargaining " transaction ....*
*That's a THIEF fencing his stolen goods from a Public Golf course....

Espola the LYING THIEF......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I do. I don't know the answer. He posted the riddle yesterday. Nobody has answered. So it appears nobody knows.
> 
> That is why I asked.


It's for you people from the cult of no context, no history and no religion.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's for you people from the cult of no context, no history and no religion.


I am fairly certain my knowledge of history and religion is superior to yours amigo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I am fairly certain my knowledge of history and religion is superior to yours amigo.


What would lead you to such a presumption?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What would lead you to such a presumption?


Your stupidity?


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's for you people from the cult of no context, no history and no religion.


*How long do you want to play this game of displaying your idiocy....*

*At least " Try " to study before commenting..............*


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What would lead you to such a presumption?










*Seriously............*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Your stupidity?


There is that, although I am smarter than you, which ain't saying much.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is that, although I am smarter than you, which ain't saying much.


Smarter than me based on what... the fact that you're still getting attention from me despite making you look idiotic on every post?  I guess that would be a win for you.  Just like the attention starved brat everyone wishes they could ignore.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Smarter than me based on what... the fact that you're still getting attention from me despite making you look idiotic on every post?  I guess that would be a win for you.  Just like the attention starved brat everyone wishes they could ignore.


Like LE you make grand claims you can't back. Grow up little boy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like LE you make grand claims you can't back. Grow up little boy.


Like methy and Ebola, you're...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Like methy and Ebola, you're...
> 
> View attachment 8389


Yes, yes I am. I am coocoo to think you would ever be able to back your inane accusations or that you could even try. Because you know you cone up empty once again. You people are just aggrieved dumbasses just like t-rump.


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes I am. I am coocoo to think you would ever be able to back your inane accusations or that you could even try. Because you know you cone up empty once again. You people are just aggrieved dumbasses just like t-rump.


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*

*Say what you want, but you'll be singing 
a different tune when the Scum is arrested.*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes I am. I am coocoo to think you would ever be able to back your inane accusations or that you could even try. Because you know you cone up empty once again. You people are just aggrieved dumbasses just like t-rump.


Which accusation, 'tard?  Pick one.


----------



## BananaKick (Jul 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You don't either....another display of your ignorance....*
> *You should just stop before you fully bathe yourself in feces.....*


Mandela  or  Gandhi


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2020)

BananaKick said:


> Mandela  or  Gandhi


*The LIAR Spola's Riddle....*

" Riddle - who was this famous person?

He wasn’t white.
He wasn’t American.
He didn’t speak English.
He wasn’t rich
He relied on the kindness of strangers to feed him and his followers.
He lived in Africa as a kid. "


*Hey Bananastick......

Nelson Mandela spoke three languages...Xhosa, English and Afrikaans.
Mahatma Ghandi spoke three languages....Hindi, English and Gujarati


YOU LOSE....Try again...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*
> 
> *Say what you want, but you'll be singing
> a different tune when the Scum is arrested.*


Which one there are so many in the current admin.


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Which one there are so many in the current admin.


*Winners in the Current.
Scum in the previous.*


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2020)

"Man, that's a lot of crap!" is one of those rate phrases that gets more pleasant as you get older.

And if you didn't know why, just get older.


----------



## azsnowrider (Aug 6, 2020)

" Riddle - who was this famous person?

He wasn’t white.
He wasn’t American.
He didn’t speak English.
He wasn’t rich
He relied on the kindness of strangers to feed him and his followers.
He lived in Africa as a kid. "


The answer is --- JESUS


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Which one there are so many in the current admin.


A lot of them have already been arrested. So nono has a point.
Maybe he can compare Trump appointees arrested during the first term to Obama appointees arrested during his first term.


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2020)

azsnowrider said:


> " Riddle - who was this famous person?
> 
> He wasn’t white.
> He wasn’t American.
> ...


Jesus lived in Africa?


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Jesus lived in Africa?


 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flight_into_Egypt#:~:text=The flight into Egypt is,the child to kill him.


----------



## azsnowrider (Aug 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Jesus lived in Africa?



Book Of Mathew chapter 2..... The fled to Egypt for a short time to escape Herod


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2020)

All of us came out of Africa way back when...


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> All of us came out of Africa way back when...


Do you have a Bible verse reference for that?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you have a Bible verse reference for that?


Science Magoo, science.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2020)

The banks' coin retrieval efforts seem to be working. In my wife's change today I found a 1951 wheat penny and a 1941 nickel (the last year US nickels actually had nickel in them).

If you are good at reading between the lines, you may have judged that those two coins are no longer in circulation. The rest are in the Coinstar jar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> All of us came out of Africa way back when...


I believe in the past the plumber has argued against that idea.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I believe in the past the plumber has argued against that idea.


You believe a lot of stupid shit.


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Now that the SD Public Library is accepting requests for books delivered by curb service, I have placed a hold on John Bolton's new book.  I'm #41 in line.


Two chapters in and Bolton is just taking over as National Security Advisor.  If you already know Bolton's political stance (sort of like loser joe but with a college education), it's boring so far, except for his surprise that Jarrod is actively conducting foreign policy by direct calls with foreign leaders.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2020)

espola said:


> , it's boring so far


Perfect for this thread.


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I am fairly certain my knowledge of history and religion is superior to yours amigo.


How did I miss reading this?  That's pretty funny there.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I believe in the past the plumber has argued against that idea.



*Because he is correct...!

VERY VERY WRONG " HYPOTHESIS ".........!*

*VERY !*


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2020)

I got back on the Trolley again today for the first time in months.  I was headed from El Cajon to Fenton Parkway on the Green Line since I  have changed my favored library from RB to Mission Valley after we moved to the mountains (well, it's a canyon actually, among the mountains).  There was almost no one on the train, so it was easy to keep socially distanced.  And I got to see some of the demolition work up close at the Stadium (the trolley still stops there, but I can't figure out why).  They are digging up the pavement on the west side of the parking lot and grinding it up for construction material.  The main body of the structure appears to be untouched so far.  The rugby fields down by the river are being used as employee parking,  it appears - I hadn't thought about that loss of playing fields.


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2020)

*FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## Dominic (Oct 28, 2020)

Was down in Solana beach the other day. Took the backroad through rancho bernardo.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 28, 2020)

espola what do you think about having a Off Topic section where politics are not allowed?

Toyota Quality
Hiking
Seahawks
Dodgers
Canon 60D 
granite or Quartz
Cars
That weird bridge over the 15
CPU/RAM
Aerosmith
Wang Chung
Best Thai in SD
Lakers
Tile or carpet
Samsung or Apple
Bitcoin
JL audio
E85
Cancun or Hawaii 
evict tenants 
Marines are under the dept of the Navy
F-18 or F-15
hotel coronado
Silverado or 4runner
are electric cars becoming the norm
Adidas Boost
Housing market will...

Just a few things that come to mind. Are you familiar with any of them?


----------



## espola (Oct 28, 2020)

Dominic said:


> espola what do you think about having a Off Topic section where politics are not allowed?
> 
> Toyota Quality
> Hiking
> ...


Some of those I could write about.  I don't know how you would keep politics out of "evict tenants" or "housing market will..."


----------



## Dominic (Oct 28, 2020)

Those are just topics I had on the top of my head, I would probably only post a few. Just giving you an idea of a possible new  Off Topic.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 28, 2020)

Metric or inches!


----------



## notintheface (Oct 28, 2020)

Dominic said:


> espola what do you think about having a Off Topic section where politics are not allowed?
> 
> Toyota Quality
> Hiking
> ...


Please god yes. Please. Anything.


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2020)

*-> having a Off Topic section where politics are not allowed ? <-*



*Why would you force a CHOICE ....*
*Why would you not ask others that QUESTION....*
*Why would you stifle OUR FREEDOM OF SPEECH .....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Please god yes. Please. Anything.



*So you DO NOT like FREEDOM OF SPEECH.....!*


----------



## Dominic (Oct 29, 2020)

2 off topic areas.


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2020)

Dominic said:


> 2 off topic areas.


*One for Politics*
*One for Non Politics.....

That's fair....
*
*Choices...!!





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 29, 2020)

nononono said:


> *One for Politics*
> *One for Non Politics.....
> 
> That's fair....*
> ...


Funny how everything needs to be explained to you word for word. You are as sharp as a butter knife.


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how everything needs to be explained to you word for word. You are as sharp as a butter knife.



*You are a spineless pussy commenting after the fact......*
*
I inquired about what appeared to be a move to stifle FREE SPEECH......

It wasn't clear in his initial posts and he clarified it with post # 1713.....

Grow up Dog Dung........*


----------



## espola (Nov 1, 2020)

Ha anyone else noticed the lack of redwood lumber in local home hardware stores?


----------



## espola (Nov 4, 2020)

Where did we go there?  What happened?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how everything needs to be explained to you word for word. You are as sharp as a butter knife.


you tell’um buttercup


----------



## espola (Dec 1, 2020)

The news says that the Navy will scrap the Bon Homme Richard amphibious carrier because it will cost too much to repair the damage from the 4-day fire last summer.  The first story was that a lot of flammable junk had been stored in an area intended to carry amphibious vehicles in normal operations caught fire when no one was working in the area, and that the shipboard fire-fighting systems had been disconnected while they were being upgraded as part of the shipyard work.

Also in the news are hints that the NCIS is investigating a sailor for arson.   NCIS always looks so good on their TV show but not so good in real life.  When I was in the Navy, we had a few NIS (as they were called at that time) snoops running around the base.  The feeling I heard expressed at that time was that an NIS agent couldn't find his own ass with both hands in his back pockets, a feeling that was borne out in their attempt to blame the USS Iowa explosion on some sailors who had been killed.  I guess they felt that no one would find out about the unauthorized gunnery experiments and the use of defective ammunition.


----------



## N00B (Dec 1, 2020)

espola said:


> The news says that the Navy will scrap the Bon Homme Richard amphibious carrier because it will cost too much to repair the damage from the 4-day fire last summer.  The first story was that a lot of flammable junk had been stored in an area intended to carry amphibious vehicles in normal operations caught fire when no one was working in the area, and that the shipboard fire-fighting systems had been disconnected while they were being upgraded as part of the shipyard work.
> 
> Also in the news are hints that the NCIS is investigating a sailor for arson.   NCIS always looks so good on their TV show but not so good in real life.  When I was in the Navy, we had a few NIS (as they were called at that time) snoops running around the base.  The feeling I heard expressed at that time was that an NIS agent couldn't find his own ass with both hands in his back pockets, a feeling that was borne out in their attempt to blame the USS Iowa explosion on some sailors who had been killed.  I guess they felt that no one would find out about the unauthorized gunnery experiments and the use of defective ammunition.


Not just NCIS, the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives was also involved in questioning a sailor as reported by AP months ago.

Not sure if it means anything, but multi-agency collaboration does imply some unreported details.


----------



## espola (Dec 1, 2020)

N00B said:


> Not just NCIS, the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives was also involved in questioning a sailor as reported by AP months ago.
> 
> Not sure if it means anything, but multi-agency collaboration does imply some unreported details.


I'm dying to hear the details.  The Navy tried everything they could to cover up what happened on the Iowa, right down to washing down the turret before they returned to port thus destroying any hope of a thorough forensic exam.  Then they brought in Navy chemists who found "incriminating evidence" that turned out to actually be Brasso residue.


----------



## N00B (Jan 18, 2021)

espola said:


> I'm dying to hear the details.  The Navy tried everything they could to cover up what happened on the Iowa, right down to washing down the turret before they returned to port thus destroying any hope of a thorough forensic exam.  Then they brought in Navy chemists who found "incriminating evidence" that turned out to actually be Brasso residue.


No new news reports on the fire/investigation.  Inquiring minds want to know more.


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2021)

My niece, who manages a custom textile factory in France --



			https://scontent.fsan1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/p843x403/142492585_4916507638419945_8716464532763280511_o.jpg?_nc_cat=110&ccb=2&_nc_sid=a26aad&_nc_ohc=qsustaDA5rQAX99cNDr&_nc_ht=scontent.fsan1-1.fna&tp=6&oh=03ad528947643395fe3a3878c316e921&oe=603593CC


----------



## espola (Mar 9, 2021)

Good analysis of Kobe Bryant crash.  Declared a minor emergency requiring IFR, but then apparently ignored his instruments.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2021)

Remember when families could gather?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2021)

espola said:


> Remember when families could gather?


I read about a similar test with $10 wine, $20 and $200. Most people picked the $25 as the best.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I read about a similar test with $10 wine, $20 and $200. Most people picked the $25 as the best.


My daughter sent me this as a birthday gift.  One of her buddies from college recorded and edited it (and was the secret pourer).

As I said in the video, I couldn't taste enough difference between them to justify the prices.  

I used to participate in a monthly or so wine tasting where everyone would bring a bottle of whatever the theme was that month and we would all get to compare them.  Some of those were really bad (at least to my taste), none were the magic elixir I had been hoping for.


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2021)

My brother is a retired civil engineer and has a PE license, so he volunteers as staff engineer at Arctic Valley ski area in Alaska.  One of the benefits of such a position is days like this --




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10221952428112396


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2021)

Izzy is in his way out --









						Texas A&M-Corpus Christi mascot to be replaced after being deemed racist and offensive
					

A report by the Office of Hawaiian Offers details how Texas A&M Corpus Cristi mascot is offensive to Pacific Islanders. The administration has begun looking for a new mascot but has not conveyed it to the community.




					www.10news.com


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2021)

Dr. Quack?









						‘Jeopardy!’ contestants argue to cancel Dr. Oz as guest host over medical malpractice
					

An open letter signed by more than 500 contestants called it a “slap in the face to all involved.”




					thehill.com


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 10653


----------



## espola (May 1, 2021)

Loosening of restrictions --Reservations are no longer required to enter Yosemite NP from now until May 20.


----------



## espola (May 17, 2021)

This could get interesting.  I can imagine some FREEDUMB! advocates refusing to get on the scale ==









						U.S. Airlines May Start Weighing Passengers At The Gate - View from the Wing
					

U.S. airlines may need to start weighing passengers in order to comply with FAA rules. For safety reasons, carriers need to calculate an aircraft's weight and balance, and it has to be within allowable limits for the plane. However the assumptions they've been using for passengers are outdated...




					viewfromthewing.com
				




Because of my contesting health challenges, my weight varies over about a 40-pound range.  If they ask me my weight at the gate I could honestly tell them that I really don't know.


----------



## espola (May 20, 2021)

Being still of sound mind and acceptable vision, I signed up as a volunteer transcriber of old letters.  My first effort was to identify the catalog # of the Cuban postage stamps on an envelope sent from Martha Gellhorn Hemingway to Hemingway's mother (#170 1940 Centenario del Premier Sello Postal).  Then I reviewed a transcription of a Civil War letter home and researched General Prim of Spain, who had visited Union troop positions near Washington, and who was mentioned in the letter.

Those are both in the Middlebury College collection.


----------



## espola (May 20, 2021)

Safety suggestions for using Roundup in your yard to kill off a persistent weed, shrub, or tree,  

1.  Hire someone else to do it.  This avoids any direct exposure to the stuff or its fumes, not even during a trip to the store to buy it.

2.  After the target organism has been removed, sell the house.

3.  Move to another town.


----------



## espola (May 20, 2021)

I overworked my back today AND the painkiller is working really well.


----------



## N00B (May 21, 2021)

espola said:


> I overworked my back today


I’m not sure if it’s the same for you, but every time I’ve overworked my back it was something that I could do without issue just a few years ago.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2021)

N00B said:


> I’m not sure if it’s the same for you, but every time I’ve overworked my back it was something that I could do without issue just a few years ago.


It was a 20-lb sack of potting soil.  I used to carry 80-lb kids upstairs (but they were co-operating).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2021)

espola said:


> It was a 20-lb sack of potting soil.  I used to carry 80-lb kids upstairs (but they were co-operating).


My back is the worst when I don’t do anything. After 40 years of rebar my back needs daily maintenance.


----------



## espola (May 31, 2021)

My great-uncle, Private Ralph Henry, killed by German artillery fire, near Chateau-Thierry, France, July 22, 1918.


----------



## espola (May 31, 2021)

PFC Yvon E. Girouard, USMC, killed by explosive device, Quang Tri Province, Vietnam, May 23, 1969.  He was captain of my high school bowling team.


----------



## espola (May 31, 2021)

My father's mother's sister's son --  https://www.oneternalpatrol.com/phillips-m-c.htm





			On Eternal Patrol - Melvin Clyde Phillips


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2021)

Wind power!









						Scientist Risks His Life to Settle a Bizarre Physics Debate
					

If physics questions are up to your alley, you'll definitely love this one where Veritasium hops on a vehicle to risk his life and settle a physics debate.




					interestingengineering.com


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 10885


That opening may discourage some.


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That opening may discourage some.


I got an A in thermodynamics, but that was years ago when it was much simpler.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2021)

Tons of Delicious Fruit in Los Angeles Is Going Uneaten
					

A story of immigrant populations, gentrification, and the free loquat bonanza.




					www.atlasobscura.com


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2021)

View from our seats at the Padres game last night.


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2021)

We were 3 suites over from the owner's box, the broadcast booths, and the open press box.


----------



## crush (Jun 8, 2021)

espola said:


> We were 3 suites over from the owner's box, the broadcast booths, and the open press box.
> 
> View attachment 10947


Is that you Espola?  I actually see you just like that dude.  I hope the Padres lose, sorry.  I like Dodgers in the NL


----------



## N00B (Jun 8, 2021)

crush said:


> Is that you Espola?  I actually see you just like that dude.  I hope the Padres lose, sorry.  I like Dodgers in the NL


Yes, I believe that is.  Great seats and I hope he was with one or more of his kids at the time. Those are some of my most cherished memories, but as a child at ‘The Murph’ and as a parent at Petco Park.


----------



## crush (Jun 9, 2021)

N00B said:


> Yes, I believe that is.  Great seats and I hope he was with one or more of his kids at the time. Those are some of *my most cherished memories*, but as a child at ‘The Murph’ and as a parent at Petco Park.


*Nice*.  My dad took me to the "Big A" when we had Mickey Rivers and I can still remember like it was last night   Horrible Angels teams in early 70s so I soon became a Garvey, Lopes, Russell, Cey, Baker, Monday, Smith, Yeager and Sutton fan.  I love winners   I took my son to one baseball game and he hated it.  He thinks it's boring, so it's not a cherished memory for me and my son, just me and my old man because I loved baseball.  I was really really good in little league and wanted to be a pro baseball player.  I got an early varsity baseball call up and I saw clearly that If I didn;t master hitting the curve and off speed stuff, then I was not going to go pro.  I worked super hard but fell short.  Believe it or not, my best chance of being a pro in sports was basketball.  My college coach said if I worked on my game, he could hook me with someone he knew in Kavockastan.


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2021)

HBO put up a Stanley Kubrick movie that I hadn't seen before -- Eyes Wide Shut.  It's not what I expected.  For example, I didn't know it was a Christmas movie.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2021)

espola said:


> HBO put up a Stanley Kubrick movie that I hadn't seen before -- Eyes Wide Shut.  It's not what I expected.  For example, I didn't know it was a Christmas movie.


Yeah, real heart warmer eh?


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, real heart warmer eh?


I can imagine a Hallmark Channel version -- Dr. Bill and his wife Alice go to a friend's holiday party, where they make new friends and find some old ones  Later, at home, Bill is called out on a medical emergency after which he gives a cab driver a nice cash gift. After a few [edited] conversations ("Nice tree", etc}, Bill follows the suggestion of a costume store owner's daughter and rents a Santa Claus costume to present his daughter with the puppy she has been asking for.  At the finale, after the couple profess undying love for each other, Alice asks Bill for a nice hug.


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2021)

Just recently a long-time acquaintance (our kids were in HS sports together) started a private Facebook group so he could show a picture of himself burning a pride flag in his backyard firepit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2021)

espola said:


> Just recently a long-time acquaintance (our kids were in HS sports together) started a private Facebook group so he could show a picture of himself burning a pride flag in his backyard firepit.


He bought it.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He bought it.


I agree with the principle that it is his property to preserve or destroy any way he wishes,  He included a long paragraph that he was doing it to demonstrate his opposition to the idea of "Pride Month".  That was followed by a message that said, more or less, that t was right about everything.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2021)

In a meeting once a couple of decades ago with a supplier from Finalnd, they were mystified when I used the term "pound sign".  By the next day I had prepared as an icebreaker a one-page document on all the words used for this symbol.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 10985
> 
> In a meeting once a couple of decades ago with a supplier from Finalnd, they were mystified when I used the term "pound sign".  By the next day I had prepared as an icebreaker a one-page document on all the words used for this symbol.


I thought it was a tic-tax-toe game.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2021)

Linda Ronstadt's high notes --


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2021)

My first neighborhood, Veteran's trailers at UVM, late '40s --


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2021)

I learned a new word today -- aibophobia -- fear of palindromes


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2021)

I have decided that, in order to refine the content of what I post, that I will no longer look for opportunities to post "That's what she said".  

Fans of The Office know what I mean.


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2021)

I have been trying out my new Goodwill hickory cane for a few days now.  After fastening a new rubber to the tip, I find that I usually get a good grip on the handle and it is stiff enough to serve my purpose (as opposed to the rattling insecurity of the extendable metal one I had been using recently).  I just wish it were about an inch longer.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2021)

Amazon customer service number is 888-280-4331, which my phone thinks is in Washington (not sure which one) but by the accents of the operators could be anywhere in the world (my wife says PI). My problem will supposedly be resolved by Friday - final report then. I put the phone number here because it took me a long time to find it.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2021)

New laptop.  Some things are different


----------



## whatithink (Jun 25, 2021)

espola said:


> After fastening a new rubber to the tip, I find that I usually get a good grip on the handle and it is stiff enough to serve my purpose.  I just wish it were about an inch longer.


Fixed that for you ... and most men also wish it were about an inch longer ... or so I hear ...


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2021)

whatithink said:


> Fixed that for you ... and most men also wish it were about an inch longer ... or so I hear ...


You were supposed to respond "That's what she said".


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2021)

City of Surfside FL released many public documents relating to the collapsed condo tower.






						Public Records Search - Town of Surfside
					

All public records requests should be made through the Town of Surfside Clerk.




					townofsurfsidefl.gov


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2021)

Paraphrasing --  “You go to Hell with the sins you have, not the sins you might want or wish to have at a later time.”


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2021)

Bill Cosby's conviction was overturned because he had admitted to the crimes in an earlier civil case.  Did I get that wrong?


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2021)

I have lost track of the number of times I have seen the word "dominate" where "dominant" would make more sense in the context, passages such as our team was so dominate" and the like.  I guess I could blame weak spellchecker software, but Grammarly is flagging that misusage just to the left of the current cursor position (and now right above it).


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2021)

Just down the road --

Some things are more permanent.


----------



## N00B (Jul 8, 2021)

espola said:


> Just down the road --
> 
> Some things are more permanent.
> 
> View attachment 11097


I’d rather they stow the flag at night if not illuminated.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2021)

Can't wait to see what the winning flavors are here --









						Ben & Jerry's TV series set to air in August on Food Network | ABC6
					

“Ben and Jerry’s Clash of the Cones” is offering $20,000 to whoever comes up with the flavor that most impresses the company’s co-founders. Six “ice cream creators” are going to create new flavors on a new four-episode TV series set to hit the food network in August. The creators must create...




					www.abc6.com
				




My choice would be Summerberry - plain white ice cream (not vanilla) with whole raspberries, blackberries, blueberries, and wild (not cultivated) strawberries mixed in.   No chocolate swirl, but you can add your own.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2021)

San Diego Reader often has perceptive articles --









						San Diego stupid
					






					www.sandiegoreader.com


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2021)

High school soccer team photo my Freshman year.  I'm #75, in the middle row two faces to the left of Coach Brendler.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> High school soccer team photo my Freshman year.  I'm #75, in the middle row two faces to the left of Coach Brendler.
> 
> View attachment 11173


I should point out that the goal is made from a 2x6 bolted to two raw cedar posts, and no net.  Country style.  

That school was 7-12 and a little over 300 students total, so there were slightly fewer than 100 boys eligible to play,  27 of them (including the managers) are in the photo.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2021)

What if you are on a ride in a hot-air balloon and the pilot falls out?



			https://webpubcontent.gray.tv/wcax/docs/NTSBreport.pdf


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2021)

espola said:


> The news says that the Navy will scrap the Bon Homme Richard amphibious carrier because it will cost too much to repair the damage from the 4-day fire last summer.  The first story was that a lot of flammable junk had been stored in an area intended to carry amphibious vehicles in normal operations caught fire when no one was working in the area, and that the shipboard fire-fighting systems had been disconnected while they were being upgraded as part of the shipyard work.
> 
> Also in the news are hints that the NCIS is investigating a sailor for arson.   NCIS always looks so good on their TV show but not so good in real life.  When I was in the Navy, we had a few NIS (as they were called at that time) snoops running around the base.  The feeling I heard expressed at that time was that an NIS agent couldn't find his own ass with both hands in his back pockets, a feeling that was borne out in their attempt to blame the USS Iowa explosion on some sailors who had been killed.  I guess they felt that no one would find out about the unauthorized gunnery experiments and the use of defective ammunition.


Last week NIS let the other boondocker drop when they charged Seaman Apprentice Ryan Sawyer Mays with arson.  NIS says that he not only started the fire, but also sabotaged shipboard firefighting equipment nearby and destroyed evidence of his involvement afterward.  That may or may not have been related to his failure to completes BUDS training  and thus failing any chance to become a SEAL.  









						Sailor accused of starting USS Bonhomme Richard fire identified in warrant
					

Seaman Apprentice Ryan Sawyer Mays told investigators he was "setup," according to an affidavit.




					www.navytimes.com


----------



## crush (Aug 5, 2021)

Your neighborhood is full of cheaters, liars, killers, law breakers and so much more.


----------



## crush (Aug 5, 2021)

*Plan* for *parent* in the *hood.*  Killer company you support.  Just wait until the news hits on what the real *plan* for the *parent *with no father to help in the* hood.*  The pain is not the babies that were killed, it's the pain mom has to deal with.  Pain causes more pain!!!  Espola neighborhood is of the darkness.  EOTL still in your hood bro?  He did warn me directly on this forum that I best keep my dd away from his school.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2021)

We used to shop at this ski shop when I was in high school -- just down the hill from us --


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2021)

Years ago  I resolved to cut my coffee intake to 1 cup a day.  It appears now that I might have erred --









						Coffee may reduce risk of death from stroke and heart disease | CNN
					

Moderate coffee consumption may reduce your risk for heart disease and stroke, according to a new study of nearly a half million people.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2021)

espola said:


> Years ago  I resolved to cut my coffee intake to 1 cup a day.  It appears now that I might have erred --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coffee makes me tired if I have more than one cup. I’ve never even tasted an energy drink and the only time I drink soda is as a mixer. A key word may be “up”, as in up to 3 cups a day.


----------



## crush (Aug 28, 2021)

Hey, all you WHO live in Espola's neighborhood of hate, division and lying, watch this.  Dumb dumbs!!


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2021)

I have long searched for the opportunity to use literally the phrase "hoist on his own petard"

From NY Times

The strike on Sunday, which was carried out by an MQ-9 Reaper drone operating from a base in the United Arab Emirates, demonstrated the degree to which American intelligence officials have refined their target list, defense officials said. A Hellfire missile fired from the Reaper hit the vehicle approximately two miles from the airport, a military official said.
Based on the secondary explosions after the drone strike, the military assessed that there were one to three people in the vehicle wearing explosive vests. There may have been other explosives in the car, making it a vehicle-borne bomb itself, two defense officials said.









						U.S. Strikes Explosive-Laden Vehicle in Kabul (Published 2021)
					

The drone strike came after a warning from President Biden that another terrorist attack at the Afghan capital’s airport was “highly likely.”




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2021)

Merde!  I've been doing it wrong all these years.  My preferred location for my phone at the dinner table has always been in the pince-nez pocket at the end of a black neck cord.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2021)

Who didn't see this coming?









						Mike Richards Fired as Executive Producer of ‘Jeopardy!’ and ‘Wheel of Fortune’
					

Sony has fired Mike Richards as the executive producer of “Jeopardy” and “Wheel of Fortune.” Michael Davies, the “Who Wants to Be a Millionaire” executive produc…




					variety.com
				




Remember when the only people who cared about Jeopardy! were those who watched it every day?


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2021)

espola said:


> Who didn't see this coming?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't miss the snarky fan-produced video --  






						Mike Richards out as J! and Wheel EP - JBoard.tv
					






					jboard.tv


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2021)

espola said:


> Don't miss the snarky fan-produced video --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More on the new host selection posted a couple of weeks ago --









						"A Smile With Sharp Teeth": Mike Richards’s Rise to ‘Jeopardy!’ Host Sparks Questions About His Past
					

The ‘Jeopardy!’ host search is finally over. New reporting reveals that concerns about Richards and the show’s selection process remain.




					www.theringer.com


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2021)

In the category "Their PhD dissertations", the answer is --

Hypothalamic regulation in relation to maladaptive, obsessive-compulsive, affiliative, and satiety behaviors in Prader-Willi syndrome

And the correct question is -- 

Who is Mayim Bialik?


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2021)

espola said:


> Merde!  I've been doing it wrong all these years.  My preferred location for my phone at the dinner table has always been in the pince-nez pocket at the end of a black neck cord.
> 
> View attachment 11553


Even at my own wedding (which my wife planned in meticulous detail) we didn't have this much tableware.

(We did have an open bar, however)


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2021)

FB just reminded me that I had posted this 5 years ago --

Last weekend when Emily was visiting, I gave her a picture of when she was a year or two old.
The cute little girl in the picture then went to the refrigerator and got herself a beer


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2021)

Watch for the little red javelin return robot near the bottom of the screen as the last lap heads around the first curve.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2021)

While they are introducing the new Pronto card to replace the Compass card. MTS and NCTD are giving away free transit for the whole month of September.  Just get on board, no ticket or card required.  This covers all San Diego Trolley and MTS bus routes, plus Breeze buses and Sprinter train in the north county.  Coaster trains still require tickets. 

Is this a good place to mention the sort of naked woman at the El Cajon Transit station?  She was never completely naked, but she managed to change all her clothes.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2021)

Today my wife and I celebrate 33 years of marriage, or, as she put it, putting up with each other.


----------



## crush (Sep 12, 2021)

*1. The United States Constitution is the the Supreme Law of the Land, and any statue to be valid, must be in agreement.  It is impossible for any law which violates the Constitution to be valid.  All laws which are repugnant to the Constitution are null & void.  -*crush

*2. Nuremberg Code #1- The voluntary consent of the human subject is absolutely essential.

3.* Espola, tell your little pee brain side kick that both of you are POD!!  You guys support cheating to win at all cost and that sucks no matter what. God is in charge now, not you fools and your cheating party of liars.  The gig is up.  Nowhere to run, nowhere to hide.  Watch and see.  Everything is changing for the better.  Like I said before, if you and your pals like lying, cheating, stealing, pay to play, wars, more wars, more cheating, killing babies before their born ((or lying abut killing baby and really keeping baby alive for profit)), selling baby parts to highest evil bidder, race bait games, bribes, blackmail and all the other dark shit, then you will get what you want for eternity.  This you can take to da bank.  Two choices for the two pees and POD; Love everyone or hate others not like you.  Be Good or Be Bad.  Love God or Love Devil.  Live in the Light or Sleep with the Darkness.  Go to Heaven or Go to Hell and do not pass go and collect $200.  Serve and kneel to Jesus or serve and kneel to Lucifer and all the others WHO have already kneeled. 

Check out this pic fellas.  All my conspiracy theories all no more because they all became true.  This is my latest one.  Thoughts?


----------



## espola (Sep 14, 2021)

Jeopardy is in an awkward week - 5 episodes taped with Producer Mike Richards as permanent host, just before the shit hit the fan and he was dismissed.  Since the game was played those 5 episodes (usually that is one day of work for the producers and crew), they couldn't pretend they didn't happen, especially since the current champion entered the week with 18 wins and over a half million in prize money.


----------



## crush (Sep 19, 2021)

Get off the highway to hell Espola.  It's not too late to jump off bro.


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2021)

Well, that was fun.  I periodically check the online page of my credit card account.  Today I noticed a charge for 10 cents from Walmart yesterday.  Yesterday, I bought twice from Walmart, once for medicine using my Medicare Supplemental OTC account, and once for groceries using a gift card my wife got from the Bingo people.  Nothing was 10 cents, and  neither purchase involved my credit card.

After about an hour on the phone, the CC company is going to issue a credit for 10 cents.

Customer service people must hate old retired people with nothing better to do.


----------



## N00B (Sep 27, 2021)

espola said:


> Well, that was fun.  I periodically check the online page of my credit card account.  Today I noticed a charge for 10 cents from Walmart yesterday.  Yesterday, I bought twice from Walmart, once for medicine using my Medicare Supplemental OTC account, and once for groceries using a gift card my wife got from the Bingo people.  Nothing was 10 cents, and  neither purchase involved my credit card.
> 
> After about an hour on the phone, the CC company is going to issue a credit for 10 cents.
> 
> Customer service people must hate old retired people with nothing better to do.


I’d recommend getting a new credit card.  Small changes that are likely to go unnoticed are often test transactions from stolen cc numbers or duplicated cards.


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2021)

In the wake of last night's 60 Minutes disclosures about Facebook's money-grubbing misbehavior, it looks like they have been shut out by their web hubs.


----------



## crush (Oct 4, 2021)

espola said:


> In the wake of last night's 60 Minutes disclosures about Facebook's money-grubbing misbehavior, it looks like they have been shut out by their web hubs.


Nice try Espola.


----------



## espola (Oct 27, 2021)

I had an ultrasound exam of my innards on Monday.  The results posted by the medical center on my online account included the phrase "Normal ... for the patient's stated age".  I'm not sure if that is good or bad.


----------



## crush (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 1, 2021)

"as one computer said, if you're on the train, and they say Portal Bridge, you know you better make better plans..."  JB


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2021)

I wonder if it is still uncharted.









						Investigation Concludes USS Connecticut Grounded on Uncharted Seamount in South China Sea - USNI News
					

This post has been updated with a statement from U.S. 7th Fleet. Investigators have determined USS Connecticut (SSN-22) hit an uncharted seamount that grounded the nuclear attack submarine on the underwater feature in the South China Sea Navy, USNI News has learned. The results of the command...




					news.usni.org


----------



## crush (Nov 7, 2021)

*San Francisco Chronicle ripped for asking if residents should 'tolerate burglaries'*
*'Actual words printed in an actual newspaper'*


----------



## espola (Nov 9, 2021)

After reading this article, I filed a claim for 6 properties (cash and securities, including some in California Amplifier that I thought had gone out of business years ago).   









						California Holds More than $10 Billion in Lost Money. Some May Be Yours
					

“It’s uncashed paychecks, inactive bank accounts, insurance benefits, safe-deposit box contents,” said a state controller’s office spokeswoman




					www.nbcsandiego.com


----------



## espola (Nov 11, 2021)

My contribution for Veterans Day -- the postcard my father, then 17 and a Senior in high school, sent to his girl friend, one day to be my mother, after he joined the Marine Corps.  I assume the card was provided by the Marine recruiter, since the back contains the Marine Hymn.


----------



## crush (Nov 15, 2021)

Poor kid sold his soul to get rich....









						Cousin It's descendant sells his soul
					

.




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## crush (Nov 21, 2021)

*Beware the person that stabs you and then tells the world their bleeding*


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2021)

I notice in the local news that the felony false police report trial of former La Mesa police officer Matthew Dages is starting this week.  A question for legal advisers -- why doesn't his lawyer cut a plea deal and save Dages from another round of public embarrassment?   Is it because if he admits guilt here that can be used against him in his civil lawsuit?

An associated question that has bothered me since this incident -- why didn't the supervising officer on the scene, where Dages was a member of a team of a half-dozen officers who were conducting a fare-compliance operation at the Grossmont trolley station across the street, defuse the situation by simply letting the victim go?


----------



## crush (Dec 5, 2021)

Jacinda Ardern New Zealand ~ Shemale crack junkie? | Daniel Andrews in Australia ~ Coked up & high?
					

Mirror. Source  MARK STEELE CHANNEL, [05.12.2021 13:20] [Forwarded from The Real Great Awakening] [ Video ] BQQQQQQQM NEW ZEALAND  COMMUNIST ZIONIST SHEMALE CRACK JUNK AS PRIME MINISTER  - THOUGHTS?  SHARE NOW!! https://t.me/marksteele5g/4164 …




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## crush (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2021)

A reason to get up early --

Leonard is actually already visible in the sky and can be seen the first two weeks of December in the east before the sun rises. NASA says you can spot it by looking between the Big Dipper’s handle and Arcturus, the latter of which is one of the brightest stars in the night sky. 









						Newly discovered comet to fly by Earth in once-in-a-lifetime event
					

A comet that was discovered earlier this year is expected to fly by Earth next week on its journey through the solar system, and it will be the only chance you’ll ever get to observe the cele…




					fox5sandiego.com


----------



## crush (Dec 5, 2021)

espola said:


> A reason to get up early --
> 
> Leonard is actually already visible in the sky and can be seen the first two weeks of December in the east before the sun rises. NASA says you can spot it by looking between the Big Dipper’s handle and Arcturus, the latter of which is one of the brightest stars in the night sky.
> 
> ...


----------



## crush (Dec 5, 2021)

*San Francisco crime surge prompts city to suspend cannabis tax to help dispensaries versus drug dealers*
Cannabis businesses create good jobs for San Franciscans and provide safe, regulated products to their customers. Now is not the time to impose a new tax on small businesses that are just getting established and trying to compete with illicit operators.


----------



## espola (Dec 6, 2021)

Yesterday's chess.com daily puzzle can be solved by simply thinking "What is the craziest move you can make here?" until the game is won.









						Daily Puzzle: 12/05/2021 - Levy's Birthday Bashing The Defenses
					

Test your wits with our daily chess puzzles! Sharpen your chess skills with our repository with more than 10 years of daily chess puzzles! Are you ready?




					www.chess.com


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2021)

I have good reasons not to be a Chargers fan, but that doesn't mean I can't be a Justin Herbert fan.


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2021)

Got my Pfizer booster today at the County HHS office in El Cajon.  I waited about an hour in line, but if I had made an appointment I could have cut the line.  I lost my paper vaccination card some time ago, so I used the electronic version I got from myvaccinerecord.cdph.ca.gov, and they gave me a new complete card as well.


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2021)

Good explanation of cricket rules and play.


----------



## crush (Dec 18, 2021)

espola said:


> Got my Pfizer booster today at the County HHS office in El Cajon.  I waited about an hour in line, but if I had made an appointment I could have cut the line.  I lost my paper vaccination card some time ago, so I used the electronic version I got from myvaccinerecord.cdph.ca.gov, and they gave me a new complete card as well.


I went to dinner tonight for my wife's 51st bday with the Fearsome Foursome Family down in Encinitas.  Thai/Pho place.  Killer food Espola.  BTW, no one asked us to wear a mask and no is enforcing the Dec 15th Requirement to wear mask in socal.  No one!!!  This is embarrassing.....


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 18, 2021)

How many pages is this you responding to you? Dam! I think I asked this question in 2018!


----------



## crush (Dec 18, 2021)

espola said:


> *Got my Pfizer booster* today at the County HHS office in El Cajon. * I waited about an hour in line,* but if I had made an appointment I could have cut the line.  I lost my paper vaccination card some time ago, so I used the electronic version I got from myvaccinerecord.cdph.ca.gov, and they gave me a new complete card as well.











						It Was A Masked Christmas by Lucifers Drug Pushers
					

Music Archive: https://earthnewspaper.com/category/music Donate And Support My Work: https://earthnewspaper.com/donate Dozens Of Articles And Videos Published Daily: https://EarthNewspaper.com 24/7 News: https://earthnewspaper.com/24-7-news-novem…




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 19, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> How many pages is this you responding to you? Dam! I think I asked this question in 2018!


Virtual, temporary, journal that can and has disappeared. Madman or genius, there is a fine line lol.


----------



## crush (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## crush (Dec 19, 2021)

President Trump Arrives at First Baptist Dallas
					

A beautiful Sunday morning in Dallas, Texas! MERRY CHRISTMAS!!




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## crush (Dec 20, 2021)

You know this Epps guy Espola?  Husler?  I see how you guys play.  It's got weak at best.  I know in these kinds of wars deception is allowed.  I get you. 









						Ray Epps - Quick Compilation Clips (Update)
					






					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2021)

more from Espola's hood.....


*Amy Schumer Compares Abortion to Liposuction: Killing a Baby “Makes You Feel Great About Yourself”*

An actress/comedian and *cousin of Democrat Senate leader Chuck Schumer,* Amy is well known for her abortion advocacy. More adoptions and less abortions has a nice ring to it for next year.


----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## espola (Dec 22, 2021)

Next to the bank behind the tree is the house my parents bought in 1968 and lived in until 1987, and which was my Navy official home of record until I got married in California in 1973.  I think it was built in the 1840s and is now the location of a community arts center.


----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 22, 2021)

espola said:


> Next to the bank behind the tree is the house my parents bought in 1968 and lived in until 1987, and which was my Navy official home of record until I got married in California in 1973.  I think it was built in the 1840s and is now the location of a community arts center.
> 
> View attachment 12448


Is that anywhere near Schitt’s Creek?


----------



## crush (Dec 23, 2021)

"Help. police, help!!!"  Oh, now you want some help......


----------



## espola (Dec 25, 2021)

Nice Christmas Eve experience --

We are in New Mexico visiting my son and his fiancee.  They wanted to show us the hotel/country club venue where their wedding will be in the Spring.  No events were scheduled there, so it was locked up tight.  The restaurant sous-chef, the only person in the building, saw us wandering around the grounds so he came out and when we explained our purpose he gave us a full tour of the place.


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2021)

We have determined by exhaustive research that no US city is both larger in population and higher in elevation than Albuquerque.


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2022)

I have posted pictures of my nephew a few times in the past following his career in the US Army.  After retiring a couple of years ago as a Captain in the Medical Service Corps, he now lives in Copperas Cove, Texas, right near Fort Hood, and recently was elected to the city council there.


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2022)

Another reason I dislike putting up holiday decorations is that it is depressing taking them down.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 5, 2022)

espola said:


> Another reason I dislike putting up holiday decorations is that it is depressing taking them down.


“The horror . . . the horror” and finality, it’s over.


----------



## espola (Jan 11, 2022)

From my grand-niece's Girl Scout cookie webpage --


----------



## espola (Jan 11, 2022)

Ladies and gentlemen, rock and roll --





__





						Watch the Very First Two Hours of MTV from Saturday, August 1, 1981 | The '80s Ruled
					

MTV launched at 12:01 am on August 1, 1981 with the words "Ladies and gentleman, rock and roll." For those of us who were teenagers in the '80s, this was one of coolest moments of our lives. It's too bad MTV no longer plays music videos regularly, but at least we have videos like this to remind...




					the80sruled.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 12, 2022)

espola said:


> From my grand-niece's Girl Scout cookie webpage --
> 
> View attachment 12651


How much for this year's cookies?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2022)

My favorite Dirty Harry quote --


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2022)

I didn't realize until today that the Webb Telescope is parked at the L2 Lagrange Point, sort of a dynamic flat spot in the Earth-Sun-Moon gravitational field.  I hope they brought along a short-range camera just to check if there is some other stuff lying around there.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 27, 2022)

*'Historic' 346 officers shot in line of duty in 2021: National Fraternal Order of Police*
*'Ambush-style attacks' against officers were up 115% in 2021 compared to 2020*


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2022)

Too easy --









						Daily Puzzle: 01/31/2022 - Bareev Blinks
					

Test your wits with our daily chess puzzles! Sharpen your chess skills with our repository with more than 10 years of daily chess puzzles! Are you ready?




					www.chess.com


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2022)

Weather radar 2/1/2003 of Shuttle Columbia breakup --


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2022)

Dinosaur Comics!
					

MULTIVAC began reacting to this input and, as it noticed how outrage increased both its user count and "stickiness", a register clicked somewhere deep within its perfect mechanical mind.  within seconds, MULTIVAC would be beaming those insults to the pocket terminals of all and sundry



					www.qwantz.com


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054422462312570880


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2022)

I haven't had a Costco card for years (since the kids moved out I have no use for 35 cans of chicken noodle soup anymore) but my wife got one for her business so today I went down and got my card.  I ended up with a Costco supper -- a whole roasted chicken, a clamshell of chocolate chunk cookies, and a quart of vodka.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2022)

espola said:


> I haven't had a Costco card for years (since the kids moved out I have no use for 35 cans of chicken noodle soup anymore) but my wife got one for her business so today I went down and got my card.  I ended up with a Costco supper -- a whole roasted chicken, a clamshell of chocolate chunk cookies, and a quart of vodka.


Which Costco?


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Which Costco?


La Mesa.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2022)

espola said:


> La Mesa.


My man Brian is the manager there.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> My man Brian is the manager there.


The Santee store is actually closer to where we live now, but my wife was in the college area (getting her knives sharpened) so we met in between.


----------



## crush (Feb 20, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> My man Brian is the manager there.


Watfly and Baldref live out by you guys.  I knew a Bob that worked at the Lowes in La Mesa.  If you get a chance, please tell him crush says hi.......


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2022)

espola said:


> The Santee store is actually closer to where we live now, but my wife was in the college area (getting her knives sharpened) so we met in between.


I was gonna go work there but that building is non-union, so no.


----------



## crush (Feb 20, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I was gonna go work there but that building is non-union, so no.


Really?  How long have you been union worker?  Pac Bell was all Union Yellow Page Sales reps.  Best job ever back in the day.  Top Pros were making close to $200,000 a year in the 90s.  Are you a union boss man now?  My best pal is union Principle at big time school district and my other best pal is #2 man to the Super Intendent.  All union and best all be shhhhhhhhhh shhhhh or else.  He can't even give a critical opinion about anything these days.  4 more years and he retires so he is keeps his big mouth shut.  His best friend just moved to Texas to teach because he wont take jab for job.  My pal rolled it up three times and is now sick all the times.  Price Andrew has Covid, how about you?


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2022)

In my experience, it was the ears that go first (cafeteria-tray bobsled between the banks of a plowed sidewalk).  I bet he was wearing a hat.
https://unofficialnetworks.com/.../olympic-skier.../...


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2022)

SDSU Mission Valley Stadium livestream (it's raining) --



			https://oxblue.com/pro/videoRedirect.php?videoCamID=0fdc5b7e09245eaba289af7ba36d9a75


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2022)

News from the Green Revolution --

Today's recycling --

Al - 3.6 lb @ 1.66 = $5.98
Glass - 36.0 lb  @ .106 = $3.82
PET #1 - 30.00 lb @ 1.33 = $39.90
Bi-Metal - 2.0 lb @ .339 = $0.78
HDPE #2 - 0.6 lb @ .58 = $0.35

Total -- $50.83

I knew that I needed fuel today because the meter was showing below 1/4 tank.  On the way out of the canyon, I passed the Sycuan station that I know has the lowest prices in the county, where Regular 87 octane price was posted as $5.359/gal.  I ran some figures in my head and decided that E85 had to be below $4.80/gal or so to make up for the 10% loss in gas mileage.  When I got to the Chevron station in El Cajon, I did a doubletake -- E85 is almost unaffected by the crude oil price runaway and is selling at $3.399/gal.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2022)

espola said:


> News from the Green Revolution --
> 
> Today's recycling --
> 
> ...


How do you have time for this when you're busy checking in on urinal habits? Do you run in to the men's room and take a survey or do you actually look?


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> How do you have time for this when you're busy checking in on urinal habits? Do you run in to the men's room and take a survey or do you actually look?


Oh, it's you, the guy with the urinal fixation.  Have you discussed this with your therapist?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2022)

espola said:


> Oh, it's you, the guy with the urinal fixation.  Have you discussed this with your therapist?


Lol! You're the one who put up the survey.. not me. So between urinal habits and girls underwear you must find little time to recycle.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Lol! You're the one who put up the survey.. not me. So between urinal habits and girls underwear you must find little time to recycle.


I've never put up a survey here on any topic.

Please continue.  You're doing great.  No one is laughing at you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2022)

espola said:


> I've never put up a survey here on any topic.
> 
> Please continue.  You're doing great.  No one is laughing at you.


I’m not laughing at MS, that is one sad character. It must be miserable going through life constantly angry and lying to oneself. MS is pitiful and always has been. Dude needs a shrink and a life.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I’m not laughing at MS, that is one sad character. It must be miserable going through life constantly angry and lying to oneself. MS is pitiful and always has been. Dude needs a shrink and a life.


I don't know what his point is in repeatedly posting things that everyone can see is false, unless it is to demonstrate that he doesn't care about the truth.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2022)

espola said:


> I don't know what his point is in repeatedly posting things that everyone can see is false, unless it is to demonstrate that he doesn't care about the truth.


Misery wants company.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2022)

Local courthouse victory --









						Jury hands Stone Brewing $56 million in trademark war with MillerCoors
					

An eight-member federal jury agreed San Diego-based craft brewer Stone Brewing's trademark had been infringed by MillerCoors in a Keystone Light rebrand.




					www.courthousenews.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2022)

espola said:


> I've never put up a survey here on any topic.
> 
> Please continue.  You're doing great.  No one is laughing at you.


The only one laughing is me..at you. Oh, your little Ratboy laughing do I take it he approves of your Urinal study. Was he your test subject? 

Now it all makes sense. You n Sunshine.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2022)

espola said:


> I don't know what his point is in repeatedly posting things that everyone can see is false, unless it is to demonstrate that he doesn't care about the truth.


Lol!! Your a sick dude.. get help. Maybe some for your friend who has obviously fallen off the wagon again.


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2022)

espola said:


> I don't know what his point is in repeatedly posting things that everyone can see is false, unless it is to demonstrate that he doesn't care about the truth.





Multi Sport said:


> Lol!! Your a sick dude.. get help. Maybe some for your friend who has obviously fallen off the wagon again.


q.e.d


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 30, 2022)

espola said:


> q.e.d


Please continue..


----------



## crush (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 31, 2022)

crush said:


> View attachment 13151


I don't think E can collect enough cans for gas now... maybe Ratboy can help him?


----------



## crush (Mar 31, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> I don't think E can collect enough cans for gas now... maybe Ratboy can help him?


Now Joe is going into t's private reserves.  What a mess and this is what these guys planned for us low lifes.  Elitist have so much play money and many were born into wealth.  They have no worries to pay extra $5 a gal and soon, extra $7.  They have so much play money they sit at home on a computer and laugh at people who are struggling.


----------



## espola (Apr 1, 2022)

The 1950 Census original documents were released today, in a form searchable on the internet.  I found my name in Vermont - Rutland County - Enumeration District 11-28 - Page 3 - Line 28.


----------



## crush (Apr 1, 2022)

espola said:


> The 1950 Census original documents were released today, in a form searchable on the internet.  I found my name in Vermont - Rutland County - Enumeration District 11-28 - Page 3 - Line 28.


That's cool man.  Look who is running for Congress.  

*Sarah Palin announces run for Congress in Alaska*
*Palin joins a crowded field looking to replace late Rep. Don Young*


----------



## crush (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## espola (Apr 2, 2022)

Visiting our daughter in Sacramento, we were shopping downtown waiting for a gap in traffic on the curb at a crosswalk when I, as a joke, waved my cane (just upgraded today at the Deseret Industries store) and shouted "Pedestrians have the right of way."  Imagine my surprise when the traffic stopped in all lanes to let us across.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 3, 2022)

espola said:


> Visiting our daughter in Sacramento, we were shopping downtown waiting for a gap in traffic on the curb at a crosswalk when I, as a joke, waved my cane (just upgraded today at the Deseret Industries store) and shouted "Pedestrians have the right of way."  Imagine my surprise when the traffic stopped in all lanes to let us across.


We're you dodging  bullets like HRC?


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> We're you dodging  bullets like HRC?


No, we're weren't.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 3, 2022)

T


espola said:


> No, we're weren't.


You were lucky.. six people were not.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> T
> 
> You were lucky.. six people were not.


My daughter's former apartment was on the corner of 22nd and G.  The incident occurred in the blocks surrounding 10th and K - an easily walkable distance, but out of range of the gunfire.  Last year she bought a condo in Arden Arcade area, outside the city limits.  It's just down the street from a Mercedes dealer (+++), and the street is lined with homeless tents every night almost the whole way (---).  Last night she was safely at a wedding in Stockton.


----------



## crush (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2022)

An unexpected consequence of the covid shutdowns --

The Appalachian Trail Conservancy stopped recording thru-hiker and section-hiker data on March 31, 2020 in order to discourage hikers from being in situations where they would potentially be exposing each other to covid.  They have no authority to shut the trail down (although it was officially closed in some National and State parks it runs through) but they just stopped acknowledging anyone's efforts on that date, so there were no officially acknowledged thru-hikers in either direction in 2020.

Then in 2021, they opened the registry back up again on May 11.  Many hikers feel that that date made no sense, since most northbound thru-hikers start their efforts in March in Georgia in order to get to Mt. Katahdin in Maine before winter sets in.  Some cynics have pointed out that the annual AT hikers festival in Damascus, VA started on May 14 that year, with vendor setups on May 13 (the Festival is coincidentally the biggest fundraising haul for the ATC every year).  There are many youtube posters complaining that because they started their hikes in March they will not be recognized as thru-hikers for 2021, despite having walked every mile of the trail and not having broken any national or local covid restrictions in the process.  The ATC has offered them a compromise - rehike the sections covered before May 11 2021 before May 11 2022 and therefore qualify for thru-hiker status under the existing rules that allow a full year to complete the task.  There is a little revolt going on in the serious hiker community, with many abandoning ATC for other organizations with less strict rules, such as the Appalachian Long Distance Hikers Association.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2022)

When we left Subic Bay for the last time in April 1975 headed for Alameda a group of Marine helicopters hitched a ride. All the spare racks in our berthing compartment were filled with Marines for the voyage across the Pacific, including the rack right above mine that had been vacant the whole cruise because a large ventilation duct intruded on its space.

This is the end of USS Enterprise 1974-75 Westpac cruise that was about a month late coming home because we got held over for an encore to participate in Operation Frequent Wind, the evacuation of Saigon. Those Marine helicopters were no longer needed in Philippines, so they were packed into the flight deck and the maintenance and flight crew personnel were stuffed into all available spaces. Even though this is the middle of the Pacific, there is an F-14 hooked up to one of the waist catapults ready to go as quickly as the engines can be started, with the pilot and RIO in their seats (they swapped out every hour or so).


----------



## espola (Apr 10, 2022)

National Siblings Day, so --

Before (1959) --


----------



## espola (Apr 10, 2022)

After (2017) --


----------



## crush (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## espola (Apr 10, 2022)

Three siblings and their dad are the subjects of a youtube video --


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2022)

Since it is the anniversary of the Titanic's sinking, I saw someone posted a bad joke about it on FB.

The Titanic was built so well that even 100+ years later its swimming pool is still full of water.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2022)

Rereading the book Life on Man by Rosebury today, I came upon a reference to the shortest rhyming, scanning poem ever written.  The title is "Fleas", subtitled "an ode to the origins of the genus siphonaptera" and its entire contents are --

Adam
Had 'em


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2022)

On April 15, the traditional Tax Day (although it is delayed by various laws and regulations to April 18 or 19 this year depending on which state you live in) we got a letter from the IRS stating that they had received our January letter disputing their claim for additional taxes owed on our 2017 income, but that they didn't have time to look into it now.  That's ok, take your time.


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2022)

Genius --


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2022)

Finishing off the remnants of Saturday's rack of lamb and Sunday's prime rib roast reinforces my opinion that the best meat is next to the bone (especially in the leftovers).


----------



## crush (Apr 18, 2022)

espola said:


> Finishing off the remnants of Saturday's rack of lamb and Sunday's prime rib roast reinforces my opinion that the best meat is next to the bone (especially in the leftovers).


Poor little lamb


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2022)

crush said:


> Poor little lamb


Lions have to eat too.


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2022)

Since I am retired and my wife is still an active realtor, she is responsible for getting our taxes done.  Today she extracted a big chunk out of my credit union account to make our payment,  Tonight she won more than that at the Indian Bingo parlor.  So tomorrow I'll be putting the money back in even before the IRS can lay their hooks on their payment.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2022)

espola said:


> Since I am retired and my wife is still an active realtor, she is responsible for getting our taxes done.  Today she extracted a big chunk out of my credit union account to make our payment,  Tonight she won more than that at the Indian Bingo parlor.  So tomorrow I'll be putting the money back in even before the IRS can lay their hooks on their payment.


“Indian”? . . . and they were here long before the rest of us.


----------



## espola (Apr 24, 2022)

There is a big slug of irony in the fact that the Earth Fair in Balboa Park always causes a huge traffic jam on Park Boulevard.

"You should have taken the bus."
"I did take the bus, but it was stuck in the traffic"

MTS ran a special Balboa Park shuttle between City College and the Route 7 stops in Balboa park, looping around at the Zoo entrance.

First stop was the Sierra Nevada beer garden (all drinks $6) where I had a long talk with a musician who had already finished his set.  He and his wife were both from Vermont, so we had a long talk about that.

I stopped to chat with a lot of political groups.  I asked the NORML guys what they did when they realized that had won.  I stopped at a vegan tent and told them I was a cheeseburger giuy, so what was their best alternative?  The best we could come up with was a Miracle Burger with vegan mayonnaise.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2022)

espola said:


> There is a big slug of irony in the fact that the Earth Fair in Balboa Park always causes a huge traffic jam on Park Boulevard.
> 
> "You should have taken the bus."
> "I did take the bus, but it was stuck in the traffic/"
> ...


Certainly some pie in the sky aspiration’s going on there despite the obvious hypocrisy’s. This planet will be uninhabitable for humans long before most Americans ride their bike to work, stop eating animals and become more like Vietnam (although business interests are always pushing for Vietnam type wages). Barefoot in the park is a one day thing in America and only for the hopeless romantics.


----------



## espola (May 4, 2022)

If you see a red light ahead, speed up to about .28c and it will appear to be green (but not to the traffic cop standing still with respect to the light (but he's going too slow and will never catch you anyway))


----------



## espola (May 4, 2022)

Had to go to Oceanside today because my wife had Amtrak problems.  While walking around the neighborhood, I noticed that the Burger King at the Transit Center has closed down, as has Ruby's restaurant out on the pier.

"La plus c'est change..." -- also, the former Fry's building in San Marcos is now a Costco.  I didn't stop and go in to see if they had preserved the big fish tanks and Jacob's ladders.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2022)

What??!! A humanities teacher who has never seen Citizen Kane?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2022)

espola said:


> What??!! A humanities teacher who has never seen Citizen Kane?


That’s what I thought. Considered the greatest movie of all time?


----------



## espola (May 5, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That’s what I thought. Considered the greatest movie of all time?


I think there have even been several movies made about making that movie.  She must be a teacher at a charter school.


----------



## crush (May 7, 2022)




----------



## espola (May 12, 2022)

Something I just learned --


----------



## Multi Sport (May 13, 2022)

espola said:


> Something I just learned --
> 
> View attachment 13534


Kinda behind the times for a Crytographer..


----------



## espola (May 18, 2022)

Bad news is getting to the hotel where your son is getting married and finding out that they thought our 4-day reservation was for last month.

Good news is the hotel recognizes their error and gives us an equivalent room at the block rate they had told us last month was sold out.


----------



## espola (May 20, 2022)

A note in Voice of San Diego Morning Report for the SD local Fox channel teased that temperatures this summer would be "40% above normal", which would mean liquid asphalt running in the streets.  The actual message from NOAA is that their model predicts " a 33-40% chance of above-average summer temperatures".


----------



## espola (May 31, 2022)

I saw the photo below recenty on FB, showing PM Winston Churchill attending a pre-mission briefing at a USAAF base in Algeria in 1943.  Apparenty the uniform of the day is "whatever's comfortable".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2022)

espola said:


> I saw the photo below recenty on FB, showing PM Winston Churchill attending a pre-mission briefing at a USAAF base in Algeria in 1943.  Apparenty the uniform of the day is "whatever's comfortable".
> 
> View attachment 13726


Early meeting of Antifa.


----------



## crush (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2022)

All of these "Ignored member" posts are from Crush, and there are others down the page.  Is he having a nervous breakdown or something?


----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)

espola said:


> All of these "Ignored member" posts are from Crush, and there are others down the page.  Is he having a nervous breakdown or something?
> 
> View attachment 13802


Thanks for not ignoring me before I leave.


----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)

espola said:


> All of these "Ignored member" posts are from Crush, and there are others down the page.  Is he having a nervous breakdown or something?
> 
> View attachment 13802


For @espola only.  He and have been on here the most.  Thanks for finally not ignoring me.  How shall we dance the last dance?


----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)

@espola  and @Hüsker Dü . I found Mr. Meme over at TRUTH. and I just can't help myself and I will blast away until tomorrow at 5:55pm.  Look what you clowns did to soccer and our country.  I will be taking my show over to TRUTH.  If you want to troll me over there that would fun.  I now have over 200 followers.  I used to have 1300 friends at FB so I will look to shatter that record.  I left FB because of the HRC division caused by the Lying Losing Liberals that lie, cry, spy and cheat when they lose.  Sore, Sores losers is what you have become Espola.


----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)

@Grandpa Espola only and his Sunshine, is this the right time to be asking folks to turn in their guns and making the best guns to defend the Mother Land illegal?  Buy back the better guns so the rest only have 22. caliber only, just in case you shoot one of the bad guys in the lung.  I know stupid and this is probably the biggest stupid I have seen in a very long time.  Using 10 years olds who bled out because the Chief didnt know that 9 of the kids who died called 911 to let him know their our kids in the classroom getting shot every 2 and half minutes.  I smell a bad Chief and some bad helpers.  This Chief got to answer some Qs quickly.  I heard some horrifying things that took place behind those doors in that classroom and I will not repeat here.


----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2022)

The story behind the baby formula shortage --



			https://www.fda.gov/media/157073/download
		


The (b)(4) redactions that are peppered all over this document are exemptions permitted in documents released under FOIA requests --

"(b)(4): Trade secrets and confidential/privileged financial information"






						Reviewing Documents
					






					www.foiabasics.org


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2022)

We have lived for a while out here in "Trump won" country, so I am a little surprised that the local water authority is leading the way on reclaiming wastewater --






						Demonstration Facility | East County AWP, CA
					

The Advanced Water Purification Demonstration Facility proves the feasibility of purifying recycled water to create a new drinking water supply.




					eastcountyawp.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2022)

espola said:


> All of these "Ignored member" posts are from Crush, and there are others down the page.  Is he having a nervous breakdown or something?
> 
> View attachment 13802


I had taken that poster and some others off ignore for awhile, but when those posters still had nothing of value to add back they went.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I had taken that poster and some others off ignore for awhile, but when those posters still had nothing of value to add back they went.


I have been seeing messages tagged "Ignored member" on a regular basis, not always from him, but today there seems to be a flood from Crush.  Perhaps one of his remaining friends could do a wellness check?


----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)

This is how Espola wants American treated.  Losers!!!!









						Truth Social
					

Truth Social is America's "Big Tent" social media platform that encourages an open, free, and honest global conversation without discriminating on the basis of political ideology.




					truthsocial.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2022)

espola said:


> I have been seeing messages tagged "Ignored member" on a regular basis, not always from him, but today there seems to be a flood from Crush.  Perhaps one of his remaining friends could do a wellness check?


“wellness” being a relative term.


----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “wellness” being a relative term.


Yes, I have been here for four years trying to sound the alarm of some big time cheaters, liars to little girls soccer and by George I think I figured out who you two are.  Sickos!!!


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2022)

Spellcheckers apparently can't tell the difference between "conscience" and "conscious" anymore, such as in this "quote" from Pau Ryan today --
“There are a lot of people who say they’re going to vote their conscious, they’re going to vote for the Constitution, they’re going to vote for their convictions but when it gets hard to do that they don’t do it.”


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2022)

I call cultural appropriation --


▲








YOUTUBE.COM
Sing Sing Sing 2021 KYOTO TACHIBANA SHS BAND
2021.12.27心の絆コンサートから


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2022)

espola said:


> I call cultural appropriation --
> 
> 
> ▲
> ...


How dare they play that song, in a marching band arrangement and play it that well!


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How dare they play that song, in a marching band arrangement and play it that well!


They have played that while marching (complete with the dancing) in the Rose Parade (but not for the whole 5 miles).


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2022)

This came around again in my FB memories cycle -- I'm the handsome one --


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2022)

From a recent doctor's report that I finally got around to reading --  " Pleasant, well-groomed man in no acute distress."


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2022)

Today's musical discovery --


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2022)

Another loss for the neighborhood?



			https://manage.kmail-lists.com/subscriptions/web-view?a=Xk4vBN&c=01F8TT1B19YD4ZMA44CMSQDV73&k=57c7e0edcdbc716f5ad5ff11d92c2fe8&g=WgtF7x&m=VjLAc3&r=RHmhS9A


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2022)

One of my daughter's friends, who graduated with her from UC Davis, has given up his regular day job and become a youtube and tiktok video creator.  Some of his best efforts have several million views already and he is making enough money to make this a rational decision.  In his latest video, my daughter is one of the "River Dancers".






						River dangers in Sacramento | TikTok
					

1.6K Likes, 31 Comments. TikTok video from loganivey (@heckinsick): "River dangers in Sacramento".  original sound - loganivey.




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2022)

Watch
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2022)

Dumped their tea, shot at them from behind trees, and now they play our music --


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2022)

Fireworks 2022 ---

On July 3, my wife snagged an invitation to the Sycuan tribe's local fireworks show.  They preceded the show with a party in their hotel's pool area.  The food wasn't all that great (I ate a hotdog, a small bowl of berries and cheese, and a red-white-blue parfait desert, plus a minican of Coke), but she had also managed to get an 11th-floor hotel room with a balcony overlooking the fireworks launch area.  They shot off a lot of low-altitude boomers which was appropriate since the party area was right next to the launching ground, and from the 11th floor it was like they were going off right in my face.  They only started one little brush fire that the Sycuan FD managed to put out in a few minutes.

On July 4, our new friend Steve from the Viejas reservation invited us over to his house on the reservation to view their show.  His house is up on a hill overlooking the broad flatland that makes up the bulk of the reservation grounds.  There were a few illegal shows going off from people's backyards and the like before the official show at 9PM.  That show must have a good reputation because the roads through and along the boundaries of the reservation were lined with cars like one would expect at an outdoor rock concert.  The show was huge - about 20 minutes of continuous rockets and mortars going off.  From Steve's front yard, you could see across the valley that there were many cars stopped on the shoulders of I-8 to watch.


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2022)

I was searching for marching band music for a July 4th theme, and this is one that came up --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2022)

espola said:


> Fireworks 2022 ---
> 
> On July 3, my wife snagged an invitation to the Sycuan tribe's local fireworks show.  They preceded the show with a party in their hotel's pool area.  The food wasn't all that great (I ate a hotdog, a small bowl of berries and cheese, and a red-white-blue parfait desert, plus a minican of Coke), but she had also managed to get an 11th-floor hotel room with a balcony overlooking the fireworks launch area.  They shot off a lot of low-altitude boomers which was appropriate since the party area was right next to the launching ground, and from the 11th floor it was like they were going off right in my face.  They only started one little brush fire that the Sycuan FD managed to put out in a few minutes.
> 
> On July 4, our new friend Steve from the Viejas reservation invited us over to his house on the reservation to view their show.  His house is up on a hill overlooking the broad flatland that makes up the bulk of the reservation grounds.  There were a few illegal shows going off from people's backyards and the like before the official show at 9PM.  That show must have a good reputation because the roads through and along the boundaries of the reservation were lined with cars like one would expect at an outdoor rock concert.  The show was huge - about 20 minutes of continuous rockets and mortars going off.  From Steve's front yard, you could see across the valley that there were man cars stopped on the shoulders of I-8 to watch.


How old was Steve? Around 60-61?


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How old was Steve? Around 60-61?


Maybe.  He said his mother was still alive and pointed out her house down the hill.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2022)

espola said:


> Maybe.  He said his mother was still alive and pointed out her house down the hill.


I think I went to school with him at Valhalla. I use to hang out with those boys. Fun bunch.


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think I went to school with him at Valhalla. I use to hang out with those boys. Fun bunch.


He mentioned Valhalla.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2022)

I was just watching the movie The Trial of the Chicago 7 on Netflix.  One of the dramatic elements is that some of the defendants gather around a TV set that is showing the list of the soldiers killed that day in Vietnam.  The last name on the list that day is Yvon Girouard, from Littleton NH, who was captain of my high school candlepin bowing team.  (at 44:57 in the Netflix version)


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2022)

Today my wife said I was acting like I was in my second childhood.  I responded that she hasn't been keeping an accurate count.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2022)

This was just behind us this afternoon.  Our modest abode shows up in some of the wide shots if you know when to look --









						Crews stop spread of Harbison Fire in Dehesa area
					

The fire was reported just before 4:40 p.m. burning on 1900 Harbison Canyon Road in Dehesa, according to Cal Fire.




					www.10news.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2022)

espola said:


> This was just behind us this afternoon.  Our modest abode shows up in some of the wide shots if you know when to look --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harbo burns all the time. Lucky it wasn’t too windy.


----------



## crush (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2022)

In the category "Why the Navy is better than the Space Force" --









						Joke about Nasa ban on masturbation in space over pregnancy fears goes viral
					

The funny man joked that if astronauts were to pleasure themselves in space, they could accidentally impregnate three female colleagues (if they happened to be naked)




					www.dailystar.co.uk


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 24, 2022)

espola said:


> In the category "Why the Navy is better than the Space Force" --
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here you go again.

This is why I find you utterly disgusting, why did you post that ?
I'll tell the forum why...
Because YOU ( Adam Espola Schiff for Brains ) are a PERVERT.

You just PROVED what has been stated about YOU multiple times
on previous SoCalSoccer forums and this current one.

You are a SICK PERVERTED OLD MAN.

Just go away.


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2022)

The answers --

Kevin McCarthy, Ted Cruz, and Sara Sanders, all in 2016.


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2022)

Out doing my errands today, I saw a roadrunner running down the road.  I think that is only the second time I have seen one in California.

Within half a mile, I saw an old Plymouth Roadrunner.  I haven't seen one of those on the road in years.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2022)

*The Legendary Plymouth Road Runner Is Back With A Modern Bang*
BYPAT FICARA
PUBLISHED 6 DAYS AGO
This new concept combines the retro looks of the '60s Road Runner with the modern Dodge Challenger and could mark the return of the Plymouth brand.










						The Case For A Modern Plymouth Road Runner
					

The mid-size performance model is perfectly suited to usher in a new era for the iconic American automaker.




					www.hotcars.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2022)

espola said:


> Out doing my errands today, I saw a roadrunner running down the road.  I think that is only the second time I have seen one in California.
> 
> Within half a mile, I saw an old Plymouth Roadrunner.  I haven't seen one of those on the road in years.


I grew up in East County, believe me roadrunners are quite common in SD county. When you see a bear tell me.


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2022)

I got $40 even for my CRV recycling yesterday, but I  lost the receipt in the wind and I wasn't about to chase it in the heat.  That was more than I expected ($25-30), but less than last time ($50).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2022)

espola said:


> I got $40 even for my CRV recycling yesterday, but I  lost the receipt in the wind and I wasn't about to chase it in the heat.  That was more than I expected ($25-30), but less than last time ($50).


Drinking for fun and profit . . . well at least to get your CRV back.


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Drinking for fun and profit . . . well at least to get your CRV back.


I think most of the value was plastic water bottles.


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2022)

In the early days of the Lakota Ghost Shirt movement, the Prophet Wovoka who started the religion passed this revelation on from the Great Mystery --
"I made all the trees of the forest for your use, but the maple I love the best because it yields sugar for your little ones.  You must make it only for them, but sell none to the whites.  They have another sugar which was made expressly for them.  Besides, by making too much, you spoil the trees and give them pain by hacking them, for they have feelings like yourselves.  If you take more than is necessary for your own use, you shall die, and the maple will yield no more water."


----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2022)

espola said:


> I got $40 even for my CRV recycling yesterday, but I  lost the receipt in the wind and I wasn't about to chase it in the heat.  That was more than I expected ($25-30), but less than last time ($50).


Found the receipt snuggled up against the twenties in my pocket --

Aluminum - 4 lb @ 1.65 = $6.60
PET - 19 lb @ 1.33 = $25.27
Glass - 68 lb @ .105 = $7.14
Bimetal - 2.6 lb @ .38 = $0.99

Total = $40.00


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2022)

espola said:


> Found the receipt snuggled up against the twenties in my pocket --
> 
> Aluminum - 4 lb @ 1.65 = $6,60
> PET - 19 lb @ 1.33 = $25.27
> ...


So the you would have been chasing windmills?


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2022)

Ma pettite char passed smog today.  It's a 2009 Chevrolet HHR, which is officially classed by DMV as a "UT", which means that I get to pay $10 more for the test. 

I didn't realize how anxious I was about passing the test until the relief I felt when it passed.


----------



## crush (Nov 22, 2022)

espola said:


> Ma pettite char passed smog today.  It's a 2009 Chevrolet HHR, which is officially classed by DMV as a "UT", which means that I get to pay $10 more for the test.
> 
> I didn't realize how anxious I was about passing the test until the relief I felt when it passed.


Congrats on passing


----------



## espola (Dec 24, 2022)

Victory for beards --

US Marines ordered to allow Sikh recruits with beards, turbans | Marine Corps - Us Marines (headtopics.com)


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2022)

I usually ignore the Holiday Bowl because if it's not on New Years Day plus or minus a day it doesn't matter anyway, but yesterday after Jeopardy was over I switched over to watch the end.  Very interesting --

when you want to make the ending more dramatic than it has to be - YouTube


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2023)

To paraphrase Yogi Berra -- nobody is going to Big Bear this weekend because it is too crowded.


----------



## espola (Monday at 5:03 PM)

Is it just me, or does the logo on the field of the CFP championship game look vaguely like this cupcake design?


----------



## espola (Today at 9:06 AM)

We already have a winter's worth of snow --

javareports (ca.gov)


----------

